# The weather today?



## Pudsey_Bear

Just an idea for a new type of thread, what's the weather like where you are today.

Here in not very sunny at all Keighley, just south of the North Yorkshire border it is snowing hard, (we're at 980 feet) very windy, and quite cold too.


----------



## raynipper

A tropical 10c here Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Sunny and showery at times and 14C currently.


----------



## barryd

No idea. Not even looked out the window yet. 

Sounds windy.


----------



## raynipper

What about all the hype and holler of fabulous views in Yorkshire. Don't you check up no one is despoiling them fly-tipping?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Eh, you slipped off your meds Ray?


----------



## JanHank

It´s been a lovely sunny day here with a fairly strong wind and that spoils it for being outside. 
Very warm in the car and I don´t think the boiler has clicked in today yet.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Eh, you slipped off your meds Ray?


Might of got em mixed up a bit Kev.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny here, as are most days. Just a couple of degrees too little for shorts. Won't be long till it's escorchio again I'd say.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> What about all the hype and holler of fabulous views in Yorkshire. Don't you check up no one is despoiling them fly-tipping?
> 
> Ray.


No. Fly tippers, tourists, Townies and the odd stray motorhomer get eaten around these here parts Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Was it windy up there last night Baz. It blew anything not nailed down here down the lane and far away.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful Morning, the sun rose before 6.30 and will be there until 18.04 this evening.
A few grey clouds have floated into my sight, it was almost all blue a few minutes ago, seems to be no wind although the forecast says there is. 

I need to get some of these tasks done that are all lined up in my head, I’m spending half the night either looking for bits (in my mind) to do the job with or how to word adverts and where to put the ads.

Now to get the day started.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny here, only about 10 degrees but the sun is still low in the sky. Sunrise was 7.13 this morning.


----------



## Penquin

VERY windy, heavy showers and 12C. Not pleasant yo be working outside all afternoon - even our Border Collie gave up and came in as his long coat was flying in the breeze - he's now fast asleep, I may well join him....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has got a bit better alternating between snowing and sunshine been quite cold though.


----------



## JanHank

The whole day has been `orrible, well except for maybe an hour this morning, wind and rain on and off, put coat on because it´s dry, open door step out and its not and the wind very gusty. I´m getting on with things, but have wasted a lot of time looking for things I was sure he had, but can´t find them must have given them away, silly me. Nothing I want costs a fortune new though.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful Morning it is NOT, wind and rain. *It* says at 3pm the wind stops and out comes the sunshine to dry up all the rain, I'll keep my eye out for Incy Wincy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weird here this am, sun rises to our left, graduated grey sky opposite and to the right very dark, slightly windy but dry although we had some rain through the night.


----------



## patp

The wind was very strong again yesterday as it has been for the last few days. At least it is drying the mud up. Mud is the main reason we like to decamp to Spain in the winter. It was one of the main reasons we sold our horses off as the chore of pushing barrows through mud was taking all the shine away from owning them

Bright and sunny this morning. We are clearing the sheds out ready for putting the house on the market and offered a load of kitchen cabinets to anyone who wanted them on the local facebook page. A lady wants some for her garage but it has been too windy to be carrying them out to the trailer and transporting them to her. Had thoughts of both of us at each end of a long worktop flying through the air!!


----------



## Penquin

Bright and sunnny although the forecast is for showers, cool at present with a forecast maximum of 12C, but locally we often add a degree to that.

The mental image of you taking up hang gliding with a worktop certainly brought a smile to my face.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny here, a bit windy. Warm if out of the wind.


----------



## JanHank

There wasn't a lot of rain, but wind there was and it wasn't me. 0
They said 3pm sun out, wind drops and it has and it did so we've been out to play and now he's puffed.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I was not too sure. We were going to Willingham Woods near Market Rasen for one of our walks today.

Counting the dog poo bags left on the floor (there were 5 today)

And copious 55+ teenagers on their much too powerful bikes, meeting up in their Barry Sheene leathers, riding the bikes their mums and dads would not let them ride when they were 18 and revving them up as they left the car park.

1PM TODAY *MET OFFICE APP*...........16 DEGREES WIND 16 MPH 12% CHANCE OF RAIN

1PM TODAY *BBC WEATHER APP*........12 DEGREES WIND 41 MPH 42% CHANCE OF RAIN

NUFF SAID !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do I detect a slight touch of jealousy, or is it good old plain grumpiness?


----------



## erneboy

Bright blue and sunny and warm here.


----------



## raynipper

Gotta vent a bit of good Grumpiness Kev. Can't all have a happy face all the time like Carol Kirkwood.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Dull, a slight breeze from the SW, no sun to speak of today, light rain around lunch time it says. +4° at the mo, rising to the great height of 9° sometime later.


----------



## Penquin

Light breeze, sunny intervals, April showers and 12C


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have sun, but still cold.


----------



## patp

Blue skies and sunshine today. So welcome. Windows for new bungalow are supposed to arrive today so hope it holds. Forecast is good


----------



## JanHank

Nobody has quoted the saying *if March comes in like a lion it goes out like a lamb*, let´s hope it´s true.

The sun has decided to show itself through broken cloud, but the bit of wind there is is bitter.


----------



## jiwawa

Nice n warm here (Belfast) - it's saying 12° but in the sun it feels warmer. Outside with my coat off for the 1st time in months!


----------



## patp

Yes please, Jan!

Glad you are enjoying some sunshine, Jean.

Another saying is February Fill **** and that was certainly true. Now we have March Winds. April might be April Showers but we know not whether they will be rain or snow. Eeeek!


----------



## jiwawa

And I saw my 1st primroses on the way home! Reminded me of a few years ago when I'd crossed the Irish Sea to Cherbourg on St Patrick's Day n was on my way down to raynipper's - the banks at the side of the road were absolutely awash with primroses for miles. It fairly lifts the spirits.


----------



## JanHank

Next months yellow will be cow slips which seem to be disappearing from this part of the world and the forsythia that's always lovely to see as well.


----------



## patp

Primroses have made a bit of a, human assisted, comeback around here. We live next to Primrose Farm and have, therefore, called our new bungalow "Primrose Lodge". I must get planting some primroses along the access treack that we share with the farm.

Cowslips are quite rare here now too. We have had to odd one in the garden which we have done our best to protect but none so far this year. Forsythia has gone out of fashion  It is a bit of a thug for an ordinary garden but we have plenty of room so I must try to remember to plant some.

Magnolia will be out soon I expect?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Primroses have made a bit of a, human assisted, comeback around here. We live next to Primrose Farm and have, therefore, called our new bungalow "Primrose Lodge". I must get planting some primroses along the access treack that we share with the farm.
> 
> Cowslips are quite rare here now too. We have had to odd one in the garden which we have done our best to protect but none so far this year. Forsythia has gone out of fashion  It is a bit of a thug for an ordinary garden but we have plenty of room so I must try to remember to plant some.
> 
> *Magnolia will be out soon I expect?*


I hope when it is the frost doesn´t come back, some years the blooms are so short lived.


----------



## Penquin

Our Magnolias are out, the stellatus was the first, our plum trees have finished flowering, as have the apricot trees, hazel still has a few catkins on it, but more or less finished so spring is well underway although we have snowdrops, crocus, daffodils, Tete a tete, and tulips all flowering at the same time.......

Bright sun today, no wind but feels cold out as 12C, but beautiful sat behind glass........


----------



## patp

More wind and rain here today, mixed in with sunny periods.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's been a very nice day today, no heating until I just put it on, so we saved a quid or three.


----------



## raynipper

Yes after a drizzly start we were able to join about 15 of our French walking group this afternoon for an amble.
Half way round our 'leader' who is very nice stepped aside to let some car pass. Sadly she went a little too far and ended up on her back in a drainage gutter with legs in the air and water swirling around her.
Myself and another lady reached forward and pulled her upright from the very undignified position. She was wet and a little shaken but no damage. I reached down into the water and retrieved her walking stick covered in mud. I washed off one end and she took it from me. The other lady decided it needed washing more thoroughly and squatted down to wash it clean. It was then she realised she could not stand up again as her knees would not straighten. So the leader and I had to grab hold and pull her upright. 
My only regret was not whipping out my camera before rushing to their rescue. I did ask if they would do an action replay but they declined.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Spoilsports!


----------



## JanHank

Good morning from a still, dry, overcast, dull, not a sign of sun Oderbruch.

The Good news is with the help of a tiny Tablet I slept 7 hours non stop.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny here.


----------



## patp

Ray! All those women falling at your feet! 

Glad you slept well, Jan. Was that a sleeping pill? I never understand why people worry about being addicted to sleeping pills. Especially us older folk. What is wrong with being addicted to a good night's sleep. It is very restorative and good for our health.

I took my own advice and took a magnesium with B6 tablet. I slept right through to 5.30, got up for a pee, went back to bed more in hope than expectation and went back to sleep! I have tried magnesium before and it hasn't worked but since I have been reading Kev's Liz's forum I am learning more about optimum levels of vitamins and minerals.


----------



## Penquin

Bright su, clear blue sky, 11C but very windy here today.

Sleeping tablets can cause long term problems and mental concerns as well as potentially dangerous activities like driving while partially under the influence. They do not last a specific time in the body, each person varies as regards how quickly the liver breaks it down. But they are very, very useful as a short term help.


----------



## raynipper

Last time I took a sleeping tablet must have been 50 years ago. Took it while making a phone call and woke up 13 hours later with the phone still in my hand and fully dressed. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> Bright su, clear blue sky, 11C but very windy here today.
> 
> Sleeping tablets can cause long term problems and mental concerns as well as potentially dangerous activities like driving while partially under the influence. They do not last a specific time in the body, each person varies as regards how quickly the liver breaks it down. But they are very, very useful as a short term help.


I know you are speaking to people in general Dave, but you don´t need to worry about me, this pack of 20 the doctor gave me the day after Hans died 19 months ago now, there are still 2 left, I take them very rarely because I thought they were making me feel extra sad, so far today I still feel happy and lots of plans going ton in my head still.:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Feels a bit cooler now, it felt warmer when we woke. Sky is grey but clear across the valley.


----------



## raynipper

Whew, baking now in the conservatory. Must be 27c inside and only 8c outside but bright sun.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Grey day colour in the garden.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked at sky as we went out this morning around 10ish, and I said to HI I don't think we are going to see any sign of the sun, to day it was gray as a grey thing, we got into town and it was blue sky and sunny as heck, tis only a mile or so away.


----------



## JanHank

Now there’s a surprise if you like, I didn’t expect to see that this morning.
It says it’s -1°c and will only get to +4° this afternoon. A few more days and bac in double figures.


----------



## JanHank

Last night the sky looked so nice.


----------



## erneboy

Bright blue and sunny here. Warm, short sleeves.


----------



## raynipper

Bright blue and sunny here but two jumpers and a coat on to venture outside. Only 7c.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast here today. I saw on last night's weather forecast that there is tornado brewing in the States.


----------



## Penquin

Very sunny, blue sky, cool but no wind, maximum due to be 11C but currently only 7.7C


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit gray out there, but very still, bird chirrupping, hope it goes like yesterday.


----------



## raynipper

Just had a notice flash up on my phone "Expect rain about 1pm".
Lets see what happens.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Who started this thread  that Kev did and brought the most atrocious weather with it.

Not 20 mins ago I was outside playing with Motley, now look what we have, hail the size of peas


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry Gertrude.

This morning it's all a bit weird out there, I have the green fields opposite, above those, it's white and gray clouds low down, then above it is a bit of blue sky with omnibus heavy looking gray cloud, so no idea what will be delivered later, Liz is the weather hound, I just look out the window and we get whatever we get.

Yesterday did turn out nice again, we went out for a walk in Skipton, didn't manage much, too much back pain, but we had a little walk up to holy trinity parish church C 1300, being safe at all times.

https://www.holytrinityskipton.org.uk/


----------



## JanHank

It´s snowing.


----------



## raynipper

Your welcome to it Jan. Drizzle is bad enough.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

A bit cloudy here, cold, only about 12 degrees. I'm wearing a sweater this morning.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha that makes it all bearable Alan. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is now totally gray here but still and dry, was going to get out into the garden today, shame innit.


----------



## patp

Sunny! Don't care about the rest


----------



## JanHank

First day of spring, I have Aprils rain and March wind.


----------



## raynipper

It must be warming as after barrowing six loads of garden pruning's and rubbish emptying the trailer, I felt warm enough to take jumper off outside. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It am a bit gray today again, but the sun is trying to get through so we'll see, I just got a picture of a tit coming out of a nesting box that was on the house when we moved here. It's not the best picture as it's on the phone, zoomed in and through glass from 6 feet away.


----------



## patp

High cloud here. Bit windy. Willows have new leaves unfurling. Ducks are coming out of the woodwork. Where do they go to in the winter?


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny but coldish, only 15 degrees or so.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has brightened up a bit, bugger it all to hell, so I had to trim the blasted holly bush, it was put in a stupid place, next to a fence and halfway up an uneven stone staircase.


----------



## Jeallom

Fantastic!


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny and warm but a bit windy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think the sun should be sacked, it's out there but it's very cold.


----------



## JanHank

I had to open the door as I have been very busy and got rather warm, 

Its a beautiful day, only 8°c out there though so now must shut the door again.


----------



## patp

Sunny start but clouded over a bit now. Was down to 1.2 C when I got up but up to 11 C now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has turned out to be a nice day.


----------



## JanHank

Turned out very nice here.

Saw the first Stork of the year and the first pied wagtail and these little darlings.

And a couple of pictures of pom pom trees :grin2: a few £ ´s worth of mistletoe up there.


----------



## baldlygo

Had to drive out today but was a pleasure in the warm sunshine. Lots of cow-slips on the verges but taking pictures when driving is not easy or advisable. However, I did manage one.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Had to drive out today but was a pleasure in the warm sunshine. Lots of cow-slips on the verges but taking pictures when driving is not easy or advisable. However, I did manage one.


There not cow-slips that's mistletoe up there. :grin2:


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> There not cow-slips that's mistletoe up there. :grin2:


Yes Jan - when we first came to France I thought they were nests.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Yes Jan - when we first came to France I thought they were nests.


You saw the mistletoe on my pictures as well, I remember at Christmas time in England there would be a little sprig of it in most houses, here I have seen these huge bunches hanging out side peoples doors.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny here today, very little wind and warm enough for cycling in short sleeves. Very nice but in July and August it will be uncomfortably hot. That's the price for mildness the rest of the year. The veg seeds we sowed outdoors two weeks ago today are now appearing.


----------



## JanHank

Another dull looking day ahead until this evening *it *say, when the sun is due to make an appearance.
The temperature is rising to double figures, today it will reach 10°c so* it *says.

I am going missing today, too much bum on chair looking at this screen yesterday, must get motivated again.


----------



## patp

Bright morning but due to cloud over I think. Temperature due to reach double figures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sky is white and blue so anything could happen.


----------



## GMJ

The sun is fighting its way out here in west Wales. It rained overnight but should be set fair today.

We are off to a garden centre this morning as they are now open over here. We haven't been to one since 2019! The boss is quite excited by the prospect and no doubt that she will blag a takeaway coffee as well :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've been lucky here, they've been open all through this latest lockdown, but only one has a takeaway outside.


----------



## erneboy

Weather just the usual here this morning.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We've been lucky here, they've been open all through this latest lockdown, but only one has a takeaway outside.


That's lucky - I thought they were classed as non essential.

Sun is out now so a good day to go and get some plants (6 in total) for our pots. No frost forecast for the foreseeable plus mixed rain/sun so they should get a good start.


----------



## erneboy

Ne'er cast a clout till May is out.


----------



## Penquin

Clear blue sky, very sunny and 16C


----------



## jiwawa

19° here - oh, chubby fingers, it's actually 10! Beautiful sunshine this morning but clouded over now. Now that the kids are all back to school I'm really missing the entertainment of all the wheels in our local square (which is actually a circle - it is Ireland after all!!)


----------



## JanHank

Looked out to discover a slight ground frost, white grass, foggy enough to cut Poland out with a big sun trying its hardest to burn it away. It says the morning will be sunny, temp rising to 15°c this afternoon when it will be cloudy. As long as it stays dry and warmer I’m not complaining.


----------



## erneboy

Same as usual here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

And here, might brighten later though, I was so tired last night (drug induced) I went to sleep at nine, got up just now.


----------



## GMJ

Blue and grey skies here in west Wales. Some showers forecast during the day...which will be good for my pots after getting new plants yesterday.


----------



## jiwawa

Don't know what the temp was here but I even had the gilet off, never mind the coat! Just made it back to the house tho when God emptied his bath tub!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Don't know what the temp was here but I even had the gilet off, never mind the coat! Just made it back to the house tho when God emptied his bath tub!


I woke up to a still day with a lovely sky, in the last 5 minutes the wind has started and is getting quite strong and its raining :frown2:.
Good job I did my little trip in the van yesterday.


----------



## patp

Very strong and cold winds here this morning. Blue skies and sunshine though. I have to sow some grass seed today where we have moved the van and where they have dug to connect us to the sewers. I might find it grows in the next county!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was very cold last night, there was snow on the other side of the valley, the sun keeps peeping out this morning but not enough to get the place warm.


----------



## erneboy

Something has gone wrong here. It's cloudy.

Probably an EU regulation.


----------



## JanHank

Where were we talking about clocks being altered today :frown2: I have forgotten.
Apparently here its the last time tonight or tomorrow morning at 2 am if you want to be pedantic :laugh:

https://www.thelocal.de/20201023/should-seasonal-clock-changes-be-abolished/


----------



## raynipper

Takes me bluddy ages to get round all our clocks, watches and other time relates things.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Takes me bluddy ages to get round all our clocks, watches and other time relates things.
> 
> Ray.


I´m still not sure Ray, this link was talking about it, but I´m still not 100% sure.


----------



## JanHank

As I understand it on other www. ´s. the EU countries all agreed, but as the UK is not in the EU they have to make their own plans.

I didn´t know that Germany and I assume all the other European countries this side of the channel, didn´t start this malarky until 1980 to do with oil crisis where we have changed clocks in the UK since the First World War I think.


----------



## raynipper

It's a bit odd in the states as AZ keeps the same time where as all it's adjoining states change.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Where were we talking about clocks being altered today /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_sad.png I have forgotten.
> Apparently here its the last time tonight or tomorrow morning at 2 am if you want to be pedantic /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> 
> https://www.thelocal.de/20201023/should-seasonal-clock-changes-be-abolished/


That link you refer to Jan says there won't be time to talk about changing clock routines - rather more pressing issues.

I was doing teacher training in Aberdeen the year the UK tried not changing the clocks. I can tell you it was pretty miserable going to and returning from school in the pitch black. There was a feeling that life was much less safe in those circumstances but I'm not sure if they produced any figures for the experiment.

I do remember in our early days of wandering thro Europe in the MH, finding ourselves in Portugal after touring through northern Spain. We noticed a church clock at the 'wrong' time but it was several days before we realised actually it was our watches that were wrong!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Portugal is like crossing a time zone from Spain. Great on the journey down but not on the return losing an hour.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Tonight's moon - tomorrow it will be a Worm Moon


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Tonight's moon - tomorrow it will be a Worm Moon


Never heard of a worm moon before, I will now read why it is called that.

I see or I read---
_ The worm moon is the first full moon in the month of March. The moon in March has a lot of different nicknames: the Worm Moon, because the ground begins to thaw and earthworms reappear, soon followed by the return of robins. ... the Lenten Moon, because it happens right around the Christian season of lent._


----------



## JanHank

Here's my weather this morning, but according to the forecast it will be cloudy all day.

From my bedroom window. Picture 3 show the sun peeking over the hill.


----------



## GMJ

Grey, raining and windy here in west Wales.

Normal service is resumed!!


----------



## erneboy

The sun is back here today.


----------



## Penquin

Been here for several days and for the foreseeable future, temperature due to be 18 today then 21, 22, 22 for the next three although most days we seem to record a couple of degrees higher which could be due to where our outside thermometer is located.

Heavily into grass cutting, of course, twice a week from now on....


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> The sun is back here today.


Ahh...that's where it went! :frown2:


----------



## erneboy

Yes, but that's fair enough, after all it belongs here Graham.


----------



## raynipper

Boooooooooooooooooo. Vit D deficient here.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Yes, but that's fair enough, after all it belongs here Graham.


Yep fair enough.:grin2:

We really missed Spain this winter. More than I thought we would tbh...


----------



## raynipper

Always annoys me that my £1,000 built in VW sat nav needs the time setting manually and the €20 Garmin beside it does it automatically. 

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Wall to wall sunshine 23c promised at 2pm


----------



## patp

Grey skies and windy.


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Wall to wall sunshine 23c promised at 2pm


Make sure is still there next year please. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was wet n windy all night and this morning but it's calming down and brightening up now, off over to M&S at Skipton shortly.


----------



## baldlygo

Last nights visitors - some unexpected!


----------



## JanHank

How do you do that Stanley?, I would love to have a camera out here, I´m sure I have a hedge hog and a Marder, they keep leaving me their calling cards, in the warmer weather I may get a fox because the dogs drinking water is often a lot lower in the mornings. What do I need and how to set it up, it looks as if it records when something triggers the camera to come on.


----------



## baldlygo

My camera is a recent birthday present. I have only used it in earnest 3 times but I am very impressed. It is a COOLIFE 16MP 1080P HD Caméra designed to be safe outside. I chose it myself and was surprised to find such quality for the price - €59 and includes 32G sd card. I.m looking forward to finding out who is digging holes in my grass.


----------



## raynipper

We have one Paul but can't seem to manage to program it and the only shots are of me turning it on and off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> My camera is a recent birthday present. I have only used it in earnest 3 times but I am very impressed. It is a COOLIFE 16MP 1080P HD Caméra designed to be safe outside. I chose it myself and was surprised to find such quality for the price - €59 and includes 32G sd card. I.m looking forward to finding out who is digging holes in my grass.


Like this one?

https://www.amazon.de/Coolife-Wasse...t=&hvlocphy=9043216&hvtargid=pla-789616623286


----------



## baldlygo

That's it Jan.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> That's it Jan.


It says free delivery tomorrow :laugh: so I know what I´ll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

You need lots of batteries Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> You need lots of batteries Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Apparently not, it lasts a long time on the batteries, I forget what it said just a minute they fix these things up in forests and don´t visit them every day.

It says an extended period of time on 8 AA batteries which I already have :laugh:
I always have a good stock of them for clocks and other things, so thought I had better order some more, I will check the date when they arrive as they are half the normal price and will also be here tomorrow. The ones I have had for at least 2 years are best before 2027.


----------



## patp

I have one that is motion activated. That means that the batteries are not being used unless it is filming. Not action - no filming. I have only used it, so far, to film a stray cat that I was fostering to see if his body language was more relaxed when no humans were around (it was  ). I must get it set up in the garden to see what is going on in the dark  

Someone lent us one when we took on a couple of rescued hedgehogs and set up a release site in a nearby wood. We did catch them on camera and it was so rewarding to see that I asked for one for last Christmas.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> I have one that is motion activated. That means that the batteries are not being used unless it is filming. Not action - no filming. I have only used it, so far, to film a stray cat that I was fostering to see if his body language was more relaxed when no humans were around (it was  ). I must get it set up in the garden to see what is going on in the dark
> 
> Someone lent us one when we took on a couple of rescued hedgehogs and set up a release site in a nearby wood. We did catch them on camera and it was so rewarding to see that I asked for one for last Christmas.


Let's face it Pat if you can make it work then I shouldn't have any bother either😂


----------



## patp

Ha, ha! I said I have one but I did not say I made it work. I left that to Chris. I got very frustrated with it the last couple of uses and have put it to one side. It will not be set up again until Chris has a look at it.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Ha, ha! I said I have one but I did not say I made it work. I left that to Chris. I got very frustrated with it the last couple of uses and have put it to one side. It will not be set up again until Chris has a look at it.


I thought that was too good to be true, _*Pat*_ doing something technicackle :grin2:


----------



## baldlygo

Mine was very straight forward. Put batteries and sd card in - set up basics (still shot or video - Video quality - clip length) and it is ready to position and turn on. Very simple.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Mine was very straight forward. Put batteries and sd card in - set up basics (still shot or video - Video quality - clip length) and it is ready to position and turn on. Very simple.


Too much for poor Pat, she can´t work out how to put photos of her Georgia on here for us to see yet. :frown2:


----------



## GMJ

It is supposed to be nice here for the next 2 days in west Wales, with 17 degrees forecast for tomorrow. At the moment its looking grey and overcast though but I am waiting to see if the sun breaks through.


----------



## patp

I can post pictures from Chris's ipad to facebook. Most pictures we take, now, are on the ipad. If I try to log on here from the ipad I am not allowed to do it. I am only able to log on here by answering a thread that comes into my email box. As for the wildlife camera I was able to use it and watch the video on my computer but it stopped working and I don't know why


----------



## JanHank

I don´t know why some people have trouble logging in to this forum, I have no trouble even when I log out on any of my devices, I have 4, iMac, iPad, iPhone and Kindle, the iPad is so simple to add photos on forums.


----------



## patp

It is very common, Jan. Lots of people do not bother any more. A little while ago someone re registered under another user name. Nightmare.


----------



## GMJ

The problem I have noticed since I have come back recently, is that the website takes ages to load, change pages, upload posts etc. I don't have that trouble with other forums or indeed, websites.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Mine was very straight forward. Put batteries and sd card in - set up basics (still shot or video - Video quality - clip length) and it is ready to position and turn on. Very simple.


It has just arrived, I think I will leave it until tomorrow, I do my best techi work mornings pore old gal gets a bit brain weary in the afternoon :grin2: I am very pleased to see the simple operation instructions little book is in English. 24 AA barrettes came in the same brown box.

*Weather.*
It is quite pleasant this afternoon, if the wind would beggar off it would be a lot nicer, its almost 17°c out the back in the shade.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> The problem I have noticed since I have come back recently, is that the website takes ages to load, change pages, upload posts etc. I don't have that trouble with other forums or indeed, websites.


Same here G, it's a fact.


----------



## erneboy

Yes.


----------



## patp

Reached 20 here today but I wish that wind would beggar off.


----------



## Penquin

No wind here, clear blue sky and we reached 24.5C.

Same, or hotter, is forecast for the next four days by our local forecast and for the next 7 by the BBC forecast.


----------



## JanHank

I just watched the BBC world weather, everywhere´s having good weather for a few days with a cold front coming up the rear she did say. 

Very pleasant when I walked Motley a couple of hours ago, the wind wasn't too strong and not a cold wind either.


----------



## baldlygo

Should have had my camera out tonight


----------



## jiwawa

I took off my thermal leggings today so yes, it was warm!


----------



## JanHank

At 6am it looked as if there might be a pretty sunrise, at 6.25, now I can’t see further than the first field for fog. I’m making a video of how it’s changing every few minutes to show you later.


----------



## GMJ

It's supposed to be 17 degrees here today in west Wales according to the weather forecast. It's an inauspicious start mind but we'll have to see what day break brings with it.


----------



## raynipper

Five very frisky deer on the field this am.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Beautiful morning and I do believe the wind has dropped  Funny that is should be nice because the kids are on holiday and that usually scuppers any nice weather.


----------



## Penquin

Very boring here, no wind, blue sky, up to 24C today, currently 14.6C


----------



## patp

@penguin Dave - off topic but did you chat to that solar panel chap about your system?


----------



## JanHank

I have just walked Mot, a coat was needed to start with, but on the way back could have stripped down to my vest.

17°c in the shade out the back, I suppose I had better think about putting up my flyscreens at the doors again.


----------



## raynipper

Yes we are not only watching all the 'solitary' bees in and out of the bug house but wood wasps now are building in the sheds. Bit of warmth and out they all come.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

jiwawa said:


> I took off my thermal leggings today so yes, it was warm!


And the long-sleeved thermal top has been replaced by a sleeveless, so getting there! Lovely bright day today with sun promised as far as 7pm.


----------



## GMJ

Just got back from our day out meeting my brother and his partner. Beautiful weather and I wish I hadn't worn a rugby jersey! 21 degrees here in west wales at the moment.


----------



## JanHank

So we do all live in the same world, 19°c in the shade here, the birds are singing away and I´ve been out in the garden playing with Mr. Mot on and off.
I haven´t done anything I thought I was going to do like tool arranging and photographing, never mind tomorrow is another day, I will leave it until the weather isn´t as nice.
I think I have got the camera working so I´ll give it a whirl tonight by putting it on the windowsill because I haven´t got anything suitable to tie it to.


----------



## raynipper

Walk along the beach at Barneville this pm and 24.5c. Glorious and 5.5 sweaty kms. Jersey looked like we could walk across to it.

Came home to a fan that was already quite sherty. Brit friend in the village had had a car reverse into him breaking lights, scuttle, wing, bonnet. But because the bloke only spoke French? My friend didn't do anything about it. I can't help much apart from take pics of the damage.

Another friend in our bubble just admitted to hospital with Covid? So we try to get tested and when we said we hadn't seen or mixed with him for two weeks was told not necessary. 
Another friend just coming out of hospital after hernia opp but we can go see as we might be infected?

I need a few bevy's.

Then mow the lawn and lay the table for our usual 3 course dinner. Whew.!
And now news of another friend whose cancer has spread. One of those days.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

That's a bad news day Ray. Thinking of you, and your friends.


----------



## GMJ

Beautiful day here in west Wales yesterday. I even caught some sun to top up my (very fading) suntan!

Similar again forecast for today.


----------



## JanHank

Opened the curtains at 7am to a big yellow ball shining in my face, but couldn´t see further than the end of the garden, an hour later the Polish hills are visible, but through as mist, it is going to be a lovely day. I must keep off this machine and DO something, Mr. Weatherman says it´s gong to reach 22°c.


----------



## erneboy

Normal here.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Normal here.


You or the weather :grin2:


----------



## patp

22 deg here and light cloud. NO wind.


----------



## jiwawa

Said it was going to be 10° so I reverted to the thermal - I was a sorry girl!

I also took the Aygo to get the wheel replaced - 15mins or so. The front wheel had stayed pumped up so it must've been a leaky valve right enough.


----------



## GMJ

Another lovely day yesterday. I gave the lawns their second cut of the year and did a bit of pottering around in the garden in the afternoon too.

Weather set fair again here in west Wales but cooling down from the highs of the last 2 days.

At this rate we'll be having a hosepipe ban soon !!


----------



## JanHank

After a summers day yesterday its mostly cloud and there was just a bit of rain as I let Motley out, so he soon came in. IT says windy after 3pm :frown2: what again, have we always had so much wind, I can´t remember fighting against wind when I used to ride a bike to school or work.


----------



## patp

Awful isn't it Jan? I cannot remember ever having so many windy days as we seem to have now. It is set fair today but much cooler


----------



## jiwawa

I'd to move the MH to the other side of the parking area as our neighbours were having trees between us lopped. My goodness, they did a fabulous job n cleared up exceptionally well behind them. However, I'm not moving the MH back just yet - I can see a branch (albeit a fairly light one) caught up in another above my spot. So I'll just wait for a bit of wind to hopefully bring it down.

Absolutely gorgeous day today, tho a cool breeze.


----------



## raynipper

Yes it's on the change and might keep the crowds from gathering at beauty spots over Easter.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> You or the weather :grin2:


Pah!


----------



## JanHank

Just after 7am and a race is on between blue sky and the clouds that are covering the sun, clouds are winning by about half a sky.
Always annoys me, the whole night is clear with stars and moon shining brightly, but at daybreak the clouds arrive, the world needs turning backwards so’s it’s clear days and cloud at night.
Some sun and wind forecast for today, but the truth won’t be known until the day has passed.


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy start here in west Wales but no rain forecast. It has started to cool down though as per the forecast but tbh I'm happy as long as it doesn't rain.


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy this morning. I do so agree with you Jan. Wouldn't we all be so much happier if any cloud and rain happened at night. Our local forecast last night was predicting freezing temperatures and a chance of snow for Easter.


----------



## GMJ

Lovely and sunny now in west Wales. Bit nippy tho...


----------



## erneboy

Normal here.

Both Jan.


----------



## Penquin

As usual, up to 25C this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looked okay when we got up, but now it's gone all dull and cold.


----------



## JanHank

I took Motley to the river for a change, it was quite misty and no sign of the sun, a bit cold, but I was wrapped for that. we have been home for about 45 mins and it is blue sky with white floating clouds. 15°C out the back in the shade.

Are you talking 25°c in the shade Dave ? Thats a midsummer temperature.


----------



## GMJ

Around 10 degrees and sunny here in west Wales.


----------



## bilbaoman

18c poco nuboso


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> 18c poco nuboso


I bet it isn´t 18°C in the East Midlands >


----------



## JanHank

The sun is up, the sky is blue, but forecast says highest temp today will be 9°c with wind.


----------



## GMJ

Still dark here in west Wales but the forecast is good with no rain.


----------



## patp

Dry and cold here.


----------



## raynipper

Ditto.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

The sun is now up...and out!

It looks like we had a frost overnight too.


----------



## JanHank

I just checked the 16 day forecast to compare the 16 day forecast I saved from the 28th March, a bit of a difference 

The top one was last weeks prediction for April 7th. the bottom todays.


----------



## bilbaoman

14c hodeitsu


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> 14c hodeitsu


Show off, it´s cloudy :grin2:


----------



## erneboy

A few spots of rain here and the sky is uniformly grey.

Something's not right.

It'll be because I washed the van. The clouds are probably carrying tons of Sahara dust to dump on it and make it filthy again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brr!! Looks like it's getting ready for the predicted snow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Alert, I could swear I jut saw some blue up there.


----------



## GMJ

Bewtiful it is yer in west Wales mind you!


----------



## jiwawa

bilbaoman said:


> 14c hodeitsu


Thought you'd been on the wine there!

Absolutely glorious here!


----------



## dghr272

Guinness and sunshine have interrupted painting for the day. 😆 

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Guinness and sunshine have interrupted painting for the day. 😆
> 
> Terry


I see the benches need a rub down and repaint next, then You´ll need to have some posh beer mats to go under that glass.

The wind is cold, but the sun is out so we have been out on another round of the village this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well blown me inside out, tis a grand after of the noon time up here in gods county.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> I see the benches need a rub down and repaint next, then You´ll need to have some posh beer mats to go under that glass.
> 
> The wind is cold, but the sun is out so we have been out on another round of the village this afternoon.


Yes Jan that's what happens when, last year, you leave someone to paint and they don't treat the knots with knotting paint. Especially when there was a tin in the shed there again, perhaps they were playing the wise dafty so they don't get tasked again with painting. :grin2:

https://www.diy.com/departments/col...2e3i9Y5skayDGBI8X5xoCUNAQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Yes Jan that's what happens when, last year, you leave someone to paint and they don't treat the knots with knotting paint. Especially when there was a tin in the shed there again, perhaps they were playing the wise dafty so they don't get tasked again with painting. :grin2:
> 
> https://www.diy.com/departments/col...2e3i9Y5skayDGBI8X5xoCUNAQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Terry


Or just saying get knotted > not doing this again.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Or just saying get knotted > not doing this again.


You know my daughter so well. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## GMJ

It was a lovely day yesterday here in west Wales. It's still a bit murky out there but threatens to be another nice one too.


----------



## JanHank

🎶 Blue skys shining on me, nothing but blue sky do I see. 🎶 🎵


----------



## patp

Lovely day here, too. So uplifting


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has turned into a better day, Liz is gardening, I'm staying hidden, If I see her struggling, I'll look the other way.


----------



## raynipper

I point out to my wife it's all pointless and she says it's pleasure. So who am I to deprive her of all that pleasure. Get on with it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I point out to my wife it's all pointless and she says it's pleasure. So who am I to deprive her of all that pleasure. Get on with it.
> 
> Ray.


It´s a pleasure to look at that I do know.:smile2:


----------



## Penquin

24C here, with clear blue sky again, gardening beckons but I am like Nelson on that side.....


----------



## aldra

Lovely day but cold

Just working on putting the gardens to right

Well Albert is 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy start here in west Wales but no overnight frost. It looks as though we may have had a smattering of rain overnight but it should be rain free for the rest of the day according to the forecast.


----------



## patp

I heard the wind in the night which is unusual in this house. Forecast is for sleet and snow showers feeling very cold in the strong wind


----------



## JanHank

+5°c spitting with rain, a breeze that will get stronger, what stupid weather. Snow here by tomorrow lunch time *it * 
says.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Cloudy start here in west Wales but no overnight frost. It looks as though we may have had a smattering of rain overnight but it should be rain free for the rest of the day according to the forecast.


Yep...it just rained


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There was snow on the ground when we got up, it seems to have all gone now, mostly blue sunny sky, but very cold though.

I'm just looking out across the valley, there are three sheep in a field but they look like Galloway cattle markings, they're just out of reach with my binoculars, so might be cows, but look too small.


----------



## GMJ

Rain sopped but its mixed blue and clouds here. We just did a bike ride and the route takes us up on top of a local hill and is very exposed. It was bloody nobbling up there with a very cold wind!


----------



## JanHank

It has rained, hailed stopped long enough for me to take Motley on a round and now it´s snowing fast and furious.


----------



## JanHank

What crazy weather, the sun is shining, lots of blue sky and fast moving white with a touch of grey clouds, still windy :frown2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

A sprinkling of snow here overnight, but more to the point it was still there at noon, and basically hung around until the sun got on it. Otherwise, as others have said, blue sky, white clouds, sunshine and lots of cold wind.


Chris


----------



## Penquin

Blue sky. Tick

Bright sunshine. Tick

Light clouds. Tick

22C. Tick

Lovely weather to be working in the garden (well we cannot go more than 10 km).

You lot are easing off, we are ramping up.... you have 127,000 deaths we have around 100,000 and rising, you have vaccinated 32 million, we have managed around 10 million.... your ICU’s are about 50% full capacity, ours are in excess of 93%.

So, good weather comes with associated drawbacks.....

You have Boris, we have Macron - very many similarities there, Boris knows he knows nothing so blames experts, Macron has done massive research so knows more than the experts, he can therefore ignore them.


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> You lot are easing off, we are ramping up.... you have 127,000 deaths we have around 100,000 and rising, you have vaccinated 32 million, we have managed around 10 million.... your ICU's are about 50% full capacity, ours are in excess of 93%.
> 
> So, good weather comes with associated drawbacks.....
> 
> You have Boris, we have Macron - very many similarities there, Boris knows he knows nothing so blames experts, Macron has done massive research so knows more than the experts, he can therefore ignore them.[/QUOTE
> 
> Can you tell me whats going on here Dave? I haven´t a clue. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Now I can see how you can watch so much Netflix and read so many books Jan. You don't concern yourself with the real world.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Now I can see how you can watch so much Netflix and read so many books Jan. You don't concern yourself with the real world.
> Ray.


I bet my TV is not on for as many hours a day as yours is Raymond , and where did you get the idea I read a lot of books, I have a lot on the Kindle that are going to last me for years if I read them all.

Each Land/_County_ in Germany has it´s own rules, very confusing even for the Germans, where I am there are very few rules that we know of :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

I just seem to remember you mentioning authors or books but maybe it was only in passing? 
Yes our TV seems to be most of the day when the weather is not good for gardening and there is always something one of us finds interesting.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I just seem to remember you mentioning authors or books but maybe it was only in passing?
> Yes our TV seems to be most of the day when the weather is not good for gardening and there is always something one of us finds interesting
> Ray.


On the other channel Ray :smile2: I read in fits and starts, the one I am reading now I started over a week ago probably 2 weeks, half way through it I kind of lost the plot and lost interest, I have loads more so should do the same with books as I tell you with Netflix, stop and start a new one.
*
Back to the weather*, it is like mid winter here cold, snow showers and this blessed wind drives me crazy, tonight the sky is just black, no moon and not one star.


----------



## JanHank

Winter is approaching, -1°c, frost on the ground, sun is out, but grey clouds are on their way. No mention of snow, but cloud and what seems our constant companion just lately, the wind.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

We had a smattering of snow overnight. Not a great deal but a thin dusting. It's a mixed sky out there today here in west Wales, with some blue and also some clouds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We woke to a beautiful summery sky, still buddy cold though.


No TV here before 4pm unless I'm setting something up to record.


----------



## JanHank

No TV here usually until 7.30pm except on really shi++y days or if I just feel bone idle which is not often.


----------



## GMJ

At half 8 it started snowing. It was sleety snow but then thickened to proper snow. At half 9 it stopped and now its raining. It's too warm to settle so what little we have should be gone by lunchtime especially as the sun is battling through as well.

Bike ride looking dodgy this afternoon so we may have to make our own alternative entertainment!


----------



## patp

Cold winds here too  

I try to sit down at 6pm to watch the news but rarely make it once the evenings draw out.

Surely there is a website for each Land/County Jan?

Dave, those figures are sobering aren't they


----------



## GMJ

Snow, sleet, rain and wind all day on and off here. Wood burner lit this morning after house cleaning...that's the first time for a number of days its been lit in the morning. Bike ride cancelled and no walk either! 

Its snowing as I write but nothing is sticking as its too warm outside.

Fingers crossed for better weather in the days to come.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It went really dark here about an hour ago, and stayed so, it has been snowing for a while dunno if it laying or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weird, snow all gone, blue sky with clouds now.


----------



## erneboy

We never watch television. It is the Devil's instrument.


----------



## raynipper

Just back from a 6km walk with our French group. Lovely and warm sun between the hedge rows but cutting as soon as you leave the shelter. 5c and a 5 min flurry of sleet just as we came back to the cars.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Snowing and sticking for awhile most of the day
Now sunshine
Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Intermittent snow showers, some with the light flakes dancing in the wind - lovely to watch. But the wind would cut you in two!


----------



## GMJ

Still too dark here in west Wales but the forecast is for cold and dry....rather than the snow, sleet, hail and rain we had yesterday!


----------



## patp

Blue sky but minus temperature and the wind is still blowing.


----------



## GMJ

Its much lighter now and cloudy out. No sign of frost or rain though...so hopefully the forecast has it right today ...



..for a change!


----------



## raynipper

1c and off to the hearing aid shop for attention. I wonder if my ears change shape in the cold like other parts of the body???

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Ears like shrivelled walnuts Ray?


----------



## patp

Get some ear muffs and put a woolly hat on, Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well it looks beautiful out there again but colder than a witches wassaname.


----------



## JanHank

If we still crawled on all fours the wind wouldn't effect us so much, Motley couldn´t care less its stormy weather, I couldn´t get home quick enough. So far it´s dry.


----------



## baldlygo

Sunny but very cold - this mornings frost has killed nearly all our magnolia flowers


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Sunny but very cold - this mornings frost has killed nearly all our magnolia flowers


Thats one flower mother nature got wrong, they come out too early and often get nipped by the frost and they are so beautiful.


----------



## GMJ

Its a bit nobbling out! Thankfully no wind or rain though.


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> Thats one flower mother nature got wrong, they come out too early and often get nipped by the frost and they are so beautiful.


Luckily I took some pictures Easter Sunday.


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> Luckily I took some pictures Easter Sunday.


The tulip tree, there are quite a few in this area, but I haven´t seen any yet for the simple reason I haven´t been anywhere for ages.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz got our Rhodys fleeced up a few days ago, no brains at all some plants.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very grey, very cold, very not going out today.


----------



## raynipper

Been bluddy cold every morning but bright sun and blue skies drags the temps up to 7 or 8c outside and close to 30c inside the conservatory. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

The wind was the coldest yet I think.


----------



## JanHank

Still a bitter cold wind tonight, it should ease off tomorrow evenings *it* says and Sunday and Monday 18-19°c. Oh I do hope they are right.


----------



## GMJ

A grey cloudy start here in west Wales. We must have had rain overnight but hopefully clear today. No frost overnight.


----------



## bilbaoman

13c and cloudy here at the moment 21c later with showers forcast hope no showers as going to the Basque painted forest at Oma for a waik and lunch


----------



## JanHank

The forecast is telling fibs this moaning, it says at the moment its cloudy with no sun, there´s been a few thin dusty clouds and plenty of sun since I looked out at 7.15 this morning. Still a bit of a breeze, but not what I would call wind, I hope it stays like that.


----------



## patp

Cold but bright. Chance of light rain later.


----------



## erneboy

Mrs Eb says it's nippy out here this morning, so I won't be getting it out.

It's moist too. Ohhhh missus!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It started off really rough, now it's not too bad, still cold though, it doesn't help when we're quite high up.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev and as we are about 90 ft. above sea level at least we are not wet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A matter of opinion Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Handy if you have a flat battery too of course.


----------



## GMJ

A frosty start here in west Wales but there are blue skies out there. No rain forecast...nor indeed for the next 5 days!


----------



## JanHank

Light rain, *no Wind*😁.


----------



## patp

Light rain but due to stop. Cloudy and calm!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite a nice looking day, but very cold so far.


----------



## erneboy

Cool, overcast and drizzling here for the second day. The forecast says more of the same till Monday. What's going on?


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> A frosty start here in west Wales but there are blue skies out there. No rain forecast...nor indeed for the next 5 days!


I don't know why i listen to the weather forecast on the BBC as it rained most of yesterday afternoon!

So lets try again...

Its a frosty start with blue skies here in west Wales. No rain is forecast but it will probably rain at some stage of the day :grin2:


----------



## Penquin

VERY wet here and expected to only reach 11C, first real rain for several weeks. Saves me watering the new plants in at least. 😀⛈💦💦💦💦


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It snowed like heck last night, it's still there except on the stone flags on the patio.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright here. No wind


----------



## JanHank

I am looking forward to a sunny afternoon with 18°c. I do hope it´s right. Misty at the moment and it´s 10.20, the sun is trying very hard to say hello.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It snowed like heck last night, it's still there except on the stone flags on the patio.


I know...yesterday play at the Yorkshire v Glamorgan cricket match was heavily affected by snow! A shame as we were in a strong position too but with only 1 day to go we might struggle.

Snow stopped play


----------



## ChrisandJohn

View from our window this morning


----------



## aldra

Woke this morning to bright sunshine

And a heavy covering of snow, melting now

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Lovely day, sunshine but cold

Albert is demolishing the raised herb box to remake a tiered system, it’s lasted years but is beginning to fall apart

Love my herbs at hand although it looks like I might have lost my ancient sage which has provided me with fresh sage winter and summer till now

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

After a nice warm sunny day yesterday, its dull and cold today so far and getting colder as the week goes on.


----------



## patp

Bright but cold. Forecast is for the same. I bet the NHS wishes we could have a heat wave to help fend of the virus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not many posts lately so I presume it's been like here for the last week, nice and sunny but quite cold, not had any wind or rain for a while, same again today.


----------



## JanHank

The strong wind has at last buggered off, just a breeze at 6-11 kmph today, but overcast, sun is forecast for this evening.


----------



## raynipper

Just enough sun here today to bring another hundred dandelions up to annoy me.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz and I have just been sat sitting outside in the sunshine, cold in the shadows though Brrr, it was nice watching the birds getting angry with us coz they couldn't get to one of the feeders.


----------



## aldra

Another lovely day, warm in the sunshine

Sandra


----------



## patp

Sunshine and dry. Can put up with it being a bit chilly.


----------



## jiwawa

Beautiful sunshine n pretty warm out of the wind. But IN it? Brrrr!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew it got very warm in the afternoon yesterday.

It's a bit early yet but the sun is already out, and the clouds appear to be dispersing already, so maybe it might be nice again.


----------



## raynipper

Yes the last week has been wonderful really. OK sharp frosts early but bright sunny days where we can get out.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

raynipper said:


> Yes the last week has been wonderful really. OK sharp frosts early but bright sunny days *where we can get out.*
> 
> Ray.


As far as the garden. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Yes Dave but 10km allowed. We are actually going to sunday lunch with two friends today.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Bright sunshine if a bit chilly.


----------



## jiwawa

Dull n promising rain but not actually delivered yet. We're now allowed to go 'local' apparently (from 10km previously) but no-one seems to know what local means....


----------



## baldlygo

No Comment!


----------



## aldra

We have had a lovely weather, Alberts herb rack is coming on well

Photos to follow, it may well be better than the raised herb box which was rotting 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful Morning. Since I opened the curtains at 6am the sun has been shining with little white patches of cloud floating.
*It* says that's how the rest of the day will be with a NW wind 7kmph at its strongest and temp up to 16°c. :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its a bit hazy this morning but itll be okay once the streets are aired.


We just had a Buzzard on a fence post across the road, i was too slow to get to my phone though.


----------



## patp

Beautiful here in Kent. Parked underneath a rookery though


----------



## aldra

A little overcast today but still some sunshine 
Sandra


----------



## aldra

Photo of new herb area

Just needs the bottom shelf on casters to complete it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, not impressed with the weather today, might have to put the heating on, not needed it since last week which is nice.

We have thick clouds, no sign of the sun yet, no wind or rain though.


----------



## aldra

Overcast and I’ve put the heating on for a couple of hours

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Another lovely day, a few white clouds and a pale blue sky. 
The spillinger trees are in full bloom (a yellow wild plum) , but if we get the strong wind they forecast the petals will soon be off.


----------



## jiwawa

Beautiful sun tho a chill wind earlier. Walked my son's dog down for coffee (me!) and he behaves beautifully whereas with his owners he'd be barking non-stop. He knows his Granny's no pushover!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has stayed pretty much the same all day, quite cool compared with recent days, hope it warms up tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Been too busy to even notice.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Alberts cleaned upstairs

I’ve hoovered downstairs mostly by sitting down on my wheeled chair

Tomorrow I’ll finish the bits of the wooden floors not covered by carpets with the light hand held dyson

Shadow could no longer manage wooden floors where he could slip

It’s still a shock to take a day to hoover, another to dust

Albert will cook I’m done for today

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is bit miffed we had a frost last night and it's killed off a few bushes, we only took the fleeces off on Monday. 


Looks like a nicer day today though blue sky no clouds.


----------



## patp

Bright and sunny but rather chilly. The rooks are in fine voice this morning.


----------



## JanHank

Mostly blue with lots of fast moving clouds because the blessed win in back. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

By heck it is very cold here today. Temp in hall only 13c 15c in lounge so heating on til the sun comes round.


----------



## aldra

Blue sky, sunshine, reasonably warm

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Looks like anther good day here in west Wales. No clouds to speak of but a frost again overnight.


----------



## patp

Frosty start but bright sunny day.

Kev, why not let the thermostat control the heating? We never turn our heating "off" it is just controlled by the thermostat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Because we have bad memories and leave it on when go out, we have tried using just the thermostat, but often for the sake of wearing extra layer we don't need it unless it's bad weather. 

We won't have it on at all today I think, blue skies and sunny with no wind.


----------



## patp

Surely, if you go out, it will switch itself off once the temperature stabilises? I was like you about turning it off and on all the time. Chris convinced me to just leave it be as heating up from cold uses more fuel than just letting it tick over at a constant comfortable temperature.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've not found that to be right for us when we've tried it.


----------



## erneboy

After several overcast drizzly days we have the sun back this morning.

I wouldn't be surprised if this month turned out to be the wettest here for many years.


----------



## aldra

Another beautiful day, sunshine and blue skies

We have Hive control on the heating so Alexa will switch it on for an hour if we ask her to and often an hour is all we need in the morning

In the evening we prefer the fire if it’s cold

Sandra


----------



## Penquin

Yet another sh1tty day in paradise !

Clear blue sky, bright sunshine, light wind 25C at present....


----------



## raynipper

Whats crappy then Dave? We have similar but 19c. My only problem is I now have no excuses not to get out and tend lawns.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Our lawn tractor has had to go back to the garage as it won’t run... the dandelions think it is a Bank Holiday so are taking advantage of the rest...

I have no desire to cut 1Ha with a hand mower - I know that’s weak, but it would take 2 weeks to do !

So, they can have their day(s)..... 

My day will come !


----------



## raynipper

My Robo has been munching away quite well the last few weeks and now have a level manicured set of weeds. I find it therapeutic and good exercise to pull all the dandyloin heads and buds off before they populate the rest.
But I did get the tractor to mow the bits the Robo can't reach and a bit extra round the edge and borders. But it's all that nasty four letter word.!!

Ray.


----------



## patp

The bees love a dandelion.


----------



## raynipper

Well they aint gettin mine. 
Of course we are surrounded by fields of them so my patch is hardly going to make a sandwich.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I have just cut a very nice harvest of chickweed, theres more that than grass, but its green and I´m fed up of trying to get rid of weeds, there is a different crop each year, last year was this horrible spidery stuff, rough as old boots to pull up, no idea what its called.

Like this, very woody and tough. 
Now see what you boys have done, changed the weather to jobs of the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We need the bees, we don't need lawns.


We haven't had any rain this month yet, so a hose ban will be possible this summer, not that I'm complaining.


----------



## GMJ

I did ours and the Church Hall next to us, this afternoon. I'm not down to its summer cut level yet as there are still frosts plus no rain to speak of for a month, as Kev says.

No complaints from me on that score though!

Very few dandelions/buttercups/clover/daisies in my lawn so far this year. I use Resolva Lawn Weedkiller. It kills the weeds and not the grass. Great stuff.

https://www.wilko.com/westland-reso...1iOdOHOhXiA3TjY3YoQaAvZ7EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## baldlygo

Last weeks excuse for not working in the garden was it was too cold. This week it is too hot (26.3 on our weather station as I type) :wink2::wink2:


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We need the bees, we don't need lawns.
> We haven't had any rain this month yet, so a hose ban will be possible this summer, not that I'm complaining.


We wanted a be hive on our land but the bee man said it was too close to a field the farmer MIGHT spray. So no bee hive.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Cloudless again here in west Wales. Should be another good 'un.


----------



## patp

Blue skies and light winds. Perfick.


----------



## JanHank

🎵 Blue skies shining on me, nothing but blue sky do I see 🎵


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit cloudy here yet.


----------



## bilbaoman

100% cloud but 24c later 0nly 17 c now


----------



## aldra

We are having a run of fine weather at the moment 

Blue sky, sunshine but still a chill but it is only March 

Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman

aldra said:


> We are having a run of fine weather at the moment
> 
> Blue sky, sunshine but still a chill but it is only March
> 
> Sandra


Sandra check your calendar:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## JanHank

It´s because it feels like it at the moment, certainly does here, still getting March winds and no April showers.


----------



## GMJ

A bright start t the day here in west Wales. No rain again and 15 degrees or so forecast. It got up to 18 degrees yesterday which was lovely. Still a coolness to the wind though.

All in all: mustn't grumble!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think it'll be as nice as yesterday hopefully.


----------



## raynipper

It's so windy here that the water in the loo is going up and down due to the vortex in the 'stink' pipe vent.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'll be a rat Ray  


It's very clear here this morning, I can easily see the golfists taking the spoiled walks, and also see them setting out the stumps on the cricket pitch on the far side of the valley.

It's a shame you can't watch without bins, and even then you can't see much.


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy and the blessed wind is back. Chris is trying to erect six foot fencing!


----------



## GMJ

A cloudy start here in west Wales. Some threat of passing showers today.


----------



## GMJ

We have had the rain that was forecast overnight here in west Wales. Saved me a job as I'd spread lawn fertiliser on part of the lawn and it needed to be watered in today. Its grey and moody out there now.


----------



## JanHank

The Moon was shining brightly all night, this morning the sun has uninterrupted sky space, it’s still cool, only +3° , yesterday early hours it was -5°C killed off a few new plants and blossoms. Should reach 16° c today, still not warm enough to be without a coat though.

Farmers and gardeners want rain, the earth is very dry.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright here. Warm yesterday as, for a change, there was no wind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had a lot of rain yesterday and it looks like we might have more today.


----------



## raynipper

My wife is praying for rain but not me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We had 3 heavy downpours during the night but its dray at the mo.

I never thought I'd say this in April in Wales but the garden will really benefit from it as its been so dry.

It'll give the weeds a new lease of life if nothing else...


----------



## aldra

Heavy rain overnight, looks like more to come

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

I have just walked Mot without my ear warmer hat and my jacket not done up, 16°C this afternoon, temperature will be dropping again over the next few days.


----------



## aldra

Albert has been doing the hanging baskets

His eye not so painful, his vision slightly better 

Tomorrow he sees the consultant 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

That's very good news - I'm sure you're relieved Sandra!


----------



## JanHank

Let’s hope Albert is on the mend and the consultant can reassure him all will be well it just needs a bit of time.

The sun was there at 6.30, but now it’s covered with a blanket of cloud, forecast is for rain, the farmers and gardeners will be pleased if it does because the ground is so dry it’s cracking up, and the pea seedlings in the field behind me need rain.


----------



## GMJ

No rain overnight nor now, here in west Wales. The sky hasn't really made its mind up whether its grey or blue yet but no rain forecast so fingers crossed.


----------



## patp

Blue skies and sunshine.


----------



## aldra

Sunny spells, I think possible showers to follow

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Sunny spells bring dandelions up. Rain brings dandelions up. When does the dandelion season end?

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's been quite cold with a lot of heavy looking clouds but no rain yet.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Sunny spells bring dandelions up. Rain brings dandelions up. When does the dandelion season end?
> 
> ray.


Get some Resolver lawn weedkiller Ray - kills the dandelions but not the grass. I use it all the time, great stuff.

Try and catch them before the big fluff balls appear and shed their seeds if you can (it may be too late) otherwise that's the second crop this year and next years crop, ready to go :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

My wife, the eggspurt G, says to dig em out with her patent weed excavating tool. But when I do that I end up with small holes all over that the robot drops into.
I will spend on killer to try and keep the gravel clear ish. But it's a hell of an expense to use lawn weed killers. And they are still back next year. 

I don't need the lawn to be pristine as no one looks at it apart from the orrible neighbour. Just need to keep it in check and my comfort zone. It's half an acre.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I hit mine with a vengeance last year with the Resolva Ray and this year I'd say I'm at around 5% of last years total. The hard work paid off.

The problem with digging them out is that one seldom gets all the root so they then grow back...so I stopped that. Plus I then had to over seed the holes as well.

Digging them out is the gift that keeps on giving Ray


----------



## JanHank

It is raining, thundering and lightning here,

So a bit of music to go with it.:laugh:


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> Sunny spells bring dandelions up. Rain brings dandelions up. When does the dandelion season end?
> 
> ray.


Eat them Ray, they are supposed to be really good for you

Pick the young ones

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

I don't think so Sandra. We used to make dandelion wine but as it's only €1.99 here I won't bother.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning

Blue sky out there this morning, here in west Wales. we had some rain yesterday late afternoon but nothing forecast for today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mainly blue here, hope it warms by lunchtime.


----------



## JanHank

Not a dot of blue, about 50 shades of grey.


----------



## patp

Light cloud, light wind and a bit chilly in the shade.

I have just cut the grass and strimmed around the dandelions so that the bees have something to gather nectar from. A lot of people in our village are doing the same.
As Sandra says they are good for you. A cleanser


----------



## raynipper

Boo Pat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Boo Pat.
> 
> Ray.


I think it begins with a P.


----------



## erneboy

Cloudy/sunny here today. No rain at least. The weather here for the last couple of weeks has been very dreary, reminiscent of NI.

All the reservoirs around here are filled to overflowing. It's the first time I've seen that in the 15 or so years we've been coming here. The locals say they've never known such a wet spell, not even in the middle of winter. It is certainly very odd to have had some rain pretty much every day.

Looks set to improve now. The temperatures will probably soar as well.


----------



## aldra

Lovely day but cold

Sandra


----------



## barryd

When is it going to warm up! I finally get a new bike and is freezing!


----------



## raynipper

Yep, first evening this month we have the lounge heating on. Glad the Electric blankets are still on the bed. 
As for your Bank Holliday Monday, I would stay in bed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been to bad today up here, a little rain but only for a few minutes.


----------



## GMJ

Misty start here in west Wales however I think the sun will win through. We had rain on and off most of yesterday afternoon but none forecast for today.


----------



## JanHank

It’s ‚‘ orrible, Misty, Poland’s not there, the whole sky is white cloud and to top it all, raining. So good day to stay in and make bread. 

I was supposed to be on my way this weekend, but even if it were possible I don’t think I would have gone, unless of course the weather is different 3 or 4 hours away.


----------



## patp

Bright and sunny here today. We had the tiniest of showers yesterday. Bit chilly and the heating has not come on this morning. Bit concerned that we have run out of oil. Might make some noise to get Chris out of bed so that he can check the time clock first.


----------



## GMJ

Ours wasn't on this morning either Pat


----------



## patp

We've run out of oil  Just been on line and they all charge more for a quick delivery. We could de camp to the van but of course we have moved it to the building site as the house is on the market. No leccy there yet but could just run the gas heating I suppose.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No plans today as of yet, but we still need to find a plant or two for Liz, had my second jab yesterday felt a scratch but so far that's it, we old bears are tough.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> We've run out of oil  Just been on line and they all charge more for a quick delivery. We could de camp to the van but of course we have moved it to the building site as the house is on the market. No leccy there yet but could just run the gas heating I suppose.


Oh dear! I hope you get sorted Pat. Oil is around 42ppl around here at the mo so would hate to think how much it would be for a speedy delivery.

I've never run out but I think you have to prime the boiler first if it has run dry. Happy to be corrected though as I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## aldra

Grey and cold, I guess rain to follow

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes Sandra but at least we did benefit from a few hours of sunshine this am. Better batten down the hatches again.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Been sunny here but cold. Did about 30 miles on the bike this morning and into Richmond which was heaving. Oh to be in the south of France in the warm!

EDIT: Just checked, its 14c in St Tropez and raining


----------



## erneboy

Nice here today, around 20 degrees and clear blue as it should be.


----------



## barryd

Smug git!

Well it had to happen. My lovely clean shiny bike is now soaked. I said to Michelle that the weather would turn so she had better get a wiggle on if she wanted a ride out. Anyway by the time we got out half an hour a go it had gone dark and had started to spit. She wanted to go up to the Farm shop up at Barningham, lovely village but higher up and as soon as we got over the A66 its started to rain then two minutes later we were in an actual Hail storm! There was standing flipping snow and ice on the road (Thank God for traction control). Farm shop was crap and I almost got stuck on the gravel drive and car park.

Now back home soaked. ☹

Still, its an adventure. My hands are the only warm part of my body now thanks to the Oxford Grips!


----------



## erneboy

Tit.


----------



## barryd

erneboy said:


> Tit.


Spanner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why can't wimmin get ready on time, it's not a dinner dance, you're going on a bike.


----------



## JanHank

Here is the absolute opposite to you Barry, this morning it looked as if it would rain any minute, never did, this afternoon the sun struggled to shine, but didn´t quite make it , but it was dry and bright so we´ve had an hours walk along the Dam, had too peel off a layer when I got home _and_ open the door to the garden, yet it´s only 10°c the difference no wind makes is amazing.


----------



## barryd

JanHank said:


> Here is the absolute opposite to you Barry, this morning it looked as if it would rain any minute, never did, this afternoon the sun struggled to shine, but didn´t quite make it , but it was dry and bright so we´ve had an hours walk along the Dam, had too peel off a layer when I got home _and_ open the door to the garden, yet it´s only 10°c the difference no wind makes is amazing.


Yes 10c in the sun can be quite pleasant but 10c on a bike at 60 miles an hour unless you are properly dressed in decent gear can be Baltic. It has pretty good protection I guess compared to the little scooter but it still gets to you eventually. Thank God I got heated grips though. My hands are all toasty.  Just needs to get up to 15-17c and it will be fine. A heatwave would be nice. Bit better tomorrow apparently but still cold. 11c I think.


----------



## GMJ

We had a frost again overnight and have blue skies now, here in west Wales.


----------



## JanHank

One colour in the sky, grey. 
Predicted rain between 9 & 12 noon so no walk until after that if it’s correct and more light rain this evening, but it isn’t always right.


----------



## patp

Bright and sunny but cold.

Yes, Graham, you do have to bleed the oil through and yes it does take ages, and yes we have had to pay a premium price and the oil still wont come until Thursday  We have a couple of electric heaters from the porta cabin to take the chill off. Then there is the solar gain coming from the windows  What is annoying me most is that our electricity consumption will go up for a short while. This will give the electricity company the excuse they need to increase the direct debit amount to a ridiculous amount in order for more of my money to go into their bank account.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Bright and sunny but cold.
> 
> Yes, Graham, you do have to bleed the oil through and yes it does take ages, and yes we have had to pay a premium price and the oil still wont come until Thursday  We have a couple of electric heaters from the porta cabin to take the chill off. Then there is the solar gain coming from the windows  What is annoying me most is that our electricity consumption will go up for a short while. This will give the electricity company the excuse they need to increase the direct debit amount to a ridiculous amount in order for more of my money to go into their bank account.


I checked my tank after your post yesterday Pat. Thankfully just on half way.

I am a switching tart when it comes to electricity. I am currently with Symbio Energy as they were the cheapest for me on Martin Lewis Energy Club (do you use this? Its a very good comparison site). It is also a variable tariff so I can switch at any time without penalties AND they operate a real time price policy so I only get billed for what I use rather than have a set figure every month and then inevitably build up a large credit balance.


----------



## patp

Ah, I must look them up then. I am a switching tart too but had not come across Symbio energy. I left the last one because they wanted to hike my direct debit to a ridiculous level because of one high reading in the winter! I cancelled the direct debit in the end because they flatly refused to reduce it to a sensible level. They then chased me like mad for the balance that accrued over one month. I paid for what I had used but not for their estimated final amount. Life is stressful enough without doing battle with companies trying to get us to keep our money in their bank account! I like the idea of only paying for the amount you have used.


----------



## GMJ

Yes it attracted me too.

They do it one month in advance. So you get an estimate to start with then the following month its adjusted to the actual. You have to submit a reading at the end of every month which I just realised I haven't done yet. I'll pop one in shortly and hope its not too late. I guess they use an estimate otherwise.

Last bill I paid 30 quid but we only use 2400KWh a year...less if we can got our long MH trips in.


----------



## fdhadi

Up in the Lakes near to Penrith it’s blue sky at the moment. 
It was bitter cold overnight Friday with a frost on the floor Saturday am but turned out to be an alright day. 

Had a ride in to Pooley Bridge, nice meal there and then a drive to Glenridding and back. 
Not sure what the plan for today is yet.


----------



## aldra

Overcast here again, although it didn’t rain yesterday as I had expected it would

Lucky you Frank, my favourite part of the world

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales. It's not raining yet but apparently the sky is going to cave in all day. Typical that it chooses today as we are going away in the MH later this morning for our second trip of the year and I don't fancy putting the awning up in the rain!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is a very cold and grey day here.


----------



## aldra

Cold, grey and wet

Happy BH

Sandra


----------



## patp

Bit grey and windy. Everyone is a bit excited, well the gardeners and farmers are, that rain is forecast later today.


----------



## barryd

Totally grim, cold and rotten here up in the North Yorkshire Dales. Im going to Barnard Castle for fish n chips in a minute in the vain attempt to add some cheer to the day probably followed by copious amounts of Vino or Scotch or Vino and Scotch and maybe some Rock God stuff.  Its all my fault for getting a new bike.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Twas ****e all day here too.


----------



## baldlygo

Dull and now drizzly here but it hasn't put off the big buzzers


----------



## JanHank

Mr. Bumble, they are so obliging, if they accidentally come in the house I ask them to leave, and they do.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been a bit windy but otherwise ok. Just at Sainsbugs for a few bits.


----------



## bilbaoman

Sunny all day but cold 16c in the north of Spain


----------



## JanHank

Just took Mot up the road, the wind is giving it some welly, nearly knocked me over twice, much stronger and Mot will need lead weights. It isn´t a cold wind, just very strong and noisy.


----------



## raynipper

We just did a 6km walk in our local forest with 15 French. Very sheltered and almost warm in the trees. Absolutely gorgeous with blue bells and orchids all over. Then beverages and buns after.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Where are the bluebells?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just looked up and it's bloody snowing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have aliens too

https://www.dropbox.com/s/q193ln687mcxkv5/2021-05-04 18.00.28.mp4?raw=1


----------



## aldra

Wet

Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> We just did a 6km walk in our local forest with 15 French. Very sheltered and almost warm in the trees. Absolutely gorgeous with blue bells and orchids all over. Then beverages and buns after.
> 
> Ray.


Glad to see the French are socially distancing:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## barryd

Got to take the van in for some work tomorrow morning and will have to ride back on the little scooter. 22 miles or so and its forecast sunny but only about 5c.  Ill probably be chipping ice of me fingers!


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Where are the bluebells?


In the woods. We are beside the car park.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> In the woods. We are beside the car park.
> 
> Ray.


Next time take pictures of the bluebells not the law breakers :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

I think we are allowed groups of up to six people now in France.
Will go look for previous years pics of bluebells. All the same.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

How beautiful


----------



## raynipper

Same people different year.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like someone was expecting snow, and another may be on the run Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

By heck twere a bit chilly last night, frost on all the cars and the grass at the back of the house, but although still cold out there it's a bootiful day.


----------



## raynipper

Amazing we have one lady with a new hip and undergoing chemo still walks with the rest of us. I'm finding more than 6 or 7kms hard unless it's flat ground.
Some of the places we walk are sandy beaches and through undergrowth and muddy lanes. Fun.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can only dream of walking that far Ray, I did Sainsbugs yesterday and I was in a lot of pain by halfway round, and of course, you can't sit down anywhere these days.


----------



## patp

You can't even sit down in the dentist waiting room 

Bright and sunny here with a chill wind. The oil arrived just now!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not had that problem anywhere medical Pat.


----------



## patp

Me neither until I had to go to the dentist  They have numbers marked on the floor and you have to go and stand on the number you are given when they let you in.


----------



## barryd

Our dentists is really good. I had to go a couple of months back or so and they just told me to sit in the car outside and when they were ready they just called my mobile and straight in. They even had a woman following you about sanitising everything you touched.


----------



## JanHank

Weather here is crazy, wind and rain one minute, wind and sun the next.


----------



## aldra

Been ok today, Albert has got a long way in the back, cutting Ivy’s, pressure hosing

I phoned appointments as I’m still really struggling to walk now with my back and inflammation in my feet , and knees

My wrists and hands, and severe stiffness

They tried but get anything before the 27 May to see the rheumatologist was not to be

Unfortunately the rheumatologist emergency clinics remain closed due to Covid

Tomorrow I have a dentist appointment and I’m dreading trying to negotiate the stairs, negotiating ours is a nightmare and it’s so embarrassing, people rushing to help but I just need to be left alone to slowly and painfully make my way up and then down aware I’m the focus of attention 

At least Albert will be there but he knows to leave me alone I can’t match helpers speed ,I know they mean well but need them just to stand back

It’s been a bad good few week now with stiffness and pain

But it’s time to start my permanent fixed dentures so be it

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

The sun is shining, you would think it’s warm out, but it’s only +4°c and still very windy, should reach the great height of +12° this afternoon, the wind stays for today and hopefully gone tomorrow. Sunday the temp will shoot up to 22°c so they do say.


----------



## patp

Sandra, surely they have a surgery for people with disabilities. My dentist is in a very old building with steep stairs but they have a wheelchair friendly surgery downstairs.

Overcast and cold here. We, too, are promised some warmth by Sunday


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks to be a nice but cold day here.


----------



## raynipper

Nice view Kev, except the jungle in the foreground.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

This used to be a garden centre so lots of shrubs but no organisation but we like it, liz is working her way through it very slowly but it keeps her happy and not bothering me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well it turned to crap this afternoon but we got er indoors a couple of plants to play with.


----------



## barryd

Nice start here but cold and I managed about 15 miles out on the bike. We had flipping hailstones this afternoon.

When will I get a day where I Can bike off into the mountains and just keep going!!!! 

Supposed to get up to 17c over the weekend but also blooming Wet!!!


----------



## Penquin

Yuk today

Cold, wet and windy, maximum temperature 17C 

Looking forward to Samedi 24C and Dimanche 28C.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ne're cast a clout til May is out.


----------



## Penquin

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ne're cast a clout til May is out.


Haven't seen any in the markets here....

Do you happen to know what French is for "clouts".


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

vêtements


----------



## JanHank

Is that the Month of May or the May blossom?

Except for the wind it wasn't a bad day, not the normal May temperature though. 
Motley found a hedgehog in the garden when he went out for the last time tonight, it looked motionless do I just tried to look at it using a long handled shoe horn and he curled up smaller, so I thought it might be too cold for him to be out and he wants to sleep again, so I found a cardboard box and cut a side out to put over him, at least for a bit of protection I thought, took the box out and he was gawn, no sign of him anywhere, they can move when they want to.


----------



## bilbaoman

Cloudy today 20c saw 4 people on the beach tomorrow forcast 30c and sun so may go to the beach but water still only 15.5c


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Cloudy today 20c saw 4 people on the beach tomorrow forecast 30c and sun so may go to the beach but water still only 15.5c


The water is warmer than the temperature is here.

I spoke to Apple support in Athens today, he said it was 27°c there, he couldn´t believe it when I said it was only +5 °c here, so as he was doing a screen share I showed him the internet weather.
No wonder some motorhomers wish they were in Greece.


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> The water is warmer than the temperature is here.
> 
> I spoke to Apple support in Athens today, he said it was 27°c there, he couldn´t believe it when I said it was only +5 °c here, so as he was doing a screen share I showed him the internet weather.
> No wonder some motorhomers wish they were in Greece.


I lived in Athens for nine years i can only remember the temperature being as low as 5c 5 or 6 times in all those years did have 3 or 4 at around 50c which is even worse


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> I lived in Athens for nine years i can only remember the temperature being as low as 5c 5 or 6 times in all those years did have 3 or 4 at around 50c which is even worse


Right that puts the kibosh on that then, he said I could go and live with him because I sounded a very nice lady.
I still flirt at 76 :grin2:


----------



## patp

Bright and breezy here. Two house viewings tomorrow so looked at forecast - yup - peeing down all day


----------



## erneboy

27 degrees in the shade on the patio here today.


----------



## raynipper

erneboy said:


> 27 degrees in the shade on the patio here today.


Our son in Kusadasi Turkey says the same Alan.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

My daughter and grandson are up for the weekend (SO lovely to see them!) I've arranged to take him to WWT tomorrow - all outside n it's going to be tipping it down n too windy for an umbrella!!

At least I warned his Mum to bring his wetgear.


----------



## dghr272

We had a wee run up the Antrim coast today to celebrate our 44th Wed. anniversary , sunshine all the way with great views of the Glens of Antrim and the North Channel across to Scotland, will load pics tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> We had a wee run up the Antrim coast today to celebrate our 44th Wed. anniversary , sunshine all the way with great views of the Glens of Antrim and the North Channel across to Scotland, will load pics tomorrow.
> 
> Terry


Congratulations on reaching another double.

Ah the Antrim road, did you listen to this while driving?


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

Just back from our second trio of the year (well, we got back yesterday as it goes). Raining here in west Wales!

Plus ca change..etc etc !


----------



## JanHank

Not a cloud in the sky, but still not warm at 5° at the moment, only reaching 13°c tops with a west wind between 10-16kmph.


----------



## raynipper

My wifes praying for rain seems to have worked just as we want sun to warm the conservatory and house up. But not cold at 13c.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Beach day 17c now rising to 30c light southerly wind


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Beach day 17c now rising to 30c light southerly wind


I think I´ll come and live in the East Midlands >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grey wet n windy here.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Grey wet n windy here.


That's a pretty accurate description of me Kev :grin2:


----------



## patp

Peeing down here. Just today apparently. Of course we have house viewings


----------



## JanHank

I hope you have the same luck as we did in 2005 Pat, only one viewer the Tuesday after Easter, she bought it and we moved out 17th July the same year.


----------



## dghr272

JanHank said:


> Congratulations on reaching another double.
> 
> Ah the Antrim road, did you listen to this while driving?


Sadly not, but those flipping cyclists were still going and have multipled :grin2:, Queen and ELO accompanied us in the car musically.
We did rest as advised by Zolene in her beautiful song. Stopped in Carnlough opposite the harbour for coffee and cake and at WhitePark Bay for a picnic, felt strange but good being out and about drinking coffee at a pavement cafe after so long in lockdown.

Terry


----------



## patp

Thanks Jan. Second viewing quite positive but husband works away and won't be home for 18 days to view it. First viewing not so positive, though they didn't say it was not for them. We walked out of this house when we first viewed it and said "no, not another renovation project!" By the time we got back to Essex we had talked ourselves into it and we have been here 40 years next year, so you never know.


----------



## barryd

This was the A66 on the tops just 10 miles or so west of here at 10:30am. Might give the lakes a swerve today I Reckon on the bike  1500ft lower down here and its just chucking it down


----------



## dghr272

dghr272 said:


> We had a wee run up the Antrim coast today to celebrate our 44th Wed. anniversary , sunshine all the way with great views of the Glens of Antrim and the North Channel across to Scotland, will load pics tomorrow.
> 
> Terry


A few pics of our weather as we progressed up the Antrim Coast Rd.
Weather today is a wash out.


----------



## Penquin

Currently 24C here, bit windy but hot sat outside drinking tea (!) its a tough life....


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> This was the A66 on the tops just 10 miles or so west of here at 10:30am. Might give the lakes a swerve today I Reckon on the bike  1500ft lower down here and its just chucking it down


Thanks Baz. I knew there was a reason we always headed SOUTH.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Morning all

It has finally stopped raining here in west wales. It rained every waking minute of yesterday, and some! Now it's just overcast and broody.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful Morning and it threatens to stay the same all day with this yellow balloon up there, temp. reaching 23°c and a S or SE wind between 10 & 17 kmph. I may take another trip out after I have put a few essentials in the van like tea and Nescafé :grin2: plus some cake I was given yesterday by Inis who lives just down the road.


----------



## patp

Dry warm and sunny here. We have booked an outside Sunday Lunch at the local pub.


----------



## JanHank

Before breakfast it was holiday time weather, forecast says a good day with lots of sun and very little wind, but we now have a blanket of light grey and white cloud :frown2: I´ve been wondering where to go for the day, maybe stay here and get outside jobs on the way.


----------



## bilbaoman

Not a beach day today 100% cloud rain later but rain will be warm as 24c promised


----------



## baldlygo

Hazey blue sky and sunshine - 21deg - but very very windy from the South. Made me think of this from a distant past. (Never realised it was unaccompanied before)


----------



## aldra

Dry at the moment but I anticipate rain shortly

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

We have been for our walk, only extras I had on were a cardigan and baseball cap.
I have taken a few pictures of Mot, Itsme and the yellow rape fields, but the iPhone has stopped sending the pictures to the computer automatically :frown2: so I will have to do them direct from the phone.


----------



## JanHank

*The photos weather today?*

I can't edit either so sorry about so much road


----------



## patp

Warm and sunny turned into warmish and light rain. Poor pub landlord  We all braved it for as long as we could so their receipts should not be too bad.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had to change into peddle pushers and t-shirt it is very warm in the sun and Motley has had me ball seeking, I finally found it after making a few rounds of where he said it was, but it wasn´t.

I´m trying to prepare the van, he keeps annoying me with this blessed blu ball.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just got back about an hour ago, Liz is feeling a bit rough so laying on the bed for a bit, weather warmed up so we had lunch at witherspoon, then nipped into the CoOp and came home its now persisting down again.


----------



## JanHank

At last some summer type of weather, well into the twenties today and still 19° out there now. I have tu4ned the heating off at last. The Nightingales have started to sing, there are quite a few out the front making their lovely sounds. There is a stranger out there, it sounds a bit like a very big frog, I wonder if it could be a night jar.


----------



## JanHank

It will be sun all day, temp. this afternoon 27°c from 5°c last week, quite amazing.

I can almost watch the leaves opening and the grass growing over the past 2 days.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales. It rained overnight too and showers forecast today...until the end of time! (well it feels like it anyway).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sins oit and it is a little warmer but lots of daek brooding clouds.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sins oit and it is a little warmer but lots of daek brooding clouds.


Is that Yorkshire Kev or fat fingers?!

Sun's pushing through grey clouds from time to time but it's reasonably warm (13°) despite being windy.


----------



## JanHank

Let me show you what it’s like here, I’m using the iPad Pat :grin2:

It took less than a minute.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine and showers

Thunder, heavy rain and hail showers

A bit nervous about planted geraniums,fushias , and begonias

The hanging baskets still in the greenhouse

Need our grandson to hang them outside 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sins oit and it is a little warmer but lots of daek brooding clouds.


Yeh c'mon Kev, lets have it in English..

:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Yeh c'mon Kev, lets have it in English..
> 
> :grin2:


I understand him, unfortunately he doesn´t understand me any more,:frown2:


----------



## Penquin

Great day today, washed the MH 27C sadly HEAVY rain and thunderstorm this evening although still 13.1C outside in the rain.

Sadly the TV signal has died on all channels, that happens when the weather deteriorates like this...


----------



## JanHank

6.15am and it’s already 12°C, warmer than it was all last week.
It will be summer again today reaching 28°c this afternoon.
Yesterday was a good day, I spent most of it outside.


----------



## GMJ

Showers forecast here in west Wales for the next 3-4 days. Should be clearer by Saturday. Grey start at the moment but we'll see what a rising sun brings with it.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Showers forecast here in west Wales for the next 3-4 days. Should be clearer by Saturday. Grey start at the moment but we'll see what a rising sun brings with it.


I have sent you a PM Graham.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tas gone all awry now, bleak n black out there, liz wants e to help her in the garden, she can.......


----------



## GMJ

Bewteful yer mind this afternoon, bewteful!


----------



## GMJ

...spoke too soon....it's just started raining!


----------



## GMJ

It's been raining but isn't at the moment, here in west Wales. Give it time though..

I was really lucky yesterday afternoon to get all the lawns mowed etc as 30 mins after I finished, it hoyed it down!


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and warm here today.


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday was almost unbearable, today will be cloudy, highest temp 19° C ,,,,, 10 ° less than yesterday.


----------



## bilbaoman

Sun 17c but only rising to 19c later with chance of showers sea temp 15c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I fear my post on here are screwing up my weather so I shall say nowt for now.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I fear my post on here are screwing up my weather so I shall say nowt for now.


It doesn't need any help down here mate.

Around 7.30 it absolutely hoyed it down and now is getting very overcast again and has literally just started again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still staying schtumb.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine and showers I guess, hopefully no hailstones today, they play havoc with the newly planted tubs and baskets

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

It says 13° here but it feels warmer than that.

Almost like France! Except the coffee would be a short.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

View might be better too Jean. 

39 days to midsummer and it is not looking good, I just took the wheelie bin out and it felt proper cold, sun was trying though.


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and warm today. Looking to go back to April weather tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank

Overcast, but at 18°c not cold, the sun should show itself this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

Wet here in west Wales. Go on, admit it: you knew I'd say that didn't you?


----------



## JanHank

Are you in West Wales Graham :grin2:>

I thought it was Ireland where it was supposed to rain a lot to make the green green grass grow.


Oh no, he is Welsh, the Germans all think Ireland has lots of green grass because the cows eat it to make Kerrygold butter.


----------



## GMJ

I always like flying the flag Jan.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> I always like flying the flag Jan.


I had noticed :wink2:


----------



## aldra

Well we got hailstones today, heavy showers and some dry spells 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A misty and cloudy start here somewhere in the west of the UK!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> A misty and cloudy start here somewhere in the west of the UK!


Are you lost already ? :grin2:


----------



## patp

Dry, overcast and slightly chilly.

I wonder if we do a word search of our posts how often "raining" would come up compared to "dry" for each region? It never ceases to amaze me how such a small country can have such diverse weather patterns for regions that are not that far apart really.


----------



## GMJ

I didn't want to mention west Wales...

...oops I've done it now!

Not set off yet. a leisurely bimble to Cardiff will take 2 hors including a coffee stop. Can't get in on site until midday so we attempt to arrive at 11.45 not too early but close enough so that we are not taking the pee!

Just switched the MH heating on to take the chill off. Mrs GMJ is driving the car down so I don't need to worry about it being toasty in the MH for just me.


----------



## JanHank

We have just come back from the morning walk, I had to wrap up with coat and hat, if we had gone much further I would have needed to put the flaps down on my hat, its buddy cold out. not a patch of blue and the forecast says rain this afternoon.:frown2:


----------



## baldlygo

More clouds than blue sky and not very warm. I think more showers today


----------



## bilbaoman

Cloudy cool 17c with a cold wind not May weather forcast rain tonight


----------



## patp

We are re running April don't you know. See if we can get it right this time.


----------



## JanHank

It was raining in Poland when I filled up, big puddles on the road, but when I got back these roads were barely wet, just 18 km away by road, a lot less as the crow lies


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been in the low teens all day here.


----------



## aldra

Wet with sunny spells

Not a bad evening

Sandra


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast. Cool. Rain forecast for later on. Good job I cut the grass yesterday.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio. :smile2:


----------



## raynipper

greygit said:


> Scorchio. :smile2:


Beware GG, you could end up like me in all that sun. And I never laid in it.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

I don't do sunbathing Ray, I tend to cover up and definitely wear hats. I saw an xray of the plate they fitted to my thigh the yesterday and its bloody enormous, I wouldn't want that heating up.:surprise: :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could fry bacon n eggs on it.


----------



## baldlygo

I won't be wearing my shorts this week :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nor me. Not even sure if i have any left these days. Too bloody cold n wet here. most of the time it arctic.


----------



## aldra

Grey, overcast with heavy downpours forecast

Oh well June is often a beautiful month weatherise 

And the gardens are definitely appreciating the rain , green and vibrant 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Don't go near a magnet!


----------



## Penquin

Heavy rain, 13C been raining all day, grass growing so fast can almost see it happening......

Sadly, wet weather forecast to continue on and off for next 25 days with only 2 sunny.....

It has rained most days since last weekend, often only in the morning but today it has not stopped.


----------



## raynipper

Forecast rain all day here so went to friends for lunch. Not a drop fell and everywhere bone dry.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The sun is up there, but keeps hiding. 
Supposed to be dry today, showers Mon & Tue then dry for the Whitsun weekend which is still the holiday here, unlike you where its moved to the first week in June I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grey again.


----------



## patp

Dry with sunny spells and the odd light shower.


----------



## JanHank

I can´t imagine myself living anywhere other than where I am today, this morning the nightingales were serenading me out on our walk, I am sitting here with the door open and there are at least 2 skylarks up there singing there heads off, (not literally of course). The sky is very interesting every shade of grey, but I know its shining a bit further over because of the bright yellow of the rape.


----------



## patp

Me either, Jan. The bird life seems to have become more diverse and plentiful during lockdown. The skies of Norfolk are huge and we get the most amazing sunsets and cloud formations. The local photographers are having a whale of time displaying their cloud captures on social media. The only down side is an increase in traffic as more and more people move here  There is a local historian in the village who is researching all the old houses. She posts her finds to a website and then shares it with the local village facebook site for us all to read. Some of it is fascinating.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not raining in Sainsburys


----------



## jiwawa

It's been an absolute corker of an afternoon in Belfast - tho there's still a snell wind if you sit in the wrong place.


----------



## aldra

Been lovely all day but thunder clouds gathering now, a heavy rainfall to come 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Morning folks, abit early to say what it will be today, *It* says dry and some sun this morning and rain showers this afternoon, I'll have to wait and see. Temp. reaching 17° apparently.


----------



## greygit

We had to switch on the ceiling fan and AC yesterday as it was scorching. Would haved loved a cool beer but with all the meds I'm on a the moment alcohol is a no no.:crying:


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> We had to switch on the ceiling fan and AC yesterday as it was scorching. Would haved loved a cool beer but with all the meds I'm on a the moment alcohol is a no no.:crying:


Surely 1 beer wouldn't hurt. 
A professor once told us they put that on instruction to prevent people drinking too much and forget to take the tablets :grin2:


----------



## patp

What's a snell wind Jean?

Dry and slightly overcast here. Bit cool for May


----------



## JanHank

*It *. didn´t tell the truth because it´s raining now so no weed killing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just another cold and grey day here.


----------



## Penquin

Forecast and currently, 16C max with sunny intervals and showers.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine and showers here as well

Sandra


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> Surely 1 beer wouldn't hurt.
> A professor once told us they put that on instruction to prevent people drinking too much and forget to take the tablets :grin2:


Still on morphine so I think I will hold on the booze for now, besides it will do my body good to lay off the devils brew for awhile but I can catch up when off the strong meds. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They say a glass of wine a day is good for you, but we just stopped about ten years ago, I will have the odd bottle of Bud, or a pint of Guinness if in a pub, we do have a few bottles of booze in but it never occurs to us really, we save a fortune as well.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> What's a snell wind Jean?


Keen; sharp; cold....


----------



## JanHank

I did my saving ready for old age years ago, now it’s time to spend it. :laugh:


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> I did my saving ready for old age years ago, now it's time to spend it. :laugh:


That's the way we are thinking as well.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its a glorious evening here tonight


----------



## JanHank

For the first time this year I have been out of the door with Motley without a jacket on, temp still good at 14°

The rest of the day after a bit of rain this morning has been lovely, next to no wind so I had a bonfire.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright but still a little cool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cloudy cold dry.


----------



## JanHank

Its very nice here, my thermometer says its 18.5°C in the shade outside and it´s only 11.25am. 
I´ve been out to open my 34p with no jacket, *they* said 15°c highest.

I had to add a bit more to it at the checkout.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is still a bit clardy out there but it am lurvely and warm even for me.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine and blue skies

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

In a glorious clear blue sky and 18c we walked 6.6KM across Lindbergh Plage with Skylarks singing above us and a DC something flew just over our heads towards Jersey and wheeled round to buzz us again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I must find a more reliable weather man, *it* says it's almost cloud covered here and I see blue sky with the sun warming my legs ( I'm still in bed) so hopefully it's going to be another nice day. I will ignore the predicted temperature because *it * keeps telling me fibs.


----------



## patp

I use the met office one. "It" gives you percentages of likelihood for the weather Today it is showing overcast, which is right and a 10% chance of rain. Then you get a temperature forecast but with a "feels like" temperature that takes in the wind direction and speed. Today is expected to reach 14 deg but the feels like temperature is 12 deg. Lots of other features but those are enough for out purposes. Could do with some sunshine for our house viewing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz lives her life by weather app predictions, I just look out the window, it is what it is, can't change it, when away we head away from rainy skies, seems to work most of the time


----------



## aldra

Dull grey and cold today

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

This is the sort of day I have, taken just after 10 am on our walk and its still the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a scrumptious morning, sun on its way up giving a wonderful pink and blue sky, no wind, lots of birdsong inc Kestrel looks like it might be a nice day out of the window, met office says its 5c going up to 11c by 10 O Clock, then rain and cooling down, glad I go the touching up done last night.


----------



## JanHank

So far the sun has not shown it’s face, I won’t mention the forecast say it will and highest temperature will be 17°.

I forgot to show you this picture yesterday. May is out so clouts can be casted 😁

edit
7.13am the clouds are breaking up and a sunny face showing. ☀


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As predicted, it's cold out there, too cold to paint at least, and I don't like cold mitts anyway.


----------



## raynipper

It's not too bad here as 12c and grey skies. Light breeze and greenery all over. Fewer dandelions at last, rain later.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Is it May the tree or May the month that we keep our clouts on for Jan?

Dry bright and sunny but not going to last. The one shower we had yesterday saved itself for the afternoon dog walk.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Is it May the tree or May the month that we keep our clouts on for Jan?


*Answer:* "Ne'er cast a clout 'til May be out" refers to the month. Clout is from an Old English word for cloth or clothing, and the saying was a reminder not to be too quick to shuck the winter woollies before the *chilly days of May* were over.

Obviously we have all forgotten that May can still be chilly maybe we should look back through old diaries to find out if that's true.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's gone all awry out there, dark skies wind n rain and it is really bitter cold too, I just painted the speaker covers silver, couldn't find owt else, they might be dry by the end of the month.


----------



## jiwawa

Aaaarrrgggghh! Rain, wind n more rain!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Same here Jean, not what we need a month before midsummers day is it


----------



## patp

Strong winds forecast  They are saying gusts of up to 45mpy. we are travelling in the fifth wheel tomorrow. What do we all think about those wind speeds??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's still awful out there, I hope those out in their vans got some sleep.


----------



## JanHank

I’m really sorry to tell you, it’s another lovely morning, already 10°c at 7am rising to 20° later. 😎


----------



## patp

It is very windy!!! Do we travel to Kent or don't we???


----------



## raynipper

Grim here with only 12c and wind. Forecast for rain all weekend so confined to peering out of the conservatory. Just hope it's warm enough to dine out there.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> It is very windy!!! Do we travel to Kent or don't we???


And did you Pat?! 


raynipper said:


> Grim here with only 12c and wind. Forecast for rain all weekend so confined to peering out of the conservatory.
> Ray.


Same here Ray but I took the grandson to the grounds of a National Trust property n had a great time. It even stopped long enough for us to have our picnic lunch.


----------



## aldra

Dull and wet
But the garden is vibrant and green

The hostas magnificent as usual

But we would welcome some sunshine

Sandra


----------



## patp

No Jean  We stayed home and walked the dogs in the wind and rain while the agent showed a prospective buyer round the house. If they are not interested I might take over the viewings. I sold this house three times in the past (chain breaks caused their, eventual, failure).


----------



## JanHank

Stayed sunny most of the day, but the wind was a bit too strong for my liking, It rained for an hour or so this evening, I didn’t cut the grass today because it hadn’t grown much, expect it will grow like mad over the weekend now.


----------



## GMJ

Rain overnight and grey and murky out there now (west Wales)

We had some real howlers when we were in Cheltenham. There was one couple arrived on a pitch and tried to put their awning up in a storm. It took them ages and they need 2 other people to help them in the end. Tbh they looked as it they didn't have much of a clue until their friends helped. Also they should have waited until it abated as there was no immediate need to do it there and then.

I would have helped but they were tuggers!




















Only joking: I was looking after Mrs GMJ who was ill otherwise I would have offered to hold an end, as it were.


----------



## patp

No! Some people eh! 

Our favourite campsite story is of one camper who arrived and proceeded to unpack a lawnmower and mow the, already short, grass on their pitch. They then unpacked loads of stuff including about six tubs of flowering geraniums which they proceeded to put around their pitch to mark their territory!

Overcast with a cold wind today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can describe the weather here lately and today in one word, it begins with S and ends with Hite.


----------



## JanHank

At the moment it looks as if the rain clouds are overhead, not a dot of blue to be seen and for the first time in about a week I needed a jacket this morning when I walked Motley at 8.30, not our usual time, but as it looks as if it would rain I thought we´d beat it and we did and it´s still not.


----------



## raynipper

patp said:


> No! Some people eh!
> Our favourite campsite story is of one camper who arrived and proceeded to unpack a lawnmower and mow the, already short, grass on their pitch. They then unpacked loads of stuff including about six tubs of flowering geraniums which they proceeded to put around their pitch to mark their territory!


We have done the same Pat.
Heading to our new holiday home near Bergerac in a large 36ft RV we were carrying a selection of plants for our new garden as well as for friends already living there. Two overnight stops en route my wife asked that the plants be unloaded to air and water. They were duly placed around the fake grass mat we had put outside the door and this attracted quite a few comments and photos from other campers. You can imagine.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Pikeys do that too


----------



## raynipper

Cheek. It was a new and upmarket RV.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

We use an artificial grass mat at the entrance to the MH

Roll it up and put in in a bucket to drain if the weather is wet, excellent for trapping dust ect from shoes

Albert wears walking boots and refuses the hassle of taking them on and off each time he enters the van 

Today dry but dull

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A grey and murky start here in west Wales, with little prospect of improvement today.


----------



## greygit

Overcast with light rain here, which we need.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looks a bit undecided just now, too early to tell other than the gray sky with a light wind.


----------



## patp

In Kent it is dry and sunny! I heard the national forecast say that cloud will spread but we are hoping to take granddaughter for her first trip to the beach so fingers crossed we are the last to get it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I largely ignore weather experts, remember Michael Fish in the 80s.

hope it stays nice for the little one Pat.


----------



## JanHank

Oh yes, someone from Holland I think it was told him there was a storm on the way and he said there wasn´t and there was.

Just got back from our walk this morning when fine rain arrived. Even though the thermometer says it´s 14°C out it was buddy cold, had to put my hoody up as it´s a cold wind yet again.


----------



## baldlygo

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I largely ignore weather experts, remember Michael Fish in the 80s.
> 
> hope it stays nice for the little one Pat.


I remember that '87 storm very well. Got up at 2 am and prepared to move out of our old Essex timber cottage. In the light of arcing electric cables, I could see trees bent double in the wind. Very few houses escaped some sort of roof damage and in the morning the roads were littered with branches and broken roof tiles.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I remember it too, we were moving house that day, the removal van nearly blew over twice so we decided to park it up overnight next to a factory, I had a bad night sleeping in the cab, I had rented a 7.5t van for the day, I had to extend the rental and they were not best pleased but could do nothing about it. The next day was fun as loads of debris on the roads some were shut for days.


----------



## GMJ

It's been hoying down here all morning (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hoying = https://www.google.com/search?q=hoy...ng&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## GMJ

https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/geordie-slang-used-weather-forecasts-14243899


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah!! why aye man pet.


----------



## patp

We had a sharp shower when none were forecast until the afternoon. Wind very strong.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well it started off bad and got worserer, well fed up with so much dreary wevver.


----------



## patp

Opposite here. Even the wind has dropped a bit - Sshhhh


----------



## GMJ

The weather has been so consistently sh1t I wouldn't be surprised if there was a cabinet member in charge of it.


----------



## aldra

Dry

We’ve lit the wood stove to enjoy the flames

Brilliant

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Looks good, maybe a summers day with over 21°c temp. which means I can do something outside, what is to be seen.


----------



## GMJ

Usual start here in west Wales: rain overnight and a wet and grey start so far. It hoyed it down yesterday afternoon and was certainly far from warm. We are still lighting the wood burner FFS and its nearly June!


----------



## greygit

Rain all yesterday but sun back today.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

More like April showers here and more forecast.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Rain for most of last night but now cleared away for a mostly dry, if cloudy day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's looking quite nice out there but I've been tricked before.


----------



## GMJ

It's not raining here in west Wales









...and the forecast is for no rain today too!

It's official though, with one week left to go in May it's now the wettest since records began in 1862. The wettest for nearly 160 bloody years!


----------



## patp

Congratulations on the record Graham  How long have you lived there? 

Overcast but dry and, when I stepped out with the dog, the wind had dropped!


----------



## GMJ

Ta

Not 160 years although when it rains, it feels like it!!


----------



## JanHank

Raining a bit. Stoops it says at 8 o’clock, calm until 2 o’clock then comes the wind Just for a change 😖


----------



## raynipper

Our walking group today is likely to be washed out.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Our walking group today is likely to be washed out.
> 
> Ray.


Is that the weather you are referring to Ray or just the general wellbeing of the members?

:grin2:


----------



## patp

I just wondered if you moved there this year? Would it help poor old Wales if you moved out?


----------



## GMJ

Coming up 3 years this August but I do believe that it may have rained some in Wales prior to us moving here









As a nipper though I can't recall it raining back in the days when school summer holidays seemed to last 6 months and childhood seemed to last for ever!


----------



## patp

It is the law that children have dry summer holidays  Mind you I don't think they care now as they all have screens to play on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's not raining here yet, but yesterday started off cols so there is always hope I suppose.


----------



## aldra

Dull and wet 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Walk in the forest followed by cake and fizz this pm. No rain but ominous. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It clearded up a little bit so back into the van, I drained down the existing water from the fresh tank, With help from Liz (more patience and likes to read manuals) we got the fridge to spark up, and also the fire, not sussed the water heater yet but taking the vent cover off might help when we do try it.


I must say this new van is proving to be a bit of a learning curve, the older ones were much easier to operate.


----------



## GMJ

Another dry start here in west Wales with no rain forecast BUT...

...it was supposed to be the same yesterday and it hoyed down for well over an hour or two, late morning.


----------



## JanHank

It is definitely April today, light rain showers and sunshine all day with a *bit of Wind*, now there's a surprise.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK so far.


----------



## patp

Bright sunshine and no wind


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It am peeing it down, it am buddy cold, it am staying in weather, but I will probably get drugged out later


----------



## raynipper

Off now to another 'party' and **** up. Gotta go via the bottle bank.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Just had a morning in the garden. A first pass of weeding now complete. I then manged to clear 3 foot of land where I am extending our rockery. That's blooming hard work though and when its clear I have to backfill with stones from our river bank...which is also blooming hard work lugging buckets of them up to ground level!

We managed to get the washing hung out today too...first time for quite a while!


----------



## JanHank

I have travelled about 28 km there and back this morning seeing lines across the road where here it has rained there it has not, just before I got to my village sign the road was wet, turned into my road and the road was bone dry.


----------



## patp

Definitely April weather. Left Kent in the warm and dry. Stopped for a cuppa half way. Had to strip Molly's garments off as it was warm sitting out in the sun. Got home - raining and cold. And don't you just love unpacking the van in the rain


----------



## GMJ

A misty start over here in our valley. Not surprising given that we have 2 rivers. Hopefully Derek the weatherman has stopped lying to us and what he says will be correct: that it will be sunny again today.

If it is that'll be 2 days of non rain...it'll be hosepipe bans at this rate!


----------



## patp

Overcast start to the day but forecast is for the sun to come out. So excited! I took a peak at the forecast for the week ahead and not only does it look dry and bright but warm if not hot! Must go and have a lie down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too misty to see what's going on but just been out to the van and it's a bit taters.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a permanent hosepipe ban here G, as it would involve A, Gardnin or B, washing something.


----------



## aldra

The weather is set to be fine for the BH weekend 

So I imagine some BBQ s are being planned , fingers crossed that it will be a great weekend 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

Gorgeous weather here as I stand outside the dentist.....


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Gorgeous weather here as I stand outside the dentist.....


Snap Jean. I 'dropped' into my dentist at 8.10 am before his bookings and he managed to do a temp repair as the next appointment is mid August.
Got a split one and a wobbly one that hopefully he can stick back again. So just got to be careful till then.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I thought I was there to have the missing crown fixed but she didn't phone me ahead to discuss options as promised. She did poke around there a bit then went to work on a different tooth!

She couldn't do much to the crowned one as she'd run out of 'aerosol time' - when that's up, you're done!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

'aerosol time'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Supposed to be a nice day today.


----------



## GMJ

After 2 says of sunshine normal service has been resumed here...it's raining!

Tbf after to day it's supposed to be nice for a few days.

A dry Bank Holiday in Wales? That'll be a treat!


----------



## patp

A dry Bank Holiday anywhere will be a treat! 

Lovely morning here.

Weatherman was interviewed yesterday and he said the awful weather pattern has left us, at least for a while!


----------



## GMJ

Since we retired we sort of lose track of BH's tbh. 

Every day is a BH really.


----------



## patp

I know what you mean Graham. I saw the look of sympathy come over someone the other day when I started making an appointment for July when she had said "next month". I forgot we were still in May!


----------



## GMJ

It's strange though as we still look forward to the weekend...

...even though every day is a weekend really!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've grown to dislike weekends as I don't get time off anymore.


----------



## GMJ

We do tend to treat them differently still. I'll watch sport on TV on Sat and Sun afternoon if there's anything decent on. Plus we tend not to do household stuff at the weekend (cleaning, gardening etc) although there are exceptions sometimes. 

Also Mrs GMJ will have a G&T at the weekend on Fri-Sun evenings too.


----------



## Penquin

Clear blue sky, like yesterday, forecast to be 25C again, we actually hit 26.7C on our verandah digital thermometer in the shade (of course).

I hope you all have a good day, for me yet more grass cutting as it is growing almost faster than we can cut it, but I am sure it will soon dry out and become our normal July/August “Weetabix” lawn. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Your lucky Dave. 24 hours knackered, blisters caked in mud and hardly a dent in my lawn jigsaw puzzle. Going to take me a week to put back what an animal did in a couple of hours.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

I had to change the starter motor pinion system on the old one; 20€ for new set, if I had gone via flea bay it would have been 13€ plus 17€ postage......

Shopping locally also meant when I struggled with the “C” clip which holds the whole thing together, I went back to the place I had bought it and he put it on after a few minutes struggle foc. I reckon that was well worth it 😀


----------



## JanHank

Several time a day I think to myself, "I´ve already done that once today". No you haven´t ducky, that was yesterday.


----------



## aldra

Young Albert arrived to place all the garden pots, hanging baskets etc in position so that’s the gardens more or less organised

We’ve brought the pot growing raspberries to the back outside my smallest kitchen window and it’s full of bees busy collecting pollen from the blossom, which is really quite insignificant to look at, but obviously not to the bees, a bit like a living framed wildlife programme on TV !

Changing the winter rug and cushion covers in the main lounge today from the red winter ones to the lighter grey and gold summer theme , a change is as good as a rest they say !

I would normally expose the wooden floors in the dining room and hall now but Shadow is finding it difficult to get up and down off polished wood now so they will remain covered with rugs to give him grip 

Other than that a quiet weekend 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went to Morrisons for a bite of lunch (****e) and a few bits to last til we go away, 22c in the car when we set off lovely and sunny, Liz wanted to carry on planting out when we got back, and as soon as we parked on the drive it persisted down, so she's upset, but it was her idea to eat out, I was going to have a banana sandwich.


----------



## GMJ

I can't remember the last time I had a banana sandwich. Nice!


----------



## JanHank

The weather here today, has been terrible, I managed to take Mot on the big round this morning without getting wet, it rained a lot just after we got home, twice I attempted to take him in the garden to play and it was still fine rain. At 5 o'clock it looked good out there as it does now, I sat with my friends under there veranda for half an hour and it started to spit, so we came home quickly thinking it would tipple down, 15 mins later the Sun is shining.


----------



## baldlygo

Nearly too hot for gardening today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit cloudy right now but looks to be brightening up. 

Did anyone notice the moon last night?


----------



## GMJ

I'll be able to take my cagoule off today as Derek the weatherman on the telly says it's going to be a fine, dry day today. In fact it's supposed to be set fair for a few days now so we are planning a BBQ for tomorrow evenings tea!


----------



## raynipper

Woke to bright and looking good at 7am only for it to pour down at 7.30. So much for a glorious weekend.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Did anyone notice the moon last night?


Why?

Did you howl at it?


----------



## patp

Glorious morning here and set fair for the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Why?
> 
> Did you howl at it?


Repeatedly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can only see as far as the tree in the front garden when I say garden...


----------



## jiwawa

Brought the MH down to Dunfanaghy n had a glorious 2hr walk with daughter this morning up the Haggard n along Tramore beach.

Relaxing this afternoon.


----------



## aldra

We won’t be having a BBQ just yet

But the garden is glorious, my beloved hostas in full leaf , geraniums and fusias not far behind

Hanging baskets beginning to bloom, early clematis in flower, the roses in bud

The herbs are in full bloom and I can pick them freely, sage, origano, parsley , thyme, mint , rosemary, lavender, bay the basil not so full, but a cooks dream

We are definitely going to cut down on our garden pots

But not yet

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

It was 4 in the morning when this new day was dawning and I took the first photo, maybe the sun will be up by the time I have finished this post.

I slept for 3 hours, struggled to get back to sleep until 3,50 without success so made a cuppa and took the photo. Must go to them what am I doing today thread now. 👋


----------



## JanHank

Second report.
It’s a glorious morning after another hours sleep with more just resting, I have the get up and go feeling. The sun is too bright to take another photo, but this is what it looked like at 4:50.


----------



## GMJ

We have a blue sky to start the day! Makes a nice change.

Weather is set fair today and tomorrow...in fact until Weds apparently.


----------



## patp

Jean, is that the view from your garden? Looks beautiful.

Overcast at the moment but set fair for later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit misty but looks to be brightening.


----------



## aldra

A beautiful day here 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Suns out but it am still hazy.


----------



## aldra

A beautiful evening to follow a beautiful day

If things were different it would have been a family BBQ day

A cheats BBQ, I would have cooked the chicken in lemon and garlic, cooked roasted veg and prepared salads 

Albert would have cooked sausage, beef burgers and sirloin steaks to order

Sadly we will just enjoy lamb and rice stuffed veg alone 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

It has been sunny all day, unfortunatelyl spoilt by the persistent cold Wind, so I didn’t get my weed killing done, but the container is ready and I keep my fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Jean, is that the view from your garden? Looks beautiful.
> 
> Overcast at the moment but set fair for later


That's the view from my daughter's home in Dunfanaghy. She looks over what's called the 'new lake', formed in 1920 by Atlantic storms that changed the position of the sand dunes.

We spent the morning on Marble Hill beach with the family n dogs and walked Lough Augher this afternoon - all in blistering sunshine!

I've discovered my Maxxair vent works a treat on automatic.


----------



## JanHank

5.50am and wall to wall sun, the long grass in the Field Opposition is still, forecast says 19° for this afternoon, wind between 3 & 7 kmph over the day so hopefully I can get my weed killing done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto as yesterday.


----------



## GMJ

Bright start again here in west Wales. Looks like it'll be another day like yesterday, which was bewteeful!


----------



## patp

Overcast to start with but sun is out now.


----------



## aldra

Just watched the bank holiday in Skegness on the news 

I must admit it made me smile at the kids on donkeys, the fish and chip shops doing so well

A typical day at the sea side

Sunshine here, promising another lovely day weather-wise 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto Pat, I'd gone off half-cocked earlier (Liz tells me to take hold of myself) it's still hazy but there are shadows lurking about the abode.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly it brings out the nutters as well Sandra.

https://www.aol.co.uk/news/three-men-injured-beach-stabbing-073723973.html

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack

Not sure what relevance the local red squirrel population mentioned in the report has on the stabbings . . .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes I had the same thought Roger, I did consider briefly if the red squirrels were gray before though.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like a lovely day again here in west Wales, with blue skies above.

That must be some kind of record 3 days without rain in wales.

Reminds me of 1976....


----------



## patp

Beautiful day here in Norfolk. Definitely not a record here


----------



## aldra

Beautiful sunshine 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Phew what a scorcher!!!

Yesterday, that is. 25.5 degrees when I was in Carmarthen and close to 24 degrees where I live. Today we are forecast for rain showers going through but mustn't grumble as it's set fair for 5 days at least, after today.

If/when we do get rain today, the garden will go bananas after the hot weather we had.


----------



## patp

Lovely day.


----------



## raynipper

Slight rain here but comfortable.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hot n sunny in Leyburn


----------



## aldra

Sunshine all day

Garden looking fabulous but all pots watered 

Indoor hanging plants also placed in sink and throughly watered and fed, I’m down to seven large indoor hangers now, and also cut down on other indoor plants 

My daughters collection is growing though 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Overcast start here in west Wales after a good amount of rain yesterday afternoon. No rain forecast fortroday and nor for the next 4 days or so.


----------



## patp

Hot (25 deg) and sunny yesterday, light cloud but still very warm today.


----------



## raynipper

Yes been rather warmish the last few days so I am told my curly locks are being cut this morning. Of course the temps drop and now I'm feeling cold as it's only 17c.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Clouded over here now but still shows 24 on the thermometer.


----------



## aldra

Warm, overcast but no rain as yet

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A misty start here in west Wales but as we have 2 rivers in our part of the valley, not a surprise. Should be another dry day though.


----------



## patp

Sunny, hot and dry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have been really lucky with the weather, not a cloud in the sky most of the time all the farmers have been bust making hay, and lots of nice girls bottoms in the towns, hard not to notice them as they stand out from all the fatties.


----------



## baldlygo

Yellow Warning: Flash Flood
Haute-Vienne
Alert summary
Usual phenomena in the region but occasionally and locally dangerous are expected, (eg mistral, summer storm, rising water levels, strong waves submerging the coast). 
Warning for tomorrow, june 5
Expires in 14 hr.
5 hours ago • Source: Météo-France

Off topic but I thought I would get in early :wink2::wink2: - just got this alert which has been Google translated.


----------



## aldra

Another lovely day here 

It does make such a difference when all doors and windows are open

Trip to vet, shadow remains on antibiotics and the vet has added steroids and a pain killer 

£150 for medication , the consultation is free 

He agreed with us that all that’s needed now is to keep him comfortable and enjoying life, he would not normally prescribe long term antibiotics but if it helps it’s not a problem, increase to twice a day

He didn’t realise he was 13 and that he has had a large amount of his bowel removed 10 years ago so all in all he’s in good shape for a 13 year old German shepherd 

And like us he agreed he certainly doesn’t need any invasive tests 

Sandra


----------



## patp

We had a lot of rain yesterday  Warm and dry today though with some cloud. We have a viewing. I bet it is cloudy for that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovly day here.

Hope the viewing is successful Pat.


----------



## patp

Cancelled  Coming Monday now. House will be a mess again by then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well don't let it become so.


----------



## patp

Yeah, yeah, yeah.........


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She loves you...


----------



## patp

yeah, yeah, yeah.....................yeaaaah


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jiwawa

I went out for our Sat morning walk with cropped trousers n sandals.... Arrived at the rendez-vous to find it raining, windy n cold. Continued like that for our outdoors Ulster fry after.

But it was all oh, so good !!


----------



## aldra

A lovely day again 

Washed and dried some rugs on the line outside 

Shadow is slipping on any exposed floors but makes a heap of the less large ones in the bathroom 

Trying a larger rug in there 

He slips and slides all night long in our bathroom , he prefers the non carpet areas-to sleep but can no longer grip

It doesn’t make for a peaceful night , but the bidet is his water vessel at night 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit cooler today, Liz out all day, her son completed on a house yesterday so she'll be running around after him for a while.


----------



## greygit

Thunder storms and rain yesterday but weather forecast for today back to scorchio.:smile2:


----------



## patp

Beautiful morning here in glorious Norfolk.

Be aware that parts of the States are having a major heat wave. Just had a message from my brother moaning about his air con having to run at full tilt to keep him cool. Might have to source a small air conditioning unit for Molly 

Sandra, the rescue people are sending me some boots for Molly to help with her corns. I wonder if something like that might help Shadow? Or, what about one of those plastic woven mats? Not sure if you can still get them but they were popular years ago for kitchens with slippery floors.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We used to have a small but very effective evaporation air conditioning unit, cheap to run only 100 watts.


----------



## patp

Do you remember what it was called Kev? I have just looked at the, fairly pricey, Dyson ones. They get very mixed reviews.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> Beautiful morning here in glorious Norfolk.
> 
> Be aware that parts of the States are having a major heat wave. Just had a message from my brother moaning about his air con having to run at full tilt to keep him cool. Might have to source a small air conditioning unit for Molly
> 
> Sandra, the rescue people are sending me some boots for Molly to help with her corns. I wonder if something like that might help Shadow? Or, what about one of those plastic woven mats? Not sure if you can still get them but they were popular years ago for kitchens with slippery floors.


My floors are all wood, most already covered with rugs to afford him grip

Once he would literally skate across them

The fact he has huge hairy getti feet doesn't help

We have a mobile air conditioner which we use as necessary in our bedroom, very effective

Cooler here today, not much sunshine at present and I can't decide whether to hang the bedding out or not

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No too long ago, but i just googled then and then clicked shopping, plenty to choose from.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.google.com/search?q=eva...XB8uAKHV9RAekQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1366&bih=568


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cloudy but warmish, might improve later with luck.


----------



## patp

Beautiful day!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blue with fluffy clouds, breezy though so all hell could break loose, we have our own micro climate up here.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, lookin good.

Ray.


----------



## Drew

Devola 60L Evaporative Swamp Air Cooler 80m² White/Grey - DVCO60P
*A powerful air cooler boasting a 60L water tank,*

Where does the 60 litres of water go when this or any other Evaporative Air Cooler is running? These machines are deadly in a home or anywhere else causing untold damage to the premises.


----------



## Penquin

Our forecast for the next 4 days, clear blue sky, full sun (actually typed full sIn but thought that might give the wrong idea 🤣 ) 26, 27, 28, 26 C. Factor 30 and 50 now being used almost like shower gel (without the water 🤔 ).

Definitely shorts weather from now until October.....


----------



## raynipper

I'm not allowed shorts now Dave after two skin treatments. Always have to wear a cap as dare not do the exposure thing any more by order.!!
I was never a great shorts person before so apart from really hot days of over 30c. It's not a problem.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

I wear a hat while outside AND Factor 50 head spray (but the hat does not stay well on the knees 😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Drew said:


> Devola 60L Evaporative Swamp Air Cooler 80m² White/Grey - DVCO60P
> *A powerful air cooler boasting a 60L water tank,*
> 
> Where does the 60 litres of water go when this or any other Evaporative Air Cooler is running? These machines are deadly in a home or anywhere else causing untold damage to the premises.


A clue in the word "*Evaporative*" and of course it goes into the air as does what you breathe and vapour from cooking and sweat, but you don't use it in a cold closed environment though.


----------



## raynipper

It's currently 31.5c. this evening.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

A good day for me , I’ve hoovered downstairs and polished all the kitchen doors sat on my wheeled chair

Shadow has been clipped a bit too close, some straggly bits but he was getting tired, he does resemble a hairless dog, but I guess he will feel cooler and his weight is easier to monitor, he has very little muscle

We will book him in for a tidy and a bath in a while for now it’s enough for him to cope with

He does resemble a wingless dragon 

Beautiful sunshine all day 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

Drew said:


> Devola 60L Evaporative Swamp Air Cooler 80m² White/Grey - DVCO60P
> *A powerful air cooler boasting a 60L water tank,*
> 
> Where does the 60 litres of water go when this or any other Evaporative Air Cooler is running? These machines are deadly in a home or anywhere else causing untold damage to the premises.


So please say a bit more about the potential damage they can cause..................creating damp I presume.
I looked at the promo and thought what a great idea...................and a good price.

But I bought a number of indispensable K-Tel products that also convinced me (remember them)


----------



## patp

Glorious day today. Must get the dogs out before it gets too hot again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looking good so far.


----------



## Drew

Webby1 said:


> So please say a bit more about the potential damage they can cause..................*creating damp I presume.*
> I looked at the promo and thought what a great idea...................and a good price.
> 
> But I bought a number of indispensable K-Tel products that also convinced me (remember them)


 Yes, I remember them.

I am not going to be drawn into a long discussion on this subject, however a few points to think about.

Most of our homes have loft insulation, wall insulation, double glazed windows and draught proof doors. Some people have recently decided to have their roof insulated???. In other words they have placed a tea cosy over their home.

During the summer months we are advised to keep our windows closed and to "Draw the curtains to keep the heat out". I must admit we tend to do this most days and it works for us.

If an air conditioning unit (ACU) was now installed the above conditions would be ideal.

On the other hand, the installation of an Evaporative Cooling System (that requires lots of ventilation) would be a complete disaster. By introducing gallons of evaporated water to the home would eventually cause unseen damage. Dampness everywhere, wallpaper, books, electrical equipment, woodwork and carpets.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You do come out with some crap Drew, they are essentially a bucket of water, something to wick up the water in front of a fan, you can open or close the house because unless you are within a few feet of it you won't feel it, AC is a misnomer, we have had two in the past and they work well but are limited to the effect they have but they would help to keep a dog cool if it was near it.


----------



## Drew

You do come out with some crap Drew,

You say that I come out with some crap? at least I don't buy crap, not like someone on here who seems to boast about it.

How is the fridge in your new motorhome coming along? or is the motorhome on eBay yet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why do you say stuff like that then not back it up? we're all adults on here, if you mean me then say me and say what the hell has got your knickers all bunched up, you odd little man, grow a pair for gods sake.


You're worse than old Daffodil.


----------



## jiwawa

I think Drew has a point there Kev - if you evaporate a bucket of water in a closed house (and especially if you do it repeatedly) you're surely asking for damp problems?

And if you open the doors n windows is it not wasted effort?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

But if you are wanting to cool a single room you would not close up the house, with proper aircon yes he would be right, but the only moisture in the air then would be where it can condense but not this type it actually said in the instructions on the ones we had in the past to put it near an open door or window to draw air in.


----------



## aldra

I’m not sure why proper aircon would be a problem

Ours is vented outside

Cold air blown out in the room warm air , presumably water layered transferred out

I’m not an expert but a cool nights sleep is a bonus

But not the bonus of finally seeing a rheumatologist after a wait of over 18 months 

She was not my rheumatologist but having checked my joints and witnessed the stiffness, swelling and pain said she needed to do something 

Gave me a cortisone injection to relieve the stiffness

Prescribed a medication which can’t yet be dispensed because pharmacy will contact me to talk through the stages of medication 

But most of all she gave me time and hope, said she could increase the morphine which I declined as I don’t want the symptoms treated I want the cause identified and treated 

Then if needed I’ll agree to increase the increase in morphine

Even the walk from the car park to the surgery resulted in a very swollen wrist from the pressure on the walking stick 

My back ache has eased slightly since the cortisone injection

But most of all I never come back from any appointment without needing to go to bed because I’m so exhausted and in pain 

I’m tired, yes but exhausted no

Who knows I maybe running tomorrow 

Even being to make the stairs without clinging to the bannister and grunting in pain every step would be a bonus 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1

Well no more weather on this thread then..............................unless anybody wants to dispute that it's quite warm here at the moment.


----------



## aldra

It hasn’t been only weather for a long time Webby 

You find that a problem ?

It’s been more of a chat hopefully between friends

Beats today has been sunny, rain, cloudy 

But here you go ,it’s been sunny, a little overcast and humid, rain looked imminent but actually didn’t occur, a breeze occurred , it’s remained dry

BBC weather will give you the same area forecast , but won’t chat with you 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

aldra said:


> But most of all she gave me time and hope, said she could increase the morphine
> 
> Sandra


That's great Sandra that you've finally seen someone. Hopefully the new medication will alleviate some of the pain and stiffness.


----------



## Webby1

Picky picky Sandra and nothing to do with you.................I thought Kevs reply/dispute to Drew was a bit harsh.
I asked him a question and Kev said his answer was crap

Even in deepest darkest moments I have never said that your post was crap.....................although??????????????


----------



## aldra

:frown2:Sorry to hear you have dark moments Webby

I think you often infer much worse, but their you go , the master at almost but not quite saying what you mean, I suppose it makes it easy to deny later 

Today has started overcast, still, and dull
Perhaps a chance of rain,maybe some sunshine later, even a light breeze will lift the day 

I think that’s got it covered :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

Glad to hear that your appointment went ahead Sandra. Just having hope makes everything better.

Hot and dry here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Warmish but like yesterday it's cloudy and windy.


----------



## aldra

I will start a new medication soon Pat to control the inflammation and reduce joint damage 

So we will see 

Meanwhile the cortisone injection has reduced the stiffness, they wouldn’t give it in the height of Covid 

Moving against permanent stiffness all day is exhausting even if you discount the joint pain 

The day has been overcast and humid all day, a little sunshine, but this evening a breeze which is welcome 

The humidity hasn’t half brought out the scent of the jasmine and lemon blossom, the garden is blooming , in flower, time to rejoice in summer

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It pee'd down yesterday afternoon, and it's looking pretty dark and moody this morning.


----------



## patp

Fine and dry with a breeze here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has got worserer here, more windyness and can't see across the valley now.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Frio here right noow.


----------



## aldra

It’s been dry and pleasant if cloudy

We’ve had the doors open front and back but the wind has whipped up and I have actually felt cold this evening 

Sandra


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## patp

Sunny and dry and warmer than they said because it was supposed to cool off a bit today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still grey here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

'T'as brightened up here more blue than grey.


----------



## aldra

Sunny with a crisp breeze 

Out of the sun a bit on the cool side in the wind , in the house with doors open a bit of a wind chill

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis a bit grey and breezy, but I think it's brightening up.


----------



## raynipper

Some parts of California, Nevada and Arizona this week are up to 48c. Plus they are in a severe drought warning.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Hot and sunny. Phew!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, it's gone cold here, so much for summer.


----------



## raynipper

Hot today.


----------



## Penquin

28.6C at 0900

‘Nuff said

☀☀☀☀☀☀☀


----------



## jiwawa

Penquin said:


> 28.6C at 0900
> 
> 'Nuff said
> 
> ☀☀☀☀☀☀☀


Way too hot Dave!

Ray, I had a photo memory come up for today 2yrs ago - of your automatic mower!!!


----------



## raynipper

Yes it was going great guns Jean until the pigs dug up half my lawn. Now I can't let it go or it tries to embed itself into the excavations. Don't really know what to do about it other than plant trees. But it will take a couple of years at least for the trees to withstand the mower bumping into them.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Crikey, that's a right mess!

A fence?


----------



## raynipper

Hummmmmmm, a fence round the excavations or round the whole garden Jean? Both costly and a pain. But you can see why the Robot can't function. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You could plant spuds I suppose.


----------



## aldra

Warm but cloudy, no sunny spells as yet

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You could plant spuds I suppose.


Spuds is work. Not looking for more but less.!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Clear skies, full sun, 24C at 0800, rising now 26C, forecast to be 32C later today.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I may need to put the heating on if it doesn't warm up, very cloudy and windy.


----------



## patp

Hot, hot, hot.


----------



## raynipper

Too hot to work in garden.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I actually put on the heating for an hour 

My feet were cold my hands spasming, the joints fall down and it’s really painful , I have to hold them up until they stay in the right place, otherwise the fingers are like bent claws 

They are ok now 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Thank goodness I am here and tomorrow in Heikes cool house because the temperature is sawing to over 30, on Thursday 33° and if I were home 35°. Today it was 26° but I am in the shade of trees so the van isn’t uncomfortably hot.


----------



## patp

It was hot yesterday and I felt quite drained doing my builder's labourer job. I think it is going to be a bit more comfortable today but still sunny!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bright and shiny today not a breath of 2indo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like it's going to be a warm one, a bit of breeze is helping though.


----------



## patp

Lovely day


----------



## JanHank

Walked at 10 am, too warm for walking by the time we got back.i


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely and cool in the garage and the kitchen here.


----------



## patp

Reached 29C here today. Luckily house is clay lump construction and stays cool if you cover the windows.


----------



## aldra

It’s been hot and a bit humid

Luckily we can open two French doors at the back and the front door so not too bad 

The warmth has really brought the gardens in bloom

An absolute delight to see everything blooming and the roses and the wisteria in full bloom

Unbelievable that a couple of months could produce such a wealth of blooms 

Sandra


----------



## greygit

Very heavy rain with thunder and lightning early this morning so both dogs hyper ventilating.
Later will be Scorchio no doubt .


----------



## patp

You can get ear defenders for dogs now. We tried them on an old foster dog that was severely noise phobic and, once she got used to them, would come and ask for them to be put on! They are called Mutt Muffs and are specially made with good sound insulation properties. A diy version could be to lay the dog's ear flap over the ear canal and put a pad over that. Secure it in place with a snood or wide crepe bandage (not too tight!). Pet Remedy diffusers are helpful and sometimes drugs though NOT sedatives as they make it worse.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Very heavy rain with thunder and lightning early this morning so both dogs hyper ventilating.
> Later will be Scorchio no doubt .


Who in your household is nervous of thunder and lightning ? You can both train and untrained dogs to accept it, I have done both. Trained by rushing to the window to watch lightning or fireworks with one dog who then thought she should be frightened and stopping it by no action, no contact and behaving normally. Shade we played with when the noise started and after a few times when there was either fireworks or thunder no matter what time of day or night he would bring us the ball to play.

The firework displays on YouTube can help to accustom them to a certain extent, Start low and build up the volume gradually. I don't like to hear of animals being afraid of either, what about wild animals, I don't think they have any worries do they? Or am I wrong?

PS. It's going to be another warm day. 33° predicted, but this house is cool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They'll be having Bluetooth headphones next so they can learn Italian.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit cooler today so far although the lounge display says it's 21.4c it doesn't feel it to me.


----------



## barryd

Off to Flamborough tomorrow and the weather looks naff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Oh dear.


Its a nice day here now, or would be if we hadn't had a police hellichopter circling for over an hour right over the house. Not looking for me I've not been bad for ages.


----------



## JanHank

I left it a bit late walking Motley this morning, by 10.45 it was 29° now just before 1 o’clock it’s 31.9° out 23.6° in where it feels nice and cool, a nice breeze blowing the Pink Robinia branches.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wow!! only been an hour and it has warmed up a very lot.


----------



## aldra

Cold at 5am 

I put the heating on for an hour , 

Talking about medication, the steroid injection has definitely eased my stiffness but effected my sleep, possibly a bit hyper active, but shattered by 8 pm 

I read rather than get up in the middle of the night , the dose another hour or so

Sandra


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy today with rain forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Same here.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, rained all night and forecast is for rain all day. So it's rain.
Our lane is like a river and a moat has formed again around nasty neighbours house.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

So far it hasn't rained here, just very cloudy, hope it stays so.


----------



## aldra

Cool with some sunny spells

Cold at 5 am , put the heating on for an hour, not that warm now either 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Very hot 33°, I spent most of the afternoon either sleeping or just resting on the bed.


----------



## patp

Rain wasn't as bad as forecast yesterday. Local farmer got all his hay baled before it came. 
Dry and cloudy today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cooler, dry and windless.


----------



## JanHank

I am sitting in the shade in the garden, it’s 11.15 and already 25°c, this afternoon I will probably be in the bedroom flat out on the bed where it’s cooler as 31° is predicted.


----------



## JanHank

Change of temperature today, it’s 5.45am no sun, a strong breeze and some rain in the night so a different feel to the air, the first heat wave is over it seems, a marked drop in temperature this week mid to low twenties then into the teens IT says.

We sat outside watching and listening to a thunder storm a few km away last night, Motley, as usual didn’t take a blind bit of notice of it.


----------



## patp

Cloudy but dry and cooler than of late. Heating came on this morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It peed it down early morning, I got up for the loo at 4am, and went to sit in the servatory, I love the sound of rain on the roof, same in the van it lulls me off to sleep no matter how loud it is, it's quite cloudy this morning but the sun looks to be trying to force its way through.


----------



## jiwawa

Lovely today - not too hot in Whitehead.


----------



## JanHank

They lied, it’s not 25° as predicted its 29.9°c, but there is a nice fresh breeze now and then.


----------



## patp

Lovely morning if a bit cool.


----------



## aldra

Cold and dull so far

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

A really pleasant day sunny with some clouds, 25°c a nice breeze most of the day, just my sort of weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It didn't get any better here, not really cold but I had to have a flannel shirt on in the garage.


----------



## aldra

Central heating on this evening for an hour

It’s cold, so we may light the fire, my joints spasm in the cold

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Believe it or not the sun has come out.


----------



## patp

Bright but a bit chilly. Heating has come on.


----------



## JanHank

A different country here this morning, some rain in the night so fresh and only 14.6° out there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It am a bit brighter today, no cloud at all might be a scorcher.


----------



## raynipper

Midsummer and cold, wet, windy and we are supposed to be going walking today. Burger that.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Midsummer and cold, wet, windy and we are supposed to be going walking today. Burger that.
> 
> Ray.


It's when it's HOT, wet n windy you have problems Ray - difficult to wear wet gear in the heat.


----------



## raynipper

Ended up with 17 walkers in our conservatory today. Not much walking as it never stopped drizzling. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Turned out to be a lovely day

Started cold but definitely improved 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

raynipper said:


> Ended up with 17 walkers in our conservatory today. Not much walking as it never stopped drizzling.
> 
> Ray.


The doors shut is that allowed?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Midsummers day and 14°c :frown2: no sun at all with rain this afternoon, it’s hard to believe 2 days ago it was so hot, 20° difference in 2-3 days.


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> The doors shut is that allowed?
> 
> Sandra


Course it is Sandra. It's rural France.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Is Prue still celebrating her birthday Ray? I've noticed a tendency, as we get older, for birthdays to spread over days, if not weeks!!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha Jean. The flags and bunting stays out all June. I have to remind her in July about bringing them in.
Today was the walking group presenting small gifts so we supply the cakes and fizz.

Ray.

p.s. France’s Minister of the Interior, Christophe Castaner confirmed yesterday that the ban on gatherings of more than ten people only applies to public areas. However he advises people to be responsible and to avoid large gatherings in small private places.


----------



## aldra

Cold, the birds are just waking , some persistent youngsters calling , I guess they are hungry 

The sky is tinged red, is that I wonder shepherds warning, yesterday was beautiful in the sunshine if repeated today we will do some pottering in the front garden 

The royal we that is :wink2:we have a very overgrown pink climbing Jasmin which we failed to cut back in time so we need to tackle it now as it’s taking all the light from under it and over growing the wisteria , all the jasmine flowers are on top anyway so can really only be seen from the bedroom now 

We are going to design a bird feeding station that catches the seeds thrown out by the birds , there is almost a lawn under the fruit trees and the grass growing there is tough and hard to remove, I wonder if it’s rye seeds ?

Anyway I’m off back to bed for a couple of hrs I’ve had very little sleep tonight again 

Hoping for a warm sunny day 

Sandra :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

I can sympathise with both the cramp and lack of sleep Sandra, cramp I have parcially stopped with one type of magnesium tablet, but Monday night after walking a lot up and down this hilly area I was woken up several times with cramp in my feet and ankles. My sleep comes in bouts of 1.5 to 2 hours sleep, dosing only after 6 am no matter what time I come to bed, but I’ve said it many times before, it’s been that way for years.

This morning the sun is out after the sunless day yesterday, it was a cold night in comparison to recent days and I had to put a blanket on the bed even though I’m in the house, had I been in the van the duvet would have been used.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still a bit cool here, but the sun is wandering about and there isn't much cloud, so we'll probably have snow by lunchtime.


----------



## patp

Wall to wall sunshine today. A nice, comfortable, 19C too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, my prediction for snow might not be so far off by the look of it, dark omnibus clouds, windy and cold, sun buggered off again.


----------



## aldra

I’m going to contact the GP Jan

Maybe he can help , although it will take a while to see him

First we must email the surgery , wait for a response , be given a time and date to receive a telephone call from the GP usually a few weeks later if not deemed urgent 

No wonder we are no longer allowed to attend or contact A&E directly any more , they would be swamped 

But fortunately the 111 number may or may not be answered so that must keep numbers down :frown2:

Sandra


----------



## patp

I must say that I have had no trouble getting to see a GP and none of the appointments have been particularly urgent.


----------



## aldra

It’s actually getting an appointment Pat that’s the problem 

Once you phoned up the surgery to be given an appointment , now it’s triaged by sending an email briefly stating your problem and the GP decides if it’s urgent or not, if he needs to see you or not or will a phone call do

Sandra


----------



## patp

We either go on line to their surgery website and choose an appointment with a nurse or doctor. I have done this a couple of times. You can ring and ask for an appointment if you wish. There will be a choice of doctors and times and days to see them. Of course there are all the warnings about Covid before you get to the point of booking your appointment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still a bit on the cool side, I went down to the garage but came back up as I was a bit cold.


----------



## aldra

patp said:


> We either go on line to their surgery website and choose an appointment with a nurse or doctor. I have done this a couple of times. You can ring and ask for an appointment if you wish. There will be a choice of doctors and times and days to see them. Of course there are all the warnings about Covid before you get to the point of booking your appointment.


If you ring, as I did, you will be asked to use the email function Pat

Perhaps yours is a village surgery

I haven't got round to emailing

It's a triage system

When I went to A&E with following a TIA , the nurse felt I didn't need to see doctor as I'd regained my speech, the doctor felt otherwise

Diagnosed heart arrhythmia which caused pooling and thickening of the blood in the heart ventricles and increased my chance of a full stroke, now on on blood thinners

Did infect me with Covid but it was early days of Covid and protection was poor , actually non existent in terms of masks ectra

You win some you lose some:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Up as usual, but only a couple of times tonight 

Last bout at 4 am , getting quite attached to the early morning and the birds for company , but I’m tired 

Didn’t bother going back to bed yet

I don’t think it’s quite as cold this morning as it has been for the last few mornings and it’s hard to tell what the day will bring, overcast and dull at the moment, maybe it will rain later

It threatened rain late afternoon yesterday but it didn’t materialise 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

What has gone wrong with our world or is this weather normal and I’ve forgotten all the other years that have been before?

Last week the temperatures were well over 30° today IT says 19° will be tops. Overcast and 14° at 7.40am with very little wind.


----------



## raynipper

Join the confused.com club Jan. 12c here and only expected 16 today for the village Bar-B-Q.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio..........too scorchio at night sometimes.


----------



## patp

Bright and sunny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody awful here this morning, can't see beyond the tree in the front gardin, Liz reckons it'll be a scorcher later, she's been wrong before though, lots of times.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto from yesterday although it did warm up but it's persisting down this morning, looks like it's been at it all night too.


----------



## patp

Overcast with some light drizzle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

quite cold out there, more like February than the end of June BRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## JanHank

Just back from our walk and glad to take off my Kuschel jacket ( a light fleece) not a high temperature, 19° with a bit of sun and walking uphill for the last leg of the walk, gets the heart beating, the lungs going and leg muscles working.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've had to give in and put the heating on.


----------



## aldra

Cold here all day , put the heating on for an hour 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

IT says today will be a bit warmer, but cloud cover this afternoon.

At Home there is going to be another heat wave it says, high 20is low 30is so for me I’m better off here.:grin2:


----------



## patp

Warm but overcast.


----------



## JanHank

It was only 17° when we started our walk so put my light fleece jacket on to go on the big round, it was a mistake :frown2: no where to sit for a rest, my legs felt like lead and the heart pumping well, temperature had risen to 22° and cloudless sky.
After a rest in the cool house I’m back to normal. 🤪


----------



## aldra

No sign of summer so far today 

Cloudy and cold 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What the F is going on with the weather this year, it was a beautiful day when I got up around 7 am it all gone to crap again, low dark cloud and it's gone cold again.


----------



## JanHank

:grin2::laugh:> We are keeping the summer over here. :grin2: Sˋ your fault, you left us :grin2:

It’s 25.3° at the moment (12.45). Top temp today it says is 26° just nice.
At Home 27° today, but tomorrow 30° Tuesday 33°. so I’m glad I am here.


----------



## aldra

Dry with some, few sunny spells

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A fair start here in west Wales but rain forecast for most of the morning.


----------



## patp

Light rain here. 

I heard the weather forecast yesterday and there is a low sitting over us that is giving this weather. They didn't sound confident that the rest of the week was going to change much.


----------



## GMJ

It started raining here 5 mins ago!....


----------



## raynipper

Bright sun this am but more rain forecast pm.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful Morning, Oh what a beautiful day. :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still on the cool side here, very cloudy with some wind.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in the verdant Cothi Valley. No rain forecast but it looks as if we had a sprinkle overnight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It rained here most of the night but it's looking to be nice out and it feels a bit warmer, we're off in the direction of the lakes this morning, I hope that the fridge decided to work overnight, we'll still go and just run it on 12v (not that it'll help much but better than nowt), we can still just shop daily like wot they used to do in the olden days afore fridges.


----------



## patp

Bit grey and chilly.


----------



## aldra

Wasn’t a bad day
Rain early morning, really the night

Sunshine was hot in the garden 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

It’s dry, a little overcast but it’s only 5.30 

Could turn out to be a lovely day 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Turned cold wet and thundery at 4 pm yesterday, temp dropped to 17° .
Forecast says cloudy for this area, rain this afternoon, but I won’t be here.
Until now the weather has been almost ideal, a few days too hot for me, but fine all the time, it seems I am going home as the weather changes between here and home at least, the rain has arrived to revive the grass..


----------



## GMJ

Misty with no threat of rain here today in west Wales


----------



## patp

Mild but overcast. Minnesota, where my brother lives, is experiencing extreme heat even for them.


----------



## raynipper

That will bring even more mossies out Pat. The Mosquito used to be the state bird but it was then changed.:grin2:

https://statesymbolsusa.org/symbol-official-item/minnesota/state-bird/common-loon

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Absolutely crap here on Flamborough head and set to be naff for a few days. This is partly what drove us home last August but it was also the crowds. At least iTS quiet. Trouble is when the weather is naff there isn't much solar so can't spend all day doing music or annoying people on forums. I could go and battle the wind on my pushbike of course. Michelle has set off on a two hour hike


----------



## GMJ

A lovely day here in west Wales yesterday. Today promising much the same, judging by the start we have had.


----------



## raynipper

Wot, no rain again G. You will soon be breaking the record for the longest dry period.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I know Ray.

It's been at least 3 days now. It'll be hosepipe bans soon and 1976 all over again!


----------



## aldra

Looks promising here

Already a little sunshine 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy. Won't rain because the brickie had "another little job" to do. It only rains here when he comes


----------



## jiwawa

Coolish n cloudy this morning but lovely warm sunshine now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

West and mid borders is really nice. Off over to Hexham tomorrow i think.


----------



## raynipper

Hexham is nice but 5 months of winter and you can keep it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Softy.


----------



## aldra

Yep, I’ll definitely keep it Ray 

When it rains it rains but when it doesn’t nothing can compare 

Yes Britain is beautiful , everything about it , it’s wildlife, it’s gardens, it’s mountains and moors 

My gardens 

Just as you feel France is beautiful

Although the French need to pick up their dogs dirt

Beautiful village squares full of dog **** , even outside a restaurant 

I’d never allow shadow to walk there and certainly I wouldn’t 

They love their village square ?

Dog Shiite has a particular attraction to the French ?

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Yes, they have the ability to ignore unpleasantness. 
60 people at our village Bar-B-Q this evening as it was sunny and warm at 18.00. Cooling down by the time we left at 19.20 to go collect widow No. 27 from Valognes railway station. As usual the train was bang on time from Paris.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

A misty start down by yer in west wales. Should clear soon and another no rain day forecast.

To alleviate my worry about a drought, normal service will be resumed form tomorrow when we are forecast rain. Also rain for Sunday and Monday apparently!


----------



## aldra

Dull here but I’m hoping it brightens up and I can wash and dry my bedding 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Sunny and warm here. Washing in machine, dogs walked, might have to cut the grass later.


----------



## JanHank

I have been told last week they had 37/38°C here and a few days ago 70ltr. rain, I noticed a few big ponds in fields as I came near to home. 
This morning is very pleasant 25°C with sun and cloud.


----------



## aldra

Well the bedding has dried

So I will confess we will sleep without it tonight 

I’ve loads of bedding but this is my favourite 

I can’t make up the bed, our mattress is memory foam, far too heavy for me too lift now, that’s Alberts job but we are both too tired now 

So we will slum it tonight and sleep on the mattress protecter and the pillow protectors , the duvet without the cover

What, you have never done that?

I’ll spray it all with lavender oil 

With my luck I’ll only spend two hours in it anyway

Tomorrow is another day

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast here in west Wales with showers forecast for the next 5 days or so.

Still, can't complain as we have had a good week so far with the weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We had great weather in Scotland. Drop in to England and its all wet n windy again. We're just at the top.of the hill above Gayle not stayed here since we had the Laika. Home tomorrow.


----------



## patp

Started off wet and then turned dry and quite muggy.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and moody start. We have had some rain and more forecast (west Wales).


----------



## patp

Warm and bright. Winds from the South so set fair for a nice day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, it absitively peed it down last night (I love rain at night in the van, very soporific), nice and bright this morning, stopped off at the fishing lake at Kilnsey for a coffee, and came home, we just managed to get all the stuff out of the van and it pished it down for about an hour, stupidly I decided that all the rain will have helped soften the fly carcases so I went out wiv me trusty bottle of Elbow Grease and wished the cab, the rest can wait until midweek, I got soaked, still saves me needing to get a shower today


----------



## raynipper

Good.!!

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ... wished the cab


That's about as far as I get too Kev... A wish n a prayer!


----------



## GMJ

A sunny start here in west Wales but forecast is very mixed for today with showers on and off all day.


----------



## patp

Warm and dry at the moment but the odd shower is forecast. Everywhere is so lovely and green.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio ,so have to do most chores early in the morning. Have to drink a lot of liquids during the day but not a great hardship.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper

Oh how boring GG. A bit of rain, wind, hail, 16c and a glimpse of the sun is good variation. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was blue skies a while ago but it's clouding in now.


----------



## JanHank

A bearable 26° with sun and light cloud.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dark grey skies and rain with wind.


----------



## aldra

Rain and more bloody rain 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

More sunshine with clouds, only thin stuff like paint brush cleaning.
It will be getting close to my heat limit this afternoon, 29° C.


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Rain and more bloody rain Sandra


And the wind, gale force here.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Grey, drizzly and overcast here...with more of the same forecast.


----------



## patp

Light rain but warm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What an absolutely shoite summer we're having at home this year, Scotland was lovely, can't wait to go back, just more gray out there, but it is at least warm.


----------



## JanHank

I have to put the fan on in the living area and the bedroom, its very hot and stuffy, maybe in for a thunderstorm, but the forecast doesn't say that.
We walked along the river Dam this morning at 7.45 while it was coolish, played for 15 mins after lunch, but it´s too hot for that even though he didn´t want to give up.


----------



## aldra

Cold here jan , we even have had the fire burning in the main lounge, mostly to hasten the drying out of carpets ect after our flood , but still not too hot

But it seems it set to improve as the week progresses 

Sandra


----------



## patp

It is more like Spring here. Sunshine followed by showers followed by sunshine.


----------



## aldra

Right Pat, much as I love you

Enough is enough, deluge is coming your way :grin2

Sunshine and light showers :frown2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Just came in from sitting outside with Alex another young friend who I have told you about before.
Temperature still 26°C and its 9.50pm.

I really am so very lucky having all these youngsters around.


----------



## GMJ

Same start as yesterday: grey, damp and overcast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto...


----------



## patp

Ooh you wicked witch, Sandra - about ten minutes after you posted that last night we had a terrific downpour!

We have cloud today but warm with it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think we should all write to our MPs and the Met office.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That God bloke could do with a serious talking to as well.


----------



## jiwawa

We've had a really nice day here tho it wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## JanHank

It rained all morning, then sunshine all afternoon and most of the evening.


----------



## aldra

Overcast and cloudy but dry at present


----------



## GMJ

A misty start here in west Wales. No rain yet but showers are forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice blue sky here for a change, which it probably will, I may take out the curtains of the van for a wash, they look a bit grubby drab brown and cream so hard to tell, can't do any harm anyway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not even an hour later and it has clouded over, and the temperature has dropped 3 degrees.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bright and sunny again when I went into the hospital, peeing it down when I came out.


----------



## GMJ

Bonus sunshine for us this morning. Clouds scudding across but no rain.

Mrs GMJ has even hung some washing out!


----------



## barryd

Stunning here today. If you squint a bit you can pretend you are in the Med!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks Ver nice Barry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tas bin very nice this afternoon, the sky is now a nice purple pink blue n orange.


----------



## aldra

I think it’s supposed to improve this weekend 

Sunshine and scattered showers 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales but forecast to stay dry. Unsettled weather forecast for the weekend but then clearing up and warming up for when we go away on Weds.


----------



## JanHank

Raining.


----------



## patp

Warm and dry with a light cloud cover.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too scared to say yet.


----------



## nicholsong

We arrived back in Poland last evening and it was 32C, same as when we left Greece. This morning hot and humid.

Five minuets ago the thunder and cloudburst to hopefully cool everything down.

Geoff


----------



## patp

Glad to hear you arrived home safely Geoff.


----------



## nicholsong

patp said:


> Glad to hear you arrived home safely Geoff.


Thanks. Whole trip went to plan, with only one 2 hour ferry delay, but no problem in a MH. Covid requirements no problem - only checked twice; entry to Greece and return at airport here, only took minutes in queue.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank

Welcome home Kapitän, I’ve missed ya, when are you going again. 😜:drinking:


----------



## nicholsong

JanHank said:


> Welcome home Kapitän, I've missed ya, when are you going again. 😜:drinking:


Thank you Jan.

Next we fly back 12th Sept. when the crowds will have diminished and temperature dropped, also more friends I know will be there.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been a really nice day, but we have big black omnibus clouds now.


Do they matter?


----------



## patp

Never mind, Kev, there will be another one along in a minute 

Warm, dry and overcast here. Rain forecast later!


----------



## GMJ

Shiny start with no rain here today so far (west Wales). Hope it continues as I want to clean my wind out awning this morning and it'll need to dry before putting away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bah humbug, the omnibus has turned into rain overnight, and it is foggy out there now but feels warm, but almost too dark to see my keyboard.


----------



## aldra

Dull and damp here, but could well see some sunshine later

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been peeing down for a while now, still froggy too, Les Miserables.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'll give up on seeing the yellow ball today peeps.


----------



## raynipper

It's on it's way Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It needs to bloody hurry up I'm looking on Ebay for gas ovens.


----------



## aldra

It’s been quite dry in the main 

Albert has been weeding the area under the fruit trees 

We , the royal we , are going to plant it up with miniature hostas 

And he will build a large bird feeder in an attempt to stop them throwing out seeds which grow in the borders as tough grass 

We could stop feeding the birds, but ours is a suburban garden and we welcome them, mostly sparrows, though even those are declining 

We cut the Ivy’s as and when they finish breeding and nesting 

In the middle of a built up area on a main road more than us hide behind hedges in our secret garden 

No rats as yet have joined us except the very sad one on our lawn which Albert guided into the hedges to die in peace , I’m sure he must have been poisoned 

I’ve eaten a very few cherries from our tree today, a first , the birds always get them before we do 

But we’ve done OK for strawberries and raspberries 

The flowers are really doing well as are the roses 

He’s possessive about his cabbages , pot grown , I doubt they will develope hearts so I pinch the leaves, and very nice they are steamed then cooked in butter


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy and grey here in west Wales but no rain...yet!


----------



## patp

Beautiful sunny morning and already over 17C here. Set to cloud over but who knows? Took a little peak at next week as we are due to go to Kent for daughter's fortieth birthday and it is set fair!


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat. We are away in the MH from Weds and things are looking up towards the end of the week.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm in Dunfanaghy again with the MH. We've had pretty good weather from Thu but I heard pitter patter on the roof this morning. Despite last night's sunset - far better in real life.


----------



## barryd

Aye Aye! its an earie foggy morning this morning for us salty old Sea Dogs up on Flamborough head! 

Moaning Minnie! (Fog Horn). It had better break through soon as Ive used all me power uploading this video :lol:


----------



## jiwawa

Spooky!


----------



## barryd

jiwawa said:


> Spooky!


Bet its spookier out there though than stood on the cliff!  Might give the Kayak a swerve this morning.


----------



## jiwawa

Who knows where you might end up Barry!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not quite as froggy today but it is raining yet again.


----------



## aldra

Dry but dull 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

It´s luferly here.


----------



## JanHank

Even lovelier now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's been a very changeable day today hot-cold, windy and sunny with rain too.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and wet here in wet Wales.


----------



## JanHank

Wet 🤨


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It did warm up later yesterday, it pee'd it down most of the night, but we're back to frog again, warmish though.


----------



## patp

Bright and warm but showers around.


----------



## aldra

Wet , dull and cold all day

A touch of brightness this evening , still light rain 

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

The start of at least 5 days nice weather today...and thus far it looks promising outside with no rain (west Wales).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not here it aren't grey clouds and colder than of late.


----------



## aldra

Overcast and dull here

Have needing some heating these past few days it’s been cold 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Sunny with a nice breeze and 20C. Perfick.


----------



## baldlygo

A second day like this and another forecast for tomorrow. At noon it was darker than a day in December


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah!! I know the very day.

Christmas day


Bah creme de menthe...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

S'warmed up a tad here, the odd wasp from the nest wandering in but they soon realise their house is much smaller and they fly out again after having a look round.


----------



## aldra

Well it’s been dry and warmer of late

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Proper summer weather here for the past 4 or 5 days. Tomorrow 29° with a SE wind gusting up to 46kmph, Saturday a thunder storm, but they might change their minds between now and then.

As you see we are outside and over there are 2 combines cutting the corn that wasn’t ready 12 days ago when the cows were on walkabout. How things move when the weather is right. Also we have 2 visitors, a Woody and a Tiger.:grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Proper summer weather here for the past 4 or 5 days. Tomorrow 29° with a SE wind gusting up to 46kmph, Saturday a thunder storm, but they might change their minds between now and then.

As you see we are outside and over there are 2 combines cutting the corn that wasn’t ready 12 days ago when the cows were on walkabout. How things move when the weather is right. Also we have 2 visitors, a Woody and a Tiger.:grin2: well it’s a cat really but it thinks it’s a tiger out hunting.


----------



## GMJ

Dry and light cloud here in west Wales with nice, dry weather forecast for Wales over the next 5 days at least.


----------



## patp

Overcast but dry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm!! looks okay out there so far but I have been fooled before.


----------



## raynipper

Ab Fab here. Bastille Day here and the world and his wife is out at many events. 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

raynipper said:


> Ab Fab here. Bastille Day here and the world and his wife is out at many events.
> 
> Ray.


Enjoy your day with supporters of Anti-Monarchy, Revolution, Sedition and Murder.

Long Live the Queen!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It am very warm here today, I was going to sit in the servatory and read for a bit but it's too bright and even with all the windies open too hot.


----------



## aldra

Beautiful day here today 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

this weather is all screwed up, it was nice and sunny about 6am, I sat in the servatory and had my breakfast doors and windows all open in anticipation of a hot day again like it was yesterday, all windows and doors closed now.


----------



## aldra

Very warm even this early in the morning 

Looks like it will be a another warm dry day op north 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

It’s going to be a warm one, 29°c forecast, it’s 8 am, clear blue sky and 19°c. My curtains will remain closed for most of the day to keep out the heat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis blue out there, going to warm up later but is about 21c in the lounge so far.


----------



## jiwawa

Roasting hot here in Enniskillen. I've the van totally darkened apart from the door being open, with my home-made screen protector curtain up. The temp gauge on the table is saying 26° but it doesn't feel like it with the ceiling fan going at the back n the door allowing a breeze. I'll go for a walk soon along the river.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dash says 28c outside our farm shop and we are very high up.


----------



## JanHank

At 7 pm it started chucking it down, just a steady drip drip now at 7,.17, thunder is passing over as are the rain clouds. I think the harvesting in the village was completed this afternoon so this will settle the harvest dust and water my grass I cut today.


----------



## jiwawa

It certainly didn't feel THIS hot! Tho it was sheltered n sitting in the sun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ugh, scorchio, I'm ok up to about 24c, then I can't control my temperature without fan assistance or AC.

It's already got up to 22c in our hallway at 5 am, so I guess I'll struggle uggle today.


----------



## patp

HOT HOT HOT

We have a small party to attend at daughter's house. Hope there is a bit of a breeze. She is on the edge of the South Downs so might be breezy?


----------



## aldra

Looks like it’s promising to be another lovely day

Yesterday was a bit too warm for me , I think today is going to be a bit cooler 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Predicted to possibly reach 90deg here today. Bit of a worry with our elderly Greyhound. She has a lightweight coat for chilly days so I may dampen it and use it to help cool her if necessary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It showed 22c on the CH timer at 04:30.

Did you not bother with the AC then Pat?


----------



## patp

flippin heck, Kev! Totally forgot about it. I never use it because it is in the bedroom and I can hear a gnat fart at forty paces. Not sure the campsite owner will be happy but as he is charging top dollar for a CL and we are parked in the farmyard at no discount he may just have to lump it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tut Tut Tut, I too have excellent hearing, moreso in the quiet of the night, but I have found that the whirring type noises actually help me to drift off after a few minutes.


Liz snores like a Heffalump sometimes so we have wax earplugs from Boots which kill just about any noise.


----------



## patp

Funnily enough, once we heard that there was a cockerel here we shot down the local chemist for earplugs only to find that there are two kinds. Foam and wax. Of course I chose foam! They do help a bit but I might try the wax ones next time. 3.57am he starts


----------



## raynipper

About the only benefit for being deaf.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What!!


----------



## raynipper

Half past three.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Already ???


----------



## JanHank

Another proper summers day, we have already been down to the river.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Up to 25.3 in the lounge, mind you that's almost normal for some folk.


----------



## raynipper

Our detector says 31.5c now at 17.45.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Beat yer, we are on 32.4C at 1747


----------



## Matchlock

Beat yer both 37.1c in the garden and 28c at my desk, 17:27 real time.
I am mafted to say the least, darn't go into the conservatory, 43.8c


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> Beat yer both 37.1c in the garden and 28c at my desk, 17:27 real time.
> I am mafted to say the least, darn't go into the conservatory, 43.8c


Is this in the shade or in the sun Flint?

Have we had an update on how you are? have I missed it?


----------



## raynipper

Always in shade Jan. Leave a thermometer in the sun and it's likely to blow apart.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Always in shade Jan. Leave a thermometer in the sun and it's likely to blow apart.
> 
> Ray.


.

If you have an outside, fixed thermometer Raymond then there is always a part of the day when it´s in the sun.


----------



## Matchlock

JanHank said:


> Is this in the shade or in the sun Flint?
> 
> Have we had an update on how you are? have I missed it?


My sensor is in the shade Jan along with my weather station, The garden is very sheltered so get the heat in summer but the cold rolls down the hill from the back in winter.

My eye problem is still ongoing, 3 weeks ago they drilled a hole in both eyes using a laser under my top lids, this is to help with drainage to reduce the pressure, I have 2 consultants working on me but I don't expect my affected eye will ever be the same but it has shown some improvement.
The worrying thing is I will be 70 in October (02) so have to re-apply for my driving license, I know I need new specs which is what started all this off but I need clearance to get them tested, without new specs I would not pass a test even with monocular vision.


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> My sensor is in the shade Jan along with my weather station, The garden is very sheltered so get the heat in summer but the cold rolls down the hill from the back in winter.
> 
> My eye problem is still ongoing, 3 weeks ago they drilled a hole in both eyes using a laser under my top lids, this is to help with drainage to reduce the pressure, I have 2 consultants working on me but I don't expect my affected eye will ever be the same but it has shown some improvement.
> The worrying thing is I will be 70 in October (02) so have to re-apply for my driving license, I know I need new specs which is what started all this off but I need clearance to get them tested, without new specs I would not pass a test even with monocular vision.


Needless to say I hope things go well for you in the end.

I am outside with Motley just came in to answer the ping, blue sky and 25°C. in the shade :grin2: for the next week it will be a bit cooler 22/23/24°


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear this Barry, I must have missed it if you mentioned it before, I have very slight eye problems and it intrudes all day long into your normal life so I sympathise.

37.1c really, how can you live with that, do you have AC. we got up to 27c late yesterday and I was melting.


----------



## patp

Hot. Forecast to be 27deg again today. Reminds me of Terry Wogan - " I don't like it too hot" 

Poor Molly not only is she old and very thin but black into the bargain. She spent yesterday on our bed with the air con on. Beats a farmyard in Ireland


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

22c right now in't lounge, sky a bit hazy but sunny.


----------



## raynipper

Retune the ariel.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong

Matchlock said:


> My sensor is in the shade Jan along with my weather station, The garden is very sheltered so get the heat in summer but the cold rolls down the hill from the back in winter.
> 
> My eye problem is still ongoing, 3 weeks ago they drilled a hole in both eyes using a laser under my top lids, this is to help with drainage to reduce the pressure, I have 2 consultants working on me but I don't expect my affected eye will ever be the same but it has shown some improvement.
> The worrying thing is I will be 70 in October (02) so have to re-apply for my driving license, I know I need new specs which is what started all this off but I need clearance to get them tested, without new specs I would not pass a test even with monocular vision.


Sorry ti hear about your eye problems something I am nervous about . I have a cateract operation due when I come back from Greece in October.

Re your weather station, do you have a proper Stephenson Screen?

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock

nicholsong said:


> Sorry ti hear about your eye problems something I am nervous about . I have a cateract operation due when I come back from Greece in October.
> 
> Re your weather station, do you have a proper Stephenson Screen?
> 
> Geoff


Nah Geoff, it is a pretty basic one, Measures wind speed/direction/temps/humidity/pressure and rainfall but I suspect it reads a bit high.
The sensor is mounted on a north facing wall in a sheltered spot next to the patio which is south facing, the whole garden is sheltered so is a bit of a hotspot, my indoor thermometers are reading 28c at the moment so another hot day and I don't intend going out, I will just put more ice in my whisky.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's Frappe time again. I made 1.5 litres this time.


----------



## raynipper

nicholsong said:


> Sorry ti hear about your eye problems something I am nervous about . I have a cateract operation due when I come back from Greece in October.
> Re your weather station, do you have a proper Stephenson Screen? Geoff


I was crap scared about anything going near my eyes Geoff. The idea of the cataract opp was real anxiety. 
But now I have had both eyes done and although pain for maybe 30 secs, I would not hesitate to have the opp again.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Had various eye ops and the thought is worse than the experience. Around here, the worst is that seem to use something like Betadine to wash they eye afterwards and that stings like *uggery….. Apart from that it’s OK and they was that off too so short discomfort.

Weather currently 32.7 in the shade, nice cooling breeze though. Hope everything goes well Matchlock and Geoff.


----------



## Matchlock

Penquin said:


> Had various eye ops and the thought is worse than the experience. Around here, the worst is that seem to use something like Betadine to wash they eye afterwards and that stings like *uggery….. Apart from that it's OK and they was that off too so short discomfort.
> 
> Weather currently 32.7 in the shade, nice cooling breeze though. Hope everything goes well Matchlock and Geoff.


I have had 14 visits so far to the Eye clinic at the local hospital since February, I have what they call "Ischaemic central retinal vein occlusion" in my left eye, it will never be 100% and I will have ongoing surgery for the next couple of years so I have resigned myself to that.
The first laser treatment was a bright red one and in the operating theatre, didn't like that at all, it lasted about 15 minutes and as I was wheeled out my body was shaking like a leaf, couldn't drink the mug of tea they gave me as I could not hold the cup, was terribly sick at home that evening as well.
The second and third laser treatment was a green one, Ranjit administered those and they where OK, she is pretty so that helps and was not really painful as I was sat up for that, but my head is placed on a jig and it is a bit arduous keeping dead still with your eyes wide open, I have more of this to come.

After the last one of those the pressure was low enough (my left eye previously was 57, they aim for 18 - 21) so I hung about to have an injection in my left eye of Avastin which is used as a Chemo drug but used on me off - license, more of them to come as well
The last laser a couple of weeks ago was a dark red one, this was used to burn a hole in each eye under my top lid to the bottom of my eyes to relieve the pressure, you already have a drain tube to your nose from your eyes but mine aren't working too well.
The eye department at the L&D is the busiest dept. in the hospital and they have a great staff, very attentive and a lot of Ophthalmic Surgeons, think I have seen most of them now, I have 2 of them looking after me with differing qualifications.

Hopefully I will get invited to their Christmas bash, went to a few doctors/nurses parties in my 20's, they where mad.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm not normally squeamish but that makes me feel sick!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Urgh. I don't do eyes or knees, i feel ill at the thought of, lizs knees rattle now, i can here them easily, it's 10 years since she had them done so perhaps they need doing again.


----------



## Matchlock

jiwawa said:


> I'm not normally squeamish but that makes me feel sick!


It doesn't do much for me either Jean but needs must, Karen has to administrate eye drops for me, 3 different ones 7 times a day and she always has a go at me for blinking but I can't help it.


----------



## aldra

It was very hot yesterday again, I don’t do heat well 

We do have air con in our bedroom though and it’s like walking into central heating on full when you come out 

It’s 4 am now and the house is still very warm, I shall risk going back to bed soon in a cold cool room 

I like to read in bed and if it wasn’t for this dam nerve pain when ever I lie down I’d spent a good few hours each afternoon reading in the cool of the bedroom 

Reminds me of Israel where I used to get up at 5 am to get the housework and cooking done early before the heat of the day, rest in the afternoon and function again in the evening. There was no twire light in Israel it was either day or night 

Off to bed now to try my luck at a few more hrs of sleep 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Going to be a scorcher again I think, 23.9c in the lounge already and the sun is hardly on the house yet, most of it has an overhang chalet type roof, but the lounge has a bay window so little or no protection.


----------



## patp

Hot, hot, hot again. So lucky this site has a lovely little Oak woodland walk for the dogs.


----------



## Penquin

24.5C outside in the shade on the verandah, forecast to be 30C today, tomorrow, then 33C then 31C over the next few days. I am off to my daughter in the Charente-Maritime, taking her a swimming pool that she has been given.

There are some really generous people out there, she needs the generosity as she is long term sick and unable to work, in constant, debilitating pain and her husband has only just managed to get a part time job, so money is a major issue.

So, for the next few days I will be there and probably not on here very much.


----------



## aldra

Sorry to hear of your daughters continuing poor health Dave , can she still claim benefits as a British subject living in France?

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I take it Dave that the treatment your daughter had (not recently, but I can't remember how long ago) wasn't successful? Poor soul. Constant pain is such a drag on every other aspect of life.


----------



## Penquin

Sadly, no it did not do anything. She now has an official diagnosis though; EDS "a rare genetic disease with many signs but no cure"

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/ehlers-danlos-syndromes/

That explains how she coped so well with the extraordinary foot positions in ballet…. and he weird ability to rotate he hand more than 360 degrees….

Sandra,

As she was working for several years in France the French social security system supports her but the money only covers very basic costs and she has used food banks often. She is unlikely to ever be able to work again - that is equally demoralising for a near 40 year old formerly VERY active mother.


----------



## HermanHymer

Sorry to hear of your daughter's distress, Dave. My great niece has the condition, fortunately not too seriously affected. At least they were able to put a name to her condition, her Mum and Nan were never formally diagnosed.


PS I must be the only person just loving the weather! TBF I havent broken into a sweat yet and still feel the coolness at night!


----------



## aldra

Penquin said:


> Sadly, no it did not do anything. She now has an official diagnosis though; EDS "a rare genetic disease with many signs but no cure"
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/ehlers-danlos-syndromes/
> 
> That explains how she coped so well with the extraordinary foot positions in ballet…. and he weird ability to rotate he hand more than 360 degrees….
> 
> Sandra,
> 
> As she was working for several years in France the French social security system supports her but the money only covers very basic costs and she has used food banks often. She is unlikely to ever be able to work again - that is equally demoralising for a near 40 year old formerly VERY active mother.


Yep I understand that like all social security system supports it would only cover basic costs

I thought she and the grandkids lived in your gite in the garden

Obviously I haven't kept up as things developed and moved on

Maybe it's not even the same daughter

I wish her well, I'm no stranger to debilitating pain, but at least I'm old now not a young 40 year old

Give her our best wishes

It must be hard for you and Lesley o witness

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, where did my summer go, it's still up at 23c in the lounge, but it looks like someone painted all the windows pale grey.


----------



## bilbaoman

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm, where did my summer go, it's still up at 23c in the lounge, but it looks like someone painted all the windows pale grey.


We must be neighbours same here in the Basque Country but forcast sun and 26c later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still the same an hour later.


Time for Weetabix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's cleared a little but no currant bun yet.


----------



## patp

Flippin hot! Having to keep a close eye on Molly the elderly, black, greyhound. Putting some milk into water to encourage her to drink more. Might have to change her diet, sadly, back to a wet one and try and keep her teeth clean by other methods.


----------



## jiwawa

Hot, hot, hot here!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

it am here three.


----------



## aldra

Far too hot for me

I’ve done some cleaning which was needed but it exhausted me

Just pushing the hoover put me into a sweat

The air con is now on in the bedroom, but I will still need to get up every two hours or so throughout night with nerve pain, but it is quite interesting to come into the latent warmth of the house

Shadow however will collapse on his bed and will not utter a muff till late morning

Neither will Albert , two of a pair 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

That's good if at least Shadow is no longer getting up in the night!


----------



## patp

If you miss that, Sandra (Shadow getting up) then I can lend you Molly 

Bless this house that it is cooler than modern houses. The lovely thick clay walls keep out the heat. As we stepped back in yesterday it was wonderful. Cooler here in Norfolk, than Kent, anyway. This morning there is a slight haze and its just 15 deg outside. forecast is for 25 C later on though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was a bit warm last night, but a wet flannel beside the bed meant I was soon asleep.

It is a bit hazy out there, but it's already 24.6c in the lounge.


----------



## bilbaoman

Woken at six this morning by the phone daughter had just arrived in Tokyo had expected to have to isolate in hotel room but as been let out as long as she does not use public transport so she rang to say it is 32c and sunny here in the Basque Country its 19c and light rain


----------



## patp

Tokyo? Is she competing?

Bit of light cloud and 17 deg here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got me phermals out.


----------



## aldra

Supposed to be another hot day today

Heavy showers forecast for tomorrow which will be good and hopefully cool the air

Apparently expecting close to normal temps next week

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Back to normal so far, dull and cloudy but still warmish, we had all our safe ( we have tilt and turn ones where the tilt comes in) windows open last night again.


----------



## JanHank

Still summer.


----------



## aldra

Much cooler today, heavy showers forecast for Gtr Manchester this weekend 

Cool and overcast, no sunshine , but I’m happy to have a cool day , didn’t need the aircon last night 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

Good weather for the harvest.


----------



## patp

Have you got your view back Jan?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Have you got your view back Jan?


This is not at the back of the house, but where we walk almost every day at the back of the farm.


----------



## patp

Overcast but very warm. There is a yellow warning out for thunder storms for our area but the local forecast is a 30% of a couple of light showers. We will see.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Mostly cloud but a little blue showing through, definitely cooler though.


----------



## jiwawa

Still wall-to-wall sunshine n hot, hot, hot - tho marginally less so.


----------



## patp

Sunny and warm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit hazy, with cotton wool clouds with blue poking froo.


----------



## aldra

Been cool today, a lovely breeze

Shadow has bucked up perhaps it was the heat he was struggling with

I’ve also struggled with it 

It’s lovely to feel cool at last 

My ankles and feet have been severely swollen and painful, not usual 

Still up several times a night with nerve pain 

But touch wood, I don’t think it lasts as long 

Sandra


----------



## bilbaoman

Cloudy in the morning so fitted new rear marker lamp on the motorhome then quick trip to lidl returned home and the sun was out so straight to the beach for 2 hours water 21 c thats the advantage of living near the sea


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very dull out, was worserer an hour ago, still warm 20c, but I think I feel rain coming on.


----------



## JanHank

Hot--- 29.7°C


----------



## aldra

Very dull, may rain although I thought that yesterday too

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's brightening up slowly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Darkening down rapidly, we are in the middle of a ferocious thunderstorm.


I was just cleaning up around the windows in the porch ready for some paint eventually, Stevie Wonder must have done the decorating in this house as it has all been a nightmare to follow, the porch isn't insulated so was quite moldy to start with so plenty of washing down with bleach and a scrubber already.


I'd put the light on but there isn't one in there, it's only 4 feet deep so not needed most of the time.


----------



## JanHank

I wish we could have some rain, it´s very dry and if we don´t soon have rain the grass will be brown.
Yesterday there was thunder and I could see the rain over in Poland, but it did a swerve around this area.


----------



## aldra

Absolutely threw it down ,a mad dash , well maybe not a dash to close windows upstairs

Missed the downstairs toilet and the floor was soaked in minutes with the rain and wind 

I think the garden will appreciate it though , apart from the open roses 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa

I was driving the MH when the lightning pyrotechnics hit n the water just lashed down. Dips in the road were flooded n cars being rerouted by police. I followed a delivery van through several floods.


----------



## bilbaoman

Grey and light rain 20C promised sun later 24c but no beach today have to go inland to water daughters flowers as she is away so will stop for a free lunch if there is any thing nice in the freezer if not will go to the local bar in her village which does a very good menu of the day for 11€ including a bottle of wine only problem is large portions as it as its on the pilgrims route to Santiago.


----------



## aldra

Actually cold this morning

I’d forgotten cold, almost lit the fire ,but the front door is open in case shadow needs to go out quicker than I can make the door

Havent seen the weather forecast for today yet, its all the Olympics at moment 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too bad so far, got mcea coming to sort the van out at 13:30, hopefully it'll be fixed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Then we had a mini storm, soaked everything, now the clouds are scudding west to east rapidly and there are some blue bits.


Wasgoinon.


----------



## raynipper

Brexit.





Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know many would like to blame Brexit for everything, but you can't, people make wrong decisions, but we don't decide the weather, and it has all cleared up now, sunny with 50/50 blue skies.


----------



## raynipper

OK, Harold Wilson.




Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah.. the Ganex man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We just had a funda storm and its gone all black n cold again.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> ... but we don't decide the weather


Ah, that's where you're wrong Kev. Tho no, we don't decide tomorrow's weather.


----------



## aldra

Don’t know if today will be a repeat of yesterday 

Thunder, torrential rain and hail , some short sunny spells 

Hope summer isn’t over, it’s been a while since we had a good weather in August, always seems to break into poor weather in time for the school holidays 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brrrrrr here today, wet n windy too.


----------



## JanHank

Summer still :grin2:


----------



## greygit

Scorchio but with a cool breeze.....hopefully. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't see out it's raining that hard, surprised you can't hear it on here.


----------



## bilbaoman

80% cloud cover and 21c forcast 24c and showers later this is not summer been like this all week should be in the high twenties with sun


----------



## JanHank

Still summer :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

maybe they weren't kidding about climate change.


----------



## aldra

Dull, damp and overcast …….again

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tis almost imperceptibly lightening up here.


----------



## greygit

Pudsey_Bear said:


> maybe they weren't kidding about climate change.


I think you maybe right.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's brightened up a bit here, cloudy n windy but a degree warmer than earlier.


----------



## aldra

Brightened up this evening but we’ve lit the wood stove, it’s cold 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

too early to tell but the signs are not good.


----------



## aldra

It’s not been a bad day , dry with some sunny spells

Cold we’ve lit the multi fuel burner again, we tend to burn smokeless in the cooler summer days, logs in the winter , it warms the whole house if we leave the double doors to the longe open

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heck, I can see boo sky, chilly though so anything could happen.


----------



## raynipper

Do you ever get what is commonly known as "Good Weather" Kev?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah but this is Yorkshire, and we are high up so get it first.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm gunna move, it's gone all dark now, Ray mate, send us some sunshine, me bones am getting cold.


----------



## raynipper

Would that I could Kev but even we are going to get wet and windy this week. Bright and 18c at the moment so trying to get lawns and garden stuff done before we are confined. Even our weekly BBQ is threatened on thursday. Boo Hoo. Just think Jersey weather.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

It’s been a nice day today weather-wise

Cloudy to begin with but I have been deadheading geraniums , roses ect , lots of them in the sunshine

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tiz luvvly this morning, sunny big blue sky and no wind, not very warm yet though, off out in a bit.


----------



## raynipper

It's so hot in Izmir Turkey at 40c+ with all those fires, BBQ's have been banned and all national parks closed. Apparently the Turks flick their cigarette ends out the car windows whatever.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice out today, should warm up in a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It did get even brighter, and it did warm up, then about half an hour ago it pee'd it down, had to bring in my washing, s'looking a bit Deirdre out there now.


----------



## aldra

Absolutely threw it down, rushed up stairs to shut windows 

Finished now, just gentle rain 

The gardens love it 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lots of fluffy white clouds with blue bits in between, very pink in the east.


----------



## raynipper

We have been forecast some rain all week and maybe todays the day?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You get that Lion dung yet Ray?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looked on french Amazon, but none there https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=lion+dung&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## raynipper

I got one of these that might work..........................

https://www.guntrader.uk/guns/shotguns/lanber/over-under/12-gauge/210701095216005

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cheap but noisy you might get noticed and locked up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

the wind has got up, but it's nice and sunny out there.


----------



## aldra

Was a bit sunny, but followed by rain

Brightened up again but cold without the sunshine 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been up since 05:30 and it hasn't changed, dreary grey.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has now changed, it's raining so hard I can hardly see anything.


----------



## aldra

Raining all day, a bit of sunshine now 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whispy white and grey clouds, light winds, a little bit of blue showing 11c thunder alert.


----------



## patp

Unsettled here. Looks better on the coast.


----------



## GMJ

Raining 'yer in west Wales!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hey G, nice to see yer back safe and sound, how am Mrs G.


very dark, very wet and very windy 14c here BRRRRRRR


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Raining 'yer in west Wales!


Sq.1.?

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio here in paradise, mind you we have to get up real early to walk the dogs etc. while it’s still cool then it’s a case of sitting in the shade until its acceptable time to start drinking cold beer. One has to rehydrate constantly.:wink2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hey G, nice to see yer back safe and sound, how am Mrs G.


Thanks Kev

Yes she is on good form thanks for asking matey. We had a nice trip with no dramas.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That's good to hear G.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Sq.1.?
> 
> Ray.


You have lost me there Raymondo ...

:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As in back to, I asssumed.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> You have lost me there Raymondo ...
> 
> :smile2:


Back to square one in the rain G.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Cloudy and windy here. Hope the rain holds off long enough for me washing to dry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Washing!! on a Sunday!! are you mad womin, the gods shall be angered.


----------



## patp

Well the gods can come and deal with my overflowing washing basket then! Lots of dirty work going on here


----------



## greygit

greygit said:


> Scorchio here in paradise, mind you we have to get up real early to walk the dogs etc. while it's still cool then it's a case of sitting in the shade until its acceptable time to start drinking cold beer. One has to rehydrate constantly.:wink2:


 Actually, this post sounds like I'm lazing around all day but to be honest I have to do a lot of my physio exercises during the day and in this heat its quite hard work. It's paying of though as I can walk around the casa now without crutches but I think Penguin was right its going to be around the six months before I'm back to "normal" and riding my bike again. :smile2:


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast here in west Wales. No rain at the mo though.


----------



## patp

Same here in Norfolk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

it's 12c right now, but going to be mostly sunny later, very gray right now though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c right now, mostly a leaden sky but a little blue peeking through.

I got this yesterday, it's quite good, there is a cheap paid version too.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=weatherradar.livemaps.free


----------



## GMJ

Dry outside 'yer in west Wales. Forecast is for that to stay all day...fingers crossed!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to live opposite a welsh lass when I lived in Crossflatts, Rhianwen, from Cardiff look you, I used to mock her very strong accent unmercifully, but she was single and lived alone as was I, so we spent a fair bit of time together, very bright lass, she was a proofreader for technical manuals.

Bye now isn't it.


----------



## patp

Cool and overcast. Predicted to brighten up and warm up


----------



## GMJ

Tidy!


----------



## aldra

Grey with light showers , could brighten up later with some sunshine………..or not


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's warmed up a bit18c now, quite sunny but a lot of clouds about so it may rain later on.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and miserable here...bit that's enough about me!









The weather is forecast to be showers all day here in west Wales


----------



## raynipper

What again G.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Light cloud but due to be a nice day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c and supposed to be sunny later, quite grey so far.


----------



## greygit

Its 34C here at the moment and apparently its going to get a lot hotter later on this week.:frown2:


Better stock up the fringe so we can have lots of very cold beer.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Forgive me GG, I know you're dyslexic, but stocking up your fringe made me spill coffee all down my shirt, I now have to go change.


----------



## GMJ

A misty start here in west Wales. It's dry out there currently but some passing showers are forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Misty with a hint of blue, 11c BRR off out later so hope it warms up a bit.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, only 14 and a bit grey. Hope it brightens up for the village BBQ later as it was rained off last week.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Warm, 18.5 deg, but cloudy.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine here

Sandra


----------



## greygit

36C here and very humid and weather warnings that it's going to get even hotter. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has gotten quite warm here, 23c in the car, 21.5c in the lounge, quite cloudy and hazy out there.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start after overnight rain. Dry now but showers/sunshine forecast all day (west Wales).


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and very warm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Whispy grey and white clouds with a fair bit of blue, 19c zero windyness.

oddly the outside and inside temp is the same, never known that before, inside window temp = 16.9c inside wall = 19.2c


----------



## GMJ

A grey and misty start here in west Wales. Should hopefully be fairly dry though according to Derek the weatherman on the telly!*





* Who I actually went to school with. He was in the year below me though.


----------



## patp

Warm and dry with a light covering of cloud.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto I think.


----------



## GMJ

Been raining here all day on and off...mostly on!

Plus ca change...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not had any weather really today, it's just been mild all day, no wind, sun or rain.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and damp start here in west Wales but forecast to pick up as the day goes on.


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and warm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fluffy white clouds and some blue, no wind felt warm when I went out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am constantly amazed at how the weather can change up here, it is now totally grey out there, can't see more than 50 yards, it's windy and raining hard, the temp has dropped to 14c


----------



## aldra

Dull, grey and cold,typical august weather 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We've had all sorts up here today, just took the van over to Leeds to be mendid, and it's lovely over there, it's warm enough here but it's going to rain for sure, and Liz has brought her son over to do a bit of gardening.


----------



## patp

What Sarah Kennedy used to call "Milk of Magnesia" weather. Warm and dry with cloud cover.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thatchy pog.


She went a bit batty so I stopped listening to her, I spent many a happy hour listening to R2 in my Sprinter van, right back to the JY prog.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit thatchy pog here this morning 12c with some wind, very grey sky.


----------



## aldra

Wet and cold 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Cooler but bright here.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gone up slightly here and the sun has had a peep out.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## patp

Cloudy but dry. Rain possible later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very cloudy quite cool and dark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's trying to be a nice day, stuck indoors so not bothered.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Freo


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy.


----------



## raynipper

Drizzle.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lemon??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cloudy and cold 15c


----------



## patp

Cloudy and cool.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't see, too froggy, but it's raining, no wind and 16c


----------



## aldra

Wet and cold, typical august weather

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We went out today, and it did brighten up a bit, but it has gone all awry since we got back home.


----------



## jiwawa

Only 2 hardy ones from our walking group out in the rain then sitting under a tree with our coffee and his partner's delicious traybakes. Life is good!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looking a bit brighter today, hope it lasts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It started out with bluey skies but it's cloudier now but sunny 14c


----------



## patp

Bright, dry and warm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can't believe how changeable it is here, when it is a no cloud day it stays more or less like that all day, but if there are clouds about we'll get them here, and the associated wevver.

I think I have a timelapse app on my phone I might set it up and do a few hours of it at some point.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like I'm keeping this alive by my own.

Very cloudy right now but that hopefully will move one the yellow chap wakes up.

It says 14c but in the lounge, it's 20.6c so something is lying.


----------



## GMJ

Dry with threats of no rain for the next 5 days here in west Wales.

5 days without rain??

It'll be hosepipe bans next if this keeps up....


----------



## patp

Just because my weather reports are boring 

Dry, bright and warm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No change here yet, dull but feels warmish.


good job it didn't rain last night, got up about 5 looked towards the front door, 2 Amazon boxes sat there, no idea they had been delivered, not for us, Lizs sone had them sent here, must have come while I was ECGing but I didn't see them.


----------



## GMJ

High cloud but no sun yet but it looks to be set fair again here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dry   no wind feels warm but only 13c so far quite clardy.


----------



## patp

Cloudy but warm and dry.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## GMJ

A bit misty and murky out there at the mo, here in west Wales but promises to be dry again.


----------



## patp

Dry and warm but a bit overcast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

19c bluey gray sky no wind, no van.


----------



## patp

Oh Kev


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 19c bluey gray sky no wind, no van.


You are a funny man Kev


----------



## jiwawa

Dull, grey but warm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lovely hear, quite cloudy but 22.2 in the loinge.


----------



## GMJ

Dry again here and set fair (west Wales).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

15c outside 19.5c inside, cloudy and still at the moment, supposed to brighten later.


----------



## greygit

12 degrees C this morning but weather warning for high temperatures today.


----------



## patp

Wish that flippin' Northerly wind would do one 

Dry and bright but too cool for August!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The sun came out about an hour ago, had a look round no buggered off, can't say I blame it.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like the drought is set to continue her in west Wales!


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast still with those Northerlies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too bad up here so far, 13c but sunny and dry with no wind so it may warm up later.


----------



## GMJ

Bewtiful day yer now: sun out, windows open, shirt off...

...and no cricket now as we kicked their ass before lunch so the game finished!


----------



## patp

Turning out nice here too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

smashing luvly great innit, come and see what you could have won.

I have just sat in the hot van to check on the fridge and it am working at last.


----------



## jiwawa

I think I missed when you got the van back Kev but that's good that the fridge is now working and the wheels are rolling!


----------



## GMJ

Grey and misty start here in west Wales but forecast set fair.

The drought continues....


----------



## patp

Dry and warm. Just waiting for the school holidays to finish so that the North wind goes and we get some hot weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c mostly cloudy so far, 19c in the lounge.


----------



## GMJ

Dry and fair here in west Wales.

It'll be hosepipe bans soon....


----------



## patp

Dry and fair here also


----------



## raynipper

Actually got a sprinkle this am against all the forecast.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been awful hete so far. Bored silly today no internet and phone sugnsl a bit iffy despite tower being quite close..


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha, thought it had gone quiet and peaceful. My turn Sept. 2nd for cuts.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not so nice today, 11c and cloudy, no blue or yerrow in sight.


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast again. Hurry up and go back to school, children!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Dry and overcast again. Hurry up and go back to school, children!


Yeah Pat, that'll warm it up ???


----------



## greygit

Not so scorchio today apparently as thunder storms predicted.:frown2:


----------



## patp

I have just looked ahead to next week's forecast and, lo and behold, the sun is due to make an appearance!
Still cool and cloudy, though, for today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not nice here today, cool out 12c, cool in 18c, very cloudy, drizzle, yukky.


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy again. Heatwave starts Sunday so the kids will have one day without a coat on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c mostly cloudy again.


----------



## JanHank

A very nice September pale blue sky with light cloud forecast says it will be so all day 21° c


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast again. Scorchio by Sunday apparently.


----------



## raynipper

It's finally arrived, bright sun and nearly blue skies at last. 21c.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's finally arrived, bright sun and nearly blue skies at last. 21c.
> 
> Ray.


Same here, I've even had to take my vest off 😁.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not here I'm afraid, it's as grey as a very gray grey thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto and not very warm again.


----------



## raynipper

It says 20.5c here but I still have a woolly on. OK so I'm sensitive.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You missed the "in" out Ray


----------



## raynipper

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

see I was right.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I keep hoping to get this so called heatwave, but it's not happened yet,12c and cloudy out there today so far.


----------



## patp

The sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray! Easterly winds today but turning to Southerly tomorrow when the heatwave will arrive!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It does actually look to be getting a little brighter here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

up to 19c outside and 22 in here, going out in a bit to check the water heater vent for obstructions, not expecting to find anything but you never know, incy wincy might have built a flat in there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Odd morning, I see some blue stuff up there and a yellow ball to the east.

14c out still, but felt warmer when I went out.


----------



## patp

Warm and sunny


----------



## JanHank

Forecast is good 22°c this afternoon.

At 6.30 there was a huge fireball in the east.


----------



## greygit

Hot again today which will help with the drying out after the floods we've had.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been sat out with my morning cuppa watching the birds going off on their daily migration for food, looking at the con trails of the hairyplanes, only 14c but feels pleasant, looks like it'll be a nice day.


----------



## patp

greygit said:


> Hot again today which will help with the drying out after the floods we've had.


Did they affect you GG?

Dry, hot and sunny here. Forecast is for 28 deg!


----------



## greygit

patp said:


> Did they affect you GG?
> 
> Dry, hot and sunny here. Forecast is for 28 deg!


Sure did ; roads washed away on site so no electric, water and sewage but lecky and sewage up and running quite quickly. Running water took three days to fix as damage quite extensive all around us so lots of empty plastic bottles everywhere now, unfortunately.:frown2:

On a positive note it's so hot here that everything is dry now.:smile2:


----------



## patp

Crikey! I heard there was a shortage of bottled water and now know why.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very warm here already 26c according to the puter, 22c in the lounge, quite misty but blue above.


----------



## patp

Hot and sunny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weird innit, we have gone from 26c and sunny to 15c and fog according to the puter, looks fine out the windy.


----------



## raynipper

It's sorta heavy here with rumbles of thunder in the distance.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Sure did ; roads washed away on site so no electric, water and sewage but lecky and sewage up and running quite quickly. Running water took three days to fix as damage quite extensive all around us so lots of empty plastic bottles everywhere now, unfortunately.:frown2:
> 
> On a positive note it's so hot here that everything is dry now.:smile2:


Thats terrible Gitty, not what you expected when you moved to sunny Spain I bet. I hope things will soon be dry and back to normal. They are sorting themselves out here I am told, with a lot of hard work from volunteers who come home with some very sad stories.

I hope to goodness the Oder doesn´t overflow, but I think that was dealt with after the last flood in 1979, last time I looked it was below normal height.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thunder & windy predictions here too, but that might be the curry from last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit cooler today, 15c out, a bit grey looking but early yet, it has a chance to improve.


----------



## patp

Bit cooler here too at 14 C. Supposed it be dry so not complaining. Sniff of Autumn in the air maybe?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Pat, apart from the hedge blackberries more leaves are falling. But the walnuts are getting bigger.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Yes Pat, But the walnuts are getting bigger.
> 
> Ray.


You can get a cream for that Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Temp has dropped two degrees, got me lumberjack shirt on now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c out there, not much better in here, but we have little cloud and bluish skies so it might improve later.


----------



## patp

Fine and dry with 16 deg temps so quite a nice day


----------



## greygit

Mornings getting chilly now so time to dig out the fleeces.:frown2:


----------



## patp

Misty autumnal morning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite nice so far, 12c but feels more warmerer, blue sky with scattered clouds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Puter says 10c and sunny, not been out so dunno how many Cs we have right now, but the sky is lovely and blue no clouds at all.

Yet.


----------



## patp

Raining  16 C though so dun't feel so bad.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Loads of phluphy clouds now and it's warmed up 17c outside 23.3c inside.


----------



## greygit

Heavy rain last night so tractors out smoothing the dirt tracts yet again, only problem is rain forecast for the next two days so tractor drivers will be busy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit warmer this morning 12c a bit cloudy so far.


----------



## patp

Lovely autumnal day


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Turned out nice again


----------



## patp

Sunny and warm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not here 14c cloudy and windy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

16c out no wind but very cloudy, it is really dark here in the lounge, south facing but I can only just make out the letter on the keyboard.


----------



## patp

Warm and dry but overcast. Due to reach 21 C .


----------



## raynipper

Started off at 10c and dropped to 7c an hour later. Hoping for some improvements as heavy fog.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

19c now but I don't feel any warmer.


----------



## raynipper

Pah 23c here now and even cold beers are not cooling me down enough. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Warm and dry but overcast.


----------



## raynipper

Hammering storm with heavy thunder and lightning at 5 am but all gone and looking good again. Buts full and weeds blossoming.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

19c and sunny, a good bit of cloud but I think it'll clear up soonly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew 24c now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Gorra go to see the vampire at 08:30 and it is persisting down like mad here, I might forego my shower, don't like getting wet twice, not good for the fur you know.


----------



## patp

Ha ha! Dry but overcast and windy here. Wet stuff forecast  Think Molly might need her coat on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has seriously brightened up here, cracking't flags tha knows.


----------



## jiwawa

I shoulda looked at the sky (grey n heavy) and not at the forecast (bright sunshine). Got drookit - but still in short sleeves so can't be all bad.


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

similar here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

What a stinky horrible day it's been, not really got warm had me phik shirt on all day.


----------



## jiwawa

Cloudy but surprisingly bright. Now blue skies in La Chatre.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

11c, windy and cloudy, looks like it'll rain shortly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

says 7c now and it is pissing down.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weird weather up here, suns out, blue sky with dark clouds still 7c though.


----------



## patp

BRRRR! 

Bright and sunny. S'posed to be dry all day. 10C now but should get to about 14C later.


----------



## raynipper

With all the rain last night the pigs must of thought an easy meal again. Just as I had got the lawn back to mowable again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now we have lovely blue skies and fluffy white clouds, only 9c though and still windy so it will change again soonly.


----------



## jiwawa

Stunning sky tonight at Bénévent l'Abbaye, but cold after a nice warm day.


----------



## raynipper

Our son in Turkey.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno the window is too wet to see out, and it's dark and sounds to be windy too, puter says 10c raining now.


----------



## patp

Overcast and rain forecast.


----------



## barryd

After a half decent sunny but cool day yesterday here in Scotlandshire its absolutely dreadful here today. Gales and heavy rain and I have to unhook the van in a bit and put the bike on.  After two months up here we are returning to England today and the Lake District where I am sure it will be bright sunshine and blue sky's. (Not a chance). Summer certainly closes down early up here.


----------



## raynipper

Thats why we all go south for holidays and relaxation. Well most of us?

Ray.


----------



## barryd

raynipper said:


> Thats why we all go south for holidays and relaxation. Well most of us?
> 
> Ray.


This was a summer trip though Ray. We left in June. Even in the south of France Ive often found by late September it can be iffy although we have also experienced 30c days in late September in the Dordogne. It kind of reminds me of the end of some of those long summer trips in Europe. Scrabbling around trying to find some decent settled weather. It just seems to close down that much quicker here. September up here has been pretty crap really. The odd good day early on in September. Oddly though its been the busiest month we have been away! It seems all the motorhomers and Tuggers come out in September. I have noticed that in France also and other parts of Europe.

Its a secret I reluctantly dont want to give away but dont wait for the summer holidays to be over because it seems everyone else has done the same thing and summer is over by September in the UK. Well it is up here.


----------



## patp

East Anglia, usually, keeps us happy until quite late in the year. Even then it is dryer than most parts of the country. We do get cold weather, which I can cope with, but the wet just makes me so miserable. When we go to Spain or Portugal for the winter it is not for the sun or the warmth but for the dry.


----------



## aldra

Wet,wet,wet here 

We’ve bought a pop up gazebo so at least we can continue working in the garden under shelter , it’s proving very useful

It was expensive but it’s an excellent quality, we don’t have sides on it but it gives us a large covered area and our lawn is artificial so doesn’t need water 

It’s a busy time of the year for us with ivy to cut and shred, greenhouse cleared ready for the winter storage of flowering pots ect, one day we WILL cut down the number of pots of geraniums, fushias, dalias, hostas , calla lilies, ect but come spring our resolve wavers 

More rain expected to day :crying:

Sandra


----------



## patp

After the forecast of rain yesterday we got none! It has rained overnight but should clear away for a sunny day later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

not decided here yet, could be nice or not, 14c bit of sun, bit of blue light wind.


----------



## baldlygo

Brrrrrrh ..... today's forecast is very wrong


----------



## raynipper

Squalls is wot we got. So maybe some plumbing maintenance inside. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Here in the northern Lake District the blooming sun has come out!! Well it keeps coming out then a big scary cloud will come along. Its quite autumnal. To the left of me right now I can just about see the top of Skiddaw then right down the length of Bassenthwaite lake the sun is shining but with a few foreboding clouds either side. Ive just dropped Michelle off on the other side of the lake who is going up a small mountain. Oh dear. as I type its now started to rain.


----------



## barryd

Here you go Sandra. From Michelles walk up the hills about 30 minutes ago. Bassenthwaite lake. The only lake in the lake district that is actually called a Lake!

Hank is on the other side just off to the left.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's a fit bugger, lovely photo.


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> She's a fit bugger, lovely photo.


Yeah I call her "Laura Croft". Im just the backup crew with the bike me. Funny old day though. Went into Keswick for Fish n Chips to take back to the van and some Cheese from Booths in sunshine and then got a proper soaking on the way back. Suns out again now. The new outdoor gear I bought yesterday passed the test though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

been fine this afternoon here, a shame the van hasn't had any attention today again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bit freezer here today, I thought it might warm up a bit but nope, 8c and persisting down is the best so far today, BRRR


----------



## jiwawa

It was much warmer overnight in St Jean de Cole. Hadn't checked the forecast but tonight it's due to stay up around 19° - that's a quare change! A Frenchman cheered me up this morning telling me all of France is in for orange/red weather, including big hailstones! Don't see it myself. Hope he's wrong.


----------



## raynipper

We got it here Jean. Actually put the lounge heater on for the first time since April. 15c outside and wet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, it did warm up, 9c now, deep joy.


----------



## GMJ

Very grey and murky here in west Wales...and I expect it will rain soon!


----------



## raynipper

Just got a news item that many trees have come down near us in La Manche. Lawns covered in twigs and branches and a few walnuts blown off.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blue sky here, 7c, little breeze, might be nice later, Liz wants to get into the garden if possible.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah me too Kev to try and pick up all the debris strew across the lawns.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Sunshine here, but cold

Sandra


----------



## patp

Awful afternoon yesterday. Molly got all of 50 yards across the road and wanted to come back home. She had her waterproof coat on but her ears were getting wet!

Today is set fair for sunshine with highs of around 16 C


----------



## GMJ

We experienced a very windy night whilst at Southport. When we had got there it was sitting outside weather so I put the wind out canopy up and put the chairs out etc. I knew it was going to rain overnight but didn't check the wind. Luckily I use wide footplates for the canopy ( that can hold 5 pegs) and also storm straps.

The wind was gusting to over 40mph in the small hours which led to a bad nights sleep. The next morning as it showed no signs of relenting I rang site reception and one of the wardens came and helped my put it away. A nearby tugger also came out and helped too, bless him.

We have never had a problem begore but its a salutary lesson to me to always check the wind speeds now when putting the canopy out.


----------



## jiwawa

Wet, wet n wet in Périgueux.


----------



## patp

Yes, Graham, we witnessed a van being opened up like a can opener by a wind out canopy in a strong wind once


----------



## greygit

Forcast for 26C today which will help dry out the thunderstorm we had last night. Not enjoyed by our rescued Spanish dog.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ

Grey and misty out there at the mo here in west Wales. Still, no rain...

Mornings are much much darker now. Its pitch black when I get up at 6.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

8c here partly blue sky.


----------



## raynipper

'April' showers here and 15c.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Very heavy showers here now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No sympathy, penance for going on your jollies


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No sympathy, penance for going on your jollies


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No sympathy, penance for going on your jollies


Masham was quite nice Kev. we ended up going on both brewery tours there and the Black Sheep one was free as it was Cask Ale Week apparently!

We also caught Masham Sheep fair as well...which was great...if you like sheep!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A few mates and I went on our bikes up to Wasdale and camped, I got well into the Old Peculiar, we had a great night we had some good conversations with the sheep around the pub, come closing time it was a hands and knees job following the white line back to the field we were in, but every so often the line vanished, ghostly road that in the dark


----------



## GMJ

Raining knives and forks here in west Wales. Forecast for showers all day too.


----------



## patp

Hissing down here in Norfolk  Supposed to stop for a while and then chance of light rain


----------



## raynipper

Fell down all night but bright sun and blue skies now. Hope to go walking this pm between the showers.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just rubbish really, I think we should ask for a refund.


----------



## GMJ

I dodged the showers this afternoon doing my man stuff. It's nice and sunny now though but I've just lit the wood burner as Mrs GMJ is cold...even though I'm sitting here in shorts, T Shirt and flip flops!


----------



## patp

Stayed dry most of the day but ground very wet from last nights heavy rain. I even heard it which never happens in this house.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looking good out there blue skies but cold yet, 9c and rain coming apparently.


----------



## GMJ

Yes blue skies here today and no/little rain forecast, In fact the forecast looks pretty good for the next 5 days (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Turned out quaite naice akcherly up here, got 20.8c in the loinge, not sure outside, puter says 13c mostly sunny in winter we do get quite good solar gain as the loinge faces due south ish, the down side of that is I sit facing the windy and it buggers up the contrast on the puter screen a lot, and after 4pm the TV screen is reflecting the sun on the lounge wall to great extent.


----------



## patp

Bit windy again but dry and bright. 13 C but forecast to rise in the next few days.


----------



## GMJ

Nice here to. No rain yet and around 13 degrees this morning.

I'm just off out to check the tyre pressures on the MH and also see if I can sort a slipped slate on the garage roof, so it'll probably rain any minute


----------



## raynipper

Theres always something to do G. The wind got in under my car port roof and pulled down several loops of felt that need securing. Of course without removing tiles it's a fudge and bodge job to secure the felt from tearing. Plus someone gave me a Sky box and remote just in case someone might need it. Been a bag so long the batteries in the remote had exploded and munched their way into the pcb.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Despite adding a vest and a bodywarmer it was pretty cold all day here in Sarlat, tho bright. Time to head south I think. Especially as I mooched around the Périgord too long and have missed a meetup with Penquin, boohoo! My fault.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c and partly sunny, the lying B, it's just a thick blanket of dark grey cloud.


----------



## GMJ

Misty, murky, damp and grey here in west Wales. Forecast for later and for the next few days at least, is on the up though!


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Theres always something to do G. The wind got in under my car port roof and pulled down several loops of felt that need securing. Of course without removing tiles it's a fudge and bodge job to secure the felt from tearing. Plus someone gave me a Sky box and remote just in case someone might need it. Been a bag so long the batteries in the remote had exploded and munched their way into the pcb.
> 
> Ray.


The slate hadn't slipped it had somehow snapped half way so half was still under the top layer of slates and the other half had slipped. A quick google showed me the correct way of fixing it by getting a metal slate nail grabber thingy and some Hall Hooks however my best mate Heath Robinson suggested some strong garden wire to make a hook; then wrapping it around the slightly protruding nails; then replacing the broken half of the slate; then applying a liberal amount of black cement (left over from a log burner job I had to do) to the area.

As the slate is on the far side of the garage where no one sees it, I took his advice :grin2:


----------



## patp

Good bloke that Heath Robinson 

Warm and sunny with little wind! Sending it your way everyone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He was indeed, watcheth and learneth.


----------



## GMJ

Blimming mizzling/raining all morning here in west Wales so indoor stuff today I reckon.

I have the shower shampoo tray thingy to paint in the MH. What a stupid idea to put a chrome one in a shower cubicle! Aside from that Scrabble, exercises and reading Sunday and yesterday's papers.


----------



## baldlygo

Very sunny and 24c - but seems warmer :wave:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You can go right off some folk.


----------



## GMJ

baldlygo said:


> Very sunny and 24c - but seems warmer :wave:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just tried a time lapse out of the lounge windy, only 40 seconds long.

Press play and bottom right you can expand to full screen

https://www.dropbox.com/s/erz6nbfdga4mxup/20211007_144452.mp4?dl=0


----------



## GMJ

That was quite good Kev tbf...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I need to mess with the setting as I want to do the night sky and 166mb for 40 seconds is way OTT.

Got cool now so Liz has decided to mop the kitchen and bathroom floors and opened all the doors, why not do it earlier when the sun is out and the heat alone would dry them, no logic at all, I am now sat in a draught which just makes me colder than I would normally be.


----------



## baldlygo

This mantis was basking in the sun on top of our mailbox where a lizard normally sits.


----------



## patp

Misty this morning so Autumn is here.


----------



## GMJ

It's light enough to see now and its grey outside bordering on light blue, so maybe it wont rain today (west Wales).

The shorts and T shirts have another reprieve...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c but looks nice out there for now.


----------



## GMJ

Grey skies with a hint of blue. Should be set fair for the next 5 days now according to the weatherman! (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blue sky here with a bit of grey but it is a cool 9c, so got me furry knickers on.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## patp

Bit murky lurky here but due to brighten up


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Almost totally blue sky here now, still 9c though, I'm just watching a couple of planes fly across the sky to the south of us and it is amazing how far away they are from us, one is just above Sheffield and the other is over Buxton.


----------



## patp

The murky lurky turned into light rain for the whole of our dog walk yesterday  Once indoors it, of course, stopped.
Bright and dry this morning and set fair


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

T'was nicer an hour ago out the windy, a bit murkier now though puter says 6c and sunny, lots of con trails early on here, I'm sure it affects the local weather.


----------



## GMJ

Grey here in west Wales but no rain forecast.

It looks cool out there so this will be a test for my shorts and T shirt attire!


----------



## jiwawa

Have you been in shorts n Tshirt all this time Graham? I've only just donned mine after a while in 22° in Blanes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

S'warmed up a bit, just been for my blood doing and had the car windows open.


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Have you been in shorts n Tshirt all this time Graham? I've only just donned mine after a while in 22° in Blanes.


Yes - since April :grin2:

It was a bit nippy yesterday due to god: 6.5 degrees when we went out but lifted to a balmy 13.50 by the afternoon!


----------



## GMJ

Grey and cloudy but with no rain forecast today (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c and mostly sunny, yeah right, not out my window it isn't.


----------



## patp

Overcast and dry at the moment but chance of light rain later. Need to cut the rest of the grass but still too damp methinks.


----------



## greygit

Not scorchio today and sea very choppy with large breakers. 

Warming up here in the campo now 26C.:smile2:


----------



## baldlygo

The weather station is reading 26c but it is on a sunny balcony.


----------



## GMJ

It remained grey here all day with perhaps 1 minute of the sun breaking through. Its not been cold though so still in shorts and T shirt (I'll appraise the situation come November 1st if the weather is still holding). No rain though which is a bonus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's been cold and dark here all day, not good for my mood, I'd bugger off somewhere warm but Liz doesn't want to be far from her kids :roll: :roll:


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> It was a bit nippy yesterday due to god: 6.5 degrees when we went out but lifted to a balmy 13.50 by the afternoon!


Why does God get the blame for the cold but not the credit for the 13.5?!

(i know, I suspect it was a typo!)


----------



## aldra

Not bad until we came out of Asda with a load of shopping when the heavens opened 

And we were drenched packing it into bags in the back of the car

A fault with Asda , no packing stations

Fortunately Aldi does and we shop there mostly

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

jiwawa said:


> Why does God get the blame for the cold but not the credit for the 13.5?!
> 
> (i know, I suspect it was a typo!)












My word that is some typo...it should have read fog!!! :surprise:


----------



## patp

Sun peeping through clouds but quite chilly at 11C. Noticed that Molly dog had relocated, during the night, from her usual kitchen bed to the one in the lounge next to the radiator. Of course it was not on  She might need some PJ's.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast here in west Wales. No rain forecast again so hopefully Ill get some garden time in again today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c mostly cloudy so far.


----------



## raynipper

Need a few degrees lower as trying to clean all the bugs, moss, congealed wildlife from the runners and corner grooves in the conservatory is hot work. 
Just vacuumed round the whole house using the Hoover Bagless vac. But then take another hour to clean all five filters which were solid and I end up like a MacDonalds Flour Grader. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Grey and overcast here in west Wales. No rain forecast again so hopefully Ill get some garden time in again today.


No rain forecast yet...

...its bloody raining and has been all morning!!!


----------



## GMJ

Another grey start with no rain forecast....which normally means it will rain at some point! (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Last place I'd want to live is Wales, way too wet most of the time, plus there's all them there Welsh chaps n chapesses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

11c and mostly cloudy.


----------



## patp

Dry and warm


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Last place I'd want to live is Wales, way too wet most of the time, plus there's all them there Welsh chaps n chapesses.


...and we are most grateful for that!


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. 11C at them moment. Mini heatwave forecast but will believe it when we see it.


----------



## GMJ

Dry and grey with hints of blue out there at the moment (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

>>>


6c and clear here suns out but it does look cold out there.


----------



## raynipper

8c this am and thats the lowest it's been this autumn. But house still warm after conservatory heat yesterday. So no heating on yet.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

22c in Vilanova - sorry guys!


----------



## patp

No you're not Jean!  Enjoy!

Dry with light cloud. 6C. Supposed to warm up nicely though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

6c and partly cloudy.


----------



## raynipper

Thick fog and 8c at 7am. But now bright sun and 10c in 2.5 hours.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

It was a lovely day

Although to be fair I didn’t go out

Sandra


----------



## patp

Dry and cool. Bit cloudy.


----------



## raynipper

7c this am. Thats the coldest so far. But clear and bright again now.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Overcast which matches my mood as I have a hangover.😣


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c and sunny says the puter, it lies again, it peeing down and windy.


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures

Rain here, the sky tells me it's not going to be a great day. Day off the RV build today.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales but the forecast was promising...


...promising rain knowing our luck!


----------



## patp

Overcast skies but no rain forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

8c mostly cloudy, but it doesn't look too bad out there right now.


----------



## raynipper

Brrrrrrr 12c at midday. Don't expect much heat today.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Intermittent mizzle for us and its a bit =nobbling as well...so much so that I have changed out of my shorts and T shirt and am now in jeans and a rugby jersey. Gutted as I was hoping to get to Nov 1st this year without having to get my winter stuff out!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Having a bloody heatwave here Ray 10c.


----------



## jiwawa

Wet, grey start to the day but brilliant now. Says it's 20 but feels more. (Simat de la Valldigna)


----------



## raynipper

Looks like a film set Jean. Apart from the blue arrow.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Just for a change we have some rain here in west Wales.

Or should that be we(s)t Wales!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c wet n wild

Managed to get a shot through the rain drops.

It is a bit richer than this though


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. 10C at the moment.


----------



## baldlygo

Almost freezing this morning but turned into another nice day.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright. Temp 10C at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c bit cloudy bit sunny


----------



## JanHank

First ground frost of the year this morning +1.3°C blue sky next to no wind.
Pretty noisy start to my day.


----------



## GMJ

We have hazy sunshine here in west Wales...with showers forecast on and off all day!


----------



## greygit

Very chilly mornings now so SH has been booted up.:crying:


----------



## GMJ

Yes much cooler now here too. I caved in on Friday and changed out of my T shirt and shorts and am now in jeans. I was hoping to make it until 1st November this year but am too weak!!


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> Very chilly mornings now so SH has been booted up.:crying:


I´ve just had to open the door to let some heat out and fresh air in, we´ve been for a walk and its a really beautiful day, no wind so I didn´t need to put the flaps down on my hat to protect my ears as I have had to do for a few days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Yes much cooler now here too. I caved in on Friday and changed out of my T shirt and shorts and am now in jeans. I was hoping to make it until 1st November this year but am too weak!!


A fortnight.


----------



## raynipper

Just had a 10 min deluge. The sky opened and turned the roads into rivers. But back to blue skies again. Weird.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Showers on and off all day so the roof cleaning on the MH postponed again.

Oh well, I'll just have to watch some cricket on the telly instead....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

10c and cloudy


----------



## patp

Dry and bright. 8C at the moment but due to get into the low teens.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast here in west Wales but no rain forecast...


...we'll see about that!


----------



## JanHank

Overcast over here in East Germany :grin2:

Sky was clear and the moon was giving a lot of light during the night.


----------



## GMJ

Rain and when not raining, mizzle!

Why do I listen to the weather forecasts??!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz gives me a weather report several times a day, I just look put the weather.


----------



## greygit

Thunderstorms last night so frightened dog trembling on the bed.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

it says 15c mostly sunny on my puter, yet it is still dark outside.


----------



## GMJ

Another grey, misty, murky start here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

14c now.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7itnmkrqin0ki0t/20211027_074606.mp4?dl=0


----------



## GMJ

Grey, damp and murky today here in west Wales. Rain forecast all day so no playing outside today...


----------



## patp

Dry sunny and warm!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

7c and windy.


----------



## 242633

As the Two Ronnies said: 'It'll be dry in Rye, cool in Goole, choking 'em in Wokingham, killeng 'em in Gillingham, but, if you'tr going to Lissing Town, you'll need an umbrella ... :smile2:
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

13c and very cloudy now.


----------



## JanHank

I have just watched BBC weather and here you´re in for some rain. 
I have a pale blue sky, the temperature is 11° in the shade and the next 2 says they say will be the same.


----------



## patp

I can't believe what I am hearing on the news about flooding! It is wall to wall sunshine here in Norfolk and 15 C. Our small island certainly likes to throw in some wobblers. Hope everyone is all right?


----------



## GMJ

It was dry earlier this morning here but very windy. I even checked the grass to see if it had dried with the wind and contemplated giving it a cut. True to form though within 30 mins it was hoying it down and hasn't relented really all day.


----------



## 242633

We were at an 'Informal Gathering' [arranged when Formal Large Meetings were still banned under COVID Regs] at Hawick on 23rd June and the Flood Defence work that involved raising the river banks through the Town Centre by about 3 metres were going flat out, 7 days a week. To be fair, the works are not yet complete, but the Health Centre by the side of the River has flooded and preparations are under way to evacuate up to 500 other properties. In late June, there was some 4 metres of clear space/depth between the tp of the Fllod Defences and the river.

We also did a mini tour of Dumfries & Galloway in late August and drove along the A709 in the Lockerbie area after leaving the M74. To repeat that journey today, we would need to exchange Brunhilde for a barge. Think Venice with 30 mph Speed Limit signs poking out above the water line ...

Steve


----------



## patp

Dry with light cloud and a beautiful sunrise this morning.


----------



## raynipper

Cold, wet and windy again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Raining knives and forks here in west Wales.


----------



## raynipper

Wot again G. Going to be quite a shock when it does stop.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I'll let you know if it happens...if we are both still around that is!

The Welsh comedian Rhod Gilbert has a sketch about the weather in Wales using the immortal line (and I paraphrase) "How old were you before you knew that you could take off your cagoule?"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

15c raining and windy as usual at this time of year this high up.


----------



## GMJ




----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> I'll let you know if it happens...if we are both still around that is!
> 
> The Welsh comedian Rhod Gilbert has a sketch about the weather in Wales using the immortal line (and I paraphrase) "How old were you before you knew that you could take off your cagoule?"


I found the full quote...

_In the Bible, God made it rain for 40 days and 40 nights. That's a pretty good summer for Wales. That's a hosepipe ban waiting to happen. I was eight before I realised you could take a kagoule off.
_


----------



## GMJ

A misty start here in west Wales but that means no rain....yet!

It is forecast for showers across the whole day though!

is it summer yet?


----------



## patp

Showers here and very windy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've had to put the heating on up here.


9c and pi$$ing it down.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I've had to put the heating on up here.


Mrs GMJ has insisted we have the heating on for over a week now. Most evenings we have the wood burner lit too. She's a cold morsel whereas I would not bother until it got really cold. I have stopped wearing shorts and T shirts now though...which is quite weak of me as I still see loads of blokes still wearing them when out and about.

We had 700 litres of oil delivered the other day at 54.4ppl incl VAT. Earlier this year it was 36p and last year it was 22p! Hopefully that ll get us through to the spring now if we get away to Spain in January.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy at the moment but heavy rain forecast  Better get a shift on to walk the dogs before it arrives!


----------



## GMJ

It's just stopped stair-rodding it down here in west Wales. Showers forecast all day too.


----------



## JanHank

Sunshine


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Sunshine


Ah yes, I remember that....


----------



## patp

Didn't manage to dodge the heavy rain  My pet hate is when it is combined with strong winds so I am pretty fed up after walking the dogs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

8c and raining says the puter.


----------



## JanHank

13°c in the shade, nice and warm in the sun 0


----------



## 242633

8 degrees and hissing down, again ... We had 1/2 day's dry weather yesterday, so began cleaning up after the Tree Surgeon's visiton Friday. He'd missed a sizable horizontal root [he'll call back on Thursday with the Stump Grinder to deal with it], so I began to excavate along the sides with my pickaxe to reveal the extent of the root's travel ... I now have a drainage channel running copious amounts of rainwater down the garden slope towards the flat ... Oops

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c but starting to brighten up, I even turned the light off.


----------



## baldlygo

Autumn is definitely here.


----------



## jiwawa

Tipping it down en route from Spain to France.


----------



## JanHank

Not seen rain here for sometime, forecast says rain a lunch time, but at the moment pale blue sky with aeroplane streaks.
I hope the forecast is wrong because I want to give the grass another cut and I’ve cleaned a lot of windows over the last 3 days.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Howling wind and rain all night here.


----------



## GMJ

A blue sky start here in west Wales...





...with showers forecast though!


----------



## patp

Dry and bright and set to remain so


----------



## raynipper

This here yesterday after the morning deluge. Friends left in their motorhome and took the pics. Luckily our house is on elevated land.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Crikey Ray! Are most people on septic tanks in the area?


----------



## raynipper

Yes a lot still are Pat but the main drainage is in most villages and towns. It just small and isolates hamlets like ours where we still have tanks. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

All that concrete and tarmac, no where for the water to go, I´m surrounded by fields for the water to go, as are you I think Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jan but it still 'puddles' in dips and corners of fields when saturated.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan but it still 'puddles' in dips and corners of fields when saturated.
> 
> Ray.


There used to be ponds it the fields behind me, but I haven´t seen them for a few years now. In the winter they would ice over, Hans tried ice skating on one once when he was nearly 70, he didn´t try again :laugh: I gave the skates away not long ago.


----------



## patp

Those floods, mind you, are enough to overwhelm the sewage system so there is probably sewage in there too  People do not realise, when they hear or see flooding, that it most probably contains sewage. When it all goes away the residue is still there  Having had it happen to us I really sympathise with flood victims. They are often forgotten about when the flood water recedes but believe me that is when the horrible stuff starts


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> This here yesterday after the morning deluge. Friends left in their motorhome and took the pics. Luckily our house is on elevated land.
> 
> Ray.


Heavens Ray, where is that?


----------



## raynipper

jiwawa said:


> Heavens Ray, where is that?


About 5 mi from us at Bolleville and Haye de Puits Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Hope it's gone by the time I arrive!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean. 24 hours and just damp roads again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We had a lot less rain yesterday than forecast and as such I managed to rake up the dead leaves on the lawn and also cut back a tree that is next to where I park the MH. Any excuse to get my chainsaw out!

Green bin now full and awaiting emptying this morning...and only one more green bin collection after today until next March!


----------



## greygit

Scorchio, so tshirts and shorts again..


----------



## JanHank

No Poland yet, it’s very Misty along the river.
It’s raining enough to make a few puddles.


----------



## GMJ

A very misty start here on west Wales but at least it isn't raining. When the sun gets on the mist and burns it off it could be a nice day.


----------



## patp

Dry but frosty!


----------



## GMJ

Is that your first frost of the winter Pat?


----------



## patp

It is Ray. Temp is 1.2C. Forecast is dry for a while. I expect we will start to see some autumn colour now.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> It is Ray. Temp is 1.2C. Forecast is dry for a while. I expect we will start to see some autumn colour now.


Ray???

I'll take Gray (short for Graham) but I'm not sure whether to be insulted or honoured at being called Ray :wink2:

What do you think Ray? :grin2:


----------



## patp

Ha, ha! In my head I was saying "Graham" but my fingers said otherwise.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She's getting on and had a shock so be nice to the old girl > >

4c here but it's a lovely sunny day so anything could happen and probably will.


----------



## raynipper

I'm OK with being mistaken for younger and more affluent members Pat.

Cold here at 8c but sunny for now. Rain forecast for our walking this pm.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Affluent, I think you mean effluent Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Affluent, I think you mean effluent Ray.


Odd you should bring that up Kev. Another TWO great piles of dog poop found this am. Gate closed so they are coming from the field. Nothing on the camera except me picking it up.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I'm OK with being mistaken for younger and more affluent members Pat.


You forgot devilishly handsome as well :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Affluent, I think you mean effluent Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> You forgot devilishly handsome as well :grin2:


Hmm, the jury is out on that one til we see the evidence.


----------



## patp

Ray, could it be a loose dog that is let out, perhaps at night?


----------



## raynipper

Maybe Pat. Maybe two loose dogs. But at times the poop is covered up with gravel by a foot. Not always.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It´s turned out to be a wet day, just a constant light rain until about an hour ago.

Only just taken Motley out as he refused before :laugh:, not far, just our 1/4 of the village and would you believe 1,452 steps and I did 1, 115+ going up and down stairs this morning.


----------



## jiwawa

I think I've had my entire trip's rain in the last couple of days! Not great driving in that but needs must.


----------



## JanHank

Very foggy this morning, I can’t see much further than the end of my back garden. Forecast says the sun will be out at midday, I hope it’s right.


----------



## GMJ

Very foggy here too which normally means a decent start to the day when it burns off (west Wales).

It was a bit nobbling out in it yesterday min with temps down to 3.5 degrees. We avoided a frost though.


----------



## patp

Dry with a light frost. Possible rain forecast for later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

8c and partly sunny.


----------



## GMJ

A lovely clear start this morning her in west wales. looks as though we have had our first frost of the winter too. Hopefully it'll stay dry for a while as the grass needs a last cut before winter fully sets in.


----------



## patp

Dry start to the day but rain forecast for later. Looks like a wet dog walk this morning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looking good feeling cold.


----------



## JanHank

It´s raining on all the windows I cleaned at the weekend :frown2:.
Himself refuses to go out of the door, that's OK with me, when he's ready he will *go* in the garden, I have undisturbed piece because he's not worrying me to go outside to play.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite warm now although only 7c outside.


----------



## jiwawa

9° when I took the pic but it doesn't matter when you've bright sunshine n blue skies!


----------



## raynipper

We have now reached a dizzy 11c Jean. Hope you have both duvets on.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Got down to 1.5 degrees here this morning but perked up to around 11 later. Nice and sunny so I just mowed the lawns. The grass was dry enough but it may turn out to be the last cut of the year with frosts starting plus the ground is uber spongy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The sun has moved around far enough now to not get very much in the lounge, and the clouds are getting darker, I'll be putting the heating on once the temp drops to around 18-19c in the lounge.


----------



## patp

Wind and showers here all day

Why not let the room stat do the thinking for you Kev? You know, when the temperature drops it turns the heating on and when its warmed up it turns it off again!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I know how they work, but I don't like it controlling what happens, I prefer to control it then if the sun warms the lounge it can go off, but the hall where it is is quite cold so it'd be on for ages after the rest of the house is warm, it works off RF but it won't work in the lounge as the walls are too thick so it's just better if we leave it on manual and just do it ourselves, saves a bloody fortune too.


----------



## patp

I turn mine down until I get the right temperature in the lounge area. New bungalow has underfloor heating divided into "zones" with a stat in every zone. Not sure if it will be better or not but will let you know.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve got 8 thermostats downstairs an 3 up stairs. Time switch set so once the heating is turned on it stays on until the spring.
Have I mentioned it before I love my house and heating :grin2:


----------



## aldra

We heat mainly with the multi fuel burner

We have a large supply of wood, open the double doors to the main lounge and it heats the house enough to take off the chill

Switch on the heating for an hour curtesy of Alexa, and have a couple of of catilic gas fires which we occasionally use

We can afford to heat our house full time with central heating but we shouldn’t and don’t 

I worry for those who can’t and are cold

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A damp start here in west Wales. The forecast was for a drop of rain overnight but clearing up throughout the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It will be better, we turned all zones off except lounge and bathrooms.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

2c here in town frost on the roofs too, Brrr


----------



## GMJ

No rain forecast for us????

It's been raining for the last 10 minutes


----------



## GMJ

An overcast start here in west Wales with the odd shower going through today according to the forecast.

https://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/fun-stuff/20-kinds-rain-you-only-9801743


----------



## patp

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It will be better, we turned all zones off except lounge and bathrooms.


Is that underfloor heating? Do you have an ASHP?

Dry and cloudy here. Twas a lovely day yesterday  There were reports of the Arora Borealis being visible in Norfolk!


----------



## raynipper

Have you looked Pat?

Ray.


----------



## patp

raynipper said:


> Have you looked Pat?
> 
> Ray.[/QUOTE
> 
> Pictures were posted on FB and local tv.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> It will be better, we turned all zones off except lounge and bathrooms.


In the spirit of the times and with an eye on global warning, I suggested to Mrs GMJ that we turn all the zones down by 5 degrees and put an extra jumper on.

Now 'er being a bit of a posh bird, I think she told me to phuq off...at least I think that's how she would spell it! :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> Is that underfloor heating? Do you have an ASHP?
> 
> Dry and cloudy here. Twas a lovely day yesterday  There were reports of the Arora Borealis being visible in Norfolk!


Liz did a self build about a year before we met, it had a fancy boiler system which hardly ever worked properly, I said to just heave it out and fit a combi boiler, it was fine then, unfortunately, this house heating is really crap, the rads are all on internal walls and are imperial sizes making them a bitch to change out, we've done two so far, I prefer them under the windows, you have more furniture choices, but underfloor is by far the best as you don't need high temp water circulating just a nice ambient heat and it's toasty warm.

I wandered up to the tarn last night, but I think the fireworks and bonfires affected the sky and it was all cloudy, it was fine at 6pm, I got a crap video of some fireworks going off, here's a link.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lm6l9ta9uxn589w/20211105_184607.mp4?dl=0


----------



## greygit

We were going to start touring again as the MH has been in mothballs since Covid but the temerature has dropped in the last few days so we have decided to wait a few days and see what transpires weather wise. I supose that is the problem when the temperature has been in the thirties for months now that its in the 15C region its artic to us now.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ

Raining here again...I don't know why I listen to the weather forecast I really don't!


----------



## patp

Dry and bright but due to cloud over. No rain forecast though


----------



## GMJ

Cloud and blue sky mix here.

It's only a matter of time until it rains I guess!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

8c windy and rainy again, like bloody wales but with nicer people  >


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha ha, a whopping 12.5c here at the moment and weak sunshine. Not bad for time of the year but our son in Turkey had a BBQ on the beach with 28c yesterday.
I'm not really jealous.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 8c windy and rainy again, like bloody wales but with nicer people  >


That can't be right!

You are there....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ho Ho Ho   this is very true.


----------



## JanHank

First rain, then sunshine just long enough for us to have a walk by the river. 
Then came the huge rainbow from N to S so big it won’t fit into one shot, only lasted a few minutes then it poured with rain. 
Nice and warm in the house.:smile2:


----------



## aldra

Was a lovely November day here

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

A misty start here in west Wales so difficult to tell how it's going to turn out really!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c and sunny ish here, clouds clearing to the east revealing sunny sky, morning plane to Tenerife has just gone overhead, London to Glasgow in 2 minutes then nothing til around 10am


----------



## GMJ

The mist cleared but we now have low clouds and damp. Not a day for playing outdoors I'm afraid.

I just lit the wood burner...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dropped to 7c and really cloudy now.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright. 7.7C but light winds so doesn't feel too bad.


----------



## raynipper

Hummmmmm not wood burner weather yet G as ours eats wood and cooks the place. Can't get it to 'simmer'. So it's got to be really cold to light it.
Most of the time it's just a 2kw convector rad bringing the temp up from midday.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

11c now with rain coming surprise surprise..


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Hummmmmm not wood burner weather yet G as ours eats wood and cooks the place. Can't get it to 'simmer'. So it's got to be really cold to light it.
> Most of the time it's just a 2kw convector rad bringing the temp up from midday.
> 
> Ray.


Ours is well controllable fortunately Ray. I start it up on full chat to war the room then suffocate it so it puts out a background heat. It'll suck the juice out of the first load of logs (4-5) all day tbh.


----------



## GMJ

Misty and damp yet again, here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

12c and partly sunny this morning.

It's busy above, Chicago to Amman and Chicago to Tel Aviv.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright and not too cold at 10C.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and misty start here in west Wales with rain forecast for most of the day...just for a change


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dunno not crawled out yet.


----------



## GMJ

Do you not have windows in Yorkshire?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> Do you not have windows in Yorkshire?


why yes of course but, we also have curtains and blinds coz it's not a backward country with too many vowels > >


----------



## GMJ

...it's more the consonants you have to worry about here mate!

#we are awash with dd; ll; w's; and y's!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We like driving in wales but the signs are bloody hard work.


----------



## GMJ

I regularly test Mrs GMJ's pronunciation her being English.

Just for fun.


----------



## patp

Grey and drizzly


----------



## JanHank

This evenings sunset, Taken from outside the village.


----------



## jiwawa

Stunning photos Jan!


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. Not too cold.


----------



## GMJ

Our grey start has turned into....



















...wait for it...





















...drum roll....

























Rain!


----------



## patp

We were there before you Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

11c rain and showers, but it looks fine out of the windy, blue sky with clouds about 50 miles away, go the van repair bloke coming back today, looking at the fridge, step (goes in and out but not evenly) and for why the LB isn't charging when the engine is running.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy. Light winds.


----------



## JanHank

Almost noon and still foggy.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brr, 9c and very cloudy, might go out for lunch as the delivery just came.


----------



## mackre

It's too foggy today!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fog was forecast but not had any yet, lovely sunrise 11c cold and cloudy no wind or rain yet YET.

If I tip my screen away from me it looks more like what I actually see, IE really deep reds etc.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. Still mild at 11C. Be nice to see some sun. Just as the sun had set the clouds cleared to give some nice skies but all too late


----------



## GMJ

Mizzle (west Wales).


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dry and cloudy quite cold.


----------



## GMJ

A grey and misty start here in west Wales. No proper rain forecast for the next 5 days or so though.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright. Supposed to be sunny all day! Forecast is set fair if a little colder. 6.5C at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c cloudy breezy.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and misty again here in west Wales. Set to be dry for the morning with an occasional shower this afternoon, then a few days of dry forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Horrybubble dark cloudy windy and rainy 9c


----------



## GMJ

Started off misty and has been raining since half 10.


----------



## GMJ

Grey with a pathetic attempt at some blue here in west Wales. No rain yet...but give it time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

11c, very cloudy but some blue sky and a spoonful of sun, the clouds are really scudding along over the centre of the valley low down.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny with a breeze. I wish I had done some washing now.


----------



## jiwawa

Perishing here! I'm outside at a café waiting for the phone call to tell me my Aygo is ready after getting a 'wee stalk' (that cost over £100 +labour!) fitted. Wish he'd hurry up! That's 2 n a half hours!


----------



## GMJ

As we drove to Carmarthen n it rained. Tbf it stopped whilst we were in but now it's 'heavy' air...not quite man enough to be called mizzle but enough to put me off jet washing the patio at the mo.


----------



## JanHank

It’s been a very dull bit windy day, but at the moment I am sitting here with the door to the back garden wide open and it’s very pleasant here in the lounge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very unsettled this morning, 11c, gusty, dark clouds across the valley, partly sunny overhead.


----------



## GMJ

Grey all day but no rain to speak of. Cold mind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Same here, just gray and mizerabubble.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and quite chilly.


----------



## GMJ

A bright, dry, shiny start here in west Wales....for a change!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dry no wind blue sky sun on its way up, 4c with ground frost.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Kev but it's a chilly windy drizzle here and just stepping outside feels freezing even though it's 9c.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry and cold with showers which, of course, arrived while out on a dog walk across the wide open fields. Beautiful rainbow to make it slightly better.


----------



## GMJ

Bewtiful it is yer mind, bewtiful...

11 degrees and bright and sunny


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bright and sunny but only 6c up here, off for shopping and lunch.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but chilly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto here 4c frost on all the cars in the street.


----------



## GMJ

A bright, crisp start here in west Wales. We had our second frost of the winter overnight. Looks nippy out there!


----------



## raynipper

Only 6c this am when we left for my PET scan at 9.05. All done and CD of the scans supplied by 9.30 and 8c but sunny. Scan results in post.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a beautiful morning


----------



## GMJ

Bloody nobbling yer...log burner was lit at 9.30!

Bloody nobbling up in my exercise room/man cave too. I've put out some socklets and dug out my exercise running leggings ready for the next session.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Up to a balmy 7c here now but it has been warm enough in the lounge to open a window briefly.


----------



## GMJ

Just been out for an hours walk in the forest. Lovely out there now: cold but sunny.


----------



## JanHank

Just had my first Viking chess practice, -----my tiny hand is frozen----


----------



## GMJ

Another sharp frost here overnight in west Wales. Bright and sunny but looks nobbling out there...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3c and cloudy here, brrr.


----------



## patp

Beeautiful day here. Sunshine with some actual warmth in it and no wind


----------



## GMJ

It's clouded up here. temp around 5.5 degrees. Just lit the wood burner.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales. No frost overnight. Should be clear this morning with rain coming in from 2.00 onwards according to Derek the weatherman on the telly!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

6c and cloudy, but what beautiful clouds they are with the red sun hitting them from the west low down, spectaclear, and as we are under the great circle route for US to EU we see all the early morning planes contrails highlighted in red, Virgin Dreamliner 787 NY to Manchester just gone over


----------



## GMJ

Looks like a very light frost overnight and bluish skies now, here in west Wales. No rain forecast today but some rubbish coming in from tomorrow I think.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. Chilly at 3 C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1c here, very hard frost last night, clear blue sky, no wind.


----------



## raynipper

Keep it Kev. We are again a very tropical 8c at 10am. But forecast some sun this pm.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Managed to get a dry-ish morning and around 9 degrees but...






...its vile now: very windy and rain showers.


----------



## 242633

Laughed out loud at this Tweet this morning, in response to the Storm Warnings. It's not quite verbatim, but close enough ...


'Police have advised us if travelling today, to take a snow shovel, a Warning Triangle, a Torch, a HiVis Vest, a blanket, and 24 hours supply of food and water. I felt such a fool standing at the Bus Stop ....' )


Steve


----------



## GMJ

Very good


----------



## patp

Cold and wet morning. Just cold in afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

We went from a bright sunny morning at 10-11 degrees to a howling wind with rain, hail and sleet at 4-5 degrees, yesterday.

Too early to say what's out there at the mo but it sounds very windy.


----------



## raynipper

Yep even here howling at 5c.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I think France and Germany will cop it next but hopefully you might escape the worst where you are Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Cherbourg is not called the Town of the Umbrella for nothing G. Sticking out into the channel we can get some storms although Jersey weather mostly.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Furry muff!


----------



## patp

Dry but cold, 2C. Strong winds forecast but calm so far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Weve had 3 inches of snow and we have a power cut so unless I go Down to the van no morning cuppa


----------



## patp

What!!! Sorry to hear that Kev. Do you have alternative heating?


----------



## JanHank

I read it’s been bad in Cumbria since yesterday evening with wind and snow. 
I hope I haven’t got the calm before the Storm because at the moment it’s very pleasant with a light cloud covering that the sun can get through, no wind forecast, just a 9 kmph breeze and this afternoon light rain it says. 
Snow forecast on Wednesday, but still no strong wind so hopefully Arwin will pass me by.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Weve had 3 inches of snow and we have a power cut so unless I go Down to the van no morning cuppa


Don't you have a generator, if not I'd say it's time to invest in one. We've had one for years, but last time it was tested, about a year ago, it lost petrol when the fuel was turned on so it's Just prompted me to get it fixed.

With all the power cuts the UK have why ever haven't they put the cables underground.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> What!!! Sorry to hear that Kev. Do you have alternative heating?


Duvet and we have a gas fire in the lounge, but no point in lighting that just to stare out of the window.

Some silly bugger seems to think we all have generators standing by.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Don't you have a generator, if not I'd say it's time to invest in one. We've had one for years, but last time it was tested, about a year ago, it lost petrol when the fuel was turned on so it's Just prompted me to get it fixed.
> 
> With all the power cuts the UK have why ever haven't they put the cables underground.


Why would we need one? Not had power cut for decades.


----------



## raynipper

Yes I bought a 3.5kw generator ten years ago when we got 3ft. snow and the power was off for 4 days. Only time it's been run is to check all working. 
But after running it for 5 mins I always turn the fuel off and let it run dry to prevent crud build-up in the carburettor. Same as any garden motor thats not used regularly.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Why would we need one? Not had power cut for decades.


We haven't had a powercut here since we arrived either, but if we do it's there, I think we used it twice in the UK.
Oh I Tell a fib, it was used here to drive the thingy to drill for the well because the chaps own generator failed. :laugh: worked fine with an adapter plug as well.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes I bought a 3.5kw generator ten years ago when we got 3ft. snow and the power was off for 4 days. Only time it's been run is to check all working.
> But after running it for 5 mins I always turn the fuel off and let it run dry to prevent crud build-up in the carburettor. Same as any garden motor thats not used regularly.
> 
> Ray.


I can't comment on the running routine Ray as I have never used it, Hans was the Operator, I'm sure he knew what to do.


----------



## GMJ

A blue/grey start here in west Wales. No wind to speak of.


----------



## patp

Snowing! Very gently but still the white stuff. A farmer neighbour always was glad to see it in November because he said "let's get it over with". Hope he is right. We do have a small generator that we use if we are away and off grid.


----------



## Drew

I have three " Emergency 13A Sockets" in our home, two in the kitchen for fridge and freezer and one in the utility room for the boiler. During a power cut I can connect them to the generator to give us necessary power. 

Who has said generators were useless?


----------



## raynipper

Well prepared Drew. I do have my multi outlet 50m extension lead at the ready. Just in case as the genny is in the shed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No genny but may look for a used Honda one as a backup as this sort of thing will only get worserer, -2 here, icy underfoot (obs) getting one of these, cheap enough so you can warm food.

https://www.millets.co.uk/15895048/...9roTraVFATyWjFmm_vYaAibuEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

£16.95 delivered.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has just started to snow again, I'm feeling pretty **** right now, a bit shaky, head's a bit Wooley (shut up) ribs quite some but no bruising, left hand quite banged up.


Bit of a bugger as we have booked into a hotel or something in Wrexham for tomorrow night, then on to Chester on Tuesday.


----------



## patp

Load up on pain relief, if you are allowed, Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Took two Codamol about 08:30 making me a bit drowsy and Wooley.


----------



## GMJ

6 degrees here but no wind.

Plenty of woolly sheep though....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Welly time for you then eh?


Baa Ram Ewe.


----------



## GMJ

Ah yes Kev the old ones...

...are indeed, the oldest!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well, I wouldn't want you to ruin your new ones, and don't forget to get a longer string so you can run after them fasterer.


----------



## GMJ

Yawn!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah makes me tired and I don't have to run after mine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-3c here right now 4am, no clouds, lots of stars.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> -3c here right now 4am, no clouds, lots of stars.


Sounds as if you had a bad night Kev, are bits of you hurting that you didn't know you had?

Bit foggy here.


----------



## patp

Dry but cold, 0.8C. Forecast is good.


----------



## GMJ

A heavy frost overnight and the skies are grey at the mo. could go either way today here in west Wales.


----------



## fdhadi

-3 here with a bit of a red sky. Looks lovely.


----------



## Penquin

South of France and ITS SNOWING.

The first snow since 2012 that is settling, maximum temperature this afternoon forecast to be 3C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz got up so I went back to bed about 6:30 just got up, knee, thumb and chest very hurty still, I'll survive, car snowed in so trip cancelled til next week now.


----------



## baldlygo

Down to -2.6c in the night.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz got up so I went back to bed about 6:30 just got up, knee, thumb and chest very hurty still, I'll survive, car snowed in so trip cancelled til next week now.


FFS Kev just man up will you....


----------



## GMJ

-2 overnight and now its risen to a heady 1 degree here. Grey cloudy skies with no hint of blue.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

'koff


----------



## GMJ

Coughing now as well?? Man flu?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Man up.


----------



## GMJ

Not me numptybollocks...you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

numptybollocks!! numptyeffinbollocks you tart!! for some reason both Liz and I have had a lot of congestion for ages, so light coffin is a sound we both hear, but when you have hurty ribingtons, it ain't no joke, which if you ever had them you'd no now bugger off and go find your Wooley friends, get your sling back wellies on.


----------



## GMJ

I'm trying to find a very tiny violin to play for you Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Go on   I'll bite. Why?


----------



## GMJ

Because of your tales of woe, silly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You have been telling a few too lately, did I get on at you?


----------



## GMJ

Open season Kev....go for it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't be arsed, too easy a target, the sheep would not like to see you crying.


----------



## GMJ

What do you call 3 sheep tied to a lamppost in Wales?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

They have lampposts in Wales? Doesn't this modern technology confuse and frighten the natives?


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> What do you call 3 sheep tied to a lamppost in Wales?


A leisure centre :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> They have lampposts in Wales? Doesn't this modern technology confuse and frighten the natives?


Haven't you got any stairs you need to go and fall down Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't forget I know where you live now > >


----------



## GMJ

ooooo...good point!!

Mind you...


...On balance I think I'll take my chances!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

On balance it would mean me coming to Wales to duff you up, and I have a sore fum, (never bled so much) so I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## GMJ

You? Duff me up?









In fact...

...have another one









You're a funny guy Kev...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Right that's it the lads will be round later.










And if that doesn't work I'll send Marlon round.


----------



## GMJ

very good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I try to keep you amused











And in Wales.


----------



## GMJ

Normal service resumed there


----------



## GMJ

Bloody raining here in west Wales. I wanted to get out and set some mole traps too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

10c here, cloudy and I feel really cold today, my left leg is normally icy anyway though due to nerve damage in my spine.


----------



## GMJ

Just as well you are bear and not a dog otherwise you'd have been out down by now Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

People try to put us down, just because we .......................


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy. 10C. Rain was forecast so got all togged up for it and nuffin happened.


----------



## GMJ

*People try to put us down, just because we .......................*

You? Get a round in?

Not what I've heard...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hiss off bloody energizer bunny.


6c and dry for now.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks!

Grey and windy here in west wales, with numerous showers forecast for the whole day.


----------



## patp

Dry at the moment but very windy!


----------



## JanHank

´Orribly due and wet, hasn´t stopped. drizzling yet. I took Motley and he did the essentials at 9 am I imagine he has been in his corner ever since, came out to greet me when I came home and now he's back in the corner.


----------



## JanHank

I have just had 3 text messages one after the other each saying ---- 
Warning! Strong winds during the day, overnight and tomorrow (01/02/.12) Possible traffic disruption and power outage.

Hardly a breath of wind out there, only vehicles that have passed my window while I have been here this morning are a bin lorry and delivery vans :laugh:
The messages come from Poland.


----------



## GMJ

I just went outside as it wasn't raining, so I could load our stuff back into the MH (which we took out whilst it was in the dealers) and the second I had opened the garage door it started again.

Totes amazeballs!!!


----------



## JanHank

I am sitting in the quiet and suddenly I hear the wind, I hope its not going to get too bad or I may have to put a weight on Mots tail to hold him down when he goes out later.

My thermometer says it´s 7°C out, the weather on internet says its 9°C with wind
SW 25 km/h 
Gusting 50 km/h


----------



## JanHank

I woke up at 3,30 and it sounded as if my neighbour had his boom boom music on in his garage, he hadn’t of course, it was the stormy wind, so strong it brought the temperature down 2° in the house. It’s still very windy, but I can’t hear it in the house anymore.


----------



## patp

Dry but cold 1.3C. Forecast says sleet showers followed by snow showers this morning! Georgia might have to wear her coat. Mind you a bit of cold might lift a little weight from her. It is amazing how she has acquired a covering of flesh since being spayed. Nothing to worry about yet but needs monitoring.


----------



## GMJ

A grey start here in west Wales with no frost overnight nor rain at the moment.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

0c, and cloudy cept I see no clouds yet.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Dry but cold 1.3C. Forecast says sleet showers followed by snow showers this morning! Georgia might have to wear her coat. Mind you a bit of cold might lift a little weight from her. It is amazing how she has acquired a covering of flesh since being spayed. Nothing to worry about yet but needs monitoring.


Our 2 white bitches were spayed, Shade was castrated and non of them put on weight.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Here's an odd thing, never seen anything like this before, I think it's just a contrail that is caught in the sun but I see contrails all day most days.

Line is a phone wire.


----------



## raynipper

You got a phone? Lucky devil.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Got a line at least.


----------



## GMJ

A lovely bright day here today. Managed to spend most of it outside as well (gardening and a walk after lunch). Must be 5 degrees or less though as the boiler keeps cutting in on frost watch.


----------



## JanHank

It’s still very windy. What I forgot to say this morning is, when I looked out at 3.30 the sky was absolutely clear and the stars bright as polished silver, then all day has been clouds that moved very fast so the sun shone for a good part of the day, not out door weather though as it’s still very windy. It has been a very clear day, I think the wind has cleaned the air.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody perishing here, Lizs laptop just died, I've tried to sort it out but it just keeps going from reset windows to diagnosing problem then reset windows again, local PC shop said £70 for a 128 SSD and a fresh install should sort it, it's a 2010 laptop so if she gets any more life out of it it'll be good, trouble is she keeps dropping it on the floor.


----------



## GMJ

A low, misty start here in west Wales with blue skies above currently. Rain is forecast for this morning though.


----------



## 242633

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bloody perishing here, Lizs laptop just died, I've tried to sort it out but it just keeps going from reset windows to diagnosing problem then reset windows again, local PC shop said £70 for a 128 SSD and a fresh install should sort it, it's a 2010 laptop so if she gets any more life out of it it'll be good, trouble is she keeps dropping it on the floor.


Dropping them on the floor does laptops no good. Mine has half of the fan/power cover missing after one drop too many and the keyboard is dying by instalments, including the spacebar that keeps sticking, as does the 'e', 's' and the hyphen and zero buttons have failed [that's why I use square brackets and also have to edit so many posts!]. I use the laptop keyboard in conjunction with the Accessibility equivalent to produce the zeros and hyphens. Pretty poor quality product for a £650 laptop bought new in March 2017, and I doubt that the component quality has improved in the interim ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank

Funny weather up there Steve :grin2:

A very, very light snow shower in the night, temp. -1° so it´s not going away.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast now. Looks like the forecast was right!


----------



## erneboy

Sunny again.


----------



## bilbaoman

Normal 100% cloud 13c you know what they say in Spain the north as the landscape but no sun the south as no landscape but sun


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> Normal 100% cloud 13c you know what they say in Spain the north as the landscape but no sun the south as no landscape but sun


I think _they_ are wrong :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Grey all day with some pathetic attempts at rain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Absotively awful today, been raining all night, very windy & quite cold and it's very dark.


----------



## GMJ

Bright but with showers here in west Wales


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny so far.


----------



## JanHank

`Orrible, dull, misty in the distance, but no wind.

I´m going to put my pretty lights on after lunch, which is late, lunch I mean, I didn´t have breakfast until nearly 11 o'clock after lazing in bed till 10.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Says it's 10c here but outside in the chill wind it feels like ZERO.!!

It's days like this when you listen to the engine turning over and decide if the old battery is on it's last legs.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Storm thunder and lightning yellow warning for 5 metre waves but not cold 12c


----------



## JanHank

*It has arrived*

My winter wonderland.

Now it can bu##er off till the same time next year :frown2:


----------



## GMJ

We are set for another day of sunshine and showers I think, here in west Wales. The sun isn't quite up yet but the sky is mostly blue at the mo.


----------



## jiwawa

Gorgeous Jan! Beautiful sun here in Belfast but a really cold wind.


----------



## GMJ

A beautifully sunny day here. So much for showers...thus far that is!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> A beautifully sunny day here. So much for showers...thus far that is!


I am willing to put myself out and drive all the way over there to pee on you from a great height :nerd:>


----------



## GMJ

Thanks!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No problem it what friendship is all about.


----------



## erneboy

Sunny here but cold, only 16 degrees. Windy.


----------



## 242633

4 degrees and raining quite heavily with a wind blowing down the Firth of Forth. 'Pure dead Baltic' Might reach 6 degrees around lunchtime during the 2 or 3 hours of 'daylight'

Solar Panel was showing 11.39v output at 9am [when the light was better!] or 2.3v below the Leisure Battery. Thinkit just wanted a lie in ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank

A few flakes of snow floated down while we were out, it is a lot brighter than yesterday, but still 100% cloud cover.
The temperature is only just above freezing, no wind and it really doesn't feel that cold.


----------



## GMJ

It's a horrible day out there today: Storm Barryd...sorry...Barra has hit!

It's very dark; raining; and very windy here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dark but dry in mold, just having breakfast then off to Mold.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

DOH!! Chester


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> DOH!! Chester


Why don´t you just edit your post Kev?

What a difference in the temperature today, there´s a bit of wind and it cuts like a knife so flaps down again this morning (on my hat).
The snow has gone form the road, my drive all hard places, it´s just hanging about on grass and fields now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too much faffing around on the phone, Dry in Chester right now but peed down all the way here a bit windy but not blowing me frock up.


----------



## raynipper

Severe gusting winds up to now with torrential rain forecast. 9c but feels much colder.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Funny how one acclimatises to temperatures, one of our neighbours has just arrived from the UK and is now sitting out in the sun in just a pair of shorts. We on the other hand have dropped the summer clothing and are wrapping up more now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Peeing it down and really windy now, gone into the cathedral for refreshments.


----------



## dghr272

Storm Barra building now dark and grey, Driving rain with 50mph winds, bleak bleak and bleaker.

Terry


----------



## JanHank

dghr272 said:


> Storm Barra building now dark and grey, Driving rain with 50mph winds, bleak bleak and bleaker.
> 
> Terry


:grin2:


----------



## bilbaoman

A grey day with showers but temp is 18c


----------



## 242633

2 degrees temperature, wind gusting to around 45mph and raining like we've never had any. And this is before Storm Barra makes its official entrance ... Something of a fresh feel to the wind whistling under the main door and nipping at the ankles, but we do live in an efficient COVID protection environment with air changes every 5 seconds or so ... It won't be the COVID that gets us, more likely pneumonia or hypothermia!


Steve


----------



## GMJ

It's grim out there. It's normally getting light by now but it's still dark. We have rain and wind as well so Barra is still feeding us here in west Wales and we definitely do not want more!*









* Welsh play on words as bara is Welsh for bread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

4c and cloudy, very cloudy and very dark peeing it down too.


----------



## greygit

Very breezy here but sunny so nice out of the wind.


----------



## JanHank

This is a day old people should stay indoors, good job I´m not an old people yet.

Although its only -1° as usual because of the wind it feels considerably colder.

If anyone wants to shoot there own wild goose or 10 for Christmas, part of the field behind me is black with them. There are a few thousand of them at a guess.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha Jan, we currently have about a dozen Egrets and 6c here. Not sure what they would taste like.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It stopped raining and the sun made a brief appearance. Still windy and grey though and I suspect we haven't seen the last of the rain today. No outdoors play today so lunch followed by Scrabble and then a film on Netflix I think.


----------



## 242633

A dreich day in Scotland, just for a change, although the wind speed has dropped to a mere bluster. The Solar Panel did stagger into life on the M/Home, but not for long enough to register any charging time for the Leisure Battery, so we took Brunhilde to the supermarket for the 'Click & Collect' shopping; then we wandered down to the Post Office to send the GB & Ecosse stickers to our French motorhoming colleague, in case COVID kills off our visit to Europe this year.


'Be still my beating heart' is not necessary, more a case of summoning the Cardiac Response Team to check for a pulse ... Irony is, tomorrow, I'll reflect on today and think, 'That's the excitement over for the week, then' :wink2:


Steve


----------



## bilbaoman

Wet and windy cold only consulation daughter is in Tel Aviv today and the weather is the same


----------



## GMJ

marchie said:


> A dreich day in Scotland, just for a change, although the wind speed has dropped to a mere bluster. The Solar Panel did stagger into life on the M/Home, but not for long enough to register any charging time for the Leisure Battery, so we took Brunhilde to the supermarket for the 'Click & Collect' shopping; then we wandered down to the Post Office to send the *GB* & Ecosse stickers to our French motorhoming colleague, in case COVID kills off our visit to Europe this year.
> 
> 'Be still my beating heart' is not necessary, more a case of summoning the Cardiac Response Team to check for a pulse ... Irony is, tomorrow, I'll reflect on today and think, 'That's the excitement over for the week, then' :wink2:
> 
> Steve


GB or the new UK ones Steve?:smile2:


----------



## JanHank

I will never understand the weather, today its not risen above freezing and earlier I said so cold old people should stay indoors,
it´s now -1° the wind has dropped to 16 kmph and it feels reasonably mild out not a freezing temperature.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> GB or the new UK ones Steve?:smile2:


 Sent the old GB Stickers, Graham. My French female motorhome colleague, Frankie, is quite the Anglophile and had a magnetic GB sticker on her Van [think it may be a Kangoo conversion]. Some lowlife stole her magnetic GB sticker about 2 weeks ago, and she emailed us asking if we would act as a PO Box for delivery of a replacement if she could find a new GB sticker online [Frankie had rendered the same service to us when I realised too late that I needed a Crit Air vignette for our original departure date of 25th November!]

Passing on a pair of GB Stickers [one traditional Black letters on white background; the other a GB in an elipse of stars on the EU blue background], saved us the need to dump them, and we also bought an Ecosse Adhesive sticker as a wee 'thank you' for Frankie's help with the Crit Air vignette.

Then I looked at the UK sticker attached to [yet another] pair of headlamp convertors and found that it was magnetic ... Next 'battery charge' saunter will be a return to Halfords to buy an adhesive [Y]UK sticker. Hours of fun to be had! :grin2:

Steve


----------



## raynipper

I bought two magnetic GB stickers last month but sadly they arrived far larger than I want at 14cms. I had hoped they were the small ones for the car. Might go and just slap them on the next Gendarme van I see.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Be sure to let us know which prison to visit Ray!!


----------



## JanHank

It´s snowing and looks as if its going to keep snowing, there´s already a white carpet everywhere and its only been falling for half an hour.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5c here very dark and moody looking looks like it might rain


----------



## GMJ

Started off blue; now grey; rain forecast here in west Wales.


----------



## bilbaoman

This is the seventeenth day of rain red alert for flooding in Bilbao tonight at high tide


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> This is the seventeenth day of rain red alert for flooding in Bilbao tonight at high tide


Oh dear, I hope you are not one of the houses in danger.


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> Oh dear, I hope you are not one of the houses in danger.


We live out of Bilbao on the Coast on top of the cliffs so no problem


----------



## GMJ

Glaw!


----------



## JanHank

Snow, snow, snow, I can wash my hands my face my feet in snow.
I could even have a shower in it as it´s still coming down.
As always even though it´s minus out there it doesn't feel all that cold.

Internet says it´s -2° my thermometer says, it need a new battery.:laugh:


----------



## GMJ

I just nipped out to put the heating on in the MH. Its still dark here in west Wales but not raining yet.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. Forecast that we might see the sun later on


----------



## JanHank

two pictures for you to see.

So you see what I see :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Whilst I was taking pictures just over an hour ago my silly 82 year old next door neighbour who can´t walk far without her walking trolly was shovelling a path all along the road next to her property while it was still snowing, nobody walks along this road in this weather. About an hour later and its all filled in again and when/if the snowplough comes along it will dump all the snow on her property. Silly woman.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3c clear with a little cloud no wind.


----------



## bilbaoman

Raining this is now day 18 of rain 12c will probably go out to rescue a few moles from drowning and send them to Wales for rehoming


----------



## GMJ

Bring 'em on. 6 more traps arrived whilst I was away which will be deployed today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

4c and sunny

View over my laptop.


----------



## GMJ

Overcast but not too chilly here in west Wales. No rain forecast.


----------



## JanHank

Thursday night was a beautiful clear night with a big moon, not quite full, last night no moon or stars to be seen, but the moon is strong enough to make it quite light. Yesterday quite a bit of sun.
Overcast this morning, looks pretty miserable, but mild @ 7°c. Wind forecast for tonight, but not strong I don’t think 22kmph gusting at 45 so that do say.


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast. Was forecast to be foggy but I can see quite a way.


----------



## GMJ

Its a lovely day here in west Wales. Blue skies with some light wispy clouds ; no wind; and not too nippy.


----------



## jiwawa

We walked up the Belfast hills this morning - quite dense fog, certainly no views.


----------



## GMJ

We had a sharp frost overnight here in west Wales. Looms a bit parky out there now but blue skies all around. I just lit the wood burner so we'll be quite toasty!


----------



## patp

Horrible grey murky day


----------



## JanHank

It’s a full moon and so bright the Strasser difficult to find.


----------



## GMJ

Overcast here in west Wales. No rain but a little wind. Looks like a typical benign December day out there.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> It's a full moon and so bright the Stars are difficult to find.


That was last night.

This morning it´s a blue sky with a few dotted grey clouds and a slightly cool breeze.


----------



## raynipper

Just had rain last night here in Cascais and suddenly many motorists are fiddling with their wipers that obviously don't get used much. Steady stream of drivers visiting the car spares shop across the road from us and coming out with new blades as forecast is wet for 10 days.!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It´s the shortest day today so up earlier to make the best of it :grin2:.

There has been a sprinkling of snow, looks like a bit too much icing sugar on a bun. 
I had made up my mind to go shopping today so I hope there won´t be anymore.


----------



## patp

Overcast but dry.


----------



## baldlygo

Lovely blue sky and bright sunshine but -


----------



## GMJ

A bewtiful day yer in west Wales...bewtiful mind!

Blue skies; wispy cloud but it is a bit Pearl Harbour though...


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast with rain forecast here in west Wales. No sign of the rain at the moment though with last nights frost still hanging around too.


----------



## patp

Bright and beautiful here in Norfolk.


----------



## raynipper

Wet, windy with the waves eroding the coastline into grotesque shapes but 17c.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz and I had a big discussion about this and we came to the conclusion that we are not going to have weather up here anymore as it is rarely just right, so stuff the Met office, they can send it all darn sarf as they need toughening up.


----------



## JanHank

It’s a cold and frosty morning, weather that goes with the time of year. -4°C , even though the sun is not over the horizon yet I can see it’s all very frosty white out there. 
Forecasts light snow this evening and all through the night so how deep it will be tomorrow who knows, My visitors that arrive this evening may have to dig us out.


----------



## GMJ

The weather is minging here in west Wales. Not too cold at 10 degrees but mizzle and grey and overcast. I've just lit the wood burner so we'll be nice and toasty for the rest of the day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We decided to come put as I've been pretty housebound lately, we're in Skipton and its peeing down.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We decided to come pout as I've been pretty housebound lately, we're in Skipton and its peeing down.


Because its awkward to alter on your mobile :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> Pudsey_Bear said:
> 
> 
> 
> We decided to come pout as I've been pretty housebound lately, we're in Skipton and its peeing down.
> 
> 
> 
> Because its awkward to alter on your mobile /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

I found the SwiftKey keyboard made all the difference to how easily I could communicate on the mobile. I added the 4 direction keys so I can easily move back, forward, up, down and navigate to a mistake to put it right. (I don't always see the mistake tho, which I'm sure you've noticed!)


----------



## GMJ

We have had mizzley drizzley crud all day. Fingers crossed for a walk out in the forest tomorrow morning prior to the start of the big eat!


----------



## JanHank

It started to snow at 4pm and still is so maybe the forecast is right and it will snow all night.
Hopefully not causing disruption on the roads because my people are on their way still.


----------



## GMJ

Do you have a white Christmas most years Jan?


----------



## JanHank

No, the first year 2005 it snowed on boxing day and lasted until March, 2010 we also had snow for Christmas, after that I honestly can´t remember snow at Christmas, the *real *snow usually arrives mid January.

This was 19th Dec. 2010


----------



## GMJ

Wowser!!!


----------



## jiwawa

That looks fabulous Jan!


----------



## JanHank

A couple of inches of snow, not sure if it will stay for Christmas Day.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast here in west Wales, with rain forecast to move in later this morning and stay on and off for the next 5 days.

Hopefully we'll get out before it starts this morning then this afternoon it'll be wet on the outside and wet on the inside


----------



## 242633

Another day of heavy rain and very limited daylight, so the winter rice crop should get a boost. The forecast tomorrow is for a day without rain, and I hope that Enya will mark the occasion and sing it for us before the rain returns on Boxing Day.Much more of this and I'll need to change my name to Webb ...:laugh:

But are we downhearted? Yes :wink2:
Steve


----------



## patp

Cloudy here in Kent with the sun trying to peep through. Georgia thought fit to mark the 2 year anniversary of her magical 24 hour disappearance by going for a swim in the river! Lovely to have a smelly wet dog in the truck and then in the van


----------



## raynipper

You have just reminded me Pat of one of the doubtful pleasures.

Ray.


----------



## patp

The joy outweighs the nuisance Ray. She is fast asleep on the sofa now


----------



## JanHank

It´s snowing.


Leon and I have just returned from walking the dogs, it´s horrible wet snow coming down, horrible sloshy snow underfoot so can you imagine 4 sodden wet dogs, thank goodness 2 are small with short coats, the biggest one is a short coated Lab, Motley is probably the lightest of the 4 with the longest coat, so 4 wet towels later they are in the warm workshop drying off before allowed in the house. 

This is Sandy, I would love to have her for a month and teach her some manners :grin2:, a lovely soft cuddly dog, but scatty.


----------



## raynipper

Howling gales hammering the Algarve this morning. Waves crashing onto the beach undermining restaurants and bars. Palm trees wobbling about and tables and chairs being scattered across the streets.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Blimey Ray. Hope you stay safe.

Heavy rain here overnight so we added that to the traffic and barking dogs but I did sleep most of the night. Supposed to be dry to today and we won't be allowing Georgia anywhere near the river!


----------



## jiwawa

I walked home from my son's this evening, got absolutely soaked! He wanted me to stay but I'd rather have my own bed. I thought I'd taken my wet-gear trousers but hadn't, so had to peel the jeans off me!


----------



## JanHank

Good morning from a very cold and frosty Brandenburg, -13.1° on my thermometer, the sky is Christel clear and the trees are all frosty white and the ground still white with snow.


----------



## patp

Not raining yet. It is waiting for the morning dog walk I expect


----------



## GMJ

Grey, overcast with occasional showers today in west Wales. Not too cold though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

4 inches of snow overnight but its raining now so soon be wented.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 4 inches of snow overnight but its raining now so soon be wented.


That was what I assumed would happen here Kev, but then the temperature dropped so rapidly the melted snow turned to ice and the remaining snow is so hard the dogs make no imprints in it.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Grey, overcast with occasional showers today in west Wales. Not too cold though.


Same here G but looks promising later.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Apart from Chrismas day all we have had is thick fog for over a week.


----------



## 242633

We managed a couple of hours of sunshine, so took the chance to get the [too short] stepladders out and lunged at the Solar Panel with the Telescopic Bodywork cleaning brush and some clear water' It's about 4 months since the Panel was last cleaned [more thoroughly!] but I did remove a couple of mucky/dusty bits, so the Panel should perform a we bit better. Still on 'Bulk Charge' at the moment and has roared ahead to generate 30Wh and hit the giddy heights of 14w output at the Panel. Might have another hour of daylight to squeeze a little more charge for the Battery!

And then we retrieved the Bins from the end of the lane ... Sunshine and excitement; what more can a man ask for? Answers on a postcard to 37. Letsby Avenue ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

We had a third day of rain here in west Wales.

Forecast is pretty crap for the next 5 days as well....


----------



## jiwawa

I actually saw a bit of blue sky today woohoo!


----------



## patp

Rain, rain and more rain in Kent. I think it is the same in Norfolk though.


----------



## JanHank

The weather here has been absolutely beautiful, as long as you´re looking out at it, clear blue sky for 3 days now with a temperature of between -10° & -14°C today it has started to warm up at -4.3°C . Rumer has it warmer weather is on the way from tomorrow afternoon.
I am not going any further than down to the compost heap or to the dustbin where I know there´s no ice to slip on Astrid managed to slip over yesterday.


----------



## raynipper

Blow that Jan, we are very happy with 19c even if it is raining.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Still freezing -6.2°c out the back here, so no walking today again. As soon as it is safe for me to go out I’ll go to the river, it will be spectacular after this long hard frost.
Forecast says 0.0°c at 3pm today, for a few days it will be like a lake everywhere until the ground thaws out.


----------



## GMJ

Grey, overcast, rain...here in west Wales.


----------



## jiwawa

Beautiful sunshine n blue, blue skies!! Oh, how wonderful!


----------



## JanHank

So far the forecast is correct, it say -2°c at 1300 and my thermometer says - 2.3 so not far wrong, at 1700, 5pm there will be no temperature until 2300, 11pm when it will be a whole *+1°*, so there will still be danger of ground frost :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can actually see across the valley to the wind farm for the first time in ages.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue and sunny, 23 degrees in the garden.


----------



## GMJ

Go away Alan!

So dark here all day we have had to put the lights on!


----------



## JanHank

Still -2.1°C and feels a lot colder because there´s air movement. Enough is enough, White Christmas time is over can we have the green green grass again, please.


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> Still -2.1°C and feels a lot colder because there´s air movement. Enough is enough, White Christmas time is over can we have the green green grass again, please.


Tom Jones had a song composed for him by his electrician mate on this topic; it was called 'The Green, Green Grass of Ohm' ... And that gave Robin Sarstedt the idea to revive 'My Resistance Is Low'. Which takes us back to the Manger, in a round about sort of a way ... :grin2: Where there is a Donkey, commenting with a resigned air, 'I was minding my own business, chewing on one of my 5 a Day, when some women blasphemes and dumps her new kid in my feeding tray. Honestly, you need eyes in the back of your blinking head around here, you really do. Still, mustn't grumble, eh?'

But, back on topic, we had 2 dry days, so today, before the hose pipe ban can be reinstated, it is lashing down and still dark at just after 10am

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Awful fog again today 8c so not too cold, but it is persisting down though so there might be snow later to cheer us up.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast again here in west Wales. Showers forecast all day.


----------



## raynipper

Yesterday and today just glorious here. Shirt sleeves and outside dining. Only 18 but could see 20c again.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The thaw has started, a balmy 1.4°C, the road looks like a shallow stream, the fog is getting denser, I have been warned there is black ice and to be careful so-- 
I´m staying in the house.


----------



## 242633

JanHank said:


> The thaw has started, a balmy 1.4°C, the road looks like a shallow stream, the fog is getting denser, I have been warned there is black ice and to be careful so--
> I´m staying in the house.


The fog isn't denser, Jan; it's just educationally challenged ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank

:2gunfire:


marchie said:


> The fog isn't denser, Jan; it's just educationally challenged ... :grin2:
> 
> Steve


I´m a good shot :rightfighter1: even from here.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny and 25.5 degrees on the terrace.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Clear blue, sunny and 25.5 degrees on the terrace.


I think I´ll spend next Christmas with you. 0


----------



## erneboy

In fairness the met people say it's 10 degrees warmer than usual, but even so 15 degrees is perfectly fine in December I think. Normally there are some overcast days and some rain most Decembers. I think we got enough rain for the whole year during the summer this year.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy with a strongish wind. Predicted to be 14C which will do nicely to dry everything up a bit.


----------



## JanHank

Now we have the puddles everywhere, the snow is melting, but the ground is still frozen so no where for the water to go.
Welly boot walk a bit later me thinks.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Clear blue, sunny and 25.5 degrees on the terrace.


Yh Im really starting to off you now Al...

...grey and overcast here; mizzle; lights on again in the house!

To think that we should be in Spain in 3 weeks time and wont be able to :frown2:


----------



## greygit

We had to go to our local outdoor bar for beer to cool down. 
As I have said before it's a hard life here in paradise.:wink2:


----------



## 242633

11 degrees and a weak sun. 'Tapps aff' and pass the Factor 50 suntan lotion ... Just the one cloudburst so far today, Summer must be lying in wait :grin2:
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been shoite all day.


----------



## bilbaoman

The weather for the last 13 days as been good with temperatures in the low 20s every day and no rain it as been better than when we lived in Athens the only downside i have had to cut the grass twice in 10 days but we only have a small garden so it is not to bad


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Yh Im really starting to off you now Al...
> 
> :


Best not tell you about today then Graham.


----------



## JanHank

Crazy here, after days of minus 14° we now have plus 12°, very wet underfoot of course and very wet fog above.

Next year I´m either going to Alan or Bill.


----------



## patp

Raining at the moment which is such a shame as the wind will have dried the ground out for most of yesterday and overnight. It is then forecast to be dry with sunny spells. 13C at the moment but forecast to get even higher!


----------



## JanHank

The big puddles have gone for the time being, but it looks to me as if the sky is full of water just waiting to drop.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Best not tell you about today then Graham.


Bloody grey; bloody overcast; and bloody raining again here in west Wales.

No Al I might have to unsubscribe from this thread at this rate :grin2:


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Bloody grey; bloody overcast; and bloody raining again here in west Wales.
> 
> No Al I might have to unsubscribe from this thread at this rate :grin2:


OK Graham. Not a word about yesterday. Perhaps you won't feel so bad if I tell you that this morning there are a few wispy clouds.


----------



## GMJ

..yeh much better Al









As it goes, the rain abated earlier so we managed a 30 minute walk out. :smile2:


----------



## erneboy

Just been watering the plants.


----------



## GMJ

Right...where's that ignore button.....


----------



## jiwawa

Brought the grandkids down to a rather muddy-underfoot NT property. But although it's a miserable grey, it's dry. And it's been an activity-packed few hrs that will probably be one of the most appreciated gifts I've given my children this festive season!


----------



## bilbaoman

At the moment it is 25c and sun if this is caused by global warming please keep stoking the fire have not needed the central heating on for over a week


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> At the moment it is 25c and sun if this is caused by global warming please keep stoking the fire have not needed the central heating on for over a week


Making thought of a trip to Spain for Christmas in 2022 all the more tempting.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Guess what the weather is like here in west Wales today...

Go on, have a guess...


----------



## JanHank

A very grey start to the year, but +11°C so I will not complain.
No rain forecast so you obviously have it Graham:toothy2:


----------



## GMJ

yep!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> yep!


Where did you find Rainman Graham? I looked through these Smilies, I wish someone would cull them, so much rubbish in there and doubled up , never find what I am looking for.
If Drew reads this, I know you want them banned, but most of us don´t.


----------



## GMJ

I use an external site for them


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and for the time of year very mild. Flies are out!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We could just ban Drew instead.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We could just ban Drew instead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its better than burning the bugger though innit.


All in the sprit of fun.


----------



## erneboy

GMJ said:


> Guess what the weather is like here in west Wales today...
> 
> Go on, have a guess...


Uuummmm, that's a difficult one.

Here's an easy one for you. Guess what it's like here, again.


----------



## raynipper

Wet.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Good grief, it’s already the second of January, time flies.
The temperature is like spring 11°c at 12.24 am and there must have been an April shower because the cable stones are damp.


----------



## greygit

Quite chilly at the moment due to a sea mist it was the same yesterday but the sun burnt through eventually so hopefully we can sit in the sun as we did yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

Grey overhead, but I will….


----------



## patp

Dry at the moment but a band of showers to come. Such a shame as the strong winds have been drying all the mud. Still warm at 11C though.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees; blazing sunshine; doors and windows all open; shorts and T shirts on....






















...somewhere in the world. 

Not here in west Wales though as its grey and overcast at the moment!


----------



## raynipper

We got 11c and fog but 20 being promised later.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tides out, beach filling up, sunny not much cloud but cold in the van.


----------



## 242633

Second sunny day in a row! Managed 40Wh off the Solar Panel yesterday, highest for about 6 weeks, but Leisure Battery still playing catch up after the 10Wh and 'Zero' days. Need to be loading the Van for tomorrow's trip down to the Scottish Borders to have the new Battery Relay/Conditioner and B2B Charger fitted on Tuesday


Steve


----------



## raynipper

Yup, second bright and sunny day with a heavy sea fog keeping it cool.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

You'll never guess but it' just started raining here in west Wales.

Who'd have thunk it!!


----------



## raynipper

We have had just about everything this morning. Cold at 12c and thick fog, then wind and 15c, then rain and 16c now back to sun and 15c again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Rain stopped play...well, a walk in our case.


----------



## patp

Rain on the morning dog walk. Dry now but will be dark if I don't hurry up for the afternoon walk!


----------



## jiwawa

Snow here!


----------



## GMJ

Rain again in west Wales

When will it ever stop??


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but quite chilly at 3C


----------



## JanHank

+3°c here with a very cold wind, had to put the flaps down on my hat.


----------



## bilbaoman

Back to normal after 14 days of sun showers but temp only 8c should be 12c to 15c at this time of year was thinking of heading south but the weather is not good there


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody awful today, we've been out but only because we had to, car frozen so had to wait for it to thaw, luckily it's a for so has a heated screen, got home just as the snow started in earnest.


----------



## GMJ

The sun has got it's hat on
Hip hip hip hooray
The sun has got it's hat on
But it's p1ssing down in Wales!


----------



## JanHank

No hat on my sun, not a cloud to be seen from here, but it is cold. only +1.6°C with an icy breeze.


----------



## JanHank

Seeing is believing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brr, cold last night, very windy and we had some snow, minus 2 now and dark.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright 3C at the moment and not expected to get much higher.


----------



## GMJ

Well...it's not raining currently but the sky is dark and broody so it'll not be long (west Wales)


----------



## JanHank

Suddenly it´s beginning to show, the light hours are getting longer, 4.40pm before I shut the dark out today.


----------



## GMJ

It's xxxxxday* so it's raining here in west Wales.











*Fill in any day of your choice!


----------



## JanHank

Sunny sunny how I love ya my dear old sunny 🌞 😁


----------



## GMJ

Yeh OK Jan don't rub it in...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

She just a taet G, put her on ignore for a while till you calm down.

It's shoite here once more.


----------



## raynipper

You notice I'm not crowing about our temps. Might get too many people down here.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Horrible cold and wet weather


----------



## JanHank

I’m looking out at a clear sky, but on the horizon someone has brushed out a red paint brush and it gets better every second.
The forecast however says it’s cloudy all day and temp is -1°. My therm says it’s -2°c clear sky and once this red goes I expect to see Sunny again, It looks spectacular, but this camera for some reason says it’s yellow so won’t bother with a picture.


----------



## GMJ

Overcast and threatening rain here in west Wales however the forecast is for it to be dry until later this afternoon....



...mind you I've heard those lies peddled before!

If it stays dry I might be able to get the MH washed.


----------



## JanHank

Well, well, well, I have managed to walk my 1/4 of the village at 12 noon, without a stick as well, while the sun shone.
Looking out of the window now at 1.15 and it´s snowing, very fine stuff, but it´s snow. :frown2:


----------



## patp

Dry and bright sunshine  12C.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and 4C.


----------



## JanHank

Sunny has taken the morning off, it’s foggy enough to lose Poland with a +0.5°c.


----------



## erneboy

Bit cloudy here, very windy but warm enough maybe 12 degrees outside.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Al









What can I say about our weather today in west Wales, that hasn't already been said?

Answer?

Nowt - its grim!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Thanks Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say about our weather today in west Wales, that hasn't already been said?
> 
> Answer?
> 
> Nowt - its grim!


Do you ever regret moving Graham ?


----------



## GMJ

Nah I've just grown webbed feet Jan


----------



## JanHank

Cold, -5,3°c dry, clear almost white sky, I’ll be testing the E-type later so have to watch out cornering.

Sorry about cricking you’re neck.:frown2:


----------



## patp

Very grey day with light rain  9C.


----------



## GMJ

Grey here in west Wales but no rain...which is a blessing when you are loading the MH. Looks as though it's set fair up in Gloucestershire until we leave on Saturday. 

Bound to rain in Cardiff though as it's Wales!


----------



## JanHank

It was a lovely sunny day yesterday, no sign of it today, can´t see Poland for fog and the last time I checked -4°C :frown2:


----------



## erneboy

Clear sunny, a bit cool at just 15 degrees.


----------



## JanHank

I´m confined to barracks today, at 12 noon I was going to walk Motley, jolly good job I took the Jag otherwise I would have landed on by bum, the road is one sheet of black ice. I walked him just far enough for him to unload and came back.


----------



## patp

Dry but cold and frosty start. Nice and sunny now


----------



## JanHank

Cold frosty foggy -1°c


----------



## patp

Dry, cold and froggy.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny, warm, maybe 18 degrees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Same here but -1c


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast and cold. 
Living in the van as we do I have been more aware of how much difference the sun makes on the internal temperature. A sunny day means that the heating rarely kicks in but a cloudy one means that I hear the heating pump for the underfloor heating and the fan for the warm air coming on much more often.


----------



## baldlygo

-6.5c here this morning but compensated by blue sky and sunshine. I hope it does not get any colder. :sunny:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3c here apparently, but the house was the coldest I've seen it go this winter, lovely cloudy blue sky and very sunny, should get solar gain in about an hour.


----------



## JanHank

Oh what a terrible day _very_ strong wind and driving rain, Motley looked out :frown2: barked at the weather, didn´t even cock his leg he and is now asleep on the sofa.


----------



## GMJ

A sharp frost overnight but clear blue skies now here in west Wales.



Rain? A distant memory...well, yesterday actually!


----------



## jiwawa

Ice on the windscreen this morning but a beautiful sunny day. Good to be alive!


----------



## JanHank

It was a windy rainy morning first thing, then the rain stopped, but still cloud and windy.

Now there is a full moon, clear sky and just a bit of wind :frown2: why can't it be the other way round, with the sun not the moon of course.


----------



## GMJ

It's not supposed to be raining here in west Wales, yet it is! 

Who'd have thought??!!


----------



## greygit

Quite chilly this morning but down to a tshirt now.......plus jeans.


----------



## patp

Dry but a cold wind.

Jan I have often said that the weather God gets it the wrong way round when the skies clear over at night


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been messing with the van roof for about an hour it's supposed to be 8c but feels warmer when you're busy, 22c in the lounge with no heating.


----------



## GMJ

greygit said:


> Quite chilly this morning but down to a tshirt now.......plus jeans.


There's no need to show off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew, when I got the notification email I though God, hope there's no picture.


Been a nice day here, coldish the morning, I'm just watching the contrail of a Turkish Airlines jet , Istanbul to Toronto, I was passing over Rotherham 38 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tel Aviv to New York not far behind it.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had 3 Text messages from Poland saying Warning! Strong wind and blizzards possible today and tomorrow. Possible difficult road conditions and power outages. I have no idea who RCB are that send me these weather warnings just that its from a Polish phone number and in English.

I just let Motley out into the garden and it´s quite windy so hope I´m only on the edge of the warning.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I´ve had 3 Text messages from Poland saying Warning! Strong wind and blizzards possible today and tomorrow. Possible difficult road conditions and power outages. I have no idea who RCB are that send me these weather warnings just that its from a Polish phone number and in English.
> 
> I just let Motley out into the garden and it´s quite windy so hope I´m only on the edge of the warning.


Woke up to an icing sugar covering of snow and it is a bit windy, but not strong. -1.3° on my thermometer.


----------



## greygit

Frost again this morning so dog walk postponed untill the sun has warmed the hills up.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ

A bright and clear day here in west Wales. Maybe a hint of frost overnight. Forecast set fair for the foreseeable too...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1c but clear blue skies and sunny again, it'll cloud over in about an hour, as usual, frost on the cars and van roof.


----------



## JanHank

My road is so slippery, I only took Motley about 80 meters using my wheels and came back, I can just imagine slipping over with the wheels landing on top of me.


----------



## raynipper

Don't forget to take a 'selfie' then Jan.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Phew the solar gain here when it's sunny is ridiculous, 28c right now, my knees are burning.


----------



## patp

There is a lot of warmth in the sun considering it is January isn't there? 
Dry and bright here but cold.


----------



## patp

I have a Nationwide account and have never heard of this cover. I did have their travel insurance but this has now been withdrawn. The chances of getting cover for Chris is negligible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wrong fred Pat.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> I have a Nationwide account and have never heard of this cover. I did have their travel insurance but this has now been withdrawn. The chances of getting cover for Chris is negligible.


Wrong thread Pat?

Bewtiful yer today mind, bewtiful....


----------



## patp

Oops! And a whoops on the spelling too.


----------



## JanHank

A few more snow flakes overnight, clear pale blue sky, temp -3.5°C so no walk this morning until the road has unthawed.


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and frosty morning. I hope the mud is nice and frozed as I am sick of the mud


----------



## GMJ

Sharp frost overnight. Grey and cloudy now but not raining here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not so nice today only 5c glad I got the panel finished yesterday, but it was weird, it was quite warm in the sun, I just had a T shirt on, I had the van parked so I could get to the offside part of the roof from the wall (had to be careful as there was 18-24 inch gap) and it was covered in ice first thing, but by late afternoon it was all gone and dried up so I could fix it down, but where the sun hadn't shone it was still covered in ice, screen and all the front.


----------



## baldlygo




----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast; no frost; and no rain forecast here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5c n clardy.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but chilly. Frozen mud is a bonus.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'll send you all ours next time we get any then.


----------



## patp

As long as I can swap it for the wet kind


----------



## raynipper

Started off like this here today. And then brightened to this.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Looks all very bootifull Ray.
I have a sunny morning, but had to be careful walking on the road as there´s still ice in shady places. 
I hope we get a few sunny days, the cold and dull days make me think of moving somewhere more populated, then out comes the sunshine and dries up all those thoughts.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa

Both those pics look wonderful Ray - what's the temperature?


----------



## raynipper

We tend to wake at 7 ish and usually 11c. But by midday it's up to 17 or even 19c. It is warmer than other years we have spent here Jean.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm so tempted to get on the boat to Spain! Then I remember the Bay of Biscay!


----------



## patp

Same here Jean  Chris is not keen, however, on driving all the way again in winter. We won't go this year now so will make a firm decision next year.

Dry but overcast today. 6C.


----------



## JanHank

Snow almost gone, +2.2° Should rise to 5° lunch time.

I’m watching a mist over the fields as it’s slowly disappearing and nothings else is moving.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brr 5c but feels much more coldness.


----------



## GMJ

Grey and overcast again here in west Wales but no rain thankfully.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. 4C but virtually no wind.


----------



## JanHank

Damp, not raining though.


----------



## 242633

Yesterday's wall to wall grey cloud will be replaced by today's wall to wall cloud but retaining the same uniform drabness of a sun free existence ...


Steve


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. Want my money back because it is supposed to be sunny! Quite chilly in the breeze.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. Bit milder at 7C. Sun due to make an appearance later


----------



## JanHank

Windy, mist in the distance, overcast and without the sun it‘s orrible.


----------



## raynipper

Cooler even down here.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The wind was strong last night 65 kmph it’s still windy, but not bendy tree windy, just unpleasant. The sky is many shades of grey and I think some blue is trying to get through although the forecast says cloudy all day, but what do they know.

I wonder how it is in West Wales >


----------



## patp

Misty morn' here. Accidentally turned the heating off last night. That gave me a shock when I was up during the night  Well, I actually slept through to 5.30am but was not going to sit in the lounge and read like I usually do before going back to bed so I just went back and put the leccy blanket on  Chris kindly got up and sorted out the mind boggling heating control panel so that it is warmer now that I am properly up. 3C outside.


----------



## JanHank

It is very windy and sounds quite frightening when I go out side. I’ve had 2 text messages from Poland ? .? ? Saying it’s going to be very stormy and risk of ,‘power outage‘. I’ve heard a few very sonic sounding booms during the evening, thought we were being attached by Mr. Putin :surprise:


----------



## JanHank

Still strong stormy wind, 83 kmh and forecast to stay until late afternoon, also very fine rain. 
One end portion to the fence is flapping about in the wind, hopefully the post won’t break, they were put into concrete and the post were treated, but that was 14 years ago.


----------



## patp

If they were hardwood posts then should be ok Jan? When we were sectioning off our land to sell the house we had the devils own job to move some fence posts put in before we moved in forty years ago.

Dry and sunny but cold. 1C Brrr


----------



## 242633

Air temperature a heady 6 degrees after overnight zero degrees. Wind chill severe, and the icy rain blowing in the wind contains no answers, despite what Peter, Paul and Mary might sing about ...


Scotland broke its record yesterday for renewable energy production at 19.6 Gigawatts, over 50% of UK needs; just a pity that so many power lines were damaged in the Storm and so little of the leccy could be used ...


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have a wind farm on the far side of the valley, it was all stationary yesterday due to high winds, not breath now here and they are turning, there needs to be some sort of system to slow them down maybe engage a higher gear to produce energy at a slower blade speed.


----------



## dghr272

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We have a wind farm on the far side of the valley, it was all stationary yesterday due to high winds, not breath now here and they are turning, there needs to be some sort of system to slow them down maybe engage a higher gear to produce energy at a slower blade speed.


The blades have to be feathered to try and let the high winds slip by to protect them and not just protect the internal mechanisms from damage. Although as this article explains damage can still be caused.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-turbines-cope-UK-weather-3-blown-pieces.html

Terry


----------



## JanHank

Thank goodness it’s calm out there, the weekend storm has loosened an end fence posts and that portion was flapping about in the wind.
No sun forecast today just overcast with 4°c.


----------



## GMJ

I just thought I'd mention that it touched 26 degrees here yesterday in Spain but settled down to 21-ish by the afternoon.

23 degrees forecast here today.

Just saying...


----------



## raynipper

Thanks G. Sadly we got clouds and chance of showers and only 18 today. But somehow we will cope.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry with some cloud 8C.


----------



## patp

Rain this morning. 8C but turning colder  Dry later.


----------



## JanHank

The wind is back, not so much strong, but very very cold. There’s a new moon and I think I will be waking up to a sharp frost tomorrow.


----------



## baldlygo

Up to 10c today so not so cold.


----------



## patp

Gale force winds and torrential rain all night  Supposed to stop soon. Then will be light rain and not so strong winds. Poor sheep in the next field look proper miserable


----------



## erneboy

Blue, sunny warm. Yesterday was over cast and only around 15 degrees. Long time since we had rain though Tuesday was a bit windy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We have Snow.


----------



## raynipper

Move. This mornings beverage.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It truly is a dreadful day, freezing cold wind and horrible fine rain all day, thank goodness I didn’t have to keep letting Motley out.


----------



## greygit

A surprisingly very warm day yesterday so back to tshirt and shorts, hopefully same today.


----------



## GMJ

Lovely and warm here in Villayoyosa yesterday. A slight breeze but must have it 18 degrees or so. Similar forecast for today.


----------



## raynipper

Yep G, managed 21c here yesterday and maybe 19 today but although I change into very light clothes I dare not sit in direct sunlight for more than 10 or 15 mins due to skin problems. 
I have never been a sun worshiper unlike my wife and find I can potter about inside or in shady places all day while she bastes.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry but very windy. 11C. Hopefully will dry the mud up.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> A surprisingly very warm day yesterday so back to tshirt and shorts, hopefully same today.


Portugal and Spain both have a nice day today I saw on the news yesterday. Up here, cloudy all day, no wind this morning, but back this evening. 
I'm fed up with the wind, makes it colder than it really is.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Yep G, managed 21c here yesterday and maybe 19 today but although I change into very light clothes I dare not sit in direct sunlight for more than 10 or 15 mins due to skin problems.
> I have never been a sun worshiper unlike my wife and find I can potter about inside or in shady places all day while she bastes.
> 
> Ray.


I am out in it with shorts and no top on whenever possible. I'm all about the vitamin D me :grin2:


----------



## greygit

greygit said:


> A surprisingly very warm day yesterday so back to tshirt and shorts, hopefully same today.


It wasn't. Back to a polar neck today.:crying:


----------



## GMJ

Must have got to high teens yesterday afternoon so a nice afternoon was spent sat outside doing some reading and watching the world go by.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. 9C


----------



## jiwawa

Beautifully sunny tho only 6°


----------



## GMJ

It was relatively cool here yesterday, cloudy too. As such it probably didn't get up much past mid teens. Slightly warmer forecast for today with broken cloud, so hopefully will get up to upper teens temperature wise.


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast at the moment. Due to brighten up. 6C.


----------



## raynipper

Our forecast is for 18c which is fine by me as mis 20s and I'm hiding.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

No sun, no wind and it’s a lot milder. The forecast says it will reach 9°c today with light rain this afternoon and evening.


----------



## 242633

Sun, wind, showers and snow in rotation and a high of 6 degrees. But, 3 miles across the Forth, as the crow flies, it's apparently 'white out' snow conditions and lots of traffic accidents, so happy to accept the 'All change' every 15 minutes or so!


Steve


----------



## JanHank

The sun is shining :grin2:, but there´s a lot of grey clouds about.


----------



## aldra

Really windy

Lit the fire and the lounge disappeared in smoke

Finally settled and I made a candle 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. 0C at the moment.


----------



## GMJ

Clouds and sun forecast here with a high of 17 degrees.


----------



## JanHank

The sun is out :sunny:
There´s some blue sky only a slight breeze temperature 5.7°C


----------



## JanHank

I was surprised when I opened the curtains this morning and saw a ground frost, Last night the last time I took Motley out it seemed quite mild. The Sun is shining brightly hopefully it will be a bit warm today.
Looked at the forecast and it’s only going to get to +4 C today.


----------



## GMJ

Clouds clearing away to bright sunshine with a high of 17 forecast for today.


----------



## raynipper

Might just pip you on that today G.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

15`c here and feels warmer in the sun. A lovely day for work in the garden - but not for me :wink2: .....yet.


----------



## JanHank

The sun is starting to disappear, but still a way to go Sundown at about 5.10 today, it will soon still be light at 6 o'clock :laugh:
It has been a beautiful sun filled day and managed +7°c this afternoon. Warmer tomorrow it says.


----------



## patp

Dry and bright all day but a very chilly wind.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Might just pip you on that today G.
> 
> Ray.


No cloud and a high of 18 degrees forecast for today matey. It has been a little fresh of late but forecast to get in to the low twenties later this week.


----------



## JanHank

I’m looking out at a very pretty pink and blue sky with frost on the grass. The night sky was also lovely, it’s getting towards a full moon. It will be sunny all day it says with temperature reaching a sweltering 6°c.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. 8C.


----------



## 242633

6 degrees and bucketing down from a grey leaden sky. The Solar Panel has an LED sign, 'You are joking, right?' flashing dimly ...


Steve


----------



## JanHank

It´s been a super day all round, wall to wall sunshine, a bit on the cold side at 7°c. tops


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy and blue skies at the mo with a high of 21 degrees forecast for today.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. Rain expected later. 7C.


----------



## JanHank

It looks very summery out there, but I´m not taking my vest off yet .


----------



## JanHank

Today I may need to weigh Motley down when we go out, gusts of 100 kmph forecast for this morning and over 70 this afternoon. Looking out, blue sky with white and light grey clouds, it can’t be very windy up there because the clouds are hardly moving.


----------



## patp

I am sitting here typing with a lace wind on my hand  It obviously believes it is Spring 
We survived storm what's 'is name intact. Dry and sunny but still windy. Rain later 
Worserer storm to come later.

One of our neighbours in the village was walking along by the nearby river a while back, with his wife, when a tree just fell on them. It was on the opposite bank but caught them with its branches. Such a shock for them. No wind to speak of either. I am now nervous to go down the bridle path opposite that is lined with trees...


----------



## GMJ

Sunny with a high of 21 degrees today with a gentle 6mph breeze

Sorry!:surprise:


----------



## raynipper

You should really be missing those 186 days of continuous rain G. I know I am missing the 5c in Normandy.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

This poor little chap, I opened the door for him to go out, he just got outside the door and a gust caught him and blew him sideways, so sharp turn and back in. Thank goodness he is back to his normal self and can wait, hopefully the wind will drop enough for us to at least walk a couple of hundred meters.


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Sunny with a high of 21 degrees today with a gentle 6mph breeze
> 
> Sorry!:surprise:


 The wind speed you quote, if applied to Scotland, will have a 7, 8, or 9 in front of it! The wind is blowing the weather through quite quickly at present, with dark clouds one minute, and then bright sunshine [rain squalls seem to be an optional extra ...] a few minutes later. We are tucked into a natural bay in Burntisland, so we may miss the worst of the storm. It's quite common for us to be bathed in sun whilst Edinburgh, 3 miles across the water, is shrouded in mist, or vice versa

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Snowing like hell here 1000' up and very cold and windy.


----------



## jiwawa

Snow on the road (well, slush really) driving thro Derry this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and wall to wall sunshine forecast for today


----------



## JanHank

Although forecast says it’s cloudy here I am looking out at a blueish white bright sky, no strong wind at the moment, it says that will return this afternoon and this evening blasting at 80 kph gusts, so not too long lazing in bed this morning as we need to get out for a walk today.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had 2 weather warnings from Poland about stormy winds, looking out at my tree at the front and it is hardly moving so maybe it will miss me.


----------



## JanHank

It has arrived with a vengeance.


----------



## raynipper

Yup, we just couldn't leave you out of it Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yup, we just couldn't leave you out of it Jan.
> 
> Ray.


We, I don't think you have it where you are do you?
At the moment it's gusting at 77kmh but it 2 am It will be 83 and 4 am 85, but it's laying at the front and my bedroom is at the back so if I am asleep it may not wake me. It's pretty noisy at the moment though.

The bird feeder bottle disappeared last night, I have spares so filled another, but I'm not risking that blowing away so have taken it off and put it in a safe place.


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and very little breeze yesterday but 15 and cloudy forecast for today with no wind to speak of.


----------



## JanHank

It’s a wonder you can’t hear the wind there is here Graham, it’s been kicking up a shiny all night and sounds even worse this morning. Motley was just blown sideways again so came back in without doing anything.
I heard a bump a little while ago, but can’t see anything that could have caused it out there.
Where do all the birds go in this wind? How can they find food when flying must be impossible for them?


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> We, I don't think you have it where you are do you?
> At the moment it's gusting at 77kmh but it 2 am It will be 83 and 4 am 85, but it's laying at the front and my bedroom is at the back so if I am asleep it may not wake me. It's pretty noisy at the moment though.
> The bird feeder bottle disappeared last night, I have spares so filled another, but I'm not risking that blowing away so have taken it off and put it in a safe place.


WE got a breeze Jan. Fountains are all leaning to one side and the spray drifting across the square. Plus I'm getting reports from Normandy of the gales there and just hoping our roof is OK.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Wow, the weather was wild last night in the MH - really noisy even when it was just the wind, deafening with the rain/hail also. The wind was coming straight across the Atlantic, touching down in Donegal! 

But today was flat calm, beautiful sunshine and relatively warm.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and sunny forecast here for today. In fact its the start of a whole week of sun according to the forecast.


----------



## greygit

17 degrees forecast for today which was the same as yesterday and it felt very cold.


----------



## JanHank

At the moment no wind at all, it will be back in the middle of the afternoon with light rain, but only at half the strength it was blowing yesterday. 
Good thing I took advantage of the lovely weather last weekend.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

7 inches of snow yesterday all gone this morning.


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees with wall to wall sunshine forecast here. Zero chance of rain...or indeed snow!


----------



## JanHank

Wet and windy, but just the normal windy not stormy, thank goodness, although the forecast says up to 69kph gusts and this wind is staying all week it says.
I can see some blue sky though :grin2:


----------



## patp

Storm force winds again  Storm F something (sounds about right). So tired of all the noise that comes with it. Jean will understand  Desperate to move into the, virtually silent, bungalow now.


----------



## JanHank

It’s very strange, one minute it’s blowing like crazy and then, like now the tree branches is hardly moving.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been the best day for a while here, I even turned the heating off, but it's cooling down now so time to put it back on again.


----------



## GMJ

The wind picked up here last night and we had some strong-ish gusts. It seems to have died down now and we are forecast 20 degrees and sunshine all day.

There is a rumour of rain coming in on Friday: watch this space!


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, the waves crashing on the beach below our windows are kinda noisy all night here.

Ray.


----------



## patp

At last a peaceful night. Dry but cloudy. 8C.


----------



## JanHank

Still windy, but only half the strength of 2 days ago. Not long walk weather.


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees and sunshine forecast here today.

The rumours of rain on Friday are not going away...


----------



## JanHank

Blue sky above, fast moving grey clouds over to the south east, windy. According to the forecast this blessed wind stays until Friday, Saturday calmer @ 15 kph so I hope it is correct.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. No wind to speak of at the moment. 5C.


----------



## 242633

Yellow warning for wind and snow today. Which is arguably better than a warning of yellow snow, but only just. Bracingly cold


Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

7c outside but solar gain in the lounge, off out in a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I am cream crackered, we were only going to go into the market and we ended up walking for ages so my back has given out as I didn't bother taking my stick with me, and still no sweat shirts.


----------



## GMJ

Sun and cloud yesterday afternoon with more of the same forecast for today and a high of 18 degrees.

The rain forecast for tomorrow is receding so fingers crossed.


----------



## JanHank

I’m looking out at a blue sky, with pink streaks of cloud over to the SE, but the forecast tells me cloud cover :frown2: so either they have got it wrong or this house has moved. No wind at the moment either and IF the forecast is correct about wind the strongest it will get to today is 20kph between 2-3 this afternoon. I do hope it’s the end of strong winds, it’s getting a bit annoying not being able to take a comfortable walk.


----------



## raynipper

Wet here.!!!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

An hour and a half later and the forecast is correct, we now have clouds, lots of grey ones.:frown2:


----------



## patp

Raining with hail forecast for later in the day  There is a little lull at about 9ish so. if I am lucky, I might not get soaked on the dog walk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Snowing again boo hoo.


----------



## raynipper

Strewth Kev and I'm complaining about a bit of rain and 17c.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sun came out, the snow vanished, lovely day, now it's gone black and it's snowing again.


----------



## JanHank

It was quite a pleasant day, not windy, a look at the sun now and then, but tonight I discovered when Mot went out it’s blowing pretty hard again and will be the same tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

It was a lovely afternoon here: sun with some thin cloud but today is forecast for clouds all day and a high of 15 degrees. The treat of rain has disappeared though.


----------



## GMJ

STOP PRESS

I am hearing spots of rain on the top of the MH as I write!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hopefully, we'll be okay if we get away today, we're going down into Staffordshire for a change, no exact plan as usual just go where the wind and rain aren't.


----------



## GMJ

It's hoying it down here now and has been for nearly an hour now.



...and I thought that it mainly fell on the plains here!


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but cold. 5C. If only it hadn't tipped it down yesterday


----------



## JanHank

Cloudy and windy yet again., it’s the gusts that are strong of course, but it seems to be gusting all the time.
At 5 pm today the wind will stop 🛑 and from tomorrow life will be a breeze.:laugh: strongest 10-12 kph.


----------



## GMJ

30% chance of rain today for most of the day and I've a sneaking suspicion that it has been mizzling just now. It's too dark to tell at the mo but there was a faint noise of what sounded like light rain on the MH roof. A high of 13 degrees today too...so not a good day for sitting out.


----------



## JanHank

Calm:grin2: cloudy ☁ could have been a bit of rain earlier, but none for the rest of the day *it* says.


----------



## GMJ

Esta lloviendo!!


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Esta lloviendo!!


Who is she, an actress or someone in the next door van? :frown2:


----------



## patp

Surprised they let you stay, Graham. No sooner than you get your feet under the table than it rains!

Dry and sunny here. 6C is the forecast. If yesterday is anything to go by it will feel much warmer in the sun


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat - still raining.

I'll be cooking the breakfast in the awning I think...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Brr here 4c in Chester, 7c in the van just put the heater on for 5 minutes.


----------



## bilbaoman

Today wall to wall sun but only 7c rising to 16c this afternoon in the Basque Country


----------



## JanHank

It has been a lovely day for sitting in and looking out at the blue sky, outside the air was bitter cold although we have walked twice and played for 15 minutes once.

The sunset looked super, I should have clicked it a minute earlier.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not been too bad at all today, plenty of sun, sun going down now so starting too get more cooler.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Brr here 4c in Chester, 7c in the van just put the heater on for 5 minutes.


My, you're hardy Kev! What temp will you hope to get it to?


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy and with a 10% chance of rain forecast here.

Yesterday was noticeably cool and we had the heating on quite early...for a lot longer than 5 mins!


----------



## JanHank

There isn’t a cloud in my very pale blue sky, the grass is white from an overnight frost between -4° and as it is now -2°
Although it says there will be a lot of sun the temperatures expected only goes up to 5°c and a cold NE wind of no more than 6kph.


----------



## JanHank

It’s too late to edit. Since 7.30 I have been watching 2 videos of the RV rebuild and reading other posts, looked up at 8.50 to discover my pale blue sky with sun had changed to an overcast sky and of course no sun :frown2: the grass is still white.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. 4C. There was a lot of warmth in the sun yesterday considering it is still February. Hopefully the same today.


----------



## JanHank

This is unbelievable, since my last post at 9.05 I can no longer see across the first field, it is very foggy.


----------



## jiwawa

That means the heat's coming Jan - hold on!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> That means the heat's coming Jan - hold on!


It's gonna be a long hold Jean, no sign of double figures for some time. If you can believe a 16 day forecast it says on the 12th of March we will have a 13°c day.


----------



## GMJ

Lovely sunny morning but has now clouded over. No wind to speak of but only mid teens temp-wise


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> My, you're hardy Kev! What temp will you hope to get it to?


dunno i wait till me teef stop chattering


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy with a slight chance of rain here this morning. High of 15 degrees forecast.


----------



## patp

Dry with some light cloud. 7C. It was 19C in the sunshine yesterday! Wish they would not keep talking about Spring. That's a long way off yet and it makes you disappointed when it snows and freezes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Rained here overnight, oddly i never heard it but there's a small lake 20 feet away but also dry ground so the trees protected us a bit.


----------



## GMJ

It was cool here this morning so we just did a 'there and back' bike ride. The sun came out this afternoon though.


----------



## GMJ

Wall to wall sunshine and a high of 19 degrees forecast here for today.


----------



## JanHank

Blue sky, white grass again. After the many changes in the weather yesterday it ended up being a sunny afternoon without a cloud to be seen, but cold.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy at the moment. 7C.

What are "ides"?


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> What are "ides"?


What/where was that Pat?


----------



## raynipper

It was a big shop in Kingston Surry about 20 years ago.

Ray.


----------



## 242633

patp said:


> Dry but cloudy at the moment. 7C.
> 
> What are "ides"?


They're mine, all mine I tell you [my surname is March], and I don't want to have to kill you, so I'll keep the knowledge to myself:wink2:. All I will say is that Caesar bought 2 cans of deoderant on this day ... 'Et Tu Brute?'. Sadly, unlike 'Our 'Enery', he never had the chance to 'Splash it on all over'

'Ides are what cattle have until they're killed, and the 'ides are stripped; hence the origin of the phrase, 'I'm skint', meaning 'I have nothing', and, having written this load of old tosh, 'nothing' extends to a complete lack of talent ... But I'm happy in my own wee world where nobody's Russian around ... :grin2:
I'm told that the nurse will be here shortly ...

Steve


----------



## GMJ

Phew that was hard work Steve - you need to switch to decaffeinated in the morning


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> It was a big shop in Kingston Surry about 20 years ago.
> 
> Ray.


That s settled that then Ray. I thought I had done a type...:grin2:


----------



## 242633

GMJ said:


> Phew that was hard work Steve - you need to switch to decaffeinated in the morning


Cheeky person, Graham:grin2:
Decaffeinated is grim beyond ...

Just you wait until I start on the Latin puns ... Oi, come back ...

Steve


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> It was cool here this morning so we just did a 'there and back' bike ride. The sun came out this afternoon though.


Isn't it great that you n Mrs GMJ are getting so much use out of the bikes!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I suppose I better say that its been a dry cold day to keep her Gertrudeness happy 😉 😉


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Started very foggy, then got wet, then got dry and then wet again, dry at the minute but getting dark so maybe foggy in a bit.

Going to get one of them there stones n a bit of string then I can do weather forcasting too.


----------



## patp

Drizzling on and off all day just in case the mud was thinking of drying out


----------



## GMJ

Nice and warm and dry when we left our site. Good for breaking camp.

Nice and warm and dry when we got to to the new site. Good for setting up camp.

Then rain and drizzle from around 4.00pm until around now (7.00-7.30 local time)...


... not so good!


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine and a high of 18 forecast for today with it starting to cloud over from early afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

I’ve been watching the weather since 6am when it was very foggy, now it’s misty in the distance with an overcast sky. The sun won’t make an appearance until 2pm it says and only 6°C tops.


----------



## GMJ

Mixed cloud/sun with a 10% receding chance of rain during the day. A high of 17 forecast.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. 5C at the moment but forecast for 9C.


----------



## JanHank

Very cloudy so I won´t see anything up there again today. I still have to wrap up warm and put the flaps down on my hat to keep my ears warm.


----------



## jiwawa

Glorious sunshine here in Donegal.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine here until this afternoon and then clouding up somewhat. A high of 16 forecast.


----------



## patp

Dry with some cloud cover. Sun is supposed to pop its head out. 5C rising to 7C brrrr,


----------



## GMJ

Dry with a chance of rain this afternoon. Cloudy with a high of 15, so not the greatest of days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Windy, snowing and ice on the puddles, brrrruddddddy cold.


----------



## GMJ

Rain and a high of 13 degrees forecast for today...

...just like a summer in Wales!


----------



## JanHank

*Brilliant* sunshine, - 3°c reaching a ba*r*my 7° this afternoon. Forecast for sun all week.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but cold 'specially as there is an Easterly wind


----------



## GMJ

A 30-ish% chance of rain here for most of the day, with a high of 14 degrees forecast.


----------



## JanHank

So far it’s kept the promise, yesterday was sun all day, but very cold because of a northerly slight wind the cut through you. Today so far at 7.05 am 😊 clear blue sky with mist in the distance, it says -4° c , but rising to +9° c this afternoon.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. Chilly at 1C but due to reach 8C later. Yesterday it was 19C in the sun


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-1c big frost overnight, but the sun is up so might be a nice day later.


----------



## GMJ

Forecast is for it to be a bot warmer here today at around 16 degrees, with anything up to a 20% chance of a rain shower.


----------



## JanHank

Clear sky -4.2°c minus until 8 o’clock, highest temp 9° Sun all day.


----------



## greygit

Very stange lighting here at the moment as there is a very strong orange cast to everthing, Hope its not sand from the deserts down south as if it is and it rains everthing will be covered in sand.


----------



## raynipper

Luckily dry and 16c today which is good as working outside mostly.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been nice again here, no heating yet.


----------



## raynipper

OH we fired up the log burner to try and dry the place out after 3 months away. Been cooking as with the sun the conservatory was pumping heat in as well. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

**** weather here in Spain: wind and rain all day on and off. Better forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

Home from home G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yep - summer in Wales Ray.


----------



## patp

Showers overnight have gone. Supposed to be dry and bright all day. 9C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c today but I am determined not to put the heating on, just put some washing out and me mits are freezer.


----------



## JanHank

I´ve had all doors open and as I type this I have just heard the first skylark of this year. 
Also seen and heard 2 dozen Kranes flying over.


----------



## GMJ

Very blustery and grey here. No rain though but really crappy to walk out in.


----------



## JanHank

S‘foggy.
Should ‘turn out nice agen‘ like yesterday with 12 ° c temp.


----------



## GMJ

Raining here at the mo and forecast for all day. Hopefully us going north will out run it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit early yet, but it's very gray n clardy now, puter just says rain coming, deep joy.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy. Rain forecast for later. Mud had just dried up too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now says rain to stop, hmm, it didn't actually start thankfully.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

6c and sunny now, err no it amn't


----------



## greygit

Our dark orange sky has gone to light orange but its now raining so all that sand and dust is now mixed in with the rain drops to deposit a right mess everywhere.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> Our dark orange sky has gone to light orange but its now raining so all that sand and dust is now mixed in with the rain drops to deposit a right mess everywhere.:frown2:


S'not true what they say then GG?


----------



## erneboy

Carp here, as it has been for a week now, and another week of the same forecast. Not cold but cloudy with light rain on and off.

But we need the rain to bring enough water to see us through.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

7c and sunny now, err still not.


----------



## JanHank

I noticed the dirty looking rain spots on the car yesterday so I expect it has something to do with sand reaching us here, it’s not bad, probably loosing its strength before it reached this part of the world.
This morning is clear sky with a hint of cloud over in Poland, but sun should be visible all day, only reaching 9°c though so not turning the heating off just yet even though it only seems to be coming on first thing in the morning just lately. Jürgen is amazed at just how little heat I need to keep the place warm day and night, it’s only the lounge area that comes on, I feel that when I walk bare foot through the house to open curtains in the morning.


----------



## GMJ

Lovey yesterday driving up through France, reaching 19 degrees at one point.

Hopefully more of the same today: 16 degrees and partial sun at Poitiers (which would be the nearest town to where we will be)


----------



## patp

Dry sunny and warm. There is an Easterly wind though so might still need a clout. Ne're cast a clout 'til May is out.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Dry sunny and warm. There is an Easterly wind though so might still need a clout. Ne're cast a clout 'til May is out.


And is that May the Month or May the blossom, the blossom and clout is clothes, so keep yer winter knickers on til the Hawthorn is in blossom.


----------



## patp

Don't know Jan. My bet is on the blossom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Blue sky at the mo.


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Don't know Jan. My bet is on the blossom.


It´s definitely the blossom


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Ne're cast a clout 'til May is out.


Well, I defied the advice n divested myself of thermal underwear before my hike down to my sister's. Don't know what the temperature was but the sun was pretty hot!


----------



## GMJ

We have had lovely weather the last two days with it touching 17 degrees yesterday and no rain. (75km NE of Poiters)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very dull so far.


----------



## JanHank

Regardless of the lovely blue sky we keep having and the double figure temperature, just, 11°c today it says, the wind is so bitter cold so I still have to wrap up like an Eskimo to go for a walk.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit brighter now the sun burned off most of the clouds but there are still a lot up there.


----------



## GMJ

Sun breaking through here: a nice spring day so far. 12 degrees


----------



## patp

Started bright and sunny but with a chilly Easterly wind. Clouded over a bit now.


----------



## JanHank

At last a day without wind, a clear sky , cool at the moment, but reaching 13°c this afternoon it says.
I’ll be glad when I can walk Motley and not have to put my coat, scarf, hat and gloves on before going out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-1c here severe ground frost, froggy across the valley, hope it clears up, I like to be able to see out when I'm housebound, plus I don't like being cold.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> -1c here severe ground frost, froggy across the valley, hope it clears up, I like to be able to see out when I'm housebound, plus I don't like being cold.


But, but, but you're always cold Puddle, 17° c I'd be blinking freezing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not going there again > >


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. Frosty overnight but due to reach 10C later.


----------



## GMJ

Sunny and forecast at 18 degrees today as we move further up country to just west of Paris


----------



## erneboy

Crap. Raining and going to be windy says the forecast. It is to rain all next week too. This is a big first for us in Spain. A whole month with pretty much rain every day. Statistically March is a month when there might be some rain on just four days with the monthly average being 38mm. We are told to expect over 30mm today alone. Climate change?


----------



## raynipper

Seems like we brought the sun back to Normandy Alan. Been bright every day so far allowing my wife to kill herself getting the garden back into shape and tidy.
More warm and sun all this week so not complaints here................................................ yet.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The strange looking yellow thing is trying to make an appearance.


----------



## GMJ

A beau day here whilst driving up through France. Now ensconced not far from Chartres and it was 18 degrees earlier.

Tidy!


----------



## patp

We miss knowing what it is like in Wales Graham


----------



## GMJ

Apparently its not raining there either according to the emails from our neighbours.

Of course, that could all change when WE get home.....


----------



## JanHank

The forecast was a fib, it´s still a bitter cold wind even though it isn´t as strong.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like wall-to-wall sunshine and a high of 18 degrees today for our last full day in France.


----------



## JanHank

Frost on the grass, won’t be there long though as it’s brilliant sunshine again. SE wind between 4-10 kph with 16°c , won’t be leaving my vest off just yet.


----------



## patp

Dry, warm, indeed almost hot  Coat off for dog walks methinks.


----------



## erneboy

Still raining here, that's all of March so far, and set to continue for another two weeks. Locals have never seen the like they say.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Still raining here, that's all of March so far, and set to continue for another two weeks. Locals have never seen the like they say.


You must be getting our share, send some up here to reach us before I go away, if you very please. The farmers need it before they can fertilise and I need some for my grass.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Still raining here, that's all of March so far, and set to continue for another two weeks. Locals have never seen the like they say.


Phew I'm gad I'm not in Spain. Here in Wales it never rains....









Today we have 18 degrees forecast with wall-to-wall sunshine all day.

There'll be a hosepipe ban soon mind, mark my words....


----------



## JanHank

Same as yesterday except the wind direction has changed to NW, not sure if that good or bad. Strongest wind this afternoon 15 kph dropping to 6 kph late. It says temp. 17° 
No sign of rain yet not even on the 16 day forecast :laugh:


----------



## patp

Dry, very warm and sunny  The wind is NE though so might need a jumper on the dog walks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice.


----------



## erneboy

Good morning. It's only very cloudy here this morning but it isn't raining right now and the clouds aren't black but it is windy and cold, only 10 degrees. There will be rain later. It's just like Ireland in March.


----------



## greygit

It rained here most of the night but its stopped at the moment I have actually dug out a polar neck sweater as I’m not used to these low temperatures any more.


----------



## patp

Southern Softie


----------



## GMJ

Bewtiful it is yer mind, bewtiful!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yesterday was the first day we didn't need any heating at all, s'wonderfulness.


----------



## GMJ

Another day of sunshine with a high of 18 forecast.

Much more of this and I'll be taking my cagoule off!


----------



## raynipper

Isn't that a bowl of hot rice G.?

We are forecast cold and wet from next wednesday so make the most of it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

C'mon Ray...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cagoule

Or as Rhod Gilbert said...

_*In the Bible, God made it rain for 40 days and 40 nights. That's a pretty good summer for Wales. That's a hosepipe ban waiting to happen. I was eight before I realised you could take a cagoule off.*_


----------



## raynipper

Ooopppsss it's Tergoule. My hearing problem.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

greygit said:


> It rained here most of the night but its stopped at the moment I have actually dug out a polar neck sweater as I'm not used to these low temperatures any more.


Likewise. Grey here now, plenty of rain forecast for today.

Just been looking at our solar app. It's a great source of weather stats. It tells me that so far in March we've had no less than 19 days of heavy cloud here. I've checked online stats and see that normally we would have expected four or five. Also it's been up to 10 degrees cooler than normal.

The forecast says it's to get a bit warmer but the rain is to persist till at least the end of the first week of April. Climate change?


----------



## patp

Dry, warm and sunny. 12C at the moment forecast for 16C. This is it, though, cloud coming in tomorrow and will probably be here until next year  Must get all the washing done while the solar panels are paying for it.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Likewise. Grey here now, plenty of rain forecast for today.
> 
> Just been looking at our solar app. It's a great source of weather stats. It tells me that so far in March we've had no less than 19 days of heavy cloud here. I've checked online stats and see that normally we would have expected four or five. Also it's been up to 10 degrees cooler than normal.
> 
> The forecast says it's to get a bit warmer but the rain is to persist till at least the end of the first week of April. Climate change?


You need to come to Wales Al...

..it's lovely here and hardly ever rains...honest! :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

This morning there is a blue sky covered in light patchy cloud, first time for 3 weeks I´ve seen clouds.
Forecast says it will be full cloud cover soon with sun this evening, but no sign of water until next Thursday when it will only be a shower.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks like another nice day here, back to crap again next week though so make the most of it.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Looks like another nice day here, back to crap again next week though so make the most of it.


"Join us later for more from the Yorkshire Marketing Board...."

:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz is fanatical about looking to see what the weather is going to be like, I just look out the window.


----------



## JanHank

I should have put my thick winter scalp on this morning as well as hat and gloves, it’s gone back to cold wind overcast sky.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine all day and a high of 17 degrees forecast.

Tidy!


----------



## raynipper

Garrrnnnn, won't last. We are forecast winter back by wednesday.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It was like going backwards into Writer yesterday, this morning I can’t see further than the end of the garden and it only has half an hour to clear as the forecast says sun at 9 am staying all day with highest temperature 15°c this afternoon.

I altered my clocks at 6 pm yesterday, still woke at the old times though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks nice and feels warmish for the time of day, that's the trouble with living at the top of a hill.


----------



## JanHank

It’s almost 9.30 and there’s no sign of this fog shifting, I still can’t see further than the bottom of the garden.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have some patience wimmen


----------



## patp

Dry but a bit misty. Sun supposed to appear this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

10.30, I can see as far as the first ditch.


----------



## JanHank

Now I can see it moving away because the sun is just getting through.

Whilst having my breakfast the first 2 starling of the year arrived, I just went into the kitchen an a couple of dozen just dropped out of the sky, it´s gonna be a noisy tree day I can tell.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

See told ya > >


We have starlings all year, bloody pests on the bird feeders they come in mobs.


----------



## JanHank

There‘s a strip of mist across the field, I can see under and over it, the sun shines brightly and promises to stay that way all day with the temp reaching 15°c.

I think I mentioned the black baby ornament we had many many years ago, it came from Great Yarmouth market when we were on a day trip, Pub outing I imagine, the ornament had a nappy on and below it said. 

Dee sun will set up in dee sky when my pants am blue and dry, 
but rainy days will come you bet when my pants am Pink and wet.


----------



## GMJ

Starting sunny here but clouding over by this afternoon. A high of 16 degrees forecast (west Wales)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> There's a strip of mist across the field, I can see under and over it, the sun shines brightly and promises to stay that way all day with the temp reaching 15°c.
> 
> I think I mentioned the black baby ornament we had many many years ago, it came from Great Yarmouth market when we were on a day trip, Pub outing I imagine, the ornament had a nappy on and below it said.
> 
> Dee sun will set up in dee sky when my pants am blue and dry,
> but rainy days will come you bet when my pants am Pink and wet.


Oi!!! come and take your fog back, can't see nuffink this morning.

And did it work?


----------



## patp

Misty start but dry wall to wall sunshine later


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oi!!! come and take your fog back, can't see nuffink this morning.
> 
> And did it work?


It worked for a couple of years or so, but because everyone that came in the house used to touch the pants if they were Pink the magic went out of them eventually.:frown2:


----------



## Glandwr

Preparing for snow here thursday. Have had nasty April snows storms here in recent past.


----------



## JanHank

Glandwr said:


> Preparing for snow here thursday. Have had nasty April snows storms here in recent past.


We were near Llanidloes for an April Easter in the 90is and we abandoned the caravan for a rented chalet because of the snow, we had 3 dogs with us 2 GSD´s and a Sheltie, drying them off was too much for the caravan. When the snow cleared we stayed in the chalet for the rest of the holiday in case the snow decided to come back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Heck it's now hazy and warming up, yellow jobby is dangling about.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Heck it's now hazy and warming up, *yellow jobby is dangling about.*


> That sounds like a babies nappy.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Probably only to you perhaps.


----------



## dghr272

Glorious sunshine the past couple of days, have even ventured out in shorts today to catch the rays before the forecast snow arrives.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

It was T shirt off weather for me this afternoon whilst mowing the lawn and washing the MH. Lovely weather.


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy here today with a high (?) of 14 degrees (west Wales). There is even talk of a shower maybe later this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Still waiting for the sun, not a patch of blue to be seen, but in half an hour the sun will be shining, according to the forecast. Temperatures are going down and down and down from today.:frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cloudy here 7c, supposed to be lots of snow tomorrow according to forecasts, deep joy, I'll have to dig my sledge out again.


----------



## raynipper

Just wet here at 12c. But we are inside all day here.................. and yes I know it's last years flier. 

Ray.


----------



## powerplus

A bit wet here for ray
Hi all not been on here for a while as have been struggling sort myself out with a mixture of gird and ibs but feel i am a little better now been in armacao de pera for just over a week and its been a little rainy but not to bad sorting out getting rid of my large caravan and portugease car as have the motorhome that we drove down with anyway and thinking we want to travel more when possible barry


----------



## JanHank

powerplus said:


> A bit wet here for ray
> Hi all not been on here for a while as have been struggling sort myself out with a mixture of *gird* and *ibs* but feel i am a little better now been in armacao de pera for just over a week and its been a little rainy but not to bad sorting out getting rid of my large caravan and portugease car as have the motorhome that we drove down with anyway and thinking we want to travel more when possible barry


What the heck are *gird* and *ibs* Barry? Glad to hear you are feeling a little better after them anyway. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Oh great news Barry but sad you have to sell the Fleetwood. I'm sure it would have been a more comfortable base there. 
Are you still planning on being there next winter? We will be at the other end of town from you then up near the water tower. 

Ray.


----------



## powerplus

Hi ray yes hopefully sold and deposit coming this afternoon but will wait and see if it happens we are hoping to stay next winter as i have some ideas that i will have to look into when we get home but may need to discuss that with you for advice keep warm and dry barry


----------



## patp

Nice to see you back Barry.

Cold and overcast but dry here. Forgot to put my layers back on for the morning dog walk


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> What the heck are *gird* and *ibs* Barry?


Irritable bowel syndrome and..... No idea!

Glad you're feeling better tho Barry.

It's blooming cold again here in Brighton but at least it's dry.


----------



## powerplus

Sorry should have written gerd 
Gastroesophageal reflux disease


----------



## JanHank

powerplus said:


> Sorry should have written gerd
> Gastroesophageal reflux disease


I might have thought you had spelt Gert wrong then Barry :grin2:

Not a nice thing to have Barry, indigestion or heartburn that most of us get at times is bad enough.
I wish you well and have a good summer wherever you may be.


----------



## JanHank

The sun came out at 10 am yesterday and stayed all day, I can see it through the clouds this morning, but according to the forecast it will soon disappear and stay cloudy all day.


----------



## GMJ

Here in west Wales a high of 12 is forecast today with mixed sun/clouds and a chance of a shower later this afternoon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It is snowing here.


----------



## jiwawa

It doesn't know what to do here (Brighton) - I dressed for the cold n then had to strip off layer by layer. Unfortunately can't take of the waterproof trousers cos I've only got my leggings underneath! But it's getting cooler again....


----------



## GMJ

Nobbling today at and 5-7 degrees. Cloud and sun very cold...







and...we just had around 3 seconds of snow!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It has snowed and properly covered about 3 times today then the sun comes out and pooph it am wented.


----------



## GMJ

It was literally 3-5 seconds worth. Now its a lovely spring day - T shirt weather again!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Up n down like a whatsits doodahs here today.


----------



## JanHank

According to Marko we are expecting snow or snow rain tonight.
It is an extremely cold wind so we didn't stay out for long, Motley was pleased he saw Inis, Marko and Horst, 3 of his favourite people, Horst because he plays with him, Marko and Inis coz they give him nice things to eat and make a fuss of him.


----------



## erneboy

At last we had a bright, warm, sunny day here today. March has been awful. Been wintering here since 2008 and not seen anything like it, nor even close. 19 overcast days, many of them wet. It's to stay cold for another week but at least the rain seems to have gone.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've never seen weather like today, every half hour it changes dramatically from snow to sun and back again.


----------



## JanHank

I woke up to
No snow:grin2: someone has run a brush with a bit of grey paint over the sky, the sun isn’t over the horizon yet, but it’s there. 
IT says cloud with wind, temp no higher than +7°c for the day.


----------



## raynipper

Another very chilly start at 3c but promise of a high of 8c. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr or should that be Brrrrrrrrr.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

That's good to hear Alan. 

9 degrees and sun/cloud forecast here for today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1c here, what a day yesterday, overall I reckon we must have had over a foot of snow, in dumps of two or so inches then melted away.

We had some overnight about an inch but the sun is out so it'll be gone soon.


----------



## JanHank

Brilliant sunlight again with some cloud at the moment, but this blessed wind just will not go away and stay away, it is such a cold wind and the gusts knock me sideways at times. According to the forecast the wind is here to stay for the rest of next week, changing to West wind, is that warmer ? The temperature is rising to double figures next week.
One draw back with sun on the windows, it shows up the streaks left from window cleaning, it wasn’t me that cleaned them last time.


----------



## GMJ

Cloud and a high of 8 degrees forecast here in west Wales.


----------



## patp

How do you get, streak free, clean windows Jan?

Had snow yesterday followed by sun but a very cold wind.

Dry and sunny at the moment but some cloud forecast with that Norverly wind making it seem even colder than it already is.


----------



## raynipper

When the sun is streaming into the bedroom velux windows at this angle it shows up the odd hair not shaved off. So time for a triming up.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

6c promised high of 10c and rain later snow at 200 metres in the Basque Country


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> How do you get, streak free, clean windows Jan?


Clean them on a bright day when you can see the streaks and polish them off with a clean dry soft cloth before they have had time to dry properly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cold but sunny


----------



## GMJ

Drizzle now yer in west Wales!


----------



## baldlygo

What a change :surprise:

I'm not out to play petanque today :crying:


----------



## JanHank

How beautiful Paul, what a sight to greet you any time of day. What a shame it won´t last long.

I´m going to see if I can put that as my desktop Picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

See you're at it again Gerty, being all nice to people, we're just not used to it.










(was a nice pic though Paul)


----------



## JanHank

I have ne reason to be un nice to Paul, not something I can say about everyone 😼


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmph, I feel you.


----------



## baldlygo

JanHank said:


> I have ne reason to be un nice to Paul, not something I can say about everyone 😼


That's a view from our shower room widow - probably the best time of year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Glad it wasn't the view in.


----------



## JanHank

JanHank said:


> I have ne reason to be un nice to Paul, not something I can say about everyone 😼


Looking at this picture of my desktop I have now put all my folders into one folder so I can see all of the garden.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank

Still not warm, 7°c will be the highest, but a day without strong gusty winds, that is a relief, they will be back tomorrow IT says:frown2:.
I have seen the sun this morning for half an hour, but it has now disappeared behind cloud that covers the whole sky.
The birds water is frozen solid so it´s been a very cold night obviously.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine this morning and clouds this afternoon with a high of 9 degrees, forecast for west Wales today.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but due to cloud over. Cold at 2C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

puter says (lying barsteward) 4c and sunny, kin in't I've got a cover over me kneeses.


----------



## raynipper

Same here Pat. 3c and sunny. We are entertaining today so hope we can all dine in the warm conservatory to save heating the lounge.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Grey with showers forecast today, with a high of 13 here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c wet n windy.


----------



## greygit

Raining again, its like being back in the UK..:crying:


----------



## JanHank

Still no rain or snow, the wind is here to stay which dries the ground a bit more each day and the land desperately needs rain.


----------



## baldlygo

-5.7 before sunrise this morning but it is blue sky and sunshine now.


----------



## patp

Overcast with showers. Managed to dodge them on the morning dog walk. Cold wind


----------



## JanHank

baldlygo said:


> -5.7 before sunrise this morning but it is blue sky and sunshine now.


Oh what a shame. There still in full blood in my house :grin2:

I hope this weather will soon change, if its blowing like this on Sunday I won´t be leaving, not only strong wild to fight, but very cold, I'd have to have the heat on full blast.


----------



## JanHank

We have a bit of rain but still windy,


----------



## GMJ

I dodged the mizzle and managed to clean the windows this afternoon. Still grey and crappy though.


----------



## JanHank

I find it amazing how quickly the sun gets up into the sky so quickly in the morning yet takes all day to reach the other side.
I can see the sun, but it’s behind a very thin layer of cloud, I will just whisper, there is no wind at the moment, but according to the forecast it will be blustery again in a little while.


----------



## GMJ

Overcast and a high of 13 forecast here in west Wales today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c and raining, bit of breeze, dull n clardy.


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Overcast and a high of 13 forecast here in west Wales today.


I'm almost jealous G. :crying:

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. Sun might pop its head out later. Wind seems to have died away.


----------



## GMJ

...a bit more sun and the shorts will be deployed again!


----------



## GMJ

Rain forecast all day with a high of 11 degrees here in west Wales.

Just like Spain really....


----------



## patp

Have you noticed anything Graham?


----------



## patp

Dry and fine hear at the moment but possible light rain forecast for later. High of 11C but windy so feeling cooler.


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Have you noticed anything Graham?


..are you suggesting that the rain follows me around? :grin2:

If not...then no, what?


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy with a high of 10 degrees yer in west Wales. Chance of a shower later just as I plan on getting into the garden!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sunny with fluffy clouds right now but rain on the way it seems, quite cold so far, but it's early yet.


----------



## JanHank

Not much wind at the moment so we will do our round.
The weather for Easter weekend looks good if you can believe the 16 day forecast.


----------



## patp

Blooming windy! I gave up on the hill (I use the term lightly) part of my walk because it was into the wind! Had to detour and go around the fields with high hedges on one side and tall oil seed rape plants on the other. My how that has suddenly shot up. It is as tall as me now. Showers forecast.


----------



## GMJ

Windy here too. I've had to move the green bin as it keeps blowing over as its empty at the mo.


----------



## JanHank

When I woke up from my afternoon nap I let Motley out and noticed the bird feeder at the front was almost empty, so filled it up, no sooner were we back in the heavens opened, half an hour later blue sky and fluffy white clouds as it still is.


----------



## erneboy

Back to normal here. Bright, sunny and warm.


----------



## GMJ

Dry this morning with showers this afternoon by the looks with a high of 11 degrees (west Wales)


----------



## JanHank

Miserable, grey, wet and windy at the moment, no idea what the wind will blow in.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but chilly. 3C but forecast to get up to double figures.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

3c but bloody cold, clear blue sky and sunny so hopefully I'll get some solar warmpht.


----------



## jiwawa

It promised wet here in Amiens and it delivered! And it was cold. But at least the wind has died down.


----------



## GMJ

Cloud and sun all day with no rain forecast here in west Wales. A high of 10 degrees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

1c and sunny, no wind so far so good.


----------



## jiwawa

In a short-sleeved top (OK, with sleeveless thermal underneath!) n got all my washing dried in the sun. However, it's bitter now. Says its 10 feeling like 8 but that's positive spinning! It's to get to -1 tonight.


----------



## JanHank

Looks as if it will be depressing with the weather today, IT says cloudy all day highest temperature 8°. Tuesday however will be sun with some cloud and a high of 15°c so a better day for me to travel.


----------



## GMJ

A grey day forecast here with a high of 12. No rain though which is good.


----------



## raynipper

2c and pure white frost.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Frosty paid a visit overnight, 1c suns up but it's a little cloudy so far.


----------



## JanHank

Temperature rising to double figures today and the wind subsiding at Long last. The sun was out, but in the past few minutes hid behind clouds, this afternoon looks promising, no clouds, 10°c.


----------



## GMJ

Cloud/sun all morning with a high of 14. Chance of a shower this afternoon.


----------



## bilbaoman

Already 16c a high of 25 c promised later


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5c and sunny, but it's dark and cloudy outside.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny. 5C atm but due to reach 16C.


----------



## raynipper

Yes, I just realised I have automatically put on my usual two heavy jumpers and today don't need one.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It's looking good for the start of my trip, sun shining, no clouds to see from here, sun and cloud all day with the temperature reaching *14°c * this afternoon. 😎.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees forecast here too with clouds and a chance of some showers this morning.


----------



## patp

Dry but a little overcast. Winds from a Southerly direction. 17C forecast


----------



## GMJ

Its hoying it down here at the mo...


----------



## greygit

GMJ said:


> Its hoying it down here at the mo...


And here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

2 c Puter says rain coming, well that's alright then isn't it.


----------



## jiwawa

19° here, feels warmer. Here is Chaource.


----------



## JanHank

It has been a beautiful sunny day, but as soon as the sun went in the door needed closing.
I feel pretty tired, but what’s the use going to bed at 8 o’clock to wake up at 1am.

He’s happy.


----------



## jiwawa

JanHank said:


> what's the use going to bed at 8 o'clock to wake up at 1am.


Cos you'll have had 5hrs good sleep by then! Or maybe you get 5hrs anyway?


----------



## JanHank

It’s going to be summer today, 19°c this afternoon in Sandstedt, wind changing directions all day S - SW - W with sun and cloud.
There’s a blackbird alarm clock bit bit bitting outside my van.


----------



## GMJ

Sun and showers forecast all day for us with a high of 16 degrees, so warming up nicely.


----------



## patp

It reached 19C here yesterday. More of the same today it seems.


----------



## greygit

Scorchio.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Frio


----------



## GMJ

Sun/Cloud high of 18 degrees here in Cheltenham.


----------



## patp

Hazy sunshine and 18 C


----------



## GMJ

Sun/cloud forecast with a high of 14 degrees for Cheltenham.


----------



## Dogslow

Very Hot and sunny in Altea Spain...........not bragging......ok maybe a bit


----------



## patp

Dry, sunny and warm.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

9c cloudy.


----------



## jiwawa

Full sun n 15° in Villers-le-lac tho it feels more like 22.


----------



## greygit

Thunderstorms storms and lightning very very frightening to our dogs.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Cloudy with a high of 17 degrees forecast for Cirencester today.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5c and sunny, hope it's warmer than yesterday, I had to put the heating on for an hour or so yesterday afternoon BRRR.


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees forecast and sunny all morning here in Cirencester. Cloudy later though.


----------



## erneboy

greygit said:


> Thunderstorms storms and lightning very very frightening to our dogs.:grin2:


Same up our end GG. Terryenshal rain too.

A bit grey this morning but looks as though it will improve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sunny, mostly blue sky no windiness.


----------



## patp

Dry warm and sunny.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and cloudy forecast for Cirencester today.


----------



## GMJ

16 and cloudy forecast here in Ciren today.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast here in The Garden of England  Pooter says 9c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cool and grey so far, t'was lurvely yesterday.


----------



## GMJ

16 and sun/cloud forecast here in Ciren today.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny but wind is from NE so will be a but cooler than the 13C forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been out as it became a nice day and had a really nice lunch.

Mine, Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs
on toast £8









Liz had The Craft House Club Sandwich £7
Served on toasted white bread with bacon,
chicken, salad, and mayo.









Both were really good and arrived quickly with pleasant staff, place was very clean and tidy.


----------



## GMJ

14 and cloudy here in Ciren today.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and sunny forecast for Cardiff today.

Who'd have thought: going back home to Wales for a bit of sun?!


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and mostly sunny forecast for Cardiff today.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny in Shanklin IOW. 14C forecast.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and mixed sun/cloud in Cardiff and also back home too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hazy and sunny at the side of the M6 (nearly) Kendal way


----------



## GMJ

We must be home as rain is forecast for all day 'yer in west Wales!


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast in Shanklin. Wind has gone round to SSW though so the 13C forecast will feel pleasant.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wettish and windy tide out.


----------



## raynipper

Lovely here today, sunny and 16c. Just right for Vide Greniers. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Grey, cloudy and with a chance of rain here in west Wales today, with a high of 15 forecast.


----------



## patp

Cloudy but mild here in Shanklin. Hotel says it will be 16C but Met Office say only 13C. We will see who is right.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees with an odd chance of a shower today in west Wales.


----------



## patp

Cloudy but dry. 11C at the moment.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, same as your only about 80 to 100 miles from us there Pat.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

We got up to 19 degrees locally here yesterday in Llandeilo. It was cooler where we live bit still very pleasant. 

18/19 degrees and sun/cloud forecast again for today.


----------



## JanHank

Sun / cloud I think Graham means :laugh:

No rain still, it’s at least 5 weeks without. Today will be sun and cloud her3 as well with temp forecast 17° tomorrow 20° Next week even warmer it says, I might even be able to leav3 my ves5 off at that temperature :grin2:.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Sun / cloud I think Graham means :laugh:
> 
> No rain still, it's at least 5 weeks without. Today will be sun and cloud her3 as well with temp forecast 17° tomorrow 20° Next week even warmer it says, I might even be able to leav3 my ves5 off at that temperature :grin2:.


Whoopsie thanks Jan....although I think you are also having trouble as well...with your 3 and 5 keys? :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Whoopsie thanks Jan....although I think you are also having trouble as well...with your 3 and 5 keys? :grin2:


It's a blessed nuisance Graham, been going on for some months now and nothing I can do to stop it, it's the e and t keys that cause most trouble and I don't always spot it until I have posted, altering it is a pain in the whatsit.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny with some light cloud. About 16 C.


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> It's a blessed nuisance Graham, been going on for some months now and nothing I can do to stop it, it's the e and t keys that cause most trouble and I don't always spot it until I have posted, altering it is a pain in the whatsit.


yes it must be a right b5stard, a real pain in the 5rse :grin2:


----------



## Dogslow

Today will be like yesterday, hot sunny relaxing by the med .It makes a change from looking out over the north sea.
Anyway we are at Camp Du Dommaine and it looks like this with sound.


----------



## raynipper

Looks idyllic Steve.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Bewtiful yer in west Wales this afternoon: 19.5 degrees and T shirt off whilst doing the gardening. I was sweating like a collier I can tell you!


----------



## GMJ

Dogslow said:


> Today will be like yesterday, hot sunny relaxing by the med .It makes a change from looking out over the north sea.
> Anyway we are at Camp Du Dommaine and it looks like this with sound.


Is it this place Steve?...

https://www.campdudomaine.com/en/our-pitches/

If so what do you think of it?

Also could you let me know if you are near any large supermarkets off site; bars/resto; and public transport?

It looks lovely and could be a future option for us.


----------



## jiwawa

You're under a couple of hours south of me Steve (I'm in Salernes) but have far better weather; I've quite a bit of rain today.... not used to it! That looks a massive campsite. Fabulous views.

Just asking, but are there any privacy issues with homing in like that? I think I wouldn't be too comfortable with it.


----------



## dghr272

Cloud broke in Salou today, much sunshine AND first dip in a pool for 2+ years, can’t say I stayed in long but it was refreshing.

Terry


----------



## GMJ

What a difference today will be to yesterday. Only 14 degrees, cloudy with a chance of showers today. It was 19.5 degrees and sunny yesterday.


----------



## Dogslow

GMJ said:


> Is it this place Steve?...
> 
> https://www.campdudomaine.com/en/our-pitches/
> 
> If so what do you think of it?
> 
> Also could you let me know if you are near any large supermarkets off site; bars/resto; and public transport?
> 
> It looks lovely and could be a future option for us.


 Good Morning yes this is the place,Do we like it here ? do we rate it here ? this is our 5th time here.We absolutely love it here.It opens early April and stays open until the end of September I think.During the months of April May June if you stay for 4 weeks they give you the 5 th week for free.15 amp elec is included at no extra cost Showers toilets etc are immaculate.Every pitch has its own water supply.As you can see from my video the place is stunning.There is a small mini market on site which sells just about everything you would need.The local shops bars and restaurants are a 5 minute walk away.The bus stops are about a ten minute walk away. everyone seems to have electric pedal bikes.St tropez is about an hour away to the east Marseille is about an hour and a half to the west.There are a few supermarkets within a five minute drive from the site.This place opened it's doors in 1950 and it is still here so it must be doing something right.For us we just love the place the feel the view the friendliness of fellow campers/motohomers campervanners. we would give the place a strong 10 out of 10.


----------



## Dogslow

Hiya Jean,
I am very careful where I fly my drone on the day I filmed this I walked around for half an hour to find a safe place to take off and land, when I am looking down on our campervan the drone is about a 100 feet up in the air.If you look at the footage no one is looking up to see the drone apart from Elaine and Spring our border collie. no one else can see it or hear it . Under CAA rules I can fly my drone which weighs less than 250 grams quite close but for safety and privacy I keep well away.When I fly my camera drone it is to make memories of our holidays for Elaine and I and not to invade anyone else's privacy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Went away last Friday afternoon, came back yesterday, only felt a bit cold one night so got under the duvet, been back home less than 24 hours and heating been on twice so the vans insulation is better than the house.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dogslow said:


> Hiya Jean,
> I am very careful where I fly my drone on the day I filmed this I walked around for half an hour to find a safe place to take off and land, when I am looking down on our campervan the drone is about a 100 feet up in the air.If you look at the footage no one is looking up to see the drone apart from Elaine and Spring our border collie. no one else can see it or hear it . Under CAA rules I can fly my drone which weighs less than 250 grams quite close but for safety and privacy I keep well away.When I fly my camera drone it is to make memories of our holidays for Elaine and I and not to invade anyone else's privacy


If only everyone was as responsible as you Steve, sadly they're not, but although you've only joined recently I'd have guessed that anyway.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Went away last Friday afternoon, came back yesterday, only felt a bit cold one night so got under the duvet, been back home less than 24 hours and heating been on twice so the vans insulation is better than the house.


We just changed our winter duvet at home to the summer one. I also changed the winter duvet in the MH as well...all at Mrs GMJ's behest so if she is cold now it's her fault :grin2:


----------



## GMJ

Dogslow said:


> Good Morning yes this is the place,Do we like it here ? do we rate it here ? this is our 5th time here.We absolutely love it here.It opens early April and stays open until the end of September I think.During the months of April May June if you stay for 4 weeks they give you the 5 th week for free.15 amp elec is included at no extra cost Showers toilets etc are immaculate.Every pitch has its own water supply.As you can see from my video the place is stunning.There is a small mini market on site which sells just about everything you would need.The local shops bars and restaurants are a 5 minute walk away.The bus stops are about a ten minute walk away. everyone seems to have electric pedal bikes.St tropez is about an hour away to the east Marseille is about an hour and a half to the west.There are a few supermarkets within a five minute drive from the site.This place opened it's doors in 1950 and it is still here so it must be doing something right.For us we just love the place the feel the view the friendliness of fellow campers/motohomers campervanners. we would give the place a strong 10 out of 10.


Thanks Steve - it does look nice but Jesus you are paying for it! We wouldn't stop anywhere for 5 weeks and they are not on ACSI so way above what we would pay.

I think it was 51.50€ for a seafront pitch in May/June and ones further back weren't that much cheaper









We are off down that way starting next week, staying south of Nice for 11 nights and at Cavalaire sur mer for another 11 nights.


----------



## Dogslow

yes it isn't cheap, the front line next to the sea is expensive but the further back from the sea you go the more bearable the price is.It is our big holiday of the year and we try to push the boat out because of that.The rest of the year it will be Cl's in the UK caravan and motorhome club sites.As a retired long distance hgv driver I do not mind parking up anywhere I feel safe but Elaine likes to feel safe and comfy and Elaine loves this place........Oh it's cloudy and cooler here today we are heading for Carcasonne on Sunday.


----------



## GMJ

It does look smashing Steve I have to say.

We were in Carcassonne in March. Are you taking the MH there? The nearest aire which is also the coach park is dead handy for the place plus on the same level so no walks up to it.

https://www.campercontact.com/en/france/occitanie/carcassonne/65592/bus-parking-carcassonne

Ignore the comment about not being able to park there. it is deffo an aire for MHs as well as a coach park. It worked out around 13-14€ for our overnight stay but we did get there late morning.


----------



## Dogslow

Yes we are in the campervan, so thank you for the heads up on that one


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> ... staying south of Nice for 11 nights and at Cavalaire sur mer for another 11 nights.


South of Nice Graham? Are you swimming?!

Give me a shout as to your whereabouts on the way down as I'll be gradually wending my way north by then I expect. It would be good to cross paths.

I'm hoping to catch up with erstwhile members on here, MyGalSal, next week.


----------



## GMJ

Hi Jean

The plan is Laon-Aisne - Thonnance les Moulins - Gerardmer - Besancon - St Didier sur Chalaronne - D'Avignon. Then we arrive on the Med coast, SW of Nice. Its east then south for us as we always like to try and take in Gerardmer if we can.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like a nice day here in west Wales: 18 degrees and mostly sunny forecast.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and a bit cool. 13C.


----------



## JanHank

It rained, maybe 50 drops per square meter, took all of 2 mins. Just wet enough to get Motleys feet dirty from the dusty road.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Hi Jean
> 
> The plan is Laon-Aisne - Thonnance les Moulins - Gerardmer - Besancon - St Didier sur Chalaronne - D'Avignon. Then we arrive on the Med coast, SW of Nice. Its east then south for us as we always like to try and take in Gerardmer if we can.


Ah, I doubt we'll meet then Graham as I'm intending doing a loop n going north on a more westerly route.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like another nice day today: 18 degrees and mostly sunny, here in west Wales.


----------



## patp

Sunny but only reaching about 10C


----------



## raynipper

Mmmmm Brrrrr a cloudy 15c here but with the cutting wind feels more like 10c.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Around 14-15 degrees with cloud today in west Wales.


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha we are promised 22c today so bring it on.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Ha ha we are promised 22c today so bring it on.
> 
> Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Hot, hot, hot here at Vallabrègues on the Rhône. It's saying 27°.


----------



## raynipper

It's showing 28c here in Normandy. Been a brilliant day with 7 friends but now with all doors open we have to chase the bugs out.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It got up to 20c today, T-shirt and windows open in the car, cooling down now as it's clouded over.


----------



## JanHank

Nice and warm here. 23° c.


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees and sun/cloud forecast for Cirencester today. Chance of a shower in west Wales but hopefully we will outrun them. We had rain here overnight but dry now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too warm yet, and hope it doesn't get too hot as that will bugger up my plan, come on sun.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy at the moment but heavy rain forecast for a couple of hours this morning. Supposed to be dry by 10am though. Should have known the rain was coming as Mark the farmer has been busy planting something in the field next door.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had a good bit of rain overnight, and I was looking out of the lounge window earlier and thought it was so colourful.


----------



## patp

Beeutiful Kev!

We are forecast some rain. Farmers will be happy if it happens.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody cold though for the time of year, yesterday was really nice though.


----------



## raynipper

Dry and sunny but a chilly breeze. We are just off to a coffee meet up and usually sit outside with lots of space. But the breeze just might deter some.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Had a good bit of rain overnight, and I was looking out of the lounge window earlier and thought it was so colourful.


That view would do your heart good Kev!


----------



## GMJ

Crappy weather (rain) most of the way from Cirencester to Folkestone. No rain now but blimmin' windy though!


----------



## raynipper

First bit of drizzle in a month. Just enough to make everything mucky.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It looks like being 23 degrees and wall to wall sun where we are heading in the Vosges today.


----------



## GMJ

A high of 26 forecast for where we are heading today (Besancon). Could be a problem as Mrs GMJ is already suffering with her ankles swelling at 23 degrees yesterday!


----------



## raynipper

Storms last night filled all the water buts and got me up to pull all the ariel leads out.

Ray.


----------



## patp

It is already 15C at 7.30am. Forecast is for 18C but it was hotter than forecast yesterday. It is causing us problems in the new bungalow as, having got the temperature inside up to 18C overall in the cold weather it has crept up to 21C in this warm weather and that includes the bedrooms. Try as I might to reduce the temperature by closing curtains and opening windows it still only goes down to 18C. As soon as the windows are shut it creeps up again. This was happening when it was 16C outside but sunny. It must be that the walls and floors got warmed up, and are now not cooling down, because there is no heating on and hasn't been for some time.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds good Pat. Better than the reverse.

Ray.


----------



## patp

I agree, Ray, but not if you are too hot in the bedroom (if you see what I mean  )


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

patp said:


> I agree, Ray, but not if you are too hot in the bedroom (if you see what I mean  )


I'd rather not see into Rays bedroom ta muchly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite cool here so far, zero wind, and cloudy sky.


----------



## raynipper

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'd rather not see into Rays bedroom ta muchly.


You don't know what your missing Kev.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

'Twas a very warm 26 degrees here yesterday in Besancon and the same is forecast for our next stop today, just north of Lyon. There is a 30% chance of rain though due to thunderstorms I guess (we have had some rumbles this morning already).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> You don't know what your missing Kev.
> 
> Ray.


There is gratitude, and then there is the emotion I get from not knowing, a whole different level of gratefulness Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No idea what the weather is doing as we have frog again, it's like November here, I can't see beyond the tree in the garden, doesn't feel as cold though.


----------



## GMJ

I just looked at the forecast for Avignon where we will be in 2 days time and it says 32 degrees!









Mrs G will not be a good way at all if it gets that hot!


----------



## raynipper

Me neither G. Can't take more than 28c and sleeping can be a big problem and then the bugs.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No change here yet, still froggy out there, not got ne warmer either.


----------



## GMJ

I just looked at the forecast for Avignon and it has been downgraded to...31 degrees today!

Phew what a scorcher!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looks a lot better here this morning than yesterday, although in late afternoon it was really hot.


----------



## raynipper

Why do we flock to the 'sun' and then complain about the heat?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Why do we flock to the 'sun' and then complain about the heat?
> 
> Ray.


:grin2:

Its a British thing isn't it??

We didn't expect it to be as hot as it is from previous experiences of travelling down south.


----------



## raynipper

We have 25c forecast today but possible storms to mess things up. So walking this afternoon could be 'challenging'. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't


----------



## raynipper

Don't wot? Walk or flock to the sun?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes


----------



## GMJ

Uncomfortable night last night after 31 degrees during the day. The bedroom was 24.5 when we went to bed!

We are heading mid way between Nice and Antibes today so could be between 30 (in Nice) and 24 (in Antibes) degrees according to the forecast. I hope its closer to the latter tbh which Mrs GMJ can just about manage.


----------



## jiwawa

Yes, sticky night last night. Due to be 32 in Carcassonne today. I'd like to keep the maxxair going during the night but I'm afraid of whacking the batteries. I suppose it would be possible to put something in line that would cut it off if the batteries were getting too low? Without cutting off other 12v supply?


----------



## raynipper

Yes Jean they are available but personally I would not want to rely on it. Just in case.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

A more reasonable 24 degrees with wall-to-wall sun to today in Villeneuve-Loubert.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sun is trying to break through the clouds.


----------



## patp

Apparently it is officially a drought in this region. We did, however, get some rain last night though not sure how much. No puddles. Forecast to be 20C today, cloudy at the moment but sun is supposed to come out later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been very dry round here for a bit too, but had overnight rain the last two nights.


----------



## jiwawa

Warm n VERY windy here, now in Villasavery, west of Carcassonne.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and sun all the way here on the Med


----------



## patp

Heavy showers and a high of 15C.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Very grey again, no sign of the sun yet.


Yesterday was barking hotness in the afternoon.


----------



## baldlygo

Fairly warm for us


----------



## GMJ

It could be a tad warmer here today potentially getting up to 27 degrees.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

BRRR, just been down to the van to check something and it's not really summery at all out there.


----------



## raynipper

A gloomy old 15c today. Maybe might make 17 with glimpses of sun.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

From 29°C 2 days ago to a mere 16° at the Moment highest 18° today.
Not quite vest cold, but I have put a thin jumper on.
The sun has come out so maybe the forecast is wrong.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No sun here so far, off out now, got me snow shoes ready.


----------



## jiwawa

31 feeling like 33 here in Marciac.... Whew!!!


----------



## raynipper

A comfy 25c today here and great if you don't have to work in the garden.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like 24 degrees but cloudy here at least for the morning anyway.


----------



## GMJ

24 decrees again here today and cloudy this morning. It was noticeably cooler yesterday afternoon as the sun never broke though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It looks a better day today, got window and lock to sort out, no rush on the lock though.


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy at the moment. Might rain later. Desperately needed by the farmers. 16C forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Dry, and not cold is all I can commit too so far.


----------



## baldlygo

Cooler and less sun today but forecast to get back up to the mid-20s for the next 2 weeks.

Nice bit of rain last night


----------



## GMJ

Yesterday was a perfect day for sight seeing: cloudy and not too hot. We even had a pathetic attempt at some rain later in the afternoon.

Today looks like being 25-27 degrees; cloudy this morning but with sun breaking through this aft!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Lot of blue sky so possibly a better day, we were both quite cold in the lounge last night, there are some dark clouds on the far side of the valley so anything could happen.


----------



## GMJ

We had a pretty severe thunder storm last night after a glorious sunny afternoon. Today it looks like rain showers this morning clearing up by the afternoon with a high of 24 degrees.

RAIN? On holiday? That's not allowed...


----------



## raynipper

Not open for further replies. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

26 degrees and sunny all day forecast for where we are and also for Cannes where we are heading today (hopefully).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can see the sun shining on the wind farm across the valley, but I can also see the black clouds above them, it's me birfday next week and it's normally warm by now.


----------



## GMJ

It was hot here last night: 25 degrees when we went to bed so I had the fan on all night and the roof window open at its highest and it got down to 23.5 by 6.00am this morning!!

Looks like a high of 28 degrees today too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not here bloody freezer again, 

I asked Liz yesterday if the weather we're getting is being affected by all the crap the Putin and Ukraine are putting into the atmosphere.


----------



## GMJ

28/29 degreeshere yesterday and the same forecast for today as well.

Looks like Cavalaire (where we are heading tomorrow) is around 22/23 so a bit more comfortable for Mrs GMJ


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and light showers where we are heading today over St Tropez way...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Still not very good for the time of year, 8c and cloudy.


----------



## GMJ

No rain yesterday despite the 40% chance on the forecast. it is noticeably cooler where we have moved to (around 17km SW of St Tropez) : still very pleasant and makes for a better nights sleep too.

Looks like it will be 24 degrees and mostly sun today.


----------



## patp

Dry start with sunny intervals but rain forecast later. Mind you they said that yesterday and it was only a few drops. Quite cool. 7C at the moment and only rising to 14C later.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cold and cloudy again here


----------



## baldlygo

The sun is getting very hot today. Yesterday there was a breeze to keep it cooler. I was pleased to see another dragonfly in our garden yesterday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Send any spare over here Paul bloody freezer.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine and 23 degrees forecast here for today. 

We had a little rain yesterday afternoon but it didn't amount to much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Has been all night and still is Pi$$ing down.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and wall-to-wall sunshine forecast for today😎


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looking a bit brighter out there, still got my thick shirt on though.


----------



## GMJ

24 degrees here with a chance of showers between 10am and 3.00pm apparently


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Foggy ffs


----------



## erneboy

Been around 300 here every day for ages. Everyday sunny except for about three hours of heavy rain last Sunday evening.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

erneboy said:


> Been around 300 here every day for ages. Everyday sunny except for about three hours of heavy rain last Sunday evening.


Hot as hell eh


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Been around 300 here every day for ages. Everyday sunny except for about three hours of heavy rain last Sunday evening.


300 Al? That's hot...   

Just started raining here


----------



## GMJ

26 degrees and sun/cloud forecast for today.

We had rain yesterday morning but it cleared up after lunch.


----------



## raynipper

We got three days of rain and then more rain. And a garden party.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Sun shine and 26 degrees here for today in Cavalaire (or St Tropez to be more accurate as the Met Office doesn't have the weather for Cav)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

17c in the lounge so yet another cold day, so glad of global warming.


----------



## GMJ

29 degrees and wall to wall sun here, forecast for today. It's going to be a scorcher...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The weather here has been really cold recently, we even put the heating on last night and Liz said we had snow briefly in the afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

30 degrees forecast here today with zero cloud. Fortunately there is also some wind which will cool things down. 

It didn't get up to the forecast 29 yesterday thankfully but it was very gusty in the afternoon and through the night.


----------



## raynipper

Finally the rain has arrived after warnings of being deluged yesterday to dampen down our garden party. In the event it was a perfect day with sun and just right temps for the 24 visitors.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like the nearest place I can find on the Met Office to where e are heading today shows 27 degrees and cloudy as the forecast.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been raining all night and now it's foggy, it did get a little warmer yesterday afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

You do get some crap weather up there in Gods Own Country Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We seem to be this year Ray, quite fed up of it now, plus it makes all the weeds grow rapidly.


----------



## GMJ

It was warm here on the rive to our site yesterday: 25 and mixed sun/cloud. When we got here it was noticeably more comfortable to sit outside and at bedtime.

We are heading towards Grenoble today where the forecast is 19 degrees and rain! What a difference a day or two makes from the near 30 degrees and sunshine on the Med.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's looking a degree or two warmer today at last, but quite windy.


----------



## GMJ

23 degrees and sun/cloud forecast for where we are heading today (Epernay)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was actually a bit too warm in bed last night for a change, looks nice and bright outside too this morning.


----------



## GMJ

It was 'ot last night: 25 degrees at bedtime so windows open and fan on.

We are moving nearer to Calais today and the forecast is for 20 degrees and sunny, which should be pleasant.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and cloudy in Cirencester where we are heading today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not so warm here yet again, this Brexit and Covid 19 has really buggered up our weather.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like 19 and sun/cloud back home today in west Wales. That's useful for emptying the MH as I dislike doing that in the rain.


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and sun/cloud for us yer in west wales today.


----------



## GMJ

22 and sunny today. BBQ tonight!


----------



## jiwawa

Praying for clear skies at 1pm (tipping it down now) for my grandson's 1st sports day. I remember clearly his father's 1st sports day. One of his wee friends tripped n fell n my son stopped to help him up. Lost the race of course! One of my proudest moments!


----------



## GMJ

16 and rain forecast all day here in west Wales.

That'll be summer over then....


----------



## Penquin

29 and blue sky here at 0830 in SW France, forecast to increase steadily until 1700 when it may reach 41.

Anyone fancy going for a gentle stroll ACROSS the former River Po in Italy ? You won’t even get your ankles wet…….









Europe heatwave: Outdoor events banned in parts of France


France forced to import electricity as air-conditioners and fans switched on for record heatwave.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## jiwawa

Penquin said:


> 29 and blue sky here at 0830 in SW France, forecast to increase steadily until 1700 when it may reach 41.


Oh, Dave, I feel for you! I do hope you, Lesley n Bob manage to stay cool somehow.


----------



## Penquin

Reached 41 during the afternoon, then suddenly changed and back to mid 20’s so much more bearable.. Forecast for 28 tomorrow and possible thunderstorms tomorrow night. We will wait and see.


----------



## jiwawa

I love a French thunderstorm!


----------



## Penquin

We have had plenty of “love” since Jubilee weekend…..


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees and mostly cloudy today here in west Wales.


----------



## raynipper

Wet and windy for some relief.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody foggy here.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and sun forecast here in west Wales.

I can hardly believe that I have just typed that but its true! 😜 😎


----------



## raynipper

How about this devastation. .........................

Photos: ‘Ping-pong’ ball size hailstones destroy roofs in France (connexionfrance.com) 

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

After the hail the other day I looked out at my gazebo to check if it was still standing and it looked fine but with what I thought were leaves on the top. Yesterday I went for a closer look and found that it had been shot through with a machine gun. I will need to have a close inspection of my tiled roof


----------



## Penquin

Hail ? There were reports in France of “golf ball sized” hail stones destroying roofs;









Photos: ‘Ping-pong’ ball size hailstones destroy roofs in France


The mayor of one town described the storm as a catastrophe with roofs and car windscreens damaged. Most departments remain under weather alerts




www.connexionfrance.com





Needs a careful inspection as to how extensive damage is, hope it is limited to just a couple of panes of glass. 🤔


----------



## baldlygo

Our hail was not all that large but it was fast-moving - like little bullets. It destroyed our smaller plastic solar lights.


----------



## jiwawa

We were on a France Passion site a few years ago. They had their cherry orchards covered with netting which I thought was to keep birds away. But no, it was to provide protection from the severe hail they get. They insisted we bring our motorhome under the protection of their barn. 

We heard what were like successive cannon shots dancing among the clouds, wave after wave of that. As I understood from Monsieur this was some kind of high tech attempt to disrupt the coming storm.


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and cloudy forecast for Cheltenham today


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and a right old mix of sun/cloud/rain/lightening storms forecast for Dawlish Warren today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Been nice again today, Sat & Sun peed it down greatly in the afternoons.


----------



## patp

We were promised some rain but none has arrived yet. Farmers are getting desperate  Mark, next door, commented that it will wait until harvest and then chuck it down!
Is anyone else getting lots more wind (of the meteorological kind  ) then we used to get?
Also are the nights warmer than they used to be?


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Is anyone else getting lots more wind (of the meteorological kind  ) then we used to get?
> Also are the nights warmer than they used to be?


Yes and yes Pat.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and cloudy all day forecast for here (and Exeter where we are going today).


----------



## patp

Dry warm and sunny. 18c at the moment but supposed to reach the low 20s.


----------



## jiwawa

Miserable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not cracking the flags here either Jean, not hot or cold, just is.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like being 19 degrees and dry here this morning near Dawlish Warren today. Rain from lunchtime though...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just north of Moffat, very overcast, 15 army trucks just passed on desert colours.


----------



## raynipper

Not too bad today, a comfy and bright 17c and the deer were enjoying new shoots across the field and birds galore zooming back and forth.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It’s too hot, temperature since we’ve been home near 30°c, it rained yesterday evening to cool things off a bit, today 25° it says. Blinds and curtains kept closed on the sunny side.


----------



## GMJ

Bollox! It's going to rain this morning here - when I have to take the awning down - and also in Charmouth when I put it back up again later!!  

Temperature around 17 degrees.


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Bollox! It's going to rain this morning here - when I have to take the awning down - and also in Charmouth when I put it back up again later!!


A very good reason for not having one 😂


----------



## GMJ

Fortunately no rain when I took it down and nor when I put it back up. An awning suits our style of MH'ing perfectly so we have numerous reasons to have one!

Weather today in Charmouth looking like 20 degrees and rain from 10.00 onwards.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nice day here, off to some castle later.


----------



## JanHank

It really is a beautiful day here, the only things spoiling it are the thunder flies (thrips) the ants, also a cricket rubbing his legs together ( I hope he doesn’t get in the house) and flies the keep taking bites of my legs. Other than that the only sound I hear is the birds.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Found a nice place just north of Montrose.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Found a nice place just north of Montrose.


A friend used to be the minister in St.Cyrus!


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees with sun first thing but clouding up later (Charmouth).


----------



## JanHank

Must take Motley out before it gets too hot, sun all day, not much of a breeze so I have to put the big fan on in the house.
For years we talked about getting an AC machine, maybe it’s time I got one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

jiwawa said:


> A friend used to be the minister in St.Cyrus!


Oh yes, which party?  

Not sure if we'll do the beach or not it's quite overcast


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh yes, which party?
> 
> Not sure if we'll do the beach or not it's quite overcast


😂😂😂 Church of Scotland 😉


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We didn't do the beach, too far for me to walk, and scooter friendly, we we norf instead.


----------



## JanHank

Another sunny day to look forward to, 25°c my kind of temperature.


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and sun/cloud all day here in Charmouth.

Whisper it quietly but it looks as if the summer may be arriving here!


----------



## GMJ

Forecast is for 24 degrees and cloud/sun here in Charmouth.


----------



## raynipper

We could reach 22c today. Just right for the dentist. 

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry but overcast. Low twenties is forecast. Everywhere is so dry. Not complaining mind.


----------



## JanHank

Cooler days ahead, only reaching 20 today, still with the same sun up there.


----------



## GMJ

24 degrees and sun/cloud forecast for today. Just the weather for a walk on the beach here in Charmouth.


----------



## JanHank

A very unusual sky this morning, there’s no sign of the sun, I can’t remember the last time it happened, probably before I left at Easter. 
It has been raining the road is wet, temperature at the moment is 13°c rising to just 19°c later.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and sun forecast for all day here in Charmouth. Looks as if the wind will have settled down today as well.


----------



## patp

Dry and hot .


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees again here in Charmouth today with wall-to-wall sun ...and also the same forecast in Cirencester where we are heading.

I guess summer has arrived....


----------



## patp

Summer has been in Norfolk for the last couple of months, phew!
Only 21C today.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Its been very changeable up here for a few days, its overcast right now, but should brighten up later. 

No RAF flights on weekends apparently.


----------



## Penquin

Currently clear blue sky and 30C. The Armee de l’air do not fly weekends, but usually a pair flyover us at about 50m agl every lunchtime. They stop on 14 th July for a month.


----------



## JanHank

It started of a cool grey day, but now there is a very interesting cloudy sky. 21°c with a cool breeze, good walking temperature if you have the energy.
I´ll just sit outside and read the clouds.


----------



## GMJ

27 degrees and sunshine all day forecast for today here in Cirencester.


----------



## greygit

31C here, just been for a ride on my new bike ( traded in the mountain bike for it as its more sensible for a cripple) and even the wind was hot.


----------



## patp

Dry and hot. Forecast is for 29C today! No change in sight.


----------



## GMJ

29 degrees and sun (morning) and cloud (afternoon) forecast for Cirencester!


----------



## Penquin

LOWEST mid-day temperature for next two weeks is 31C, highest (next Sunday) is 39C. Several times with 37 and 38 to come.

I will NOT be doing a lot of digging for the next few days unless I am up at around 0630.


----------



## GMJ

Weather is forecast for 22 degrees and a chance of a shower back home. Rain? In Wales? 

Who'd have thunked that....


----------



## JanHank

Clear blue sky, I was going to test the new bridge and walk into Poland, but I will leave that until the temperature drop a lot lower than 26° that will feel like 28°c in the shade it says, it will be a lot hotter on a metal sided bridge I’m sure.


----------



## Penquin

HOT.


----------



## GMJ

Only 19-20 degrees and mixed sun/cloud forecast here in west Wales today.

Heatwave? What heatwave?


----------



## JanHank

It is a very pleasant temperature with a slight cool breeze, I would love to sit outside and watch the big birds following the tractor as the barley is being cut, but its too dusty. 
They are cutting, but next to no birds. I have seen 3 storks and 1 buzzard when there use to be tens of each when we moved in 16 years ago.
Motley is going to the vet this afternoon, I will drive him there and back .


----------



## jiwawa

Is Motley unwell Jan?


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Is Motley unwell Jan?


Only just seen this Jean.
Motley is absolutely fine, before I went away he was put on tablets for his thyroid and while I was away I stopped them because he seemed to be loosing weight quickly, at Heikes he gained some weight and has been since, he weighed 10 kg for years and suddenly dropped to just over 8 kg. He is now 9.60 kg. The visit today was a blood test for thyroid and liver and she will ring me tomorrow with the result. He is as fit as a fiddle, I have put his agility course out in the garden again, he loves that, wakes the neighbours if they are dozing off with his barking.😁


----------



## Penquin

It is dangerously hot here for dogs in the afternoon our Bob knows that and will only go out morning and evening, the afternoon is siesta time for him on a nice cool tiled floor, although he moves frequently to a cooler part….

We we’re warned about walking him on hot pavements, tarmac, sand as it is easy to burn paws. If the surface feels hot on your hand after 10s it is too hot for a dog, walking on grass does not have the same heat problem (although ours is getting to the “Weetabix“ stage rapidly….. 😳


----------



## JanHank

Exactly Dave, on hot days he nor any of the dogs we have had would be walked at the hot part of a day, thank goodness we haven’t had too many really hot days yet this year yet, he is walked in the morning and most of that he is on a grass verge where all the best smells are, never on a lead so he goes at his own pace. He insists on playing when he thinks it’s cool enough in the evening and then he is in the shade of the house. I don’t like the heat and flake out in the afternoon most days anyway 😁


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and cloudy today here in west Wales


----------



## patp

Dry, hot and sunny. 23 deg forecast. Everywhere is brown


----------



## JanHank

It´s cold here, so cold I had to put a little jacket on and came home with ear ache because the wind is so cold.


----------



## GMJ

25/26 degrees and mostly sun here today.

...and so it begins!


----------



## JanHank

It’s raining on and off here, my burnt grass is happy with that and so are the gardeners I imagine.

Forecast says 21° today 22° tomorrow and then warmer next week in the low 30is. Hopefully the bigger numbers don’t reach here.

So far Southern Ireland hasn’t had a lot of sun, Heike and Jürgen are on Holiday there and the photos she sends have mostly cloudy skies.


----------



## JanHank

So far Southern Ireland hasn’t had a lot of sun, Heike and Jürgen are on Holiday there and the photos she sends have mostly cloudy skies.
—————————————————————————————————————
First this post didn’t go then it turns up twice and I don’t know how to delete one.


----------



## Penquin

Currently a very pleasant 25 as we have breakfast on the verandah, forecast to be 35 this afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, similar here Dave. Maybe a degree or two lower but clear blue skies.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

21° today it says, shooting up to 28° tomorrow, 33° & 36° Tuesday & Wednesday 🙁


----------



## GMJ

29 degrees forecast for us in west Wales today!

Much more of this and I'll be able to take my cagoule off


----------



## patp

All the windows on the shady side are open to bring the house temperature down. Will close them later and draw all the curtains. We bought a fan from John Lewis and it is very good. It knows what the temperature is and responds accordingly  Forecast is for 29C today. Currently a nice 18C with a lovely breeze.


----------



## GMJ

All windows and doors were open yesterday and we slept with the bedroom windows open in our bungalow as it was 24 degrees at bedtime. I haven't had to deploy the fans yet nor the bucket of cold water for Mrs GMJ's swollen ankles!


----------



## Penquin

27 at present with a high at 1600 of 38 being forecast. The predictions for the next two weeks here donot drop below 30 and most days is 34+


----------



## patp

Graham, do you leave your casement windows open all night? We don't have quarter lights in our windows and I am nervous about opening the casement ones because someone could just climb in.


----------



## GMJ

Yes Pat we do. I am a very light sleeper due to my insomnia so would hear the slightest thing. I also keep a big Maglite torch next to the bed too...just in case!

Tbh we live so rurally there's no one about.

I'd feel sorry for the burglar if they saw me being very angry and in the nuddy!!


----------



## raynipper

We have CS gas canisters secreted about the house here in Normandy. Although crime is very rare one needs to be prepared.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Blooming lovely in North Devon by the sea but you don't want to be in the sun long. Super out on the bike. Michelle has walked 8 miles along the cliffs with a total ascent of 1500ft she tells me. Barmy. Off to jump in the sea shortly.


----------



## GMJ

35 degrees forecast for yer today! It'll be a bit cooler as we are in a valley but still...

Yesterday was warm but there was a cooling breeze so not too bad at all really.


----------



## JanHank

Out before 9 am with Mot, it was quite cool, as we were coming back it started to warm up so that was a good move.


----------



## Penquin

Been gardening since 0800 when it was 25.5 having reached as low as 24.4 overnight, 32 by 1000 and forecast for 41. Might have to dip in the pool a few times today and then simply air dry…..

Mind you the pool is 31 and is nominally unheated (except by sun)


----------



## barryd

I'm lovely and cool me! Been in the sea!!


----------



## raynipper

Now your out and basting in 30c.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Heading steadily ^

Blood heat now, 37 although many people have a lower core temperature than “expected” 37.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, 38.2c here now outside and 25.7 inside.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

You’re winning, shade temperature 37.5

Worrying message from daughter in Charente Maritime, north of Bordeaux on Saturday evening;

Forest fire raging less than 4 minute drive westwards AND major house fire 2 km east.

The forest fire made the BBC 10 o’clock News.

Fortunately, house fire extinguished within 24 hours, forest fire now “under control” and dampening down.

Too close to a family member for my comfort.


----------



## GMJ

Hottest day ever in Wales reported today near Aberystwyth at 35.3 degrees...and it's not over yet!


----------



## raynipper

39.3c and I guess thats it. So we haven't reached the momentous 40.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I think it's to get hotter in UK tomorrow Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It's forecast to be cooler here in west Wales tomorrow: currently saying 28 degrees and rain in the afternoon! It was supposed to be 35 this afternoon and whilst it has been hot, I don't think its reached that where we live tbh.


----------



## bilbaoman

The temperature in Getxo as just dropped from 36c to 25c in 10 mins due to a sudden change in wind direction will have to put on a jumper


----------



## barryd

I wonder how and where they measure the highest temperature because it's bound to have been 40c+ somewhere and I'll tell you why. The temperature is all over the place here in North Devon as I may have mentioned earlier but after lunch we rode into Woolacombe which has always been constantly Warner than Lee bay just 3 miles away where we are and Ilfracombe 6 miles away and bloody hell it was horrendous. The road that goes down the hill for the last mile or so on the bike at least was like a blast furnace. I've experienced this before in the south of France and around lake Annecy. Absolutely well in excess of 40c easily but perhaps it doesn't count as I suspect a lot of it will be heat generated by the actual road. We just turned round and went back to Lee Bay where it was a pleasant 29-31ish I reckon and spent the afternoon going in and out of the sea which was bliss. 😎​


----------



## jiwawa

Why have you gone all right justified Barry?


----------



## Penquin

He’s reflecting his desire for the Tory Party Leader and PM 🤭


----------



## Penquin

barryd said:


> I wonder how and where they measure the highest temperature because it's bound to have been 40c+ somewhere and I'll tell you why. The temperature is all over the place here in North Devon as I may have mentioned earlier but after lunch we rode into Woolacombe which has always been constantly Warner than Lee bay just 3 miles away where we are and Ilfracombe 6 miles away and bloody hell it was horrendous. The road that goes down the hill for the last mile or so on the bike at least was like a blast furnace. I've experienced this before in the south of France and around lake Annecy. Absolutely well in excess of 40c easily but perhaps it doesn't count as I suspect a lot of it will be heat generated by the actual road. We just turned round and went back to Lee Bay where it was a pleasant 29-31ish I reckon and spent the afternoon going in and out of the sea which was bliss. 😎​


Has to be measured in Met stations with a certified system, usually outside inside a Stephenson Screen box - a white painted box, covered in louvres and with the thermometers inside.

At least that’s jhow it used to be, probably any Tom Dick or Harriet can do it now ! 🫣


----------



## barryd

I wouldnt have been surprised if it had been pushing 50c on that one stretch of road. There is a new section of black tarmac between Combe Martin and Ilfracombe and as soon as you hit it the heat rises considerably. The worst ever example of this was a road coming down a mountain to lake Bourget near Annecy. One side was shear shiny rock which had been in the hot sun all day. It just acted like a giant radiator. Horrible. Of course the jump in the lake at the bottom was bliss. Never though we would be riding around doing the same thing in the UK. Jumping in the sea and riding in soaking wet t shirts and shorts to stay cool.


----------



## Penquin

The tarmac at Luton airport and at Brize Norton melted today forcing the suspension of flights….


----------



## GMJ

28-30 degrees forecast here to day in west Wales with rain forecast for this afternoon too...

...I knew it wouldn't be long!


----------



## dghr272

Interesting graphic from NASA, aimed at the climate change deniers, they haven’t gone away you know.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549009663378788355
Terry


----------



## Penquin

Summer has finished here already…. Yesterday 39, today between 31 and 34 depending on which forecast, but currently a lovely cool 24.5 and fairly overcast.

I suspect that the sun will break through and the temperature will rise, but we have been out gardening since 0800 and it was very pleasant with a nice breeze.

The one alarming thing at 0700 was the ominous strong smell of woodsmoke and being surrounded by smoke, although not close. This has now stopped, thankfully, although one possible source in a wood a couple of km away has been identified. We are surrounded by woods….. fortunately deciduous rather than the coniferous forests that have been burning elsewhere in SW France, including within 5km of my daughter….

Very unpleasant experience to wake up and smell that in the current circumstances.


----------



## patp

Conifers burn like crazy! I know someone who chopped one down and set fire to it right at the end of his garden. It took all the paint off is windows!
Hot, hot, hot here! We are not far from Santon Downham which set the record yesterday. Supposed to beat that today. I have to go into town for a hair cut!
New dining room table and comfy chairs coming today, hopefully. Will have to move them into the dining room slowly as that is the room that Thomas is using as his "safe space". Don't want to overwhelm the poor old chap!


----------



## barryd

Cool here now in North Devon. Just had thunder and rain. Nice and refreshing so I would say a cool down is on its way. I think it's set to warm up a bit later here but nowhere near what if was yesterday. I actually enjoyed it yesterday though


----------



## GMJ

Noticeably cooler thus far in west Wales. I might not be able to justify having a beer or two this afternoon at this rate!!


----------



## raynipper

Yep, short sharp shower to lower the temp a few degrees


Ray.


----------



## barryd

Lovely here now. About 24c, rains gone and its sunny. I bet its too cold to jump in the sea now though.


----------



## GMJ

We had literarily 30 seconds of rain earlier, that's all!


----------



## barryd

Forecast is wrong here in North Devon. Supposed to be about 20c now. More like 27c. Might have to go swimming again.  it's a tough life.


----------



## JanHank

barryd said:


> Forecast is wrong here in North Devon. Supposed to be about 20c now. More like 27c. Might have to go swimming again.  it's a tough life.


You must look/taste like a salt lick


----------



## GMJ

Looks like the weather had broken here in west Wales: 19/20 degrees forecast today and cloudy all day.

Wat a difference from Monday to today!


----------



## JanHank

38°C feeling like 42° it says. 19° at 8.02 am-


----------



## Relyat

dghr272 said:


> Interesting graphic from NASA, aimed at the climate change deniers, they haven’t gone away you know.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549009663378788355
> Terry


I don't know anyone who would deny that the climate does change, as far as I know it always has. 
The cause of the change though, that's another matter.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like being a pleasant day here in west Wales: around 20 degrees with sun/cloud


----------



## raynipper

Yep, same here and just right for the weekly BBQ later.
Last week I was huddled under an umbrella to keep the sun off me.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

At 5am the sky was covered in cloud and at 6am it still is. 18°c not a breath of wind so feels stuffy even with the windows open, no draught at all.
Temperatures for the next few days in the mid to low 20is then jumps to 33° on Monday, so it do say.


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and cloudy forecast for our area today in west Wales. Chance of a thunderstorm too apparently.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy. A refreshing 17C! I have all the windows open because inside it is still 24C.


----------



## GMJ

18/19 and rain forecast on and off all day.

A true Welsh summer at last


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and 26C is forecast. Working on getting the house cool before then.


----------



## JanHank

I´m going to enjoy today, it´s almost 10 am and 16° C with rain 🌂 .
I have opened as many windows as I can without letting rain in and I can breath cool fresh air, bliss after the last few days.


----------



## jiwawa

We were promised rain all day but we had a wonderful 5hr window here at the Magheroarty ferry. Walked to the point (about 8.5km round trip on sand so pretty good going, for Granny, never mind 8yr-old grandson!)

For some reason the attachment clip is greyed out so no pics 😔


----------



## jiwawa

A couple of photos of Magheroarty. The last is the result of natural erosion - absolutely fabulous natural art!!


----------



## JanHank

The last picture looks very interesting Jean


----------



## GMJ

Looking like 19 degrees and rain forecast all day her in west Wales.

Yesterday got progressively worse and we had driving rain and wind by the evening which was more reminiscent of autumn.


----------



## raynipper

Oh sorry G but we still have glorious weather and no rain in sight yet.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Been hoying down all morning. very windy too. It is basically autumn!


----------



## Penquin

36.9 this afternoon, only 3 degrees cooler than the most recent peak….. painting all morning, just been to the reopening of our local patisserie that was burned down 2 years ago. Absolutely beautiful now, rebuilt with taste and the patisserie looks stunning.












Do you fancy a peach ?

Only a VERY small part of a massive selection, the petit fours they distributed freely were fantastic, very detailed andVERY tasty, I did not eat many…..

Define many ?


----------



## Relyat

Penquin said:


> 36.9 this afternoon, only 3 degrees cooler than the most recent peak….. painting all morning, just been to the reopening of our local patisserie that was burned down 2 years ago. Absolutely beautiful now, rebuilt with taste and the patisserie looks stunning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 98303
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fancy a peach ?
> 
> Only a VERY small part of a massive selection, the petit fours they distributed freely were fantastic, very detailed andVERY tasty, I did not eat many…..
> 
> Define many ?


I've always been partial to a French tart.


----------



## jiwawa

Is that the patisserie we visited for coffee Dave? Can't wait!!


----------



## Penquin

Yes, we are going back on Wednesday morning for breakfast when it opens, fitting start for our Wedding Anniversary. Not quite the half century, but only a couple of years to go for that.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and cloud forecast all day here in our part of west Wales. Better than yesterday as it didn't stop raining until the evening!


----------



## patp

Dry (still!) and hot at 24C. Mostly cloudy though which might help us keep the bungalow cooler.


----------



## JanHank

Oh such weird weather, yesterday nearing my tolerance level 27°, today 35° C tomorrow *24°C, *it´s the same blinking sun, I just don´t understand it.


----------



## Penquin

Yesterday 37, today 29, tomorrow 28 and so on, it is not forecast to drop below 24 for the next 10 days and will get hotter. Rain on Friday (probably one sprinkle), the.farmers are watering 24/7 moving the equipment around. They all have large reservoirs interconnected and massive electric pumps. Our loca farmer has one massive reservoir nearly 8m deep - enlarged three years ago, plus four or five other, smaller ones all interlinked by 10cm pipes underground and moveable watering trailers that reel the 15 cm hose back in as it waters - taking about 8 h to reel in the 150 m length. Very big business.


----------



## GMJ

It has rained here most of the morning despite the forecast saying that t would be dry!


----------



## raynipper

Wales innit.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The temperature now is 33.4°C looking out there is a pretty strong breeze so I thought maybe it would feel cooler, opened the door, stepped out and it was like walking into a fan assisted oven, I don’t like this weather one little bit and even more so because I still have to wear long sleeves. 
18 kmph coming from the south, changing to SW this evening.


----------



## JanHank

I do hope the forecast is correct and the heat is off for the next week at least, yesterday was awful,
25° predicted for today with a W or NW wind so hopefully I will be able to go out.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and light cloud with no rain forecast for our bit of paradise in west Wales.


----------



## bilbaoman

19c with zirimiria (drizzle in basque) at the moment a high of 24c forcast


----------



## patp

Dry and warm. Today is forecast to be the coolest for a while at 20C so will do anything that needs to be done outside. Still no rain forecast.


----------



## Relyat

Forecast 34° with 65% chance of rain, possibly accompanied by thunder. 
Very humid.


----------



## greygit

Very humid here as well so indoors with ceiling fan and AC on.


----------



## JanHank

It says highest today will be 22°c, so good temp for me.


----------



## GMJ

18/19 forecast and dry today in our part of west Wales.


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and sun/cloud all day


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and a comfortable 21C. Everything is parched dry, except our neighbours' garden which gets watered every single day, and the leaves are dropping off the trees now. The maize is dying in the fields. Seems weird seeing sheep grazing what is, essentially, hay rather than green grass.


----------



## GMJ

23 degrees with sun/cloud forecast for our part of west Wales today.


----------



## patp

Dry, warm and sunny.


----------



## Penquin

20C and raining…..


----------



## JanHank

We sat outside for breakfast and it suddenly got too hot. It´s lovely now, sunny with a nice cool breeze.


----------



## GMJ

Lovely day here: 21.5 degrees and sunny


----------



## raynipper

Blooming 32c again, whew.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

@ 6.45 am overcast. Lot of cloud forecast, very little NE wind, 26°c tops.

Yesterday morning at 10am in Bremen it was 15°c a friend there told me.


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and overcast here in west Wales, with the chance of showers this afternoon.


----------



## greygit

No sun this morning but boy is it hot and humid!


----------



## GMJ

It's raining here!


----------



## GMJ

Intermittent rain/drizzle and 19 degrees forecast for Carmarthenshire today.


----------



## Penquin

Currently 28, forecast for 35 this afternoon and that’s with light cloud


----------



## raynipper

Cloudy and gloomy but no real rain yet thankfully as wife is doing the boot and has stuff all over the 6sq.m. plot.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

raynipper said:


> Cloudy and gloomy but no real rain yet thankfully as wife is doing the boot and has stuff all over the 6sq.m. plot.
> 
> Ray.


How much of that will have to come home at the end by your guesstimate ?


----------



## raynipper

Usually about 50% Dave. But by volume she always sells 90% of her plants.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Cloudy and gloomy but no real rain yet thankfully as wife is doing the boot and has stuff all over the 6sq.m. plot.
> 
> Ray.


Are you there with her Ray? Busy?


----------



## raynipper

Not really G.
I load two cars and the trailer yesterday. Get up at 4.45 to deliver and erect the stands by 6am. Hang about until she is happy to carry on and then leave. 
I just popped back to count the cash and bring back some empty boxes. I will return at 5 pm to get ready to load the two cars again to bring it all back home.
I would be very happy to stay there all day if it wasn't such a crap place. But today the world and his wife were there buying anything. 
Phone gone, GPS gone, TNT tuner gone, two 'dumb' phones gone, hundreds of garments and plants gone.
Didn't take the old Netbook and regret that now as many Brits there.

Ray.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

For goodness sake, don't stand still Ray!!


----------



## raynipper

Prue took 345e. without me Jean. Plus the 30e. of my few bits.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Prue took 345e. without me Jean. Plus the 30e. of my few bits.
> 
> Ray.


My goodness, that's a few glasses of wine!! Well done Prue!


----------



## GMJ

Top work Team Nipper!

That must make the hard work worthwhile then Ray?


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and sun/clould where we are heading today (near Montgomery).


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> Top work Team Nipper!
> 
> That must make the hard work worthwhile then Ray?


Yes G. But if you work out six months of growing the plants and all the bags of earth and watering plus the pots it's zero profit.
Virtually all the garments have been bought at €2 last year and now being sold again at €1 it might have been fun at the time but hardly profitable.

She does enjoy doing it but only because I take the strain and that venue is like Stalg Luft 1V.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I think the key word is enjoyment isn't it Ray? if Mrs Ray likes to do the growing then she is getting something out of that aside from the monetary value, I guess.

And by the sounds you managed to shift all your old tech crap vintage tech stuff.


----------



## raynipper

Too True G.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Another of my junk dispoals................ R.I.P. Slingbox: All Devices Will Stop Working By 2022 | Digital Trends 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and grey clouds all day here near Montgomery.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees with sun breaking out later in our area of mid east Wales


----------



## erneboy

36 here.


----------



## JanHank

33° here with a slight breeze that's not helping so I´ve shut it out and put the fan on which makes it acceptable indoors. 
I have carpet everywhere, I expect if we had chosen tiles it would be cooler, but not as cosy in the colder months and as normally there are more of those I think we did the right thing.


----------



## GMJ

It's got up to 22 degrees here in Montgomery.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees with sun/cloud and with a chance of a passing shower at midday-ish, forecast for today in Montgomery


----------



## JanHank

Its 10.30 pm and outside 30°, poor Mot had to be satisfied with about a 200 meter outings, he is free to go as far as he wants, but turned as soon as I did. I have the fan on in the bedroom, bit noisy, but it gives the idea of a bit of fresh air.


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and mostly sunny where we are off to today (Hay on Wye).

The forecast around this area looks to be picking up from Sunday with temps up to 25 degrees.


----------



## jiwawa

Is Hay on Wye where they have the book/writers' festival Graham?


----------



## GMJ

Yes Jean...around the May/June time I think.

It has a decent number of second hand book shops too. I think it used to claim the title for the worlds largest collection but I'm not sure if they still hold that title or not.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and sun all day for us in Montgomery. It looks like today starts at least a week of fine weather with temps forecast to rise to 28 degrees by next Friday.


----------



## JanHank

What a wonderful relief, cool breeze a few white fluffy clouds, all windows open and a lovely cool house 😁


----------



## GMJ

We had a lovely day and sat outside all afternoon in the sun, reading. Bliss!


----------



## raynipper

Hope you don't get any skin ailments G as I'm not allowed much sun basking now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

21 and sunny forecast here in Montgomery for today. Importantly it also looks like the wind has dropped too.


----------



## JanHank

7.35am and only 10° going up to 23° later with next to no wind and a few clouds, a few days ago it was in the low to mid 30is, I wish someone could explain that to me.


----------



## GMJ

23 degrees and sunny forecast for today in the Marches.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and sunny forecast. It's starting to build up again....


----------



## raynipper

Just a comfy 16c last night to sleep and now building up to maybe 25c today. Altogether not too bad.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It has been a very comfortable summers day.


----------



## JanHank

28° forecast today we are in for another heat wave, forecast says 32° on Saturday. The garden will soon be just dirt, things are getting pretty awful with no rain in sight.


----------



## GMJ

Yes a similar heatwave is forecast for most of the UK too Jan I'm afraid.

It was 27 degrees here yesterday and 30 forecast for Cheltenham where we are heading today. I suspect I may be deploying the bucket of cold water for Mrs GMJ to plonk her feet in, later!


----------



## patp

Same here in Norfolk though at least the night was cool. Not looking forward to the next, phew!, days. The nights are going to get hotter too


----------



## GMJ

patp said:


> Same here in Norfolk though at least the night was cool. Not looking forward to *the next, phew!, days*. The nights are going to get hotter too


I like what you did there Pat


----------



## Penquin

Currently 37C and it drops to 28 at night, humidity high though which makes for a very sticky sleep on top of all bed covers (top is just empty duvet cover anyway - makes a good sheet to lay on….).


----------



## bilbaoman

We are lucky living within 400 metres of the coast although the temp was to 31c today the night temp will be close to the sea temp which is 20c


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> Currently 37C and it drops to 28 at night, humidity high though which makes for a very sticky sleep on top of all bed covers (top is just empty duvet cover anyway - makes a good sheet to lay on….).


I still have proper top sheets.


----------



## GMJ

It has hit 30 degrees here in Cheltenham!


----------



## GMJ

It's going to be 32 degrees here in Cheltenham today!

Lummee!!


----------



## bilbaoman

A high of 32c promised here today was going into Bilbao today but as they are promised a high of 40c today will stay close to the sea


----------



## GMJ

The same temps in Spain and Cheltenham in August. That's a bit mad


----------



## Penquin

Quite warm here…..

No coast within 3 hours driving to keep close to, and in between here and the sea is even hotter - due to forest fires in Gironde.


----------



## raynipper

Weather site says it's 31c here but checking the temp indicator it's reading 35c. But either way it's blooming warm outside and I wonder why we are going to another BBQ.?

Ray.


----------



## patp

29.4C at the moment. There is a breeze though.


----------



## JanHank

At 10pm, more than a breeze it suddenly got very windy. Forecast has changed its mind how hot it will be for the next few days, each days temperature is 1 or 2 degrees less. As long as we kept in the shade today it was very pleasant, we sat outside until 8.30 when it started getting too cool to be comfortable.


----------



## Penquin

Very hot and sticky at present 28.9C outside….


----------



## GMJ

We got up to 32 degrees here in Cheltenham yesterday and 33 is forecast for today.

We are off home this morning though but there will be little respite as 32 is forecast there as well in our little part of west Wales.


----------



## patp

Hot, hot, hot.


----------



## baldlygo

Not quite as warm as forecast today 😕


----------



## bilbaoman

Overcast and a cool 26c in getxo


----------



## Relyat

40° as I exited Mercadona just now.


----------



## GMJ

31 in Carmarthen but only 29 in our valley.


----------



## Penquin

Currently 37 and ^ about 0.7 degree per hour. Forecast high of 39+ around 1700.


----------



## Relyat

I'll not be doing much tomorrow


----------



## Penquin

Ours is similar, currently 29.9 outside….


----------



## GMJ

A high of 32 degrees forecast for us today in west Wales


----------



## patp

33C forecast for today. Had enough now. It would not be so bad if we had a garden to sit in. Might have to take a run down to the coast.


----------



## Relyat

It wasn't that bad. 
Quite a cloudy day with a light shower at midday and another now as I took the rubbish to the bins. 
Maximum temperature was 37° mid afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

32 degrees forecast again for us today down by yer in west Wales however tomorrow we are looking at 23 degrees with a chance of thunderstorms!


----------



## patp

Forecast for 32C here today. 31C for tomorrow.


----------



## GMJ

It's lovely and cool at the mo but we have a south facing bungalow with lots of glass. All the sun-side curtains are shut and the windows will be shortly when the heat gets up. It makes a huge difference to the property. It's what those who live in hot climes do as well, so it must be good.

There is something to be said about having a through draught but if the draught is hot, then all that moves is hot air. Our bungalow certainly stays much cooler on the inside than out. A bit like me later when I'll be having some cold beer...


----------



## raynipper

Happily we anticipate temps of only 24c today. Almost cold after 37c yesterday. Digging out the old woolly. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

It doesn't look as if summer is ending here anytime soon, we desperately need a* lot* of rain, not just for the land, but I assume to dilute a bit of whatever it is in our river. 

Here we have a big river water problem, France forest fires, isn´t that how the world is supposed to end with fire and water ? ?


----------



## JanHank

The fire bit and ice is made of water 😕. He even reads it too us.








Fire and Ice by Robert Frost | Poetry Foundation


Some say the world will end in fire,




www.poetryfoundation.org


----------



## patp

Hot at 29C but cloudy. Not sure if that will feel better or not? At least the sun is not beating on the windows.


----------



## GMJ

22 degrees and rain forecast for on and off for us all day. That's a full 10 degrees down since yesterday!


----------



## JanHank

29° today after the 33° stifling afternoon yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

I can’t see further than the end of the first field at the back, it’s foggy after a sprinkling of rain yesterday evening and a very noisy thunderstorm. According to the forecast there is no heat letup here for at least the foreseeable future, 34° on Thursday it says 😩, today 31°


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and cloudy forecast for all day in Carmarthen. There is a general yellow warning for thunder storms too.

We certainly got an inch or two of rain yesterday evening as it hoyed down for a good while.


----------



## patp

Chance of thundery showers this afternoon! Still not expected to be that cool at 23C but it is a respite from the last few days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A bit cooler today TF.


----------



## GMJ

20/21 degrees forecast for here in Carmarthenshire with clouds all day.

More importantly it looks like it may rain at Lords this afternoon on the first day of the Test Match


----------



## patp

Cloudy all day with a 50% chance of light rain. Cooler at 21C max. Every villager we bump into says "praying for rain". Another nature reserve went up in flames yesterday  Two men were arrested in West Norfolk for throwing a disposable bar b que into some woodland and causing another huge fire. Idiots!


----------



## raynipper

We seem to be breeding a nation of morons. They will never learn if not made an example of.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Hot


----------



## JanHank

Even hotter today, 34° predicted and next to no wind.


----------



## GMJ

19 and cloudy this morning with rain this afternoon.

More importantly - for me  - it looks like there could be nearly a full days play in the cricket at Lords with maybe a shower around lunchtime.


----------



## patp

Forecast is around 24C but cloudy again. Had about an eggcup full of rain yesterday.


----------



## raynipper

Yep Pat looking at 24c here and water buts only half full.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Much cooler here today. Right now it's 22 degrees with a wind making it feel cooler and today it's not supposed to rise above 30 for the first time in many weeks.

It's welcome though it does feel very like the first signs of Autumn.


----------



## JanHank

The first signs of what looks like autumn are here, brown leaves on trees, and the Maize is turning brown already because of lack of water. they set rape seed in the field behind me yesterday, rolling in flat today, but when it will get any water goodness knows.
33° here now, the only breeze is from my 2 fans.


----------



## JanHank

Thank goodness the weather has broken and I heard it yesterday with the loudest clap of thunder with the most frightening lightning strike at the same time, it was right over my head and the lightning sounded like an electrical spark, I was sitting next to the window which was open and I almost jumped out of my chair, it upset Motley for about half an hour, but a little while after he eat the food I gave him so all was well there. A lot of rain has fallen so the rape seeds they set on Wednesday will be happy.
This is the first morning for yonks I have fully opened the curtains as there is no sign of the sun and the temperature has dropped 10° A high of 23° Forecast today, I can start to live again.


----------



## GMJ

We had rain all day yesterday from lunchtime and can echo the thoughts regarding it feeling autumnal.

Today however it is supposed to be 20/21 degrees with sun and cloud all day but less than 5% chance of rain.


----------



## raynipper

But it's Wales??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Indeed Ray: a normal late summer's day in Wales in fact.


----------



## JanHank

Raining 😁. I bet you all remember when you were kids and the adults used to say “The garden needs rain“ and you used to think ‘Oh no we don’t‘
Changed your mind now haven‘t you 😉.
Hopefully it will stop long enough sometime today and I can just run over the forest before it gets a hold.


----------



## GMJ

20/21 and looking mixed here today. Could be a shower or two.

We are officially in drought her in SW Wales. The neighbouring county Pembrokeshire has a hosepipe ban as well as parts of west Carmarthenshire. Our parts of Carmarthenshire is, and has remained, green and verdant throughout with our river behind the house remaining at normal levels throughout the summer. 

Where we live doesn't have the hose pipe ban...which is fortunate as I want to wash the MH one day next week!


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and rain forecast from mid morning to mid afternoon.

Might kybosh my planned garden time!


----------



## JanHank

The sun ain’t gonna shine until this evening so the forecast says, overcast at the moment, 23° C and will stay cooler until the middle of the week when it reaches the high 20is. 
I must pluck up courage to fill the rank with weed killer, the weeds are growing like mad after the rain, grass is already trying to perk up so once that gets going I’m going to be cutting every 3 days after having about 6 weeks of no growth.


----------



## patp

Still no rain  No hosepipe ban either  Our neighbours water the whole of their, quite large, garden every day with a sprinkler. I even saw him doing it during the hottest part of the day  They have a bore hole that gives them natural spring water 24/7 but choose to use their, unmetered, supply from Anglian Water!


----------



## JanHank

Our grass used to be watered from our well, but that was given up several years ago, the grass always returns as soon as the rain hits it. Th3 well pump has stopped working through lack of use now.
On Thursday my grass looked like a stubble field, Friday and yesterday we had a good bit of rain and rapid drop in temperature, already this morning it has patches of grass recovering. 
The worst thing here when there‘s no grass covering is Motley gets a dry dirty looking coat from the dust he kicks up running over the garden, that means even more grooming. 🫤


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and raining again here today in west Wales.

The drought is going well...


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue here. Ten minutes ago we had a stiff wind, all gone now. Set to be over 30 again I'd guess.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny with a high of 22C forecast.


----------



## GMJ

Drizzling now but supposed to be dry from mid morning with a high of 21 degrees. The forecast says there will be no sign of the sun again today though.


----------



## patp

Dry and cloudy with a high of 26C.


----------



## raynipper

More drizzle here today.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

It seems to have stopped raining here so loading the Ark has been suspended for now!


----------



## JanHank

Muggy


----------



## Penquin

Currently 31 and clear sun, good weather until the weekend when thunderstorms predicted.


----------



## JanHank

Penquin said:


> Currently 31 and clear sun, good weather until the weekend when thunderstorms predicted.


31 ° C and you call that good ?, 
It´s 24°C in the shade here and that's too hot when you get into the sun. 
Thursday and Friday will reach 28°, that's enough for me, thank goodness all my appointment for this week are over tomorrow. 
In the last half hour I have had to remove a few clothes.


----------



## JanHank

I´m up before the sun this morning and an overcast sky so I don´t have to fling all the windows open this morning for a change.
Temp. is 18° c by the time I get back from Eberswalde the forecast tells me it will be sunny and 22° staying sun and cloud al day.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and rain forecast for most of the day today. Luckily I've no more outdoor jobs to do (lawns mowed and MH washed this week in between showers)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Started off a bit wet n windy but blue skies and sunny now.


----------



## GMJ

Yes tbh no rain here either so shows how good the forecasters are!


----------



## Penquin

Clear sky, 34 C here.


----------



## raynipper

I think we have had everything today. Woke to pitch dark at 06.45 and 19c. But by 09.30 we had a heavy mist/fog and 14c. By 11am it was hot and sunny at 25c and now very heave and humid at 28c. But no rain as yet.

p.s. make that 31c.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I just read on my forecast the sun goes down at 20.07 today, already 2 hours earlier than in June, ☹.
according to the forecast today will be sunny with some cloud and 28°. so far it wrong as it’s overcast so no sign of the sun.
a photo I just took of the starlings and that’s just in one part of the field, not very good, the iPad is no good when I wind them in but you get the gist. At least they are quiet while feeding on the rape seeds, that won’t be so when they fly up to the trees at the front, the noise will be deafening.


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and sunny is forecast for us today.


----------



## baldlygo

More cloudy today than yesterday when I took this photo.


----------



## JanHank

Back from our walk and it´s very warm with a nice breeze to go with it.yes we have sun with cloud as the forecast said.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nowt to report really it's just weather.


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and sun/could at our destination (Cirencester) today


----------



## raynipper

Brrrrrr, woke to only 14c. Positively chilly. But blue skies and sun coming up.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny 16C. It dropped to single figures during the night! Forecast is for 21C and sunny. We actually had proper rain yesterday! Carpenter is here and he said his garage flooded and it was lapping at the door seals of his car as he drove to a job! Didn't get that much here but it gave enough for Mark to cultivate his oil seed rape fields so he will get his seed sown in time.


----------



## erneboy

Still getting up to mid 30s here. Days are shortening very noticeably.


----------



## greygit

erneboy said:


> Still getting up to mid 30s here. Days are shortening very noticeably.


I usually love the summer here as it means I can lie around under a fan reading books for hours on end as its too dam hot in the sun, but I think Ive had enough now so bring on the Autumn.


----------



## JanHank

Hot and sticky even though there'´s a slight breeze now and then. 28°c


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and mixed sun/cloud in Folkestone (our destination) today.


----------



## JanHank

According to the forecast it will be cloudy all day some light rain between 5 & 7 this evening, light rain again from 9 o’clock until tomorrow morning with thunderstorms in the early hours, so a lot of weather for me. Highest temp 25° C


----------



## JanHank

My forecast is already wrong, it was 8 am when it began to rain and looking at the sky its not giving up any time soon (as they say these days)


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny atm. Due to cloud over a bit and reach a high of 22C. Wind is from the North so I presume it will feel cooler?


----------



## GMJ

As I sit here now typing, it is raining in Folkestone despite the current forecast saying that here is less than a 5% chance!

25 degrees and sunny in Reims - our destination for today.


----------



## patp

Dry and sunny with a high of 22C


----------



## bilbaoman

19 c with 25% cloud cover forcast high 30c with no cloud so off to beach for a couple of hours when it warms up


----------



## erneboy

As it got dark yesterday evening it was still 32 degrees on our terrace. Already too hot outside this morning for wheeling gravel in the garden. It will certainly be over 30 today again.


----------



## raynipper

Lovely and comfy 20c today. Great for doing nothing though.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and sunny in Luxembourg today - our destination for today.


----------



## GMJ

28 degrees and sunny forecast for Heidelberg today.

It got up to 29 degrees yesterday despite the forecast saying a high of 25!


----------



## JanHank

We most certainly have a weather change here, the 7 day forecast has changed its mind since yesterday and today will only be 20° C the next few days either 20, or 21 Sat 22° Sun & Mon 23° and not a lot of sun, but so far no sign of rain either.


----------



## GMJ

25 degrees and cloudy forecast for Heidelberg today.

It got up to 30 degrees when we were travelling here yesterday. Only got down to 22 by the early hours of the morning.


----------



## erneboy

Some rain and thunder here, with sunny spells and a 30 degree high. Humid and uncomfortable I expect.


----------



## GMJ

It's just spotting with rain here. I swear the bloody stuff follows me around....


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> It's just spotting with rain here. I swear the bloody stuff follows me around....


Please come up this way G. we still need rain 😁

It is defiantly changing to autumn weather here, except no rain in sight yet unless Graham changes direction .


----------



## GMJ

i just checked the forecast again and now its rain/cloud/sun and 23 degrees all bloody day. Not a great day for sightseeing but hey ho!


----------



## GMJ

21 degrees and sun/cloud at the nearest place to where we are heading today (near Kempten in Germany).


----------



## raynipper

Sadly out penultimate village BBQ might be rained off.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

This drought is a PITA isn't it Ray...


----------



## JanHank

A very nice day today, a lot of sun a strong breeze, just my type of weather.


----------



## GMJ

A high of 24 degrees and sunny quoted across Austria today but who knows what it'll be like where we are going!


----------



## JanHank

The moon last night.
Also noticeably cooler here, only 9° at the moment 7.12am. Highest 20° but that’s in the shade of course, it’s still nice in the sun although I have started wearing a light jacket mornings and evenings when I take Motley.


----------



## GMJ

Its looking like a high of 28 degrees and sunny here at lake Iseo however the Met Office don't do a direct forecast for here so I have to reply on one of those Johnny-come-lately weather sites instead!


----------



## raynipper

We have been 'promised' rain for days now and nuffink. Forecast is for 'more' rain all week. We shall see. Not that I particularly want it but it does make pulling the thousands of weeds up easier.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

No rain for here, again, we did have a couple of shower last week but no water to speak of. But today the temperature is forecast not to top 30 for the first time in several months.


----------



## JanHank

The grass had begun to recover, but now no sign of rain and the clumps of weeds are growing, but According to gardeners I should not spray weed killer until the ground is damp. 
Good temperature this week, 23° to 25° C until Sat then dropping to 18 or 19 for the weekend, but there’s a few days to go before then so maybe they change their mind.


----------



## erneboy

Nonsense Jan. Dampness would make the weeds grow more actively and thus the uptake of the weedkiller would be a little faster but it's not a pre-requsite.

In over 40 years of doing weed control contracts I heard plenty of old wives tales, but that's a new one on me.


----------



## JanHank

Oh, thanks Alan, then tomorrow I will do it, still have visitors at the moment and Lars tells me there has been hail in the North of Spain and people have been injured and a child killed.

Maybe I have thought of the wrong spray, could it be not to spread fertiliser until rain is expected?


----------



## erneboy

Best not done in very bright sunlight or very high temperatures Jan as, being taken up by the leaves, it may evaporate before it has had time to be taken in.


----------



## JanHank

I will do it at last light, then by late morning it should be safe for Motley to run on.


----------



## erneboy

Ah. I didn't say but when there's no light plants aren't very active. So I would do it while there are still a couple of hours of daylight


----------



## GMJ

28 degrees and sun all day for us.

Tidy!


----------



## patp

We had some rain in the night! Dry now and hardly any puddles so it wasn't that much. 22C partly cloudy.

Alan, I am hoping to learn about horticulture as I have enrolled on a course! It is six weeks practical course of one day per week at the Norfolk College of Horticulture. I have a Birthday coming up so it is a treat for myself. I now have to fork (!) out for some safety boots and a posh pair of secateurs! I hope it will help me garden with more confidence when I get the garden sorted out.


----------



## raynipper

Just had a 15 min deluge that blotted out the sat signal. OK thats enough for now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

26 degrees and rain forecast for this afternoon and later on tonight. Hopefully it will take some heat out of the air.

We had a bit of rain overnight: enough to make me lower the roof windows but not enough to cool things down.


----------



## raynipper

You do like the warm weather G. Or is it following you around?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Rain follows me Ray. I don't mind the warm weather but Mrs GMJ suffers in it. 24 degrees max for her


----------



## greygit

Much cooler on the dog walk this morning, thank goodness but no doubt it will be scorchio later.


----------



## JanHank

I seem to be having the best weather, except we do desperately need rain.
It´s sunny, 24°C in the shade, breezy which is good for the lungs, but not good for weed killing.


----------



## GMJ

Rain forecast for this morning and brightening up later with a high of 23.

Looks like last nights (and this mornings) thunderstorms may have taken some heat out of the air.


----------



## raynipper

Yep down to 16 last night and rain all today. Sad as last village BBQ might get rained off.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Forecast says light rain showers for most of the light hours and heavy rain arriving at 6 o’clock, nothing about storms though, strongest wind 17 kmph 
It will be a lot cooler with the highest temperature 18° C.
As it’s light rain before the heavy stuff hopefully the ground will absorb the rain and not flood the garden.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Peeing down here, has been all night but we do need it, and the slugs and snails like it too bless em.


----------



## raynipper

Brought another large branch down off my trees I have to chop up and store somehow.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I am still waiting for the light rain that was supposed to be here all morning, no rainclouds in sight, just overcast.


----------



## JanHank

👏. It´s arrived, nice steady rain at the moment, not torrential. If it keeps like this we will all be very happy in this area.


----------



## GMJ

FWIW the forecast for Lake Iseo is for 23 degrees and possibility of some showers. It's not been that accurate to date though.


----------



## raynipper

Yep wet wet wet all day. Not that I'm complaining.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I can’t see far as it’s foggy, but my garden already looks greener than it did 2 days ago, I can see the sun through the fog so once it’s allowed out I imagine the grass will start growing even faster. Normally at this time of year the grass is cut every 3 or 4 days, but of course this year is an exception I haven’t cut grass since I came home at the end of June, I did go over it to cut the weeds once.


----------



## GMJ

Thunder has just started rolling in here at Lake Iseo.


----------



## GMJ

Massive storm now!


----------



## jiwawa

GMJ said:


> Massive storm now!


Hope you had the awning wound in this time Graham!


----------



## GMJ

It was!

27 degrees and and rain forecast for today. I'll be looking at this closely this evening though to see whether the canopy and out stuff needs to be stowed again before bedtime.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine and a high of 28 forecast for today here at Lake Iseo.


----------



## JanHank

First yesterdays weather, at about 3.30 it rained while the sun was shining, there was a lovely light across the fields and dark clouds over and to the front of my house, but no rainbow, then at 5.30 it was just sunny when I took Motley out, we met a chap walking his dog and he remarked on how lovely the light was while it rained, he also thought there should have been a rainbow. We hadn’t been home many minutes when the heavens opened again , my grass is in it‘s glory 😀 and it is amazing to see the field getting green as the rape is now growing as well.
It looks as if it will rain again at any minute even though the 2 forecasts I am now seeing don’t mention rain.


----------



## patp

We too, at last, have had some rain. Just showers which gives it a chance to soak in at least. Today is forecast dry with a high of 23C. I love this time of year


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not too bad up here, better than the monsoon we had most of yesterday.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like another high of 28 and no rain forecast for us today. The recent storms have taken some heat out of the air and the nights are a little more comfortable now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It rained all night again and it's not looking very warm out there.


----------



## erneboy

Still over 35 here every day. Went to Alicante to collect our new van last Thur but only stayed away two nights as it was a bit hotter there and the dogs couldn't do with it.


----------



## JanHank

It´s real September weather here, just right temperature wise in the low 20is. Lovely day today, 21.5 in the shade, nice and warm, not hot, in the sun.


----------



## GMJ

Same again forecast here at Lake Iseo: 28 and sunny. At the moment it looks like rain being forecast for later in the week though.


----------



## JanHank

I can only say it is a typical early autumn morning, sunny, not too warm, the highest will be 18°c today, but of course in the sun feel much warmer.


----------



## GMJ

Mostly cloudy today with a high of 28 forecast. Chance of a thunder storm this afternoon though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can't see beyond the garden very froggy, I just noticed the first yellow leaf in the garden so it'll be very messy soon as we're surrounded by a small wood at the back.


----------



## erneboy

Thunder and lightning here overnight. Spectacular lightning in the low cloud, silent and continual. Then a squall of considerable wind and strong rain for an hour or so. Now cloudy and humid.

Maybe that will end the months of dry and exceptionally hot weather. It peaked at well over 40 degrees and last week was still reaching 37. I don't have the will to tinker about outside for long when it's that hot.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm finding this app Drew posted very useful









Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps


Live wind, rain, radar or temperature maps, more than 50 weather layers, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models with high resolution




www.ventusky.com


----------



## JanHank

It´s amazing, although we had no rain for weeks and they were the fruit growing weeks when the fruit grows and ripens, everyone has a bumper crop of plums this year, I have been given jam and juice and no doubt there will be more to come, so I do nothing, just as well I no longer have a plum tree, the one we had died several years ago. Each morning I pick 6 plums off a tree as I pass, none have magnets in and everyone says the same, no magnets this year, not many flies or mosquitos either.


----------



## GMJ

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm finding this app Drew posted very useful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ventusky - Weather Forecast Maps
> 
> 
> Live wind, rain, radar or temperature maps, more than 50 weather layers, detailed forecast for your place, data from the best weather forecast models with high resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ventusky.com


Me too. Nice one Drew


----------



## erneboy

I am very pleased to hear that your plums aren't magnetic, that would make you walk with a lisp.


----------



## JanHank

Oh B I missed it. The other one would have a line attatched to it.


----------



## GMJ

A high of 29 forecast for today with a chance of a shower/thunderstorm this morning.


----------



## JanHank

Drews App tells me It will be windy today with gusts up to 38 kmph no rain, temperatures 11° at the moment, I can’t find the predicted temperature for the rest of the day, but my other forecast tells me 17° will be the highest, Autumn weather is here, no more high temperatures for me.

Something has gone wrong with global warming here, I just checked and the usual September temperatures for September in Brandenburg is 20°c


----------



## GMJ

Chances of showers all day for us and a high of 27 degrees forecast.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Chances of showers all day for us and a high of 27 degrees forecast.


Remind me where you are Graham I had it in my head you are in Austria.


----------



## jiwawa

I'm looking at the weather forecast for the Bay of Biscay for next Wed/Thu. Wed looks OK but Thu only goes to 1am n I think that's when we're most likely to be there (leave Rosslare around 9am Wed, arrive Bilbao around 4pm Thu) The wind is starting to rise at 1am.....🤞🤞🤞


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Remind me where you are Graham I had it in my head you are in Austria.


No, we have been in northern Italy (Lake Iseo, Lombardy) for 2 weeks now.

Its currently raining as we are still in a thunder storm....from bloody 2.30 this morning! 

Today: chance of showers all day and a much cooler high of only 20 degrees forecast.


----------



## raynipper

I think you have more than the usual 24 hours in your days G.

Ray.


----------



## patp

What's going on with the weather? Last week we had overnight temperatures of 18C and this morning it is 6C! Forecast is dry and bright with a high of 16C. Mind you I do love this time of year


----------



## JanHank

I wonder where the global warming has got to, 
Yesterday I put Motleys agility toys out again, the tunnel has weights at either end which held it in place until last week when I brought everything in for my spray jobs, looked out at 5 am to find it had been so windy at sometime during the night the tunnel had been for a walk, good job it blew to the house otherwise it might have landed up in the river and the river is still out of bounds. So at 5 o’clock this morning I was out in my dressing gown struggling with the weights to hold it down again, no wind at that time or at the moment, but it is returning so I will have to bring it in again.
It’s turned that cool I put a vest on yesterday, Winter is not far away.


----------



## GMJ

Sunshine and a high for 18 degrees forecast for our destination today up in The Alps.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> I think you have more than the usual 24 hours in your days G.
> 
> Ray.


It certainly felt like it yesterday Ray having had to get up at 2.30am due to the storms. Much quieter last night though which was definitely needed.


----------



## JanHank

Light rain strong wind (oh how I hate the wind) 15 C it says for this afternoon. It's still warm in the house though.


----------



## patp

Dry and cool with cloud and a NW wind. At last the house has cooled down. Trouble is out bodies have become accustomed to high heat and we are finding 20C, in the house, a bit cool. Chris has to dress up with coats, hat and gloves to go out with me on his scooter.


----------



## Relyat

Wall to wall grey skies and woken by heavy rain at 07.30, but only lasted for a few minutes. 
Still cloudy but brighter, cooler and drier.


----------



## erneboy

Same here near Vinaros Colin.


----------



## Relyat

Our forecast is unsettled for a couple of days then back to more usual weather, but staying in the twenties.


----------



## baldlygo

Cooler but very pleasant for September.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, ventured out at 8.00 and only 6c with a fine white mist everywhere. 
Counted 10 sellers at local Boot trying to sell "Snow Chains". 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

We had to buy snow chains in November when we went to the Harz Mountains in the 80is because we couldn't drive up the mountain roads in the Volvo 240, the things are a darned nuisance as soon as you hit a road thats been cleared you have to take them off or put up with a terribly noisy ride and wear the chains out..


----------



## JanHank

I have just been looking through photos of our holiday last year, I was sure it wasn't as cold as this then and looking at these photos I am right even into October we were still sitting outside and playing outside-

*September 26th & 22nd September *

















*7th & 8th October*


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and sunny up here in The Alps today.


----------



## patp

Dry and cool. Chris is really struggling on his scooter in this cooler weather. He accompanies me on both the dog walks each day. It doesn't seem right to be wearing hats and gloves in September but he needs them now. Will have to shop for some proper woollen jumpers for him. He usually eschews them in favour of sweatshirts but I think he will be needing real wool now.


----------



## JanHank

As my photos show Pat, last year in Germany it was entirely different weather to this, at the moment it is tippling down & 9°c but neither forecast has predicted it, cloudy one says then wind & light showers this afternoon. We do still need rain but a bit of warmth as well to get things growing.


----------



## raynipper

We had similar gathering in the Arizona desert for 10 years up to 2008 Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I must get myself some American gear ready for next year, Navajo clothing would be ideal 😁


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees and sunny where we are headed today (Bourg-en-Bresse).

It was cool when I got up at 6 this morning: 12 degrees


----------



## JanHank

I assume when you had shorts on you were still in the van Graham. When I Walked Motley yesterday evening I had hat, coat, scarf and gloves on.
Still don’t need heat on in the house though.


----------



## GMJ

Yes still sticking with the shorts. I'll review this come October depending on the weather


----------



## patp

Cool and cloudy. We lit the new woodburner last night. Was not really cold in the house but the heat from the previous weeks/months has turned us into sissies!


----------



## JanHank

It´s been a very strange weather day, light cloud early this morning, sunny when I walked Motley, poured with rain at lunchtime and now nice sun again and I´m lat taking him on his short walk 👋


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Will have to shop for some proper woollen jumpers for him. He usually eschews them in favour of sweatshirts but I think he will be needing real wool now.


I'm a great advocate of thermal underwear Pat, and layers. All thro the covid winters I sat outside for my coffees, maybe an hour or more at a time. For me, those layers next the skin make a bigger difference than the outer layers.


----------



## GMJ

A high of 18 and sunshine all day where we are headed (Chalons en Champagne). Mornings are noticeably cooler now: around 12 degrees when I get up at 6.


----------



## JanHank

Both of the forecast .com & Drew’s are up the creak telling me fog with sun this morning, there is a bit of mist coming up over the river which is 3 + km away as the crow flies, my windows have a bit of condensation on the outside at the bottom otherwise it is clear and very cloudy. 😁 No wind, at the moment.


----------



## jiwawa

Very grey when we left Rosslare this morning but beautiful sunshine now - just off the coast of southern Wales. I guess that's still the Irish Sea?


----------



## JanHank

My sky is beautiful at the moment, every shade of ( green  I did type GREY) a few white clouds with a blue background

Here´s a couple of bits


----------



## GMJ

18 degrees and sunny today (Chalons en Champagne)


----------



## JanHank

Can’t make up my mind, it’s either make bread, take the car for a ride, clean the car, try to tidy the shed or the workshop, maybe none of that,
I can do whatever I fancy, or nothing, what a life eh. 😁


----------



## GMJ

JanHank said:


> Can’t make up my mind, it’s either make bread, take the car for a ride, clean the car, try to tidy the shed or the workshop, maybe none of that,
> I can do whatever I fancy, or nothing, what a life eh. 😁



..and the weather Jan?


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> ..and the weather Jan?


Silly me I’m on the wrong thread aren’t I, never mind, two birds with one stone, poor little things,

At the moment it’s a bit foggy in the distance, the rest of the day looks good, lots of sun and light wind, that’s why I can’t make up my mind what to do, something that needs doing or just clear off and leave it all until another day.
Oh highest temp. 17° c

and where’s Kev?


----------



## GMJ

Somewhere in north Wales I think...


----------



## JanHank

I know but he’s gone awol again for 3 days.


----------



## JanHank

A bit foggy again, expected to reach 16°c by lunch time, hopefully another day like yesterday, sun all day and I was outside with just a short sleeved top and jeans.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees, cloudy with showers later this afternoon where we are heading (Licques).


----------



## erneboy

Bloody freezing here today, only 25℃.


----------



## raynipper

On, off rain all day today as the rain clouds make their way up the channel. But a not uncomfortable 16c. as the buts get replenished.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Bloody freezing here today, only 25℃.












Pissing down 'yer in northern France!


----------



## erneboy

Thunderbolts and lightning, very very frightening.


----------



## JanHank

Oh dear, did it worry the dogs as well?


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Thunderbolts and lightning, very very frightening.


...you?


----------



## GMJ

Il pleut! ...and it is going to continue to 'pleut' down here in northern France all day. 

However where we are heading (Cirencester) it is forecast to be sun/cloud and a high of 17 degrees.


----------



## JanHank

Light rain from 11am until this afternoon it says on both forecasts.


----------



## GMJ

The pleut has stopped here...for now!


----------



## greygit

We haven't had rain for months but it's forecast for tomorrow, I do hope they right but not too severe hopefully.


----------



## raynipper

We got it last night thankfully and now a day of putting weeds is forecast.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

I came to Spain n have grey skies n lots of rain at times. The family in NI, Ireland and Scotland are sending me pics of blue skies n T-shirts!


----------



## erneboy

Just seen what Jan and Graham posted. Only Lucy the bigger dog and she's OK if she hides behind my legs.


----------



## JanHank

It really has been a horrible dull drizzly day and this afternoon is the first time I needed a cardigan on in the house, just 2 days ago I was cutting the grass in short sleeves.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and cloudy at home in west Wales today. 

I expect that the rain will catch up with me soon though. It normally does...


----------



## greygit

Still no rain but forecast is of thunder storms this afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

So pretty grey then Gitty  
Dull here, but tells of sun after 11am so will leave the walk until then.


----------



## raynipper

Glorious autumn morning here until I hear the guns in a field across the road. It's killing time again. Just hope the deer escape.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Is it deer or pigs they are after Ray, what are they cutting? The Maize isn´t cut here until October, maybe yours is easier, thats when they will be after the wild pigs here.


----------



## Penquin

18 maximum, very misty and wet this morning, it has been raining on and off since Friday afternoon…..

Yes, we are away in the MH, absolutely bluddy typical isn’t it after weeks of full sun and mid 20’s or upwards.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Is it deer or pigs they are after Ray, what are they cutting? The Maize isn´t cut here until October, maybe yours is easier, thats when they will be after the wild pigs here.


I think this lot will kill anything that moves including pets.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Same here Ray.

They regularly shoot one another too.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Alan, usually after a liquid lunch.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Bright sunshine out there now


----------



## Relyat

Peeing down, 45mm this morning and forecast worse overnight.


----------



## Relyat

Here's the latest for here 








Alicante Weather Alerts - Covering Alicante Province. | Red warning now issued - Danger to Life


Red warning now issued - Danger to Life. Over 190 mm expected to fall between now and 6am tomorrow morning for the areas in the Red Zone. Expect severe flash flooding, land to flood and any run offs...




www.facebook.com


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> Here's the latest for here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicante Weather Alerts - Covering Alicante Province. | Red warning now issued - Danger to Life
> 
> 
> Red warning now issued - Danger to Life. Over 190 mm expected to fall between now and 6am tomorrow morning for the areas in the Red Zone. Expect severe flash flooding, land to flood and any run offs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Hopefully you are not floating today.

Here it looks as if it will be a good day, I can see the sun yet, but it’s promised for most of the day and a nice temperature of 18° so should be warm in the sun.


----------



## Relyat

It lived up to the forecast overnight. 
Now 17° and very soggy. 
We may get more rain today but lighter.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and rain forecast on and off all day here in west Wales.

I knew it wouldn't take long for it to catch up with me!


----------



## JanHank

Relyat said:


> It lived up to the forecast overnight.
> Now 17° and very soggy.
> We may get more rain today but lighter.


How long had you been without rain? I imagine if as long as we were the ground water needs replenishing, so hopefully your soggy will soon sink in and dry out, once the rain stops of course.


----------



## Relyat

We had rain overnight about a month ago that extinguished the wildfire and I can remember two light showers. Other than that nothing really since March when it rained every day. 
The garden only has a few beds, the rest is terrace hence it's not a problem for us. All the farm lands are irrigated so they don't rely on the rainfall.


----------



## raynipper

Second day of rain here but so far no heating on as it's still 16c.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Second day of rain here but so far no heating on as it's still 16c.
> 
> Ray.


Is that inside or out


----------



## raynipper

Out. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and mostly dry-ish promised for today here in west Wales.


----------



## JanHank

Rain forecasted all day on both forecasts, but so far cloud, 10°c but no rain. So must get out while it’s still dry.


----------



## Relyat

16° this morning and mostly clear skies. 
Forecast high of 29° and at least two days of it.


----------



## erneboy

Likewise here but a bit windy.


----------



## JanHank

Funny old weather init?
We were out before 8am, did our 40 mins I think the drizzle started around 9 ish and now it´s still just fine rain, if you run you don´t get wet  , wish I could run.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and rain mostly for today.


----------



## JanHank

When I opened the curtains at 7am the sun was behind cloud, but the rest of the sky was clear, within half an hour the sky was covered in clouds, must be windy up there, not a breath of wind down here. I took Mot out quickly thinking it might rain, but so far it hasn’t. A very dark morning, could do with a light on, but I am practicing😁.


----------



## JanHank

It was dry but cloudy here so thought I'd take Motley for the walk we missed earlier, just did a short round this morning before the vet trip. Coat, hat and scarf on got about 100 meters from the house and it started to spit with rain, so about turn, jolly good job we did because it started to chuck it down a few minutes after we got in and it´s still chucking it down. 10°C and there is a definite nip in the air that wasn't there yesterday and although it say the temperature in the house is 22.2° today it doesn't feel it.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, April type showers all day here as well. But as we have to go 30kms shortly to dinner with friends I guess it might be a wet return.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I wouldn't call these showers Ray when it´s bouncing off the road, that's a downpour.


----------



## raynipper

All dry on the return at 22.00. Only saw 5 cars in the 30kms.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and - whisper it quietly - a dry day forecast for us in west Wales.

I should be able to get some garden time in today then.


----------



## JanHank

9.8°c out, 16.3°c in the workshop, 21.7°c in the house the temperature in has dropped 1.0°c because there´s no sun coming through the window and its a very damp atmosphere out., it´s hiding behind all those clouds, still no heating on.


----------



## jiwawa

15° here in Gijón n plenty of rain. There was a carpet of lightening right across the view when I was driving over.


----------



## JanHank

I can’t see far beyond the bottom of my garden, more like November weather, the temp is 3.5°C on my Therm.
Both forecasts say it’s sunny at the moment 😳 they must be in a different village.

Drews forecast does say fog when I tap the Rain Symbol precipitation.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and heavy rain forecast here all day.


----------



## JanHank

What I am amazed about is although it’s only 3.5° outside it hasn’t gone below 21° in the house.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees; drier than yesterday but still the chance of a shower or two.


----------



## JanHank

6.2° out 15.8° in the workshop and still 21.8° in the house. There will be no sun today, total cloud cover and some rain this afternoon, so I’m not sure if the house will be able to hold this temperature much longer without the sun.


----------



## GMJ

Our bungalow is noticeably colder when there is no sun out all day too. On Thursday when we had intermittent sun all day I didn't need to light the wood burner. Yesterday will wall-to-wall cloud and rain, I did. The same external temperature was forecast too.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, we haven't succumbed to putting on any heating yet but as you say G no sun will change everything. So far wearing two jumpers but that can only work for so long. Opening doors when the sun pops out and then rushing to close them when cloudy. It really does make a difference.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Opening doors !? don´t you have windows to let the sun in, that's what warms the house, not opening doors to let the cold air in. 

It´s still 21.4° There´s a bit of hazy sun coming through a big window so that will help keep it there. 
Walking Motley I had to put the flaps down on my hat as my ears were getting cold and theres no wind, just the air temperature getting wintery.


----------



## raynipper

Doors into the conservatory where the heat is Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Doors into the conservatory where the heat is Jan.
> 
> Ray.


You didn´t say that in the first place, silly billy.
I´m not sure what to do, it´s still 21° I here, but doesn't fell like it to me although every thermometer tells me it is, kitchen, dining area, séparé (as Heike named it) all open plan.

My actual temperature out is 11.6°. Drews Ventusky forecast says 12° so we agree on temperature, It´s raining, it says that as well, and it´s windy, also says that with gusts up to 45 kmph. I may have to give in tomorrow, looked at my 2020 calendar and I put the heating on 1st October. Last year would have been later as I was away until the middle of October.


----------



## GMJ

Rain until early afternoon just to add to yesterday's all day rain! 16 degrees forecast.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, looks like we are going to get some Welsh weather also G.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

No rain they both say, cloudy, top temp 17° to 18°. So still don’t need heat on. 😁


----------



## patp

Dry at the moment but some rain is forecast for a couple of hours this afternoon. 16C at the moment so, as usual, it looks like we will beat the forecast of 17C for later.


----------



## baldlygo

Upper 20s temps have returned this week.


----------



## JanHank

Lovely view Paul.
This afternoon its blue sky and 17.5° everyone seems to be cutting lush grass, I don´t think my effort has done the slightest bit of good, sparse grass with lashings of new weed growing.


----------



## jiwawa

It was 7° this morning! 😱Thankfully not in the van. A very-pleasant-in-the-shade 26° now.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and sun/cloud today. Thankfully no rain forecast for a change.


----------



## patp

Dry, 18C today and sunny. The heavy rain promised for yesterday turned out to be one heavy shower.


----------



## JanHank

Started off very cloudy big grey clouds, no have a blue sky with little scattered clouds. a bit windy coming from the west, but felt quite pleasant when I went out to refill the sunflower seed bottle.


----------



## JanHank

From where I am ( still in bed for the moment) there‚s not a cloud in sight and looks as if will stay that way by the forecast, 18° c later.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> 16 degrees and sun/cloud today. Thankfully no rain forecast for a change.


So much for a dry afternoon yesterday. It rained most of the afternoon!

Looks like the same today: 16 degrees and mixed all day.


----------



## JanHank

Each time I open this thread on the iPad I first thing I see is Paul’s lovely photo from the 5th.

I may have a sunny day like that according to one forecast the other says cloudy, at the moment the sun is behind cloud, but I can see a lot of blue sky so it seems even Steven what it will actually be.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and dry forecast today. Might even see a bit of sun if they are correct...for a change!


----------



## jiwawa

We weren't forecast any rain yesterday but my goodness it came down with a vengeance! Proper thunder n lightning storm with us right underneath. I was having a shower at the time, with all the windows n doors open. What a palaver trying to get at my dressing gown, get it on over a wet body n get all closed down. Except I forgot the sliding window beside passenger which I seldom open. And of course the wind was blowing in there 🙄


----------



## JanHank

It was foggy at 7.30 when I first looked out, just a bit of mist in the distance now. I know in more ways than one winter is near, the sun shines in my bedroom window as soon as it rises in the summer now I can’t see it rise it‘s too far round behind my neighbours barn. 
When I got up at 2am it was so bright out I thought an outside light must be on, it was the moon, looked pretty full to me. 
Today will be sunny with a bit of cloud, only 15°c tops.


----------



## GMJ

16 and cloudy here today, with no rain forecast. In fact it's supposed to be dry for Mon and Tues as well which is good news as I have to tackle the front hedge at our bungalow.


----------



## JanHank

Late walk this morning, coat on to go out coat and hat off half way round, stopped at Inis and Marko for cappuccino and it was like a summer day under their Veranda, it´s still 21.8° in the house, but feels s lot warmer, very strange.


----------



## raynipper

We have a sunny 20c outside but with the heat emanating from the conservatory the lounge/kitchen is 28c with no heating on since April.

Ray.
p.s. the conservatory is 38c.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and sunny forecast for today. No rain for a change too.


----------



## JanHank

When I opened the curtains an hour ago all I saw was blue sky with 4 vapor trails from north to south.
It‘s going to be another lovely day.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and mixed sun/cloud today for us. No rain forecast again...

2 dry days? At this rate we'll be back to hosepipe bans if we are not lucky!!


----------



## JanHank

Couldn´t see out of the bedroom window this morning, all 3 panes were steamed up from the outside.
No sun so far, blue coming from the west. It says sunny light cloud 15°c. still 21°C in here  .


----------



## raynipper

Bright and clear 7c but good forecast for walking this pm.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

21° here in Portugal but the last couple of mornings have been very misty.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and sun mostly, forecast here in west Wales today.


----------



## raynipper

Summink wrong here G. We are getting all that wet stuff allocated for you today?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I know! Tbf it rained all yesterday here...but I'm still in shorts and T shirts and clinging on to summer....


----------



## JanHank

You must have thick skin Graham or very active all day, 16°c and still in shorts, I’d be freezing.

Yesterday was a lovely warm day, sun all the time, today 17°c so still nice in the sun, but there’s cloud forecasted.
Stiil no heating and 21° C in here. Once these roller shutters ( I don’t know what you would call them in English) but once they are all done I might not need heat on til Christmas 😁.


----------



## GMJ

Yes I don't feel the cold. It's silly in our place as Mrs GMJ wants the log burner lit at night while I am in shorts and T shirt!!


----------



## raynipper

I must be a wimp then as today's rain has dropped the temps to around 14c I'm dragging out the quilted lined waterproof coat not seen for 8 months.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and sun/cloud again today. We wont get wet when we go to the seaside


----------



## jiwawa

One of the pharmacie temperature boards said 36° in Guarda today but I think they lied. More like 26. Still too hot for traipsing up n down these hills with the washing!


----------



## JanHank

The weather is going crazy again here it says, tomorrow 17° and rain, Sunday 18° Cloudy, Monday 23° some cloud.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and mixed here again today.


----------



## baldlygo

Cloudy and drizzly today but looks better from tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank

Forecast got it wrong here, there was rain in the early hours obviously because the road was wet first thing, but no more rain and the sun is shining through the front windows and has raised the temperature in the house from 20.6° to 21.1° and I know I keep going on about it, but still no heating on, I am really pleased. Monday summer is returning for the day.


----------



## GMJ

Chucking it down here now but tbf we had a sunny morning.


----------



## raynipper

Ten minute deluge here 30 mins late.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and sunny this morning but clouding over this afternoon. No rain forecast though.


----------



## jiwawa

I've got your rain Graham here in Coria - tho I also have 24° 😉


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and sunny this morning/cloudy this afternoon in Cheltenham where we are off today.


----------



## JanHank

16.8° on my thermometer, but on Ventusky it says It´s 19° at the moment and will be 22°. by 2pm. I will see.
The sun is putting warmth in the house, 20.1° when I got up 21.3° now


----------



## JanHank

This is the weirdest weather, yesterday was like an early summers day, my outside therm. said 21° in the shade, today according the the forecast, 16° and rain. Thursday it says not a cloud in the sky, with east or south east wind just a few kmph but only 13° c I don’t understand it


----------



## GMJ

Forecast is for 17 degrees and sunny until 2.00pm then cloudy, here in Cheltenham


----------



## JanHank

Snooze and you lose and I did, the blinds were down until 7.45 this morning as believe it or not that was when I woke up properly.
As soon as I could see out of the kitchen window, oh my what a beautiful colour everything was, golden trees and grass almost red in places, the sunrise must have been beautiful, but by the time I was ready to go out with slippers ,dressing gown an camera it was over, everything green again. 
Cloud with some sun, temp 14° later. This quick weather change is unbelievable, Monday 23° sun *all *day, yesterday rain half the day and cool, at the moment sun hiding behind patchy cloud.


----------



## GMJ

14 and cloudy; chance of a shower later in Birmingham.


----------



## JanHank

I wonder how much longer I‘ll be able to hold off the heating, I open the blinds to see a slight ground frost with -0.1 temperature, inside 20.8°c. Sunny when it gets up and highest 12°c


----------



## GMJ

15 degrees and rain forecast all morning but dry later here in Birmingham.


----------



## raynipper

Yes 16c and rain all morning.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Still a glorious day with sun coming in the front windows now and the temperature in has gone up to 21.5° 😁 . Grass is still too wet to cut.


----------



## jiwawa

Wet Wet Wet. 

Where is Marti Pellow these days?!


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and cloudy in Swaffham (where we are heading) today.


----------



## jiwawa

Says it all....


----------



## erneboy

Bright bit overcast here only around 25 degrees. The rest of the month is to be the same. We might have to pay for some electricity for October.


----------



## JanHank

I‘m watching fog creeping towards me, very eerie, Cranes are flying in by the dozens from the south to spend the day on the edge of the maize field as they have done all week, I don’t know where they spend the nights.
Must get up as rain is on the way before 11 o’clock I don’t want a wet dog again today.


----------



## GMJ

17 degrees and sun/cloud where we are heading today. I think I'm going to have to put jeans on today as we are out in company, for lunch. It'll be the first time I have had 'longs' on certainly since April!


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Bright bit overcast here only around 25 degrees. The rest of the month is to be the same. We might have to pay for some electricity for October.


Getting a bit cool in here, gone down to 20.9° the sun has just come out and shining in the front windows so maybe it will make it a bit warmer, if not the heat must go on.


----------



## patp

Dry warm and sunny


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and rain all day for us!


----------



## JanHank

Foggy at the moment, can only see half way across the first field. Sun and cloud this morning 90% cloud this afternoon with the highest temp of 16°


----------



## jiwawa

Loads of rain during the night but gorgeous day today. Says it's 14 but feels more like 19. Enjoying a copa de vino de la casa in the square - very good for the soul!


----------



## JanHank

It has been absolutely beautiful this afternoon we have just returned from walking the whole village, 5 km it says on my mobile.

You know who would have been very happy if I had tossed his ball a few times when we got home  I fed him instead, he's only eaten about 2 tablespoons full and now asleep.

The line on the left follows the farm road that we take, not the village road 







on my mobile


----------



## patp

Some rain this morning but sunny now


----------



## jiwawa

What are the 2 wee dots on your map Jan? Did you n Motley take to the air?!


----------



## GMJ

Raining knives and forks all bloody day for me!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> What are the 2 wee dots on your map Jan? Did you n Motley take to the air?!


🤣 I´ve just made myself laugh, It must be Motley and me out in the field 😂. Just two dots I made and couldn´t get rid of Jean.


----------



## patp

Is that an app Jan?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> Is that an app Jan?


Is what an app Pat?


----------



## patp

The map that follows you on your phone?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> The map that follows you on your phone?


That´s what I took off of maps on the mac cut out my village, put it into my photos, edited it and marked it, all easy when you know how except I don´t know how to get rid of marks I don´t want, that's why there are 2 red dots in the field.
If I spent time studying the edit facility then I could do a lot more, like writing on photos. Like this


----------



## patp

B b b but you didn't carry your mac around with you did you? What is it on your phone that makes a record of your journey?


----------



## JanHank

patp said:


> B b b but you didn't carry your mac around with you did you? What is it on your phone that makes a record of your journey?


Nothing to do with the phone Pat. On my big computer I have an App called Maps, I open that up put Neurüdnitz the name of the village in and there it is, I then hold down on the computer command and the capital letter key together an I can cut out the part of the picture I want and it goes to the desktop screen, drag that into photos and edit. 

I suppose I could do it on Polarsteps now I come to think about it, I´ll try that tomorrow Polarsteps - Travel Tracker - Apps on Google Play


----------



## JanHank

Looks as if it will be a very pleasant day, blue sky at the moment, some cloud later and temp. up to 19° C this afternoon.

Still don’t need heat on, it’s 20+° this morning, the sun in the windows brought it up to utmost 22 yesterday, probably do the same today. Keep this up and it might not have to be switched on til Christmas 🤶 😁


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and mostly cloudy with a chance of a shower, here in Southwold. It was very windy overnight so hopefully that will abate.


----------



## raynipper

Tornado in Normandy last night.
CAMIONS SOULEVÉS, TOITURES... - Transport International 90 | Facebook 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

10° here apparently. No heating on in the MH yet but I think it can't be long.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Tornado in Normandy last night.
> CAMIONS SOULEVÉS, TOITURES... - Transport International 90 | Facebook
> 
> Ray.


Crikey, glad your OK Ray, I saw a comment that it was not everywhere because it wasn't like that where she is in Normandy. Insurances will be high especially if there are goods inside damaged as well.


----------



## raynipper

It was a bit blustery here last night here but nothing exceptional thankfully. I gather it was a localised tornado but not sure exactly where.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Looks as if the rest of this week will be mild, 16° today and on Friday and Saturday 20° 😁 no heat on yet then.It will be a bit windy for an hour this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

Looks like it will be 16 degrees and mainly sunny here today in Southwold.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Tornado in Normandy last night.
> CAMIONS SOULEVÉS, TOITURES... - Transport International 90 | Facebook
> 
> Ray.


It seems to be spreading!  









Hampshire tornado destroys buildings and trees


Residents clear up after a tornado that hit parts of Hampshire including Marwell Zoo.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, it was on the local south TV last night. Right mess.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Weather coming from the east and at this moment it is teaming with rain so hard it´s bouncing of the road and although it´s 21° in here I suddenly feel chilly.


----------



## JanHank

It‘s foggy, can’t see a lot further than the bottom of the garden right now, it‘s strange watching fog coming towards you while sitting up in bed.
The sun will be out later and only a few clouds, between 20% & 10% after 9am when the fog should be away. Temp. 16° highest. No rain, strongest wind speed 9 kmph Ventusky tells me everything 😊.


----------



## GMJ

It's looking like 18 degrees and sun/cloud all day here in Suffolk. Unseasonably warm still.


----------



## JanHank

Neither of my forecasts were right, the fog didn´t clear until just a few minutes ago, 12.30 ish, so it was a short walk this morning as everything is still so wet and the farm road will be terrible.


----------



## baldlygo

Today's warm sunshine has brought out some butterflies. Old red admirals and small coppers. Both in pairs and quite unexpected.


----------



## GMJ

Bootiful here in Suffolk - it got up to 20 degrees en route! 

Bit windy now though...


----------



## JanHank

The sun is shining through my window, we have been for our proper walk and I´ve been teased about my Ferrari needing winter tyres 😁 .


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and dry here today: unseasonably warm again. The chap on the pitch next to us was sunbathing in shorts and no shirt yesterday and its nearly November. That can't be right....


----------



## JanHank

Fog again until 10 o’clock it says, but it said that yesterday and it stayed until noon, then a sunny afternoon.
After 10 it will be sunny and between 18-19° depend which forecast I look at.


----------



## jiwawa

I've stopped looking at the forecast cos they're so often wrong!


----------



## patp

Warm (very warm for the time of year!) and dry.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and sun/cloud again for us. Very unseasonal but I'm not complaining


----------



## greygit

Still very hot in the afternoon. Apparently the hottest October in Spain since records began.
We haven't had any real rain here for months but it was designated a desert region years ago.


----------



## JanHank

21° today it says, sun most of the day.


----------



## raynipper

Hate this time of year.


----------



## GMJ

19 degrees and sun/cloud in Henley, where we are heading today.

Edited to add: the Met office now say it'll be 20 degrees! Crazy at this time of year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Foggya as owt here, been like it since we got up at the crack of 09:30 not so warm either.


----------



## jiwawa

greygit said:


> We haven't had any real rain here for months but it was designated a desert region years ago.


I think I must've taken all your rain in the last couple of weeks or so!


----------



## GMJ

20 degrees and sunny here in Henley and it touched 21 around 10 miles down the road!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Too wet to woo here as well.


----------



## GMJ

16 degrees and cloudy this morning here in Henley. It is spotting with rain at the mo but hopefully it'll hold off for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

Is that just a snapshot of now Kev or are there showers forecast all day?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not entirely sure, it an website Drew posted a little while ago, not sure it that accurate as it pretty broad brush strokes but this is now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As you can see it's not changed much if any.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My fault, I forgot to refresh the screen


----------



## HermanHymer

One thing I've noticed about the phone based weather reports for Charente... and my village in particular,,, is that they are RUBBISH! Never what is predicted sun or rain or temperature., Is someone using the thumbsuck method of predicting??


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not bothered about predictions of weather, Liz is always looking it up, BORING, look out the window is my method, my only concern is cold, I've jsut been sitting in the conservatory reading for a while and it's warmer in there than in the lounge, usually is unless it seriously cold outside, there is zero insulation in the walls as they are solid, we have ten inches in the loft but you'd never know.

I've jsut ordered these as I want to know what the temp is in each of the rooms and outside too.









Thlevel 4x Digital LCD Thermometer Temperature Monitor with External Probe fo... | eBay


Thlevel 4x Digital LCD Thermometer Temperature Monitor with External Probe for Fridge Freezer Refrigerator Aquarium (2x Black 2x White)



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

I don´t know if this is done in the UK, but many old houses over here have this done to them and then plastered and painted over.
Polystyrene Panels - Bilder und Stockfotos - iStock

Inside you can insulate a bit more with 








Energy Saving Wallpaper 5mm Thick Thermal Insulation Peel & Stick Aluminum Foil Membrane Backing Poplin Pattern Home Decor Keep Warm 2.8SqM


Energy Saving Wallpaper 5mm Thick Thermal Insulation Peel & Stick Aluminum Foil Membrane Backing Poplin Pattern Home Decor Keep Warm




e-mosaictile.com


----------



## JanHank

It´s a really lovely day again, we did a 3 km walk and a few stops to chat this morning.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> My fault, I forgot to refresh the screen
> 
> View attachment 99041


I assume you put your village name in their Puddle, it´s pretty good with most things, but sometimes it slips up. It tells me It´ss 17° in the shade here, my therm says it´s 16°
That was from earlier, I didn´t click reply  
Now both say its 18° Ventusky says that measured 2 meters above ground mine is 1 meter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't put anything in I just open it.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't put anything in I just open it.


Is that because you don´t want to ?
I have just opened it and it is telling me exactly what my thermometer tells me at the moment. It will also tell me how much rain, cloud and several other things.


----------



## patp

Cloudy with showers here today. Feeling cool at 13C


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just don't need to it knows where I am.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just don't need to it knows where I am.


You mean yes you do put in where you are, but you didn´t leave the name on there in case I come and knock on your door one day eh?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No I meant I do not put my location in. I open the website and it is in the right place.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No I meant I do not put my location in. I open the website and it is in the right place.


I know I´m a bit thick, but where is the right place and where is it telling you what the weather will be like, no temperatures on there nothing to say how many mm of rain no wind speeds for where you are nuffink in fact, just a map with a few patchy colours.


----------



## GMJ

On some sites it you allow the site to know your location it'll home in on it. On Kev's last piccy HE knew where we was on the map and it showed no rain except for the light purple bits.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Open the website and play with it.


----------



## GMJ

It's a good site: I have it open all the time and used it extensively when we were abroad. Very accurate.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> On some sites it you allow the site to know your location it'll home in on it. On Kev's last piccy HE knew where we was on the map and it showed no rain except for the light purple bits.


So Graham when you tell us in the morning that where you are going to be today it´s going to be whatever temperature, where do you get that from? It doesn't tell Kev what temperature, no wind speed nothing, but as he said earlier he isn´t interested in the weather as Liz is always looking at it so why the heck am I bothering. 
Pitch black out there, still 17° as Vuntusky tells me and the windows are steaming up on the outside again.


----------



## GMJ

You are wrong. It does Jan if you look at the tabs down the left hand side of the screenshot. You can click on any of them to get rain, temperature, wind etc plus you can enter your location if you prefer not to allow the site access automatically to where you are.

You should open it up and have a play with it so you can understand it better rather than just decrying it.


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> You are wrong. It does Jan if you look at the tabs down the left hand side of the screenshot. You can click on any of them to get rain, temperature, wind etc plus you can enter your location if you prefer not to allow the site access automatically to where you are.
> 
> You should open it up and have a play with it so you can understand it better rather than just decrying it.


What are you talking about decry it, I look at this for my weather every day and unless you put where you want to see the weather for it´s just a map, where can you see a temperature on the maps Kev has put on here ? I have a temperature on mine and here is the wind speed in Jena at the moment, but I had to type Jena in the box to get it. So how do you get your temperatures for places you are going if you don´t do that on this app







.


----------



## GMJ

As I said an an earlier post if you allow the site to know your location - an option when you first log in - it will automatically open on your location.

If you knew about the site why did you say "It doesn't tell Kev what temperature, no wind speed nothing,..." when you knew that Kev had only posted a snapshot showing the rain and all he had to do was click on temperature, or wind speed or any of the other options? he could easily have done that and put pictures up of them if he'd wanted...


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> As I said an an earlier post if you allow the site to know your location - an option when you first log in - it will automatically open on your location.
> 
> If you knew about the site why did you say "It doesn't tell Kev what temperature, no wind speed nothing,..." when you knew that Kev had only posted a snapshot showing the rain and all he had to do was click on temperature, or wind speed or any of the other options? he could easily have done that and put pictures up of them if he'd wanted...


Unless this app works different in England than it does here I know exactly how it works as I use it every single day at least once.


----------



## GMJ

..and in answer to your other question regarding why i am answering (the one you edited out btw) it was because Kev wasn't around at the time and it seemed pretty obvious what he had done and because it's an open forum where anyone can pitch in. If he had not lost the will to live I'm sure he would have answered!


----------



## GMJ

Anyway in more mundane matters...

16 degrees and cloudy all day at home. Hopefully we can get the MH emptied and cleaned whilst it's not raining.


----------



## JanHank

These warm days and cool nights cause a lot of condensation on the ground, the grass is soaking wet.
Clear sky At the moment, although Ventusky tells me 90% cloud, but no rain all day, wind speed 3 kmph, no thunderstorms, no snow, humidity 90%. air pressure 1021, air quality Good. For my village.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah 12c is wonderful, still could be worse, and will be soon enough.


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> These warm days and cool nights cause a lot of condensation on the ground, the grass is soaking wet.
> Clear sky At the moment, although Ventusky tells me 90% cloud, but no rain all day, wind speed 3 kmph, no thunderstorms, no snow, humidity 90%. air pressure 1021, air quality Good. For my village.


Yes Jan, my 'window' for mowing is getting smaller and smaller. The grass does not come close to being dry by 16.00 and then the dew comes down again about 17.00. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, my 'window' for mowing is getting smaller and smaller. The grass does not come close to being dry by 16.00 and then the dew comes down again about 17.00.
> Ray.


It really is a lovely morning here Ray, but the grass is still soaking wet, the only clouds are Cyrus clouds so the sun is not being blocked just not strong enough to Dry things up. I cut the grass on Saturday thank goodness, the mower needs cleaning now, unfortunately I can´t pull the front up to do it, Hans did it after every cut, it hasn´t been done for ages, first no grass and them what there was was so dry it wouldn't have stuck, now of course it will so off to Mario tomorrow, he lifts the whole thing up in the air, tilts the front and his lad cleans it, so simple when you have the equipment and his son Tony earns a bit more pocket money.


----------



## JanHank

Creepy out there, fog is closing in again, at first light I could see as far as the river, now not much further than the end of the garden. It was a very mild night so I didn’t bother with shutters just the curtains and the windows were steamed up on the outside again, clear this morning. 15° to 17° Cloudy all day both forecasts say.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and cloud/showers forecast all day here in west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5c and raining but it looks about to stop


----------



## raynipper

Woo Hooo we got 16c with lots of sun and wind right now but forecast is for lots of rain later. So I guess we are getting everything today.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Kin BRRRR 5c here this morning, but dry with a light breeze


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees today: dry this morning but rain forecast all afternoon.

I was contemplating getting out of my shorts and into 'longs' today but I reckon I can leave if and see how each day goes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Trying to eat breakfast here mate, have a heart.


----------



## raynipper

Yeah, I'm not allowed to wear shorts now. Got a drawer full of em. Even 3/4 length is daft as with long socks a bit clown ish.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz keeps trying to get me to wear shorts, but the ones for sale are pants


----------



## GMJ

I get mine from Mountain Warehouse; black ones with zipped pockets everywhere. Work out around something like £18 a pop with C&MC discount.

I had to put my jeans on one day when we were away as we went for a meal out with our friends and their extended family. As soon as we got back to their house I changed back into shorts.


----------



## JanHank

A very pretty sky at 6.45. It will be a mix of cloudy and sunny periods with a SE wind up to 16kmph highest temp 15° C. Yesterday the wind was very cold in the afternoon. I still don’t need heating on, 20.5°c in here this morning, the sun is shining in the widows, but not a lot of strength in it now so May have to turn heat on in a few days.


----------



## raynipper

Yes with no sun to heat the conservatory today we might have to resort to one radiator tonight.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and dry this morning but rain coming in as the day progresses.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The four temp gauges I ordered arrived yesterday I put one outside the lounge window it reads 6.1c and one in the back porch it reads 12c, they have waterproof sensors on them so can go anywhere.


----------



## Penquin

Cloudy and 17.3 today.


----------



## bilbaoman

WWW today wet windy and waves but still 20c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Much later you two and it'd have been yesterday


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Yeah, I'm not allowed to wear shorts now. Got a drawer full of em. *Even 3/4 length is daft as with long socks a bit clown ish.*
> 
> Ray.


A bit?!? 😂😉


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and no rain forecast today for us...for a change!

No socks here with shorts Ray. I wear HiTec Cove walking sandals


----------



## raynipper

Have they got an expensive type logo on them G.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Lordy no Ray. Understated they are ...









2022 Hi-Tec Mens Cove Sport Walking Closed Toe Sandal Lightweight Durable Hiking | eBay


The durable synthetic upper and toe bumper protects your feet from rocks and debris whilst remaining breathable and the neoprene lining provides further protection and padding for comfort. We are always committed to providing you with a top quality service.



www.ebay.co.uk





...and really comfortable. I wear them without socks for most of the year and keep a spare pair in the MH just in case


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> 12 degrees and no rain forecast today for us...for a change!
> 
> No socks here with shorts Ray. I wear HiTec Cove walking sandals


That figures, I always had you down as a bit of a cove anyway.

Interesting origin akcherly


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## raynipper

Yep, decidedly cooler here this am. Woke to 10c and only looking forward to a high of 13c today. But watery sun to brighten things up. 
Son in Turkey had an earthquake this am! Just shook things about but luckily no damage this time.

I always seem to be unlucky wearing sandals. Either sore toes or gravel or sand in them. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Me too, Gorra wear socks with them, along wiv me braces and knotted handkerchief.


----------



## GMJ

I have caved in today and have a rugby jersey on instead of a T shirt as we are hopefully going out later. I still have the shorts on mind! When the wood burner is lit later though I'll be back in a T shirt. 

The plumber contacted me and said he'll be here within the hour...

We'll see!


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Yep, decidedly cooler here this am. Woke to 10c and only looking forward to a high of 13c today. But watery sun to brighten things up.
> Son in Turkey had an earthquake this am! Just shook things about but luckily no damage this time.
> 
> I always seem to be unlucky wearing sandals. Either sore toes or gravel or sand in them.
> 
> Ray.


These are good at stopping stuff getting in as the toe is mostly enclosed. I seldom have problems tbh.

I ordered 4 new pairs of shorts yesterday from Mountain Warehouse as Mrs G made me go through my existing stock and ditch 5 pairs due to them being faded or having marks on them! 

They had a 2 pair pack on sale down from 60 to 30 quid. Then I got 15% off for my C&MC membership. This still kept it above the postage paid level. Plus 10% cashback too...so 4 pairs of shorts for just over a tenner each! That'll see me right for a while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> I ordered 4 new pairs of shorts yesterday from Mountain Warehouse as Mrs G made me go through my existing stock and ditch 5 pairs due to them being faded or having marks on them!



Those would be my favourites, I hate new stuff.


----------



## GMJ

Same here...and I hate paying for them as well.

I saved a couple of pairs for gardening. They may well make their way back into general circulation....


----------



## raynipper

GMJ said:


> These are good at stopping stuff getting in as the toe is mostly enclosed. I seldom have problems tbh.
> 
> I ordered 4 new pairs of shorts yesterday from Mountain Warehouse as Mrs G made me go through my existing stock and ditch 5 pairs due to them being faded or having marks on them!
> 
> They had a 2 pair pack on sale down from 60 to 30 quid. Then I got 15% off for my C&MC membership. This still kept it above the postage paid level. Plus 10% cashback too...so 4 pairs of shorts for just over a tenner each! That'll see me right for a while.


You can come and rummage through my drawers G. A dozen pairs of various shorts going to waste. Bring that Laptop and maybe we can do a deal even though I really want a 16 or 17 inch one.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

It rained all night and down to single-figure temperature this morning  - no gardening today.


----------



## erneboy

Off topic on the clothes thing.

I just don't care about clothes. I wear old and comfortable till I have to buy new. If people judge me on that I'm OK with that.


----------



## raynipper

If we are going out to dinner I usually ask my wife what she wants me to wear. Invariably she answers "Your a big boy now you go choose".
I get dressed 'comfortably and come down to be greeted with "You can't go out like that!!".
Thats when I dig my toes in.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Back on topic........................

İzmir hit by 4.9 magnitude earthquake - Türkiye News (hurriyetdailynews.com) 

Seems Gods wrath is mainly focussed on Muslims?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wimmin eh, Liz has on occasion asked me to change, but I've trained it out of her, we rarely go anywhere nowadays that requires me to get dressed in more than my old jogging pants anyway, I did buy one pair of shorts last trip away in heart foundation shop as I didn't have any and I'm fooked if I like the present style and the £30 plus price tags, gerraway I can buy shorts with the full leg for less than a tenner, and you expect me to pay for the bit I don't get.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

My topic so I can say what I like and I happen to think that shorts are weather oriented.


----------



## JanHank

No sun today, I may suffer a bit this evening, but I´m determined to be tough and not put the heat on as the sun will be out tomorrow, there will be 2 more peoples body heat in here so the temperature should go up a bit, Still 20.2° I´ll just have to put some *old *jumper on if it gets cool. The only new clothes I *have *to buy each winter are 2 pairs of jeans, I would have been OK with last years jeans, but one pair got singed and they cut them off my legs, I was a bit miffed about that as when I looked at them they would have been OK after a wash. There are no charity shops here, that's where a lot of our clothes came from in England, used to travel to Welwyn Garden where there used to be I think 5 charity shops. Shoes are something else, I think I have already mentioned I have bought the same style trainers I bought in March for over 10.00€ cheaper, they are very comfortable so I stick to what I know. I don´t own a dress or a skirt.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Thats when I dig my toes in.


That's how you get stones or sand in your sandals! 

It's officially winter in my diary - heating's on in the van this evening and set to come on automatically tomorrow morning.


----------



## JanHank

2 conflicting forecast this morning, my old one says sun all day, Ventusky 90% cloud, Ventusky is correct at the moment.
Something is up there _tracking _the progress I think 🤔.


----------



## raynipper

Still dark here, can see what it's like.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and rain forecast for all day here.

Re clothes - I'm the same as Alan: I wear what I want when I want unless Mrs G really makes a point about it...which is very rare tbh. I put on a shirt when we we went out to lunch in Suffolk which was the first time I had worn a shirt since I retired 5-6 years ago! I did change my T short for a rugby jersey yesterday as it was a bit fresh out and now the T shirts have gone away as I'm wearing polo shirts around the house...but still in shorts.

The only additions to my wardrobe are T shirts from Cotton Traders as they do the V necked ones; and shorts from Mountain warehouse when they are in the sale. 

As I say to Mrs GMJ: I have enough clothes to see me out now!


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, I have more than enough clothes to see me out but seem to keep wearing the same 5% of the 'comfy' ones. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I'm with you there Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I seem to wear the same stuff too, wimmin seems to start at one end of their several wardrobes and work their way through that season's outfits, maybe changing several times a day, it is no wonder they complain of not having enough hours in the day, too much time pratting about me thinks.

Who's moved me coat


----------



## JanHank

That really is a joke as far as I’m concerned, one reason I don’t like clothes shopping is the putting on taking off that goes on, undies jeans light t-shirt in case I get too warm with the jumper I put on over and that’s it for the day. Just put 2 pairs of jeans in the machine that I saved to do together, now they will soon be modern jeans because the legs have some very thin stripes going across that May not survive the washing machine so they’ll have to be sewn up as they’re both comfortable, but too draughty if the weather turns really cold hence new ones must be found. So don‘t judge all us women the same. Not even in my dressy days did I keep changing clothes all day unless I was going out in the evening then I’d change into something snazzy 💃 .
The sun is out and already raised the temperature 1 degree in here.👍


----------



## GMJ

Il pleut...lots!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Stopped here briefly, probably snow next it bloody cold enough.


----------



## jiwawa

It was 5° in Vivonne this morning 😱 TG I'd set the heating last night!


----------



## GMJ

Loads more pleut and 13 degrees forecast for here today!


----------



## raynipper

Yep, same here as far as I can see G.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

0.0° temperature outside, slight frost on the grass, 19.6° in the house, I may have to give in and put the heating on, I’ll see what the sun and other 2 bodies brings. Outside taps better be turned off from the workshop before I forget.
Mr. Ventusky tells me 60% cloud at the moment, I can’t see one cloud out the back and the very weak sun is out. He says 10° highest temp the other one says sun and highest 11°c .


----------



## GMJ

I think that due to the rain, I'll be in jeans and boots today so it looks as if the summer has ended for me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sunny and dry, light windyness, but only 7c outside the lounge window.


----------



## GMJ

Beaucoup de pluie ici!


----------



## GMJ

14 degrees and more pleut forecast for the day...all day!

I reckon at this rate the hosepipe ban will be over by Xmas


----------



## JanHank

Light Cloud this morning and covered 100% this afternoon both forecasts say.
Yesterday was gloriously sunny all day unlike Mr. Ventusk’s forecast of cloudy.
No ground frost this morning. 7° rising to 13°c later.


----------



## GMJ

I was a bit gutted yesterday. I went shopping in jeans and saw 2 blokes at Aldi and at least 2 more in Tesco still in shorts!

I feel like I have sold out too early...


----------



## patp

Our postman wears shorts all year round Graham  He says it is better to get wet legs than wet trousers 

Dry and cloudy with sunny spells here. Rain forecast for later. We had torrential rain yesterday on our walk to the village shop. Found out my walking boots have a little leak in the uppers  Chris found out that his waterproof trousers are no longer waterproof. Awful for him because he has to sit in them on the scooter!


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday was dry with some sun, but a bitter cold wind, The temperature dropped 1° to 19.5° so we gave in at 4pm and turned the heating on low, it’s a very pleasant 21.5° in here this morning.
A pretty sunrise this morning and it should be sun all morning with a bit of cloud this afternoon 15° tops.


----------



## GMJ

It hoyed down all day yesterday and today the forecast is for the same but with the added delights of thunder and lightening!..and a mighty 13 degrees.


----------



## raynipper

Wet and windy here until about 2pm and then expect a deluge just as Jean arrives. But I don't envy you on the boat tomorrow Jean. 

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Dry and windy a temperature of 21c at the moment promised 23c later with a chance of rain


----------



## bilbaoman

JanHank said:


> Yesterday was dry with some sun, but a bitter cold wind, The temperature dropped 1° to 19.5° so we gave in at 4pm and turned the heating on low, it’s a very pleasant 21.5° in here this morning.
> A pretty sunrise this morning and it should be sun all morning with a bit of cloud this afternoon 15° tops.


If you live in Spain the goverment are recomending that your heating is set to a max of 19c to save fuel this is the max temperature allowed in public buildings transport and shops


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> If you live in Spain the goverment are recomending that your heating is set to a max of 19c to save fuel this is the max temperature allowed in public buildings transport and shops


In winters past it’s 24° in my house, I’m saving. 😁
One would think-in a shop every one is moving about making their own heat, not sitting on their bums watching TV like most old people. Anyway up, your outside temperature is probably more than 19 isn’t it ?


----------



## bilbaoman

No winter day time temps in northern Spain are usually in the range of 10c to 15c we do get warmer spells of up to 18c max


----------



## GMJ

Our zones in the bungalow are set to 19 degrees.


----------



## JanHank

I don´t have any temperatures on mine just a. big black dot and numbers the boiler water temp only has marks.
Temp now 22.4° because the sun is in the big window and it feels quite warm outside in the sun.


----------



## GMJ

13 degrees and no rain today. I'll be able to crack on building my Ark then!


----------



## raynipper

Luckily we are busy all day inside at coffee group, then lunch with friends.
Oooopsss it's bright sun now.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

14c and rain forcast a hiigh of 18c withh showers later


----------



## GMJ

There is an orange/yellow ball in the sky here so we all have our tin foil hats on as nobody alive around here can recall such an event!


----------



## raynipper

Saw that at 7 am. It was the full moon.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

It's plutting here. Very rare.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well weird here today, cracking flags one minute, then torrential rain and back to cracking flags been like that all day, just waiting for the snow to arrive.


----------



## jiwawa

raynipper said:


> Wet and windy here until about 2pm and then expect a deluge just as Jean arrives. But I don't envy you on the boat tomorrow Jean.
> 
> Ray.


On my drive up to you the wind was pushing the MH about, just a bit, in exposed places but it had died down this morning. Just heading out of Cherbourg Harbour n reading between the lines the capt is expecting a bit of rough weather around midnight - he didn't say French or Irish time but I hope to be fast asleep by then! 

I don't think we had that deluge, did we Ray?


----------



## raynipper

We did at Barneville Jean about midday. But it was localised. 
Sleep tight.

Ray n Prue.


----------



## JanHank

Tonight it is very light out and a beautiful orangey moon, quite mild as well, maybe the fire we had outside helped warm things up.


----------



## GMJ

Odd showers this morning and cloudy all day. 14 degrees forecast.


----------



## JanHank

A bit of wind this morning between 11 & 12 noon one forecast says, the other says windy day, temp 13 to 14° with sun, my eyes tell me there‘s no wind at the moment and a clear blue sky. The moon was so bright last night I thought the outside lights were on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Cold windy and persisting down, dark as hell too.


----------



## bilbaoman

!00% blue sky temp 11c with a high of 22c promised


----------



## greygit

We had rain last night, first real rain for 5 months! 🙂


----------



## patp

Dry but cloudy and quite windy.


----------



## raynipper

Dry all day but the lawns are still saturated and impossible to mow.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

greygit said:


> We had rain last night, first real rain for 5 months! 🙂


Yeh...and us


----------



## erneboy

greygit said:


> We had rain last night, first real rain for 5 months! 🙂



We had rain last night too, it was the second time in five months for us. But all the reservoirs around here have filled up recently so it must have been raining plenty inland in the mountains behind us over the last while.


----------



## HermanHymer

I think its safe to say "Indian Summer" is officially over - not a squidge over 15 degrees this whole week and rain, rain and more rain. I guess I can put my bikini away till next summer!


----------



## JanHank

This evening is the first time I have needed to put a jacket on to stand at the door while Motley goes out to pay his last penny, 10pm just 4° and getting foggy.
Although I have put the heating on I don’t think it’s coming on as the temperature is staying at 21.5° ish and the thermostats are not on, I have to turn them up before I hear them click on.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and cloud/showers in Cirencester where we are headed today.


----------



## raynipper

Blowing a hooley right now. Not looking good for walking this pm.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa

Gorgeous walk this morning with sunshine n autumn colours in Stormont - but cold, if you weren't dressed for it.


----------



## raynipper

pm walk was OK as it happens. Brisk up and down for 4.5kms and back to the salle for hot chocolate and buns. 
Sadly some of our group took the longer route and came back drenched 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Fog at the moment, sun all day after 8 am it says, 11° C later

I wrote the above this morning, but didn’t tap ‘post reply‘.
The fog stayed almost all day, there was a short sun break at 1.30 when the sun made an appearance then fog returned around 4 pm. At 10 pm I let Motley out to a perfectly clear cold night, he did come back in after doing what dogs do.


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and no rain until lunchtime (Cirencester).

..but its not supposed to be raining now and it is!


----------



## raynipper

But it's Wales G.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

That's the thing Ray: I'm in England now!


----------



## JanHank

Doctor Foster went to Gloucester(shire) in a shower of rain,
stood in a puddle right up to his middle and never went there again.

Written some years ago so weathers not changed much there 😁

The beginning of the end today, temperature drop starts from now by a degree or 3 each day
7°c .. 2°c 1°c 0°c and Monday -1°c.
Although I turned the heating on a couple of days ago the thermostats have not clicked in and it’s still 21+ in the house, 3 bodies giving off heat make a difference and we are mostly active during the day, not sitting around doing nothing. Shutters down and curtains drawn after dark so the heat we made is kept in overnight as well.


----------



## raynipper

Friends are moving back to UK and Gloucestershire, and I keep referring to it as Wales and they get so annoyed. But anything 'over there' gets labelled. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

7.1c out there this morning, cloudy but the yellow thing is in the sky so a bit of solar gain ina couple of hours, meanwhile this lecky blanky is earning it's keep.

It's funny really, we should be okay with the energy costs as the Gov keeps giving us money and we don't use that much now as we would like to leave a better place for our kids, but Liz keeps saying shall I put the heating on, and I just say if you like, usually I'm the one who wants it on from when we get up til bedtime.


----------



## GMJ

Ours is on every day now Kev but set at 19 degrees it doesn't come on that much. Mrs G puts the bedroom zone on at 20 degrees for a couple of hours before we retire as she feels the cold. The wood burner is lit most afternoons now as well.


----------



## GMJ

It started raining at lunchtime here in Cirencester and didn't stop until 7.00am this morning! Today the forecast is for 11 degrees and sun/cloud.


----------



## raynipper

Heres some weather if you can open Twitter.
(9) Catherine Munro on Twitter: "Weather report from #Shetland https://t.co/JieP0SdUcv" / Twitter 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Nice hair


----------



## rebbyvid2

GMJ said:


> It started raining at lunchtime here in Cirencester and didn't stop until 7.00am this morning! Today the forecast is for 11 degrees and sun/cloud.


must have moved here ,but not far from Manchester so used to it 🌂🌂


----------



## GMJ

Tbf it has remained dry since 7.00am so you are most welcome to it


----------



## patp

Horrible cold and wet November day


----------



## raynipper

Its always like this after Nov. 5th.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees and sun/cloud all day in Cirencester and Cheltenham.


----------



## erneboy

Sun's just risen here. Clear blue 15 degrees.


----------



## baldlygo

Some sunshine earlier but grey now and 11.5c - the leaves are providing colour. All these pictures were taken earlier this morning.


----------



## JanHank

Strong wind most of the day then as soon as the wind calmed down the temperature started dropping, 10 pm minus -5.2° C and diamonds all over the grass. 21.1°c in still and only 1 section of the underfloor heating came on for a short time.


----------



## JanHank

It will probably be the end of any leaves left on the trees when I can see out as they had a big shock during the night, -5.0°c at 10 pm last night and at 7am -5.1°c still nice and warm in, haven’t checked if heat is on anywhere, but I imagine it Is. Possibly snow at 4 pm and a bit more tomorrow. It snowed yesterday in Jena, Thüringen.


----------



## GMJ

9 degrees and sun/cloud forecast all day here. It was getting cold last night so I kept the heating on low in the MH overnight.


----------



## raynipper

Blooming freezin here today at only 4c.!! Hope to see the sun before we venture out and stand like Geckos. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

The snow couldn´t wait until this afternoon, at 9 o`clock I thought it had started and then realised it was leaves falling a few mins later it was snow, tiny flakes so quick, quick took Motley round the short walk and while we were out the big flakes appeared, now it´s covering the frozen ground very quickly. The sky is full of snow, so maybe by tonight I won´t get out of the door . Heike has 350km to drive to her Mother and then another 300 plus to get home this afternoon. I guess the Motorway have already been salted.


----------



## greygit

12 degrees here 7am this morning and it feels very cold.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> 12 degrees here 7am this morning and it feels very cold.


It was + something yesterday with an East wind making it feel very cold, today, at the moment -2.5° what wind there is comes from the west and doesn't feel that cold, certainly not as cold as yesterday.


----------



## greygit

-2.5C ! I will stop complaining.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> -2.5C ! I will stop complaining.


It was - 5° during the night Gitty, but in the house 21+°. It looks lovely now the sun has come out reflecting off the snow making a very bright world that I can see again.


----------



## JanHank

That soon went, +1° and












just a bit left on the grass.


----------



## GMJ

9 degrees and sunny all morning with a chance of a shower this afternoon by the looks (Cirencester)


----------



## JanHank

Icing sugar dusting of snow fell during the night, the sky looks as if there’s a lot more up there waiting to dump on us again. Temperature between 1° and -1° today and says the snow will fall between 11am this morning until 2 pm, but it gave the wrong time yesterday, it will come when it’s too heavy to stay up there.


----------



## bilbaoman

Grey sky temperature 10c forcast a high of 16c with rain later


----------



## erneboy

Bright blue, sunny, warm.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Bright blue, sunny, warm.



You can go off some people you know! 😬


----------



## erneboy

Had to open the glass on the patio to let the heat out. Too warm to sit there.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Had to open the glass on the patio to let the heat out. Too warm to sit there.


yeh, yeh, yeh


----------



## raynipper

Yeah but I bet your grass is still growing G.. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

You are probably right Ray. I want to get at least one more high cut in this year just to get it tidy for winter. It helps to pick up any rogue leaves as well. The trouble is getting a few days sun on it to get it someway dry enough to cut.


----------



## GMJ

9 degrees and rain forecast for all morning today In our area. Looks like we'll get wet when out shopping this morning!


----------



## JanHank

A greyish white sky that looks full of snow, but none has fallen since yesterday afternoon, sun forecast this afternoon, but only +1° c.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Foggy, 3c, wet, kin awful, just put heating on for a bit.


----------



## GMJ

It's hoying it down 'yer in Cirencester!


----------



## jiwawa

Grey, wet, cold.... tho I've not put the morning heat on yet.


----------



## erneboy

You will be glad to hear that it rained here overnight.

Dry now and tolerably warm but cloudy.


----------



## GMJ

Still raining 'yer....


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees and dry for our trip home today.


----------



## JanHank

-2° c. Getting warmer this afternoon to +1° and by Friday it says it will be +7°c. No more snow in sight, so they do say.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

been a bit warmer today, around 8c.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees and showers forecast all day for our part of west Wales.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Quite cold, got me blanky on 2 and a nice mug of mint tea.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Quite cold, got me blanky on 2 and a nice mug of mint tea.


What is this blanket Kev, for the bed or sitting in a chair?

After a few days of frost it’s now warming up again, 6°c a bit later,


----------



## jiwawa

9° here but beautifully sunny earlier so got a washing out for a few hrs n pretty much dried.


----------



## raynipper

We did manage 12c between the torrential downpours and even hail. Still could be worse and be in Yorkshire.  

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

I think the Tories have something to do with my forecast today, it was all lies, foggy and cold, hardly got above 2 all day.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and a yellow warning out for rain and wind!


----------



## JanHank

I’m giving up looking at the predicted forecasts, yesterday was completely wrong and this morning it says sun and fog, I can confirm the fog, Poland is missing and the sun is behind a wall of grey stuff. .com says it will reach +5°c this afternoon Ventusky says +4° feeling like +2 or 3°c


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny. Going to be comfortably warm today again. Cools quickly as the sun goes down.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Clear blue, sunny. Going to be comfortably warm today again. Cools quickly as the sun goes down.


Have ya got room for a little dog and his Motorhomeless Mum Alan


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> Have ya got room for a little dog and his Motorhomeless Mum Alan


Of course Jan.


----------



## GMJ

It's like hell here at the mo: dark as pitch; thunder and lightening; horizontal torrential rain!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A little better here today.

My outside temp gauge says 9.5c but it has the sun on it.


----------



## raynipper

Went to the flix today in bright sunshine and came home in torrential downpours. 
Lunch was middling and film was 'soppy'. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Did you cry???


----------



## raynipper

Lunch was convivial with 16 mostly widows but poor chips. Film was definitely a ladies film. They all loved it but was more like a fairy tale to me.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Horrible day again in more ways than one, I´ll tell you why on the health thingy.
It was cold and fog all day.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Of course Jan.


I wish I was brave enough Alan, long way to come in a car. I hope I stay fit enough to do it one day though, in the Navajo.


----------



## GMJ

11/12 degrees and only the odd shower forecast for today. That's a good deal better than yesterday when we had some horrendous storms which knocked the power out briefly twice yesterday evening.


----------



## JanHank

Day 3 when I open up only to look at a fog bank, couldn’t see much further than the bottom of the garden at 7.15 now just to the first ditch. No mention of fog on the forecasts.
Still 21.° c in the house, day and night.


----------



## patp

Dry, bright and sunny. 10C.


----------



## erneboy

Overcast here, but warm enough.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and another yellow weather warning for rain across the whole of south Wales today.

I'll never get that bloody ark finished in time at this rate...


----------



## JanHank

Using the B word it’s bloody foggy still, I haven’t seen Poland for at least 4 days.
Both forecasts say temp. at 1 o’clock will be 8°c and at 2 o’clock the sun will make an appearance, it has been raining a bit because there are puddles in the road.


----------



## JanHank

Deleted because of duplicate.


----------



## erneboy

A few wispy clouds but warm and sunny.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> A few wispy clouds but warm and sunny.


Are you trying to coax me down there Alan


----------



## JanHank

Fog again 😡. It cleared yesterday afternoon, Poland is still there, t’will reach as high as 8°c this afternoon.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and - whisper it quietly - no rain forecast for today!







..well maybe a passing shower this afternoon, but still....


----------



## patp

You have sent it to East Anglia Graham! Having said that, our local forecast is not too bad. It's supposed to clear over by about 11am. High of 11C. Clouds will stay though


----------



## GMJ

Just sharing the love Pat  ...


----------



## JanHank

There are shadows on the garden at the back and a very bright thing shining at the front, Poland is still in a haze though.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> 12 degrees and - whisper it quietly - no rain forecast for today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..well maybe a passing shower this afternoon, but still....


How incredibly naïve of me! 

It's been raining on and off for the last 2 hours!!


----------



## patp

It's all right Graham, I sent it back!


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue sunny here, but cool at just 20 degrees.


----------



## GMJ

Cool at 20 degrees eh?


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Clear blue sunny here, but cool at just 20 degrees.


Clear orf. 😠
Mind you I have seen the sun today and was just outside without a coat on for 10 minutes.
I can see the 3 day new moon, but through light cloud, the stars are not very visible.


----------



## JanHank

I may wake up to a covering of snow tomorrow, the stars were probably behind a snow cloud, there’s an icing sugar coating of snow out there now. Says nothing about snow on the forecast though.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees with showers forecasts for most of the day.

That'll be rain all day then....


----------



## raynipper

Yep, same here G. Depressing innit. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yep

When are you off to Portugal Ray?


----------



## raynipper

12th. Dec. G. But gotta get two scans results to present to the Dermo Doc to get the all clear to go.
He wanted me to undergo a course of injections here every 2 weeks for 3 months and was rather put out when I said we are off. So the next week sees if we have his blessing?  

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Just stuck my head out while Motley pays his penny and it´s buddy cold, SE wind 17 kmph it says temp +2° or 3° depending on which forecast I look at. still 21.4°c in the house and I check my gas use every day between 5-6 KW a day that includes hot water, but I´m not sure what price per kw.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> 12th. Dec. G. But gotta get two scans results to present to the Dermo Doc to get the all clear to go.
> He wanted me to undergo a course of injections here every 2 weeks for 3 months and was rather put out when I said we are off. So the next week sees if we have his blessing?
> 
> Ray.


What is it about the 12the Dec? Roger flies to Florida that day and my friends Wendy & Mike in England go to Spain for 3 months on that day.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> 12th. Dec. G. But gotta get two scans results to present to the Dermo Doc to get the all clear to go.
> He wanted me to undergo a course of injections here every 2 weeks for 3 months and was rather put out when I said we are off. So the next week sees if we have his blessing?
> 
> Ray.


Good luck with that Ray


----------



## GMJ

6/7 degrees and no rain here today in west Wales.


----------



## JanHank

No temperature at the moment 0° it could reach as high as 2°C but will feel like -2 or -3° so they do say. North East wind so that's what will make it feel so cold, but it's only between 9 & 12 kmph. so wrap up warm with flaps down on my hat and I´ll be OK. 
It always amazes me that a dog can be in a nice warm house all night and then go out into the coldest of days and not be troubled.

I heard on radio 4 something about a yellow weather warning in some parts of Wales Graham.


----------



## GMJ

Not sue what that's about Jan as it's cold and set fair. No warnings on the Met Office either


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Not sue what that's about Jan as it's cold and set fair. No warnings on the Met Office either


Perhaps it was about the rugby or football then 🤣. I was listening to the weather with one ear while thinking with the other Graham, so who knows where the yellow came from then.


----------



## bilbaoman

Cold for us only 7c now and only a high of 12c promised later


----------



## jiwawa

Watching the weather forecast tonight with the cold winds coming from Russia I was reminded of the person who told my husband it was going to be cold next day cos the winds were coming 'straight from the Urinals'!


----------



## JanHank

jiwawa said:


> Watching the weather forecast tonight with the cold winds coming from Russia I was reminded of the person who told my husband it was going to be cold next day cos the winds were coming 'straight from the Urinals'!


Yes definitely coming from that way here Jean, the east not the urinals 😂 more the direction of Poland though and tomorrow -1° feeling like -5° it says, I believe it as tonight it’s already bitter cold as I discovered when Motley went out.


----------



## GMJ

7 degrees and cloudy today but thankfully no rain.


----------



## JanHank

It is snowing, fine stuff at the moment and just a bit more than an icing sugar dust, must also be colder out as it feels cool to me in the house even though the thermometers say it’s still 21°. Both forecasts say -2°c so I have turned another thermostat on in the dining area. I’m all open plan in case you have forgotten.


----------



## raynipper

Yep, cold, wet and orrible 4c. At least if we use the electric rads now we shouldn't be using them for the next 3 months I hope.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

6 degrees and cloudy all day and we had a brief rain shower a few mins ago (which was not forecast)


----------



## GMJ

7 degrees and dark clouds again today. It mizzled for a great deal of the afternoon yesterday.


----------



## JanHank

Rain here as well Graham and will be drizzling all day, already puddles on the road, light rain it says, that’s drizzle to us. Temperatures will stay above freezing until Saturday so hopefully by then the roads will be dry else they’ll be very slippery.


----------



## bilbaoman

7c at the moment 15c promised later with 50% cloud


----------



## jiwawa

bilbaoman said:


> 7c at the moment 15c promised later with 50% cloud


I wanna be back there!


----------



## bilbaoman

12c now and a high of 17c later so a walk along the beach later sea temperature 15c to cold for a swim put maybe a paddle


----------



## raynipper

We started at 1c and now escalated to an amazing 3c. But being in the car much of the day helps.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

7 degrees and sun all day here...although its cloudy at the moment!


----------



## JanHank

shltty day here. 2.7° the roads are wet and mucky from the trench. digging and the tractors coming of. the land, no sign of the sun yet.


----------



## jiwawa

2° this morning, up to 5° now. Grey, dismal... But at least it's dry 👍


----------



## GMJ

6 degrees and cloudy all day for us although there is a yellow weather warning across Wales for snow and ice.


----------



## raynipper

We are forecast to have an almost tropical 8c today and mostly sunny. That will save and work well as the conservatory pumps heat into the house.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

I love a bit of thermal gain me. We are south facing and have 2 large French doors (one in the master bedroom and one in our lounge) as well as other glass south facing, so it's a great free heater on sunny days.


----------



## JanHank

Looks damp out there, grey sky temp reaching 3° later.


----------



## bilbaoman

After two days of blue skys cloud and showers temperature 11c now with a forcast high of 15c


----------



## JanHank




----------



## raynipper

Yep, only 2c here today and first 'red' light of the winter. So our electricity goes from 10 cents a unit up to 78 cents a unit all day. 
It's a very effective way of cutting consumption in heavy demand days. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

4 degrees and a yellow warning for ice across Wales today.


----------



## erneboy

Ah yes, the old yellow warning. I remember that one. 

Never eaten yellow snow as a result.


----------



## GMJ

3 degrees and sunny forecast for today.


----------



## raynipper

ZERO degrees but sun all day forecast. Just off 220kms round trip to get the OK or otherwise from the chief Dermo Doc this am.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Exciting stuff Ray. I'm sure you'll be fine 🤞


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> ZERO degrees but sun all day forecast. Just off 220kms round trip to get the OK or otherwise from the chief Dermo Doc this am.Ray.


I hope it stays fine for the long drive Ray and there is a happy ending. You will of course let us know all is well and you’ll be off on a longer happier trip in 3 days 🤞


Forgot to do my weather report, frosty all day, minus -2° c it says sun as well so that will be cheerful.


----------



## bilbaoman

10c now a high of only 14c later dry at the moment but light rain forcast all day


----------



## jiwawa

VERY cold this morning in Dunfanaghy. Windscreen frozen, as was the beach - with all that salt around?! - and the ice was thick enough to be very slippy.


----------



## GMJ

minus 3 in Carmarthenshire even by midday when we set off!!

Bloody nobbling.


----------



## JanHank

Forecast lied except for fog which has stayed all day, it was distant fog now I can´t see a thing, coz it´s dark 😁. I can see the grass though with the outside light and it is very white frosty -2.4°C


----------



## raynipper

We had fog all the way to Caen, sleet, hail and bright sun on the way back.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We had fog all the way to Caen, sleet, hail and bright sun on the way back.
> Ray.


Not a pleasant drive either then.


----------



## raynipper

Not too bad Jan. The roads were almost empty.
And topped up diesel at 1.64e

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Wow, that's a big drop in price. No idea how much it is here now as I didn´t pass a gas station when I went shopping this week.


----------



## JanHank

Brass monkey cold @ -3° and the grass is very white which means the road will be slippery today so I’d better tread carefully when I take Motley out.


----------



## GMJ

-2 currently here in Carmarthenshire but 5 degrees forecast with a warning out for snow and ice.


----------



## bilbaoman

5c with a high of 11c later but no rain forcast for today


----------



## baldlygo

Still below zero in Haute Vienne. Grey sky and no frost despite being -3 early this morning.


----------



## GMJ

3 degrees here and still with yellow warnings for ice and snow. We had a fair bit of rain last night so if that has frozen it could be treacherous outside.

Yesterday we had to nip home and found that it had snowed there plus when driving back we drove through heavy snow fall for 15 mins, which was settling on the roads.


----------



## raynipper

I see Lidl are coming to the rescue. Heating blanket at Lidl - www.lidl.fr 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Full cloud cover and -4°c, no snow forecast. 
I wore my wrap around full length thingy yesterday afternoon while I had half an hours snooze in my reclining chair and it kept me lovely and cosy warm, no electricity needed with that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GMJ said:


> 3 degrees here and still with yellow warnings for ice and snow. We had a fair bit of rain last night so if that has frozen it could be treacherous outside.
> 
> Yesterday we had to nip home and found that it had snowed there plus when driving back we drove through heavy snow fall for 15 mins, which was settling on the roads.


Are you singing along???

More light snow last night, 1.2c outside, not much more inside.


----------



## Drew

According to our Min/Max thermometer it was 0·8° in Bridport overnight but our drive is covered in in a sheet of ice, first time this year.


----------



## baldlygo

Minus 5 last night so these grues are leaving it rather late.


----------



## JanHank

They are still shouting around here as well Paul, they will probably stay for the winter now.


----------



## JanHank

Snowing when Motley went out at 10.30 so there maybe a covering in the morning.


----------



## GMJ

A 'high' of 1 degree with cloud, ice and fog forecast in Cheltenham where we are headed today.


----------



## raynipper

Zero today and our red light is on so turning anything electric off when not needed.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

A covering of snow, it will probably be gone by lunch time if it doesn’t decide to snow again as one forecast predicts.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-5c outside, 10.8c in the lounge, so I put the heating on for an hour or so.


----------



## JanHank

-1°C out *14.6°C in the workshop.


----------



## bilbaoman

Today 8c now with a promised high of 17c but rain tomorrow a high of 20c with sun forcast


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> Today 8c now with a promised high of 17c but rain tomorrow a high of 20c with sun forcast


You can go off people you know...


----------



## jiwawa

-4° here - I picked the wrong night to be babysitting the dog! - standing on the doorstep in my fleecy dressing gown n fleece on top...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Wot no selfie Jean


----------



## jiwawa

No fear!!


----------



## GMJ

Arrived in Cheltenham and its around zero degrees and 3-4 inches of snow on the ground! Strangely there was nothing to speak of all the way until 2.5 miles from our turn off on the M5.


----------



## patp

Daughter in Kent has about the same amount of snow Graham. Lovely pictures of our 2 3/4 years Granddaughter playing in it  Here in Norfolk we have clear skies and daytime temperature of 0C. Paths are all very slippery 

Just had a long chat with Georgia's specialist vet. He is putting a time limit on the all the physio and hydro before he makes a decision on further surgery or not. There is some improvement during her hydro sessions so fingers crossed it works to tighten up all the muscles and ligament around the knee joint.


----------



## GMJ

A mighty 1 degree and cloudy all day, forecast for us in Cheltenham.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

0.0c this morning but dry and clear, frost on the gorund.


----------



## bilbaoman

12c at the moment forcast 20c at 2pm and an overnight min of 14c overnight


----------



## patp

-2 and very frosty here. Meant to be cloudy all day


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> 12c at the moment forcast 20c at 2pm and an overnight min of 14c overnight


Can someone be banned from a thread 🤣


----------



## Penquin

Sorry, 16C and rising…


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You enjoy the warmth Ray.


----------



## raynipper

Wot warmth Kev. It's bluddy 1c and struggling.
Our son in Turkey has 18c but another earth quake this morning!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Wot warmth Kev. It's bluddy 1c and struggling.
> 
> Ray.


Sorry Ray, slip of the digits, I meant Dave.


----------



## jiwawa

-2° here n slippy out. I abandoned an attempt to walk up to the village - no point in inviting disaster. I pick up the grandson at 2 but roads will be fine n my own wee one here will be grand.


----------



## bilbaoman

Well they lied they forcast 20c at 2pm and it is only 18c


----------



## JanHank

-8.7°c at the moment, Warming up to -3° c this afternoon then dropping to -7° when it gets dark. during the night it will drop to -8° again. 
It will be sunny all day and for the rest of the week, then next week above freezing. So the forecasts do say.


----------



## GMJ

0 degrees and cloudy forecast for today in Cirencester.


----------



## bilbaoman

11c now rising to 19c then 11c overnight but cloud and showers


----------



## GMJ

OH NO...cloud and showers eh?

Poor you...


----------



## bilbaoman

GMJ said:


> OH NO...cloud and showers eh?
> 
> Poor you...


They lied to me again just been on the beach in tee shirt and shorts temp 25+ in the sun 20 in the shade


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> They lied to me again just been on the beach in tee shirt and shorts temp 25+ in the sun 20 in the shade


If we don´t get a picture of you in your shorts on the beach I say, we deferably ban you from this thread  you´re telling fibs to make us envious.


----------



## GMJ

bilbaoman said:


> They lied to me again just been on the beach in tee shirt and shorts temp 25+ in the sun 20 in the shade
















Tbf we will be leaving for Spain in less than 4 weeks time so make sure you don't use it all up


----------



## JanHank

10.32pm and it´s. *-*10.5°c already.


----------



## JanHank

6.36am, dark, foggy -10.6°c on my thermometer.


----------



## bilbaoman

11c now but a max of only 16c with rain forcast later


----------



## GMJ

-5 degrees out there now but is forecast to get up to a mighty 1 degree with sun today (Cirencester)


----------



## raynipper

2.5c so almost tropical as we have to drive the 220kms round trip to Caen again.

Ray.


----------



## patp

-6.3C. 😲


----------



## erneboy

Lovely sunny morning here. Just been out tidying the garden. Comfortable in short sleeves.


----------



## patp

So miss our winters in Spain


----------



## JanHank

It´s a blue and white day.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

16.5c inside and out right now, quite balmy for Yorkshire


----------



## JanHank

-6.3° right now and the light is rapidly going, but as the sun was setting it looked lovely,
















A few minutes later.


----------



## jiwawa

Pudsey_Bear said:


> 16.5c inside and out right now, quite balmy for Yorkshire


Wow you must be in a wee bubble there Kev. Brass monkey weather here. I skidded a couple of times out on the smaller roads.


----------



## GMJ

A high of 4 degrees and sunny forecast for today, here in Carmarthenshire.


----------



## JanHank

Another cold night according to the thermometer and forecasts, but I knew nothing about it of course. -10.5° on my thermometer. 3 more days of minus and then it starts to warm up and I just looked at the 16 day forecast, at the beginning of the new year 🍷 plus 12°c is predicted, I’ll be able to Turm off the heating 😂.


----------



## GMJ

Saturday is forecast as 7 degrees here; Sunday at 12 degrees; and Monday at 13 degrees. That'll hopefully shift the snow quickly so we don't have to live with slush for weeks on end.


----------



## patp

-6 overnight again. -1 daytime. Dry and bright though


----------



## bilbaoman

9c at the moment will drop to 5c overnight then 15c with sun promised tomorrow


----------



## Penquin

We had 25C this afternoon dropping to 12C overnight


----------



## JanHank

Getting warmer here -4° c right now 12. 14 am.


----------



## JanHank

I haven‘t looked at my thermometer yet, both forecasts say —5°c and fog all day, it doesn’t look too bad at the moment, although it isn’t really light yet I can see quite a way.


----------



## raynipper

Brrrrr a chilly -1.5c and not looking much better today.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo

Certainly chilly here in St-Auvent (87) last night -8.9c - the lowest so far


----------



## Penquin

+17C here at present, sun just clearing cumulus fluffy clouds, looks as if it will be a pleasant day, I am in summer shirt and shorts…..


----------



## bilbaoman

Blue sky but only 5c but should make more than the 15c forcast later


----------



## JanHank

The fog is closing in ,everything is white, a week too early, it will be all gone next week. -5.1°C


----------



## JanHank

Today is/feels far colder with -2.5° C and fog than it was at -10°C clear with a bit of sun


----------



## GMJ

We had a high of 7 degrees today and rain/sleet on and off. It hasn't made much impact on the snow we have on the ground (around 3-4 inches deep) and I guess it may well freeze tonight.


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and rain forecast all day for us.

As long as it doesn't freeze I'm happy.


----------



## JanHank

-6.6°c Poland not visible, trees very white as is the ground, the frost just keeps getting whiter, but roads are clear for walking.


----------



## bilbaoman

Already 14c and a blue sky forcast high of 18c which will be beaten if the clouds keep away


----------



## erneboy

Warm here, clear blue to start with but clouding over a bit now.


----------



## JanHank

Right you two, I´ve got my passport now so which day this week shall I make my way down to you 😁


----------



## erneboy

Don't bring your weather with you plz.


----------



## jiwawa

Warm here in Belfast, 6° 😂😂


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Don't bring your weather with you plz.


It isn´t so terrible when you sit in a nice warm house 21.2° with a glass of Glühwein, watch out the front as the little bit of wind that suddenly arrived blow the reeds or out the back see the deer running along the field.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

-3c here, and a misty, we keep getting a minor flurry of snow.

Nice and snug at 13.3c in the lounge, we're ard up ere tha knows.


----------



## erneboy

JanHank said:


> It isn´t so terrible when you sit in a nice warm house 21.2° with a glass of Glühwein, watch out the front as the little bit of wind that suddenly arrived blow the reeds or out the back see the deer running along the field.
> View attachment 99454
> View attachment 99454
> 
> 
> View attachment 99455
> View attachment 99455




Perhaps not but I've been out tinkering in the garden in short sleeves.


----------



## JanHank

Pudsey_Bear said:


> -3c here, and a misty, we keep getting a minor flurry of snow.
> 
> Nice and snug at 13.3c in the lounge, we're ard up ere tha knows.


It’s warmer in my garage/workshop 14.2° and I wouldn’t be happy sitting in there🥶. I think you must have a good covering of fur Pudsey 🐏 can’t find a bear, but praps you have lots of Woollies on.


----------



## bilbaoman

Any temperature in a room below 18c can cause respiratory problems or hypothermrmia


----------



## raynipper

And chill the red wine.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bilbaoman said:


> Any temperature in a room below 18c can cause respiratory problems or hypothermrmia


My core temp is fine, I'm aware of the dangers, and wrap up well and use an electric throw to keep me warm, our energy for today is £8.42 still


----------



## JanHank

6.15am.
Still black out there, but the fog has gone because I can see lights in the distance and stars up above, my temperature gage says is -7.5° C so still very cold.
I am of course snug in the house. The heating came on at 6am, I just walked bare foot around the floors and the only floor that’s warm is in the lounge area, the rest are all cold, kitchen, dining, what would be a hall way and the separet (never had another name since Heike named it 16 years ago 😊) I am amazed how that one floor keeps the rest of the place warm. Mind you I don’t have a tiled or wooden floor anywhere, all carpeted and I think that makes a difference. We were told by the builders carpet wouldn’t allow the heat to do its job, I think we have proved them wrong.
I also think my new shutters are helping to keep heat in overnight.


----------



## GMJ

It's raining her and did for the better part of yesterday. 14 degrees and more rain forecast for today too. At least it will have got rid of the snow and ice that we had.


----------



## raynipper

Now we got a leaky chimney and the TV ariel damaged with the wind. But wet and windy forecast all week.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

15c now a high of 16c with rain later


----------



## JanHank

Doesn't help with your humidity though Graham all that damp air. Hope you soon get sorted out with the insurance, always someone who has something to worry about before Christmas, hope I won't be one of them.


----------



## GMJ

Thanks Jan. Yes it's smelly here at the mo due to the damp.


----------



## JanHank

A new day dawning


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Now we got a leaky chimney and the TV ariel damaged with the wind. But wet and windy forecast all week.
> 
> Ray.


It's really windy here too Ray. With the rain it's very squally.


----------



## erneboy

Warm sunny morning here.


----------



## patp

Positively balmy here today 10.5C and rising. It was such a shock stepping outside after all the below zero days we have had. Have let the wood burner go out so that I can clear the ash out.


----------



## JanHank

S´raining and from -7.5°C this morning it has warmed up to *-*0.4° so still at freezing point, but I don´t think its enough to effect the roads.


----------



## JanHank

How wrong can one be, not effect the road my aunt, I just went out with Motley as it has eased off to just a few spots, the road is like an ice rink so as you can guess we didn´t go many steps before turning back.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees and sun/cloud forecast for today in Carmarthenshire


----------



## JanHank

The white frost has gone +2° at the moment, but warming up to +6° later with rain. The ice on the road must have surely gone.


----------



## bilbaoman

16c with a high of 18c later but cloud and 25 mm of rain forcast


----------



## JanHank

bilbaoman said:


> 16c with a high of 18c later but cloud and 25 mm of rain forcast


I‘m catching you up, says it will reach plus 6° today so I‘m a third of the way there and it‘s raining here as well, not a lot, but enough to make a dog wet.


----------



## erneboy

Cloudy but warm.


----------



## erneboy

Beautiful solstice sunrise at just after 8am this morning. Comfortably warm in short sleeves.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Beautiful solstice sunrise at just after 8am this morning. Comfortably warm in short sleeves.


Show off, I don’t think I will even see the sun as they say overcast all day. looks miserable out of my window, looked much better and even felt warmer in the house when it was minus 10° than it does with this damp wet atmosphere & plus 3.5°


----------



## raynipper

I have rarely 'sunbathed' all my life Jan and my wife used to baste all day. But now guess who has the skin melanomas? So maybe the sun is not good for us sensitive types.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

The dark coloured thing in the foreground is not a dog ****. It's a dog toy. I should have seen it and moved it.


----------



## raynipper

Whats that black 'lump' soiling your pristine gravel Alan?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees and sun/cloud for us today.

Make sure you don't use up all that good weather before we get to Spain Alan!


----------



## bilbaoman

15c with a high of 20c sun and cloud no rain


----------



## JanHank

Yes yes, I can see it´s a sausage dog getting ready to pounce.


----------



## erneboy

It's one of the fuel rods from my bike.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> It's one of the fuel rods from my bike.


Must say it looks very lovely, is it the sun making everything look pink Alan or is it so.


----------



## erneboy

It's either the radioactivity from the fuel rod or from the sun. Either way it's radioactivity.


----------



## erneboy

Now at 1pm it's 24 degrees, sunny and just a few wisps of cloud.

I hated winters in NI. They seemed cold, dark, wet and endless with days where it never got properly light. What light there was at this time of year only lasted for a few hours. I take delight in this place, the weather, the people, all of it. Even the occasional inconveniences, some of which are very Spanish and seem never to bother locals at all, no longer bother me.


----------



## jiwawa

Is that your new guest accommodation Alan? Looks lovely.


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and cloudy with a chance of a shower today in west Wales.


----------



## raynipper

Yes G, here too.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

18c now a high of 22 c promised sun and cloud no rain forcast till monday


----------



## JanHank

Dull wet and ‘orible. Oh and fog, Poland has gone agen.


----------



## erneboy

jiwawa said:


> Is that your new guest accommodation Alan? Looks lovely.



Yes Jean. It's turned out great.


----------



## GMJ

Mizzle all morning 'yer!

It's that Welsh rain that really makes you wet through


----------



## JanHank

I still can´t see Poland.


----------



## GMJ

Nor me...


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Nor me...


Course you can´t it´s dark in Poland now.


----------



## erneboy

Lovely day here. Clear and sunny, but the sun is low in the sky. Still we got almost 13Kwh from the solar which is good because it has been quite a cloudy month so our total so far is only 197 of 404 we've used.


----------



## GMJ

Oh no Al!

Our hearts go out to you


----------



## erneboy

If you can fake sincerity you have it cracked.

More practice required G.


----------



## JanHank

Next year I’ll have my travelling home again so save a place for me Alan


----------



## raynipper

Sounds like the US is getting some serious weather.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and cloud/rain all day 'yer in west Wales


----------



## JanHank

Poland is behind the fog, +4° rising to +6° later.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Sounds like the US is getting some serious weather.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray









US winter storm will bring frostbite within minutes


Dangerously low temperatures are a serious threat, even in major cities around the US and Canada.



www.bbc.co.uk





The line that stood out for me was "The city of Cheyenne, Wyoming, set a record for its greatest one-hour temperature drop, after going from 43F to 3F within 30 minutes "

Now I don't know much about Fahrenheit but that sounds like a decent sized drop to me in half an hour.


----------



## GMJ

It's absolutely hoying it down at the moment here in Carmarthenshire.


----------



## erneboy

Been daylight for about an hour now. Clear blue, still, 16 degrees and the sun has come up. Perfect.


----------



## bilbaoman

20c now with cloud 22c forcast later but we we have a strong breeze of 24 k/hr at the moment


----------



## jiwawa

Wet n grey here in NI but had a wonderful morning in Mountstewart NT with the grandkids before a family lunch out in our favourite restaurant - haven't visited since covid n got a huge hug from our favourite waitress - before an early present opening session at my son's. Life doesn't get much better better!


----------



## bilbaoman

Still 18c at 10pm house still 20 c no heating on for 3 days


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and showers forecast all day on and off.

I'm dreaming of a wet Christmas.....


----------



## raynipper

"It's beginning to look a bit like Christmas"

That jingle has been popping up for months in adds and intros. Enough, enough.!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not round here it amn't, was more lime it last week out the windy and on the fields, quite balmy today which is good as a lot of people on the roads instead of trains and busses, I hope they all got home safe and sound.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not sure if it happened but someon eon R2 yesterday was struggling to find a way up north from Camberly, and it was said that Sarah Kennedy was going to give them a lift, but I had someone wittering and jabbering in my lug hole so I might not be 100% correct, hope they made it though.


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and cloudy with showers today.

Same old, same old....


----------



## raynipper

Yep, the rain woke me at 6am.
It must be Gods will to unleash a terrible storm onto America thats killed about 20 people so far at this special time?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Fog, wet and not typical Christmas weather.


----------



## GMJ

Hold on Ray: let's not bring God into Christmas.....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sun's crackin't flags here.

Not

a nice 8c but warming later.

Feel sorry for our US & canadian cousins.


----------



## erneboy

Bright, sunny, warm.


----------



## patp

Dry and overcast. 9C.


----------



## patp

I got an error when visiting www.motorhomefacts.com/threads/what-are-you-getting-up-to-today.241099/unread?new=1.
Error code: 1020
Ray ID: 77ef91334bb97499
Country: GB
Data center: lhr08
IP: 35.177.41.30
Timestamp: 2022-12-25 06:37:16 UTC

Can someone report this error message above please?


----------



## Drew

You are lucky Patp no one else gets these messages, why do you have trouble? nobody else on the forum has any problems. You must be doing something that we don't do


----------



## jiwawa

patp said:


> Can someone report this error message above please?


Done Pat.


----------



## erneboy

Ditto.


----------



## JanHank

The weather, as far as can recall, has never been as awful as it was yesterday on a Christmas Day, fog all day with fine rain to go with it in the evening. It’s clear out there now and temperature supposed to be 10°c for most of the day without us having sight of the sun.


----------



## GMJ

7 degrees with a bit of sun/cloud/rain forecast all day for us.


----------



## raynipper

I'm dreading more rain seeping through the chimney. Already caught about 3 pints in seed troughs positioned under the chimney inside the loft.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny, warm.


----------



## bilbaoman

Looks like day 6 without any heating temp now 18c outside 20c inside but a little rain forcast later


----------



## JanHank

That settles it boys, next year you can share me 🤣 🧚‍♂️


----------



## jiwawa

Blooming cold out there this morning! Ice on the roadways and footpaths. A rapid change overnight from a relatively warm Christmas day.


----------



## JanHank

Staying on the plus side, but winds up to 22 kmh gusts up to 50 kmh, not nice, I dislike wind of all kinds.


----------



## GMJ

10 degrees with rain forecast for all day today!

A better reason for slothing around I have never seen!


----------



## bilbaoman

12c now with a high of 18c later cloudy with an 80% chance of a light shower


----------



## jiwawa

8°, grey, damp...


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny, warm.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees. Rain forecast until 2.00pm...then a 2 hour break..then more rain!

I think there has been talk of ending the hosepipe ban but careless talk like that might be a bit premature!


----------



## raynipper

Yep, wet, wet, wet.!!!

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

16c now a high of 19c later no rain 50% cloud cover


----------



## GMJ

We are just on the NW edge of this for today...









Wales weather: Heavy rain and possible flooding warning


A yellow weather warning for "heavy and persistent" rain is issued by the Met Office for Wednesday.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny warm.


----------



## raynipper

It seems you get the same weather as us much of the time G. In fact when the BBC shows the weeks weather, I always look at the Cardiff line. Not saying you live near Cardiff but close enough to plan.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Clear blue, sunny warm.


You just copy and paste don't you Al? 

Mind you, I could do the same thing I 'spose!


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> It seems you get the same weather as us much of the time G. In fact when the BBC shows the weeks weather, I always look at the Cardiff line. Not saying you live near Cardiff but close enough to plan.
> 
> Ray.


About 2 hours west and then a bit north, of Cardiff. We always look at the Fishguard and Swansea lines in the BBC to give a loose indication. For the Met Office we have to look at Carmarthen and Llandeilo as they are the nearest towns (albeit 18 miles away)


----------



## erneboy

Don't worry G. It will change.


----------



## GMJ

The road out to the A40 from us is the worst I have seen it in 4 years in terms of running and standing water on it. It's 10 miles to the A40 and the first 5 miles are pretty grim today. It remind me why we have a proper 4x4.


----------



## jiwawa

Same here Graham, loads of standing water. Got thoroughly soaked walking near Maghera - TG for proper wet-gear!


----------



## JanHank

Cloud, rain, wind up to 43kmh until this afternoon, temp. 11°c , crazy weather.


----------



## bilbaoman

16c at the moment a high of 18c later with showers


----------



## GMJ

8 degrees and with rain until mid afternoon.


----------



## raynipper

Just came across this from 2003. Gets very cold in the AZ deserts at night.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Yee haa!

Looking like Clint Eastwood there Ray....


----------



## erneboy

Sun poking trough a few clouds here so far today, but warm.

To give an accurate idea of our sunny days in December I include a screenshot showing our solar generation and how much we have taken from the grid. The days where the darker green bars don't reach the 10Kw line have been cloudy. So it isn't sunny all the time.


----------



## jiwawa

What is self-consumption energy Alan? 

Our temp is 6° feeling like 1° - that's about right! There's a snell wind today!


----------



## JanHank

A nice sunny morning, windy, but not a cold wind as it´s coming from the SW, the sky is changeable as there are a few clouds the sun keeps hiding behind.


----------



## Penquin

Sunny with a gentle breeze, some intermittent cloud, 25C. Most unlike Christmas / New Year…. 🤔

Biggest mistake was bringing too many long sleeved shirts and jeans - need shorts and polo shirts.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and - just for a change - it'll be raining for most of the day here in west Wales!


----------



## raynipper

Ha ha us too G.



Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman

Still dark but 19c with a high of 22c later and a min of 19c at 10pm tonight chance of a shower later 60%


----------



## erneboy

Nice day here, but a bit cloudy just now. Warm enough. Daylight by 8 and dark around 6.


----------



## JanHank

Lovely sunny day, 6.4°c


----------



## GMJ

Il pleut ici!


----------



## patp

Cloudy windy and cold.


----------



## GMJ

Good to see you posting again Pat


----------



## bilbaoman

Temperature at midnight 20c close to summer temp


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and rain forecast all day from 8 until 8!

Does anyone remember The Man from Atlantis that used to be on TV?

I know how he felt...


----------



## bilbaoman

8am and 20c but only a high of 22c forcast no rain and 50% cloud


----------



## JanHank

Everything except sun being thrown at me today it says, wind 22 to 24 kph gusting 44 to 46kph, rain and temperature between *11° *as its supposed to be now and *15°*c this afternoon, how daft is that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Foggy and 5c


----------



## bilbaoman

22c now with an overnight low of 16c so i expect we will get around 200 people drinking all night in the small park behind our house lucky i have a large stock of earplugs should i wish to sleep early


----------



## GMJ

11 degrees and no rain forecast today for a change*






*Which'll probably mean it'll rain ...


----------



## JanHank

Yesterday it was so mild I opened a window and the patio door because I got so warm pushing the hoover about, 
Today it will be the same they say, a good start to the year.


----------



## bilbaoman

21c now a high of 23c later dry all day with a chance of a shower in the evening


----------



## raynipper

I'm beginning to wonder why we go all the way down to the Algarve Bill when your weather in winter seems better?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> 11 degrees and no rain forecast today for a change*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Which'll probably mean it'll rain ...


Yep as I suspected. It started raining so I re-checked the Met Office forecast and now it says showers on and off all day!!!

Plus ca change....


----------



## bilbaoman

raynipper said:


> I'm beginning to wonder why we go all the way down to the Algarve Bill when your weather in winter seems better?
> 
> Ray.


Only this year i would say tempurature is 5 or 6c above the expectected it never drops to low as we are close to the sea and the sea temperature is around 14c at this time of year


----------



## erneboy

Warm enough but was very foggy at dawn, slowly lifting now.


----------



## patp

GMJ said:


> Good to see you posting again Pat


I am only allowed in "sometimes" Graham 

Dry with sunshine today. Getting colder.


----------



## bilbaoman

Yesterday we had an high of 25c todays high forcast is 18c its 11c at the moment yesterday at this time 21c sono shorts today


----------



## GMJ

It's weird Pat

Weather...

7 degrees and sunny today...although its foggy at the mo which isn't on the forecast!


----------



## JanHank

11.9°c started to spit with rain when were almost home from our round. No sun predicted for today. It says 14° this afternoon.


----------



## erneboy

Warm but overcast.


----------



## jiwawa

-1° first thing this morning n it felt it! But a lovely sunny day for the most part. Just needed to watch out for black ice on the walkway.


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and rain forecast all day by the Met Office...until it gets to 3pm when it will be "Drizzle"!!


----------



## bilbaoman

Only 6c at the moment a high of 17c promised with 50% cloud no rain today


----------



## raynipper

Yes, I doubt we will be doing our Tuesday walking apart from the wet weather half the members are still down with covid. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Looking out at an almost clear sky and forecast says it will stay that way today temp between 5° & 7°c a west wind between 7 & 14 kph, could be a nice day.


----------



## patp

Dry at the moment but rain forecast for most of the day. I thought it had snowed, when I was up in the night, the frost was so thick!


----------



## erneboy

Quite overcast but not cold.


----------



## bilbaoman

14c now but 100 % blue sky in the sun it feels inn the mid 20s


----------



## GMJ

P1ssing down here all day so far in west Wales...reminds me of summer


----------



## jiwawa

Wet n miserable here so no walking group 🙁 Coffee here instead - a lovely decaf ground I picked up in France. Aroma to die for!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ditto


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just got back from shopping, only got beef and pork, Lamb was eyewateringly expensive.


----------



## JanHank

If red sky at night is true it should be a lovely day tomorrow, but the forecast doesn't agree.
This is not the true colour it was more red than orange.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Persisted down all day not got much above 5c no sun at all and quite windy deep joy.


----------



## GMJ

Not 1 minute of dry here.

Still, at least they'll call off the hosepipe ban soon eh?


----------



## bilbaoman

5c with a forcast high of 18c little or no cloud so will feel warmer in the sun no rain


----------



## GMJ

12 degrees and...wait for it...no rain forecast!!!


----------



## erneboy

Bright blue sunny, warm.


----------



## JanHank

Dull `orrible.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Bright blue sunny, warm.


Don't bloody use it all up until we get to Spain Al !

The BBC weather reported that it was 25 degrees in Bilbao yesterday!


----------



## jiwawa

2 washes done earlier and hanging out. Forecast says it won't rain till 4pm - hope they're right! Nice n windy tho.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> 12 degrees and...wait for it...no rain forecast!!!


I tell you what...that was the wettest 'no rain' day I have ever experienced. It hoyed it down here at home and all the way to Bridgend; and most of the time we were there; and most of the way back; and it's still bloody raining now.

No rain...my arse!


----------



## JanHank

It´s been a really horrible day, worse for a long time, was only able to take Motley for a short walk in the dark at 4.30 when the rain stopped. Wet, Windy, Cold.


----------



## erneboy

There's alway some winter G. Generally in Jan or Feb the locals here say.


----------



## GMJ

The complete lottery that is the Met Office weather forecast predicts 12 degrees and dry here today.

Then again they said that yesterday....


----------



## bilbaoman

7c but blue sky and 18c forcast


----------



## JanHank

I See Blue sky with lots of little different tone grey clouds at the moment, what the rest of the day will be like your guess is as good as mine, forecasts contradict each other, but wind direction is probably correct as I can see it’s coming from the west.


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny, warm.


----------



## jiwawa

It said no rain this afternoon so I walked to a friend's. Hah! Still, it only came on towards the end and was gone by the time I was leaving.


----------



## JanHank

All quiet on the Eastern front, when we went out for the last time today it was so peaceful, not a breath of wind and I could see the moon through a thin vale of cloud, my gage says 3.6°c but it feels a lot warmer without the wind.


----------



## GMJ

Today it's going to be 35 degrees with snow forecast here in west Wales...

















...it might as well be given how rubbish the recent forecasts have been


----------



## JanHank

Still looks quiet out there, but no sun in sight as the sky is just covered in grey. More rain forecast, we will see.


----------



## bilbaoman

Cold 6c but 18c with blue sky forcast fiesta here today so drinks in the square later followed by long lunch at home


----------



## erneboy

Bright sunny, clear blue, warm.


----------



## GMJ

erneboy said:


> Bright sunny, clear blue, warm.


Yeh...same here Al


----------



## Penquin

and here at Benicassim.

The Parade yesterday evening was great fun, but must be damaging for the Spanish dental health record….

Each float, or lorry,ntractor, ambulance, fire tender etc., was loaded up with AT LEAST 6 boxes of sweets, each box being about 45 x 30 x 30 cm. That is an awful lot of sticky sweets - thrown out or handed out by the scoop full constantly. The children were running along with CARRIER BAGS half full of the sweets, and that was within 100m of the start of the route…..

Spanish dentists must see an awful lot of tooth decay….


----------



## GMJ

We'll be there in Feb. Looking forward to it


----------



## GMJ

Raining now but a respite is forecast for this morning before normality returns this afternoon. 11 degrees.


----------



## bilbaoman

14c now 18c later with showers but very windy


----------



## erneboy

Clear blue, sunny, warm.


----------



## JanHank

4°c wet, but not raining at the moment, no wind. 21.3° in the house 😁


----------



## raynipper

Yes it's so horrible this morning we decided to watch a film on Netflix before getting dressed. "All quiet on the Western Front" did little to cheer us up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Yes it's so horrible this morning we decided to watch a film on Netflix before getting dressed. "All quiet on the Western Front" did little to cheer us up.Ray.


A very interesting film though Ray.


----------



## GMJ

raynipper said:


> Yes it's so horrible this morning we decided to watch a film on Netflix before getting dressed. "All quiet on the Western Front" did little to cheer us up.
> 
> Ray.


Brought back bad memories eh Ray?


----------



## GMJ

8 degrees and rain forecast for all day. We had a short lived thunder storm last night that knocked the power off 2 or 3 times!


----------



## JanHank

A good start even though the forecast tells me it’s 100% cloudy all day and no sign of sun. 
It‘s a lot redder than this, neither the iPad or phone give the correct colour


----------



## bilbaoman

14c with light rain 16c later with showers 4.5 metre waves so will not be pleasent in the Bay of Biscay


----------



## erneboy

Cloudy.


----------



## GMJ

Stair rodding it down 'yer in Wales.


----------



## raynipper




----------



## jiwawa

7° here but a gorgeous morning for a walk. Took too long over coffee n got caught in the earlier-than-promised rain.


----------



## JanHank

There has been some kind of rain because the road is wet, didn´t see rain must have been the fine stuff, it´s been a very depressing sort of day after the lovely sunrise.


----------



## bilbaoman

10c high of only 14c with 70% chance of showers


----------



## raynipper

Just had a deafening deluge for 30 mins and 8c.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Another depressing day of cloud cover and rain a bit of wind changing direction from SW -S-SE
the rain is the sort you don’t notice until you’re outside, very fine stuff.


----------



## GMJ

7 degrees *and no rain forecast for today!* Blimey!!


----------



## erneboy

Sun/cloud, warm.


----------



## GMJ

We have a yellow warning for rain today so unsurprisingly rain is forecast for all day and a high of 12 degrees

As of yesterday, the 9th of Jan, Bala in north Wales had received 78% of it's average January rainfall with more forecast for today which could mean that it reaches it's Jan average very quickly!


----------



## GMJ

The video at the start was shot very close to where we live. Its where our B road joins the nearest A road (the A40)..









Wales weather: Avoid water plea amid rain and flood warnings


One rescue service is urging people to avoid popular water beauty spots and water-based activities.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JanHank

It says a dry day with light cloud this afternoon after a cloudy morning with W to SW wind up to 14kmh. I hope they are right and I see some sun today.


----------



## raynipper

Strewth G, it never ends in Wales. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ

Rodding it down now Ray. The local roads on Sunday were the worst I have seen them. That's why we have a good 4x4.


----------



## bilbaoman

Blue sky 12c forcast 19c later


----------

